# Day to day...



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Ever feel like sharing something but don't think it warrants a whole new thread...?

This is the place for you...!

A bit like "A snapshot from your day" but with words...

I'll start...

It never fails to amaze me how Jaxon will bark bat-sh*t crazy at the black cat next door to the left... But will stand and just stare at the tortoise shell cat next door to the right... It's almost like he doesn't realise they are the same animal...!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

JJ can only see cats if they are moving over a certain speed when he spots them. He's passed several sat right on his side and as long as they don't move a muscle he doesn't seem to see them. but they can be across the road or ahead and if they move across from the side fast he 'sees' them.

Oddly with a dog that always goes mental when we past, its behind an high wall, when we're passing he'll bark back. if the man is walking the dog and his dog sees us, his goes mental, JJ however doesn't seem to recognise that its the same dog! ..and still goes to bark at the fence as we go back down the road cos he's expecting something to rush at him barking at that point even though there's an high wall.. I tell him 'he's not there , you've just passed him up the road'..lol!

He also can't find balls if he doesn't watch them being thrown. I've started getting bright orange or blue so at least I can see where they are in the grass and direct him to them..lol!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Nice idea Squeeze. I'm cross with Molly for going awol on her walk for 5 minutes with OH today. Not really a thread as I know the recall and prey drive stuff but it's frustrating trying to explain this to Mr S who doesn't get it. 

But at the same time, she's turning into Nigel from Gardener's World and loves her potters around the garden with me.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a great idea! We went for a lovely walk today at the beach and the dogs were very good, Troy has been great lately but we went to a park near us on Friday where he's always a bit crap - not sure what it is but he's a different dog there, more alert - I thought I'd risk it as we haven't been for a month and he's been so good and we went and I felt like we'd just gone back a month or two with our training, he was useless and so was Ezra, I ended up getting in a stress and feeling completely crap which with my new venture (dog walker whilst training to become a behaviourist..!) made it even worse. However today he was good which made it better! Especially as we drove two hours to get to said-beach! 

Also - RE cats; Our dogs are great with the cats but when they are in the middle of the garden Troy loves chasing them... :/!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

my day started of with me wondering where all my make up brushes have gone, I can only assume Zach has taken them to his lair and they will never return. Had to fork out £50 to but some more


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

We had some hot weather today - Shadow was reluctant to eat due to the heat, so I sort of gave him some "junk" food 

He had a bit of a Webbox Chub (yes I know, vague ingredients, not great food, but it's a once in a blue moon thing so I'm not thinking on it too much) made into a horrible looking gravy mixed with his dry portion and by god does than grey sludge stink, it is a vomit inducing smell, and this coming from somebody who happily feeds him tripe :Vomit It is though apparently very tasty and made him wolf down the rest of his food in record time, all dogs seem to find this stuff appealing, have used it for reluctant eaters who must eat before, I wonder if the smelliness increases the attractiveness 

Now have just over 3 quarters of a very stinky chub double bagged under my sink - I will have to give him the rest within 24 hours won't I? As gross as it smells when feeding it I don't want to find out what it makes the bin smell like after sitting in there for a week


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm cross with Shelby today for standing on my eyeball while trying to look out of the window


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I finally got off my arse and cleared out the cupboard under the stairs today. Filled three bin bags one of the bin and two for the Dogs Trust. I have no idea how we managed to accumulate quite so much stuff 

I must have bagged up something like thirteen leads. _Thirteen!! _I know we've got four dogs but still......

Ummed and ahhed over keeping Arnie's "Super-suit" but eventually decided to send it. It's daft keeping it when it'll just sit unused in a cupboard, far better that (hopefully many) dogs will get some use out of it whilst they're in rescue.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Great idea! Just what I need after..

The worst walk, ever. (Ish, could be worse I know) :Banghead 

Took the boys to my favourite, darwen tower up through the moors. Took my sis for an extra pair of hands.
Got there, footpath closed 'follow diversion' .. Into the woods.. The woods I hate so much but seems as it was after 7pm I thought it can't be that bad  
Kept Bob on the 6m police line - double ended so I could lead kyzer up when needed & alter length. 
First person with a dog leaded theirs up & all was good  
Another person also leaded up & all good. (Should of known it was too good to be true..) 
A gorgeous saluki appeared  no one else in sight. Got kyzer on lead & we got behind a tree as it started barking at us.. 2 guys appeared with 3 on lead dogs.. Then another off lead dog.. (All lurcher types) :Wideyed ..
2 off lead dogs approached us but not too close... And barked.. So Q kyzer barking back.. ''Oh my dogs are fine don't worry'' ...  ''Ok please carry on walking past us'' I reply. ''Oh are your dogs not good with others?'' ''No not really.. Please keep going'' I lied as he was lingering staring at my 2  I mean really!!? You wanna stop n chat whilst I'm holding 2 harnesses & hiding behind a tree?? Both Bob & kyzer would of played til sun down but they had 3 on lead.. 2 barking off lead.. Why on earth do I want my dogs to play / think it's ok to bug onlead dogs?? They muttered to each other whilst still looking back at us  why can't people just respect the fact you prefer to lead your dog up & just say a hello as they walk past?  Really, really, winds me up! :Yawn

Then my pandora got caught & split all over.. Charms scattered everywhere :Arghh so the crappy walk has cost me £55 !! 

I'm now trying to calm down & drink my cider in a lady like manner.... Fat chance! :Wtf 

Rant finished.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I was very proud of Clover today. She gave chase to a cyclist, but as she set off, I shouted her, and she did a straight U turn to me.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie managed 4 walks of a mile each today 

At 13.5, I don't think that's too bad


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Drove 1.1/5 hours to a show I had planned for the past month or so, only to miss our blimmin' class! Show opened at 9.30, we got there about 10.20 and our ring was already on the 8th class from what we could figure out. Very disappointing. So, back home we went.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I found a teaspoon secreted in Flash's bed this morning whilst getting it out to stick in the washing machine.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Great idea! I've often witnessed something that the dogs have done, but have decided against starting a thread because it didn't seem worth it (and often, didn't have pics).

Milly was going through her pre-walk routine this morning, which mainly involves some serious zoomies and usually a toy or an unused boot of mine to play with. 

Anyway, this morning, she found her latex squeaky basketball and had great fun chasing it down the stairs. However, they parted ways at the open (inner) patio door. The ball went behind the door and rested between the door and the wall. Milly, meanwhile, went through the doorway, into the patio, realised the ball wasn't there. By this point, I had reached the half landing, and could clearly see the ball in its hiding place. I decided to hang fire and see how long it took her to work out where it was.

First. she looked around ahead of her, then, quite soon, she realised it was somewhere to her left, so started sniffing around the area on her left side. Soon enough, she closed in on the scent and started trying to reach a paw under the doorway to try and reach it.

Finally, she realised that the quickest and easiest way to get the ball, was to go round the back of the door and finally retrieved her prize.  

And what did she do with it, after all that hard work?

She abandoned it at the front door, for walkies. :Hilarious :Wacky


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> I found a teaspoon secreted in Flash's bed this morning whilst getting it out to stick in the washing machine.


My sympathies. Milly's bed is my go-to place if I find I'm missing any cutlery.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

My poor boy got pounced bounced and rolled by a 6 month old retriever that didn't really seem very playful in his actions, and I think the owner got a tad upset because I got a handful of his scruff as I missed his collar, but Hector was not happy and I worry for his plastic knees. I did also have to smile at the prat with his whistle and wild hand gestures that his dog completely ignored unless he meant gallop round the field with gay abandon without giving his owner a backwards glance, and then the beautiful Pointer that ran full pelt to the water trough and neatly climbed in and laid down looking all ever so pleased with himself.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Drove 1.1/5 hours to a show I had planned for the past month or so, only to miss our blimmin' class! Show opened at 9.30, we got there about 10.20 and our ring was already on the 8th class from what we could figure out. Very disappointing. So, back home we went.


Ah no, it's gutting when that happens. It's one of the reasons why I've not continued showing, I find it so hard to guess how long classes are going to take but then I also don't want to get there when the show opens then spend hours sitting around with the dogs getting bored either. That and my missing critique just finished me off so I decided to pack it in for the foreseeable.

OH and I just got back from the cinema (Mad Max: Fury Road. _Awesome_.) and Lyssa celebrated our return by unpacking one of the bags for the Dogs Trust to get at a toy she's not played with for ages  There were coats and toys strewn all over the hall, she was very pleased with herself!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'm cross with Shelby today for standing on my eyeball while trying to look out of the window


OMG! 
Is your eye okay?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My dogs have had a rotten few days. The weather has been bad (yesterday was quite dreadful) and we have not been able to get out with ponies so the dogs have only had runs in the field and time in the yard when we are out working. I will have to take them for a walk one way or the other today - hopefully out carriage driving then at least they get a few miles (or rather Toffee does, Candy hitches a lift most of the way)


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

For 5 minutes Ludo was walking back and forth to Lilly who is sunbathing on the kitchen floor. presenting her with a toy, backing up to her, picking the toy up and walking away and repeating - Lilly has been doing her best to ignore him, just giving him one little growl when he got a bit pushy - Ludo finally got the hint and took the toy out into the garden - Lilly has now been stood with her head poking out the dog flap watching him for the last 2 minutes
Some girls are so difficult to please


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Me and Mont are still in bed. 
Saw hubby off this morning at 6pm for his flight then biscuit for Mont, coffee for me and back to bed.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Milly's going on a Walkies-date today. 

A colleague of mine has had a stressful week with her dog.  She keeps her dog on lead, because he's "aggressive", but then he's fine with other dogs - he just plays for a bit, then turns aggressive after a bit, then he's completely fine with other dogs (or at least, lurchers).... Confused yet? Because I am. 

Anyway, she's had a couple of walks this week with the sort of offlead dog and owner set-up that we often complain about on here, with the same kinds of excuses we hear all too often and the redundant recall cues that are left ignored. I asked her if she's tried standing in front of her dog so that she's between him and the oncoming, out of control pest, but she's afraid of other dogs. I also wonder how much she knows about canine body language, because she encountered an offlead Lab yesterday that she reassured her friend was fine "because it was a lab", but turned out to be anything BUT fine. 

So, against my anti-social nature, I've asked her if she wants to go for a walk with me and mine, but later decided it would be best if I left my own DINOS (not to mention Play Police) at home.

Promises to be interesting...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We went to training this morning and were just walking passed a freshly planted flower bed on our way to the car, when, before I could stop him, Gwylim cocked his leg and peed all over an innocent petunia and got a right ticking off from the gardener. Did the little black devil look contrite? Not on your Nellie! It was Georgina who got upset .... and she had nothing to do with it! And now she won't talk to me as if it's my fault when it isn't .... it's all the fault of that evil Schnauzer!


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Me and Shadow have just been for a quick walk (turns out he only wanted to do half an hour this time, fair enough). Tried a path that we used to walk on a lot - I think they changed the right of way - there is now a lovely gate instead of the very high stoner stile that used to be there, which was brilliant because it meant I didn't have to lift him. That was a definite high point, I think we were both pleased. I found what was the old path and set out along it, but half way through the first field, the grass became higher than Shadow and turns out we were obviously following an old overgrown path :Arghh, so looked back, found that the foot path pointy direction sign had changed it's pointing direction, got a bit further along to the top of the field, struggled our way through in the hopes of seeing where we were meant to be (this was around the edges of a field, on what was previously the old footpath and not deliberate so I hope if the farmer was watching he wasn't too peed off at our indiscretion) and low and behold, very obvious footpath through the centre leading to where we were standing at the top, leading to less distinct area that branched off into the old path we had taken, a tractor path, and the new path back at the new gate, ooops - will teach me to not look at the ground properly and to stop assuming footpaths don't change. Very embarrassing and a bit of a no no to be off the public footpath. 

On the plus side, Shadow was very good to me on the overgrown bit, he picked out a path free from hazards like rabbit holes, and hiding pheasants, and stingy plants and I followed his little trail. He is a clever boy. He also found a pheasant in the long grass - I didn't notice what he was sniffing at, the grass was realllllllyyyy long, it didn't take flight until he poked it with his (muzzled) nose and the thing make a right racket, was a very :Happy:Woot type moment - not the cleverest of birds are they?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Back from our walk, Mont crashed out on the floor under the radiator by the front window. 

Sleeping on his side and his legs are crossed.

Tea is cooking, salmon with new pots and peas. Fresh air makes me hungry.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Scrap that about Shadow only wanting to do 30 minutes, he recovered within 20 minutes and is now raring to go again, I was unsure so showed him the lead and he did his wriggly bum "more walkies please" dance - will take him out and pick up some eggs from the egg stand at the farm up the road while I am at it after my coffee - I really fancy an omelette for tea - might give Shadow one as a treat for being a good lad today, hard to give up these eggs, they are really tasty lol


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Tinker did well in his first Open Obedience Beginners class yesterday, 7th place! :-D I know he can work better, so today, for pre-beginners I put a lot of effort into the set up outside the ring and things were going really really well. Then he disturbed a daddylonglegs type fly thing on an about turn which upset him a bit. Managed to get him settled again, and the judge didn't mark us for the buggering about at that moment but did have to mark him following me on recall (he was briefly scared to be left alone in case a scary fly got him again). Shame as he put in a cracking round of heelwork. No place for him today, but I was very pleased how well he worked before and after.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Husband lost the expensive Chuckit ball, even though he was told not to take it out to very tree dense places. Ended up in the local shopping centre to buy the £1 balls from the little machines and poundland have a nice wee selection of 'I love *insert breed here*' key rings etc so of course we bought Labrador everything, the whippet one didn't look a bit like Flash and my son was most put out that we couldn't 'get a Russell'.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash is one tired pupster after a long day at our training club's fun dog show. Met lots of lovely dogs including a 13 week old DDB pup, who I had plenty of snuggles with 

Our first 'have a go' obedience try out too. Thank god it was only for fun!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

We have just got back from taking Sophie for a lovely long walk over the common near the beach (can't go on the beach this time of year).
Not too many dogs about for some reason, but lots of lovely doggy smells for Sophie to check out. And we were able to let her off the lead to play ball, so her happiness was complete .

We now have a tired, but happy dog, less-than-patiently waiting for her tea 

Wish we could do that every day as it seems to be Sophie's very favourite walk.
So we may make the effort as the weather is nicer.... for now.....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'm cross with Shelby today for standing on my eyeball while trying to look out of the window


 are you like this now? I hope it didn't hurt too much?

I neglected Molly somewhat this morning, I met up with two friends for brunch so Mr S and Molly came with me to the cafe and then had to carry on whilst I tried to eat in a diet friendly way. Chatting to them and walking my poorly friend home (she has a long term illness) meant I was too late to go to scent work so we worked on whistle recall in the house and for the first time in ages she managed to jump into the boot of the car. It's an X trail and this from a dog who can clear a 4ft fence… Mr S felt sorry for her, I said if I shoved a frigging pheasant in there she'd know how to jump. As it was cheese did the trick.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

following on from my post yesterday where I managed to break a chase of a cyclist from Clover... well today the clever little girl, saw a cyclist, came and sat down at my feet ready for her treat.. didn't attempt to chase or anything


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Husband lost the expensive Chuckit ball, even though he was told not to take it out to very tree dense places. Ended up in the local shopping centre to buy the £1 balls from the little machines and poundland have a nice wee selection of 'I love *insert breed here*' key rings etc so of course we bought Labrador everything, the whippet one didn't look a bit like Flash and my son was most put out that we couldn't 'get a Russell'.


I will have to find the whippet mug I have - it is very much Flash like!

We had an eventful day, after a lovely day yesterday we had sunday dinner with OH's Mum and Step dad. Got there and went for a walk along the Thames. They are doing parts of it up so there is plontoon thingy's instead in the middle of the water.. all okay although a bit sea-sawish until some stupid idiotic jogger came running behind us, it was SO loud, thuddy horrible noise, came on and making noise before I could really react. Troy dropped to floor in absolute fear and Ezra ran around in circles not sure where to go and completely freaked and as she is mid-fear period it really pissed me off - both dogs carried the rest of the way and Ezra is effing heavy now.

Then we had to go on a second one - very quiet no one around so I try to get Ezra to walk on it, she wasn't on lead so as I step on and try and get her to come too she thinks 'no way thank you very much mum' and JUMPED into the Thames!

OH had to quickly grab her, luckily she had her handy harness on to get her out but she wasn't a happy bunny. Troy however found it quite amusing and and seems quite cheerful since!

Tomorrow we are going to do a little less and just have a bit more of a chilled time building back confidence me thinks! We are all shattered now!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So today we managed to lose one of the chuckit balls 
It must be in the garden somewhere, but I can't find it 

Oh and Thai has cut his stopper pad again -sigh-


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn you dear chuckit balls and damned skinned paws, all three have scraped the bejesus out of themselves here in the last fortnight.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Damn you dear chuckit balls and damned skinned paws, all three have scraped the bejesus out of themselves here in the last fortnight.


I think Thai cut his on a thorn because it is sliced from the top down. It's not bad enough to need bandaging, but it still bled like a bugger


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

I cut the grass this afternoon...

Jaxon isn't afraid of the lawn mower... He is however afraid of the power cable...


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Both children were sleeping over at my mums last night so I was looking forward to a full nights sleep but ended up getting up every couple of hours to the puppy! He's 5 months now so I hope he starts sleeping through soon


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

This is a great idea!
We have had ducks on our roof all weekend. Muttly has just been sat staring at them and they just sit up there and quack. Yesterday lil un ran in and said "Mum, the duck fell off the roof!!" I ran outside in case it was in our garden with Muttly  but couldn't see it, so must have been next door.
I went back in, then I heard a frantic quacking and looked up to see duck just taking off from our garden right in front of Muttly, a few feathers flying around and a very excited dog!
I have no idea what happened, if he tried to play or attack. I think play as he looked in that mode, rather than like he has attacked something.
The duck flew off ok, so no damage.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Troy has completely lost interest in training, or isn't half as bothered as he used to be - he turns his nose up at anything that isn't high value and used for recall only and is basically just a bit of a mare, which is annoying because he is so bright I wish he would put it to good use! Ah well.. teenagers eh?!


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Went on the same walk as yesterday with Shadow - took the correct and actual new footpath today though :Facepalm

Saw nobody - except a few lads working in the cow field across the road, so great fun was had. Shadow is pretty good at sticking to paths, stuck him on his flexi for the whole way and he followed the footpath exactly - even the little bends, dogs are amusing lol He spends most walks on flexi now, as long as we are not near a road, or somewhere crowded, I think he loves the new found freedom - I can use it even in areas where I wouldn't use a long line because the break and reel in thing is so easy to use. 

Oh and he got his muzzle stuck on a hedge branch, daft boy, I untangled him and all was well, just kinda goes to show that even clever dogs do daft things sometimes.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I`m leaving our walk tonight until 6pm- fingers crossed we don`t meet as many numpties!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

We had a lovely quiet walk today apart from being stalked by a Doberman which was a little unnerving even more so when his owner cheerfully called out that "it's ok, he's only a puppy" as if that makes it ok for him to stalk us  but my two ignored him and happily mooched on their way. They are now sleeping off an exciting bounce around chasing flower pots around the garden


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My two had a long walk with the ponies - Toffee did 6 miles of fast roadwork, Candy did what she could manage, she really is a bit pathetic. 

They came shopping with me this afternoon and usually Toffee is a pain outside the shops, flying around barking at anyone that walks by. I was amazed when she laid on the parcel shelf and watched the world go by even when I was talking to someone for ages near the car. I wonder if it had something to do with the fact that both dogs spent quite a long time in the farm car while I was busy over at the farm. I must experiment!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Got back from lanzarote yesterday, had a heat wave of up to 48 degrees while we were there, and the uk is bladdy freezing.
On the plus side came back engaged!!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Got back from lanzarote yesterday, had a heat wave of up to 48 degrees while we were there, and the uk is bladdy freezing.
> On the plus side came back engaged!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations Lexiehb


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So today I decided that it may be time for the snip with the Doofus 
It's not something I do with dogs as a rule, unless there are issues, but now that spring is here it would seem that every single entire bitch has come into season which is starting to stress the poor boy out.

I have recently found out that we have 4 entire bitches on this road alone so for Thai's sanity I think I need to really think about neutering him -sigh-


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Shadows walk today was good - we saw a woman on our walk, which is a rarity, we hardly ever see anybody. She was lovely, and it did Shadow some good. The path is narrow, and I know that while Shadow is fairly happy to walk past somebody nowadays without a problem, narrow paths may be pushing his comfort level, and he was looking uncomfortable as the woman was having to walk directly towards us, it must also be a bit of a worry to see somebody coming towards you with a muzzled dog that is giving you a bit of a stare. So, while she was still a good distance away, I took him a few feet off the path and held his close handle, told him to watch me and fed him treats so she could pass without us getting in a tizzy. She said thank you,  that's even rarer, we normally get awful looks and mutters on the rare occasion this happens, and Shadow relaxed a little with the added space and was perfectly happy to listen to my commands as she went by so plus one to us.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I feel like I have kids sometimes rather then dogs... got in a huge tangle with the leads today coz there was a little wall next to the pavement and all 3 decided that they _had_ to walk on it!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a bit of a traumatic day with Harley today. He was due his immunotherapy injections, and after a failed attempt at doing them at home I took him to work with me for the vets to do.

He screamed and screamed and screamed 

They managed to get most of one injection into him (he is supposed to have 3) but after that I couldn't bear it any more and asked them to stop. The noise he made was like nothing I've ever heard before... it was a scream of pure terror. The needles are only tiny (like insulin needles) so it shouldn't really hurt, the vet said it was almost like a phobia as the slightest touch of the needle set him off. 

So after a bit of a cry (I was so upset seeing him like that) I told the vets that I didn't want to do it anymore as it is just too distressing for him, and they agreed as his reaction to needles is just so extreme. He is going on Atopica tablets instead, thankfully.

We just have his booster vaccinations to look forward to in July now... :Nailbiting


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

magpie said:


> I had a bit of a traumatic day with Harley today. He was due his immunotherapy injections, and after a failed attempt at doing them at home I took him to work with me for the vets to do.
> 
> He screamed and screamed and screamed
> 
> ...


Poor Harley 
I hope he is recovered from his ordeal now.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

We had a good day in general, two walks which were okay and on the second walk my boyfriend came with me and forced me to hand out business cards, which I needed as I find it really hard and I'm never going to get anywhere if I don't tell people what I'm doing and some people were interested so that helps too! Ezra however is going through her 16-20 week fear period pretty badly and I really need to get on top of it as on our way home she got spooked by the black bags which are out for collection.....!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Not really much of an announcement, but after watching the video Shoshannah linked to on the So Sad/Sad Video thread, I'm consoled by the fact that Max is currently snoring his head of by my side, blissfully unaware of what some dogs go through, and that he and Milly are safe from a fate like that - whatever happens.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Not really much of an announcement, but after watching the video Shoshannah linked to on the So Sad/Sad Video thread, I'm consoled by the fact that Max is currently snoring his head of by my side, blissfully unaware of what some dogs go through, and that he and Milly are safe from a fate like that - whatever happens.


I did give Zach a big snuggle while watching that sad video and reminded myself that is why I am in the job I am, too help lost and scared dogs.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

not much going on today, took Tess for a walk round the woods and feel quite chuffed that we had no squirrel chasing incidents, she very well behaved. Zach hasn't had a walk as im saving all his energy for training classes - he needs it bless him.
I have this week off work so have come to the conclusion that Zach hates me being off work as he doesn't get his full days sleep and just spends the day in his crate with the door open anyway


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Had a good day today, we've mainly been decorating so dogs confined to the sitting room but they've been so good. Had a lovely walk, Jasper lost his first ball (knowing his nose he might find it again on a future walk) and Izzy sniffed out a chicken bone from over 10ft away and actually ventured into the dreaded nettles to get it  little terror, luckily managed to get it from her before she swallowed it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

magpie said:


> I had a bit of a traumatic day with Harley today. He was due his immunotherapy injections, and after a failed attempt at doing them at home I took him to work with me for the vets to do.
> 
> He screamed and screamed and screamed
> 
> ...


Oh poor Harley, I hope he's feeling better and you are okay too.

Not much to say here apart from Molly had another poo accident overnight, we're getting maybe once a fortnight and the odd bit of explosive stuff on walks but she's okay rest of the time so I'm going to speak to the vet. They suggested picking up a sample pot and sending it off for tests to see if she's allergic. Molly is turning into a proper sofa hugger, more than I think I'd expect for a dog of 4 years so I think it's worth doing.


----------



## Quinny (Mar 27, 2015)

Had a brilliant walk today, Quinn is dog reactive on walks so we have been working on it since he came to me. Today, we went to my local park and did some distraction training for the first time successfully outside, very happy! Then two Jack Russell's came into the field with their owner, they were quite far away but Quinn ignored them!  he concentrated on me very well, but the owner came over so I had to shout out that he wasn't good with smaller dogs, as he had now started to pull and his hackles were raised, so I didnt want her dogs coming over to say hi! We had a chat and he just stood there, not pulling at all and his hackles went down! and then she walked off, and Quinn just carried on with is training! Very pleased at this small but satisfying victory!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm missing my boy a lot today. I'm in Greece and today (my birthday) I normally get a lot of cuddles off him, but he's back home In boarding kennels


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been ill the last few days (still am, dunno how I'm gonna make it through the day at work tbh) but anyway, Muttly has not had a walk for 2 days and he is such a sweet forgiving little boy. I felt awful and so guilty, but he just spent the whole 2 days cuddling me on the sofa :Happy love him loads!

I have noticed his extra energy at times though poor boy. I felt up to making some dinner last night and was watching him in the garden, he found lil uns rattle for her doll and was tossing it around and growling at it, he then stopped, stared at it and let out a howl  First time he has ever done that!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> I'm missing my boy a lot today. I'm in Greece and today (my birthday) I normally get a lot of cuddles off him, but he's back home In boarding kennels


Aww, I'm sure he misses you too! Happy Birthday!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> I'm missing my boy a lot today. I'm in Greece and today (my birthday) I normally get a lot of cuddles off him, but he's back home In boarding kennels





Quinny said:


> Had a brilliant walk today, Quinn is dog reactive on walks so we have been working on it since he came to me. Today, we went to my local park and did some distraction training for the first time successfully outside, very happy! Then two Jack Russell's came into the field with their owner, they were quite far away but Quinn ignored them!  he concentrated on me very well, but the owner came over so I had to shout out that he wasn't good with smaller dogs, as he had now started to pull and his hackles were raised, so I didnt want her dogs coming over to say hi! We had a chat and he just stood there, not pulling at all and his hackles went down! and then she walked off, and Quinn just carried on with is training! Very pleased at this small but satisfying victory!


Woohoo, well done Quinn 



Canine K9 said:


> I'm missing my boy a lot today. I'm in Greece and today (my birthday) I normally get a lot of cuddles off him, but he's back home In boarding kennels


Happy Birthday - you can have another birthday celebration when you get home


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Really proud of The Mutts this morning.

The territorial Westie was out in her garden, and, as usual, heard us coming before she saw us, and started barking her head off - also as usual. Again, I crossed the road as soon as she started barking, which I always do...

_BUT_! My 2 never once retaliated!  Not only as we passed her on our way to the walk, but also they both ignored her_ on the back home_, too.  Milly even "responded" to the Westie's barking by looking at me and doing her "I've been good - do I get a treat?" dance (and yes - she did. More than 1. So did Max).


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

A 1:1 training session yesterday has given us more 'homework' to practice. Teaching the self settle


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Well today was on lead Lab day, we met three on lead labs on our walk today 2 were very reactive but not one of the owners smiled or acknowledged that I put my two on leads as soon as I saw them, I always say thanks or call out to say not to worry if either of my two are on lead but I tend to smile and say hello to most people we pass on a walk so I may just be a weirdo freak :Wacky, but the sun was shining and we had a lovely time chasing butterflies and bouncing through the long grass.


----------



## Quinny (Mar 27, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Woohoo, well done Quinn
> Thank you!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Muttly said:


> I've been ill the last few days


awww, hope you are feeling abit better today.



LinznMilly said:


> Really proud of The Mutts this morning.
> 
> _BUT_! My 2 never once retaliated!  .


well done Mutts! Its always nice when they surprise you with _good_ behaviour! LOL

Lots of drama here first thing this morning when the Midget Army caught next doors cat in the garden!:Nailbiting Cue 3 very excitable little dogs and one very disgruntled cat possibly missing some fur (thankfully its a giant ball of fluff so I imagine that just its pride was damaged!). What I didnt understand was why Graciecat ran out and joined them in the Great Cat Hunt!? Maybe she was going to protect them...seeing as how she is the biggest!!LOL:Hilarious

oh, and its stinky boy bath day today!!:Woot Adam has already been dumped in the bath and Alfie gest to go later.....the girls get a reprieve coz they dont get half as rank as the lads!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Well we had a lovely walk as it was mildly moist out but not quite drizzling so we had the place to ourselves, and I got a face full of mud and stones as I was too quick in picking up Hectors poop and he did his triumphant just pooped walk away kicking up dirt right in my mush :Yuck and Hilde decided to excavate a mole hill but where she was damp from running through the long grass the dirt just stuck her she looked like a minature chocolate lab when she emerged from the deep trench she dug :Meh


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

OK, so own up...who has stolen Thai????
Today we had several triggers one after the other that would have normally resulted in a spectacular melt down - Not today tho, he managed to handle it all in his stride, so I am one chuffed Bernie


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

May I have a rant?

I spent this afternoon with family and left Molly at home. My relatives have a Lhasa Apso who is apparently untrainable and in his teenage phase which means he barks at everyone. He also guards a lot and I thought it best to leave Molly at home as I don't want her learning bad habits. His owners tell me that he will only eat from their plate - chicken skin, fish and refuses all dog food. Then, when I'm told that my dog has expensive taste for having antler bars not rawhide (it upsets her tummy) you can see why I was a bit . 

Most of my family either have a dog or owned one at some point and honestly, it make me glad I don't have kids sometime, they are so opinionated. And apparently positive reward training doesn't work… that's also another reason why I won't take Molls, she'll tell the barking dog off and get tarred with the same brush when she's actually a well trained dog that simply doesn't tolerate bad manners. Bit like me!

Rant over, thank you


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> May I have a rant?
> 
> I spent this afternoon with family and left Molly at home. My relatives have a Lhasa Apso who is apparently untrainable and in his teenage phase which means he barks at everyone. He also guards a lot and I thought it best to leave Molly at home as I don't want her learning bad habits. His owners tell me that he will only eat from their plate - chicken skin, fish and refuses all dog food. Then, when I'm told that my dog has expensive taste for having antler bars not rawhide (it upsets her tummy) you can see why I was a bit .
> 
> ...


Don't you just love relatives


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Decided to let my 4 month off down the woods today, well hubby kind of let her off lead. Surprisingly she came back when shouted and never really ran far from us. Dog training seems to be working yet I think she never listens


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

silvi said:


> Don't you just love relatives


Adore them  At least it took my mind of my mum and aunt who have fallen out!


----------



## PawsandFeathers (May 23, 2015)

This year is shaping up to be my year!
I'm really proud of my dogs their brilliant recall training is going really well I feel very confident with both now I am just waiting for Annie to become more mature on her walks and will start walking her with Millie to save time. They will have great fun playing in the fields together and will burn off loads energy together!

My dogs go or dailly walks but if I am ill they go gardening instead and I throw treats for them to search and do training sessions they are both fairly easy going not fussed if they get a walk or not. 

I want to get Millie into agility or flyball she would be very good at and it would help her burn off more energy ^^


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I've been well and truly put in my place today - courtesy of Madam Milly.  

I was eating a bit of toast when it "went down the wrong way" and caused a fit of spluttering and coughing. Not at all concerned, Max ignored me and left me to my fate. Milly, meanwhile, came trotting over to me, acting all concerned :Nurse. I was quite touched, actually... Till I noticed she was less interested in me, and much more interested in the 3 sweets I'd left. :Bag

Charming, Milly. Thanks for that. :Meh

(OK, OK, I know - probably more curious as to why I was making these strange noises than actually concerned for my safety  :Sorry )


----------



## RottieRubysMum (Apr 6, 2015)

Ruby has eaten a little bit of orange peel and it's given her an upset stomach. I have one very sulky dog this evening, who just wants strokes, endless strokes! I blame the OH for not paying attention to his peels! :Shifty


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy has been making me feel awful today. We are now up to 20mins of on lead exercise three times per day which still means no running around on the fields, but she stops and stares in the direction of the fields every time we go out and then looks like a prisoner being taken to the gallows when we go the opposite direction (well for about 90 seconds before she finds something interesting to sniff)


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Today the dogs haven't done much, had a quick pavement walk before work. The dogs have just seen a moth on the wall, and they think its the best thing in the world! cue terrier trying to balance on sofa and climb wall to get the moth


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

A very boring doggy day here after a goodo weekend of a fun dog show and the beach. 

Husband walked them all In the local park after the school run whilst I tried to make myself look semi respectable for an 'open class' day at my sons school. 

Flash's manners are getting worse, he knows to leave shadow alone most of the time but he gets great joy in winding Russell up and it is bloody tiresome if I'm being honest.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@MollySmith - Families eh?! Who'd have them! I know how you feel. We went to my sisters at the weekend and Ezra wee'd indoors, my fault but my sister tried to rub her nose in it and when I swiftly had a go she told me I had no idea about dog training.....!!

@Mrsred - Troy would love to play with Flash any time!

Ezra lost a tooth last night and I found it, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Troy and Flash would give each other a run for their money's I would imagine! 

We never found many of Shadows teeth but Russell just used to spit them out and look at them oddly! We have them in my daughters jewellery box!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I reckon they'd run well together! Well.. if you ever come to London  

I've never found any of the pups I've had (3) and Troy was too old when we got him but I was playing tug with Ezra and I saw blood, I've never been so excited at the sight of blood!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I reckon they'd run well together! Well.. if you ever come to London
> 
> I've never found any of the pups I've had (3) and Troy was too old when we got him but I was playing tug with Ezra and I saw blood, I've never been so excited at the sight of blood!


I used to live on the Walworth Road, but I doubt whoever is in my flat now would take kindly to a pack of Northern Irish and their dogs landing on them!

Another ordinary doggy day here, school, work and gym for everyone bar my daughter who is doing her gcses.

The boy dogs adore her and she has been assing about all morning in her PJ's with them trailing about after her.


----------



## PawsandFeathers (May 23, 2015)

Bad walk today I took Millie to the beach as I wanted us to have some fun Mum had taken her yesterday and had let Millie walk her to the beach so Millie kept stopping thinking I would let her off she also ignored every command which she never does I have been so proud of her letting her off how good she was comming back when called but today she was determined to go deaf.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I am so proud of Cleo today. I know what I am going to post sounds very little but its a big big step.
We have had Cleo for nearly 3 weeks. She is extremely nervous and worried about things and the first week we had a lot of resource guarding behaviours, and barking at any and every little noise. The good thing was she likes her food and I have pretty much left her to her own devices, to get used to us and the dogs.

Today I thought I would introduce her to activity toys. Currently Cleo isn't fully vaccinated, and I wouldn't like to scare her to death taking her out just yet. She sleeps a lot, we see a couple of seconds play behaviour then it all stops so I thought a bit of enrichment may help. So out comes the muffin tin and plastic balls. Cleo looked petrified, she wouldn't come near me or the tin. So firstly I put treats in the tin no balls. Still wouldn't come near. Like Hansel and Gretel laid a trail. She got closer and closer. Still.worried
a very slow process with encouragement she finally ate the treats from the tin. Then I added one ball, and another
.played around putting treats down and a ball on top. We got to 4 balls on the tray. She was so brave and seemed sp happy. Now she's fast asleep on my knee.
I think when you always have dogs that come round quickly to their new environment, it really is a culture shock when one is totally different.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

We had a bad start to a walk on Sunday, came round a corner and wasn't really looking. To be faced with 2 Jack Russells. Muttly went mental, embarassingly so . They only wanted to sniff him and were being quiet as anything, felt sorry for them tbh. 
The man called them away and put them on the lead. One was called Dottie! 

But anyway the rest of the walk was good. Just hate it when we have set backs like that.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I got Bailey home today! Really pleased with the kennels last time I left him at boarding he came back skinny, ill and nervous. He`s still at the same weight, happy and energetic and himself. He smells lovely and Bailey obviously loved the guy who runs it by kissing him goodbye! 
He`s been out for 40 minutes today around the woods, nice walk met 5 people and dogs who all were on lead or leaded up as they saw us  I don`t know if we`ll go back out, I want to take him down to the river but its raining and Mr Diva isn`t keen. 
He`s currently enjoying his kong genius full of Butchers tripe mix and I`ve made him a doggy casserole of veg, meat and egg


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lullabydream how lovely to hear Cleo was a very brave girl - not a small step at all, she is very lucky to have found such a patient and loving home.

We went for a walk this afternoon - Ludo was paddling at the edge of the stream, play bowing and pouncing at the water: when a pair of retrievers flew in to the stream from the other side playing together, Ludo went bounding over to say hello and join in their play and then suddenly realised he was in water and out of his depth   
I'm such a mean owner all I could do was laugh as he quickly swam back to me :Hilarious But I did give him a big fuss and tell him he was a good boy 
He then did mad zoomies all around the path


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Eric is a wee git but I can't help but love him.....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@WhippetyAmey OMG! My gran did that with her dog after her back legs were getting too frail for her and I just despaired, poor dog.

@Canine K9 welcome home  So pleased that Bailey is okay, it must be really nice to be reunited.

Molly sadly has explosive poos again. Waiting for tests from the vets but OH was up with her all Sunday night, about 5 visits to the garden and one accident in the house. She's been on chicken, rice and Pooch and Mutt Bionic Biotic. She's getting a bit better.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Molly sadly has explosive poos again. Waiting for tests from the vets but OH was up with her all Sunday night, about 5 visits to the garden and one accident in the house. She's been on chicken, rice and Pooch and Mutt Bionic Biotic. She's getting a bit better.


Oh, poor Molly
I hope she's feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

silvi said:


> Oh, poor Molly
> I hope she's feeling a lot better soon.


Thank you silvi that's very kind. She's fine in herself just a bit fed up with it all. I hope we get something back from the vets as it's been on and off for a few weeks and I'm worried about changing anything in case I make it worse. Pooch and Mutt do make her feel better but I'd like to find out if there is anything underlying. Ideally before we go on hols in a few weeks as we'd love to take her to the beach but she does like drinking the sea and that has similar effects..!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Thank you silvi that's very kind. She's fine in herself just a bit fed up with it all. I hope we get something back from the vets as it's been on and off for a few weeks and I'm worried about changing anything in case I make it worse. Pooch and Mutt do make her feel better but I'd like to find out if there is anything underlying. Ideally before we go on hols in a few weeks as we'd love to take her to the beach but she does like drinking the sea and that has similar effects..!


Sea water and sensitive tummies are never a good mix 
Hope the vet gets you some helpful answers very soon.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So I've bought Thai a nice new comfy bed because his old one was looking worse for wear.
Thai has never destroyed a bed since being here, in fact I don't recall a time when he has ever done anything other than sleep on his bed...Enter new bed, Thai takes one sniff and then decides he wants to rip this bed to shreds -_-


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Well my two have been neglected by me today :Bag as I've been baking a cake for my niece's 6th Birthday and I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself with a cold, so they had to go out with my husband but he's Hector's most favourite person in the whole wide world  but I've been experimenting and have just made a flower for Hilde


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Well my two have been neglected by me today :Bag as I've been baking a cake for my niece's 6th Birthday and I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself with a cold, so they had to go out with my husband but he's Hector's most favourite person in the whole wide world  but I've been experimenting and have just made a flower for Hilde
> 
> View attachment 232492


Lovely flower, and I know this is dog chat but surely you can show pictures of the birthday cake too. No one will mind I am sure!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> So I've bought Thai a nice new comfy bed because his old one was looking worse for wear.
> Thai has never destroyed a bed since being here, in fact I don't recall a time when he has ever done anything other than sleep on his bed...Enter new bed, Thai takes one sniff and then decides he wants to rip this bed to shreds -_-


I really want to like your message but I just can't. I think the last new dog bed I got my dogs lasted a whole 30 minutes! I would have thought they would appreciate a new bed but no, so it was back with the old. The old that hasn't been nibbled or anything that we have had forever! The others will never be replaced either!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> I really want to like your message but I just can't. I think the last new dog bed I got my dogs lasted a whole 30 minutes! I would have thought they would appreciate a new bed but no, so it was back with the old. The old that hasn't been nibbled or anything that we have had forever! The others will never be replaced either!


A walk, some liver paste and some impulse control training and peace has been restored :Hungry


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Lovely flower, and I know this is dog chat but surely you can show pictures of the birthday cake too. No one will mind I am sure!


Ok birthday cake, she wanted a Princess cake with kittens as my brother has just gotten two kittens, so I tried my best to replicate a ginger and tabby cat


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

The cake is brilliant!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Well my two have been neglected by me today :Bag as I've been baking a cake for my niece's 6th Birthday and I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself with a cold, so they had to go out with my husband but he's Hector's most favourite person in the whole wide world  but I've been experimenting and have just made a flower for Hilde
> 
> View attachment 232492


Oh look at that face, she's so cute! Who's that in the background?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

That's the door stop, it's a highland bull.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> That's the door stop, it's a highland bull.


:Hilarious:Hilarious I think I need an eye test!  I see that now lol


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@MollySmith - Poor Molly, hope she is feeling better. Let us know what the vet says. Do you have any ideas at the moment, allergies etc?

Ezra is changing colour... well.. I think anyway, sometimes she looks like she's going black and other times she doesn't.. I am so impatient and keep googling crosses to see what she could be as she's so odd but still can't work it out as she is too laid back.

Although saying that..... we have no SKY TV any more in our lounge as Ezra chewed the wire. :/

The joys of a puppy.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Flash is excelling himself today, generally being an eejit, he wont leave Russell alone and ran from the garden straight into the living room, where Russell was minding his own business and promptly barrelled him over. He was very lucky Russell wasn't in one or I really think think there would have been war. 

Then, not 5 minutes ago, we got their leads on and in the time it took to get a coat on, flash had grabbed shadows week old purple Hunter lead and bitten half way through it, making it useless. 

Husband had taken the whole crowd of them out and I am going to pretend that I don't have housey things that need doing and lie up with my book.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice day today. Went to the park this morning for 45 minutes and went down to the river for 1.5 hours this afternoon as Mr Diva couldn`t face the rain yesterday 
Recall was good except when other dogs are around and then apparently I fail to exist, so he`s being kept on his flexi a lot more|! He`s got agility class tomorrow, which is nice as we`ve not been for 6 weeks. Planning on a Nosework session with him tonight.
@MollySmith I hope Molly feels better soon. x
@WhippetyAmey When I first saw Ezra, I thought GSD X Malinois but if shes laid back then probably not malinois! :Joyful Naughty girl chewing the wire though! I miss the cuteness of puppies, but not the `fun' that comes with them!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie has had a very good day today.... for her anyway 
It is still half term, but she has studiously ignored the many skateboards and scooters on her walks.
She also allowed a lady in a wheelchair to stroke her (and she's usually afraid of wheelchairs too, and of people reaching down to stroke her).
She's still bouncy and playful, and eating and drinking well, otherwise I would be worried, lol!
It's so unlike her.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@Canine K9 - I am beginning to believe more and more she is a mal, but possibly just with more temperament of a GSD, although I don't have anything to compare it to - or maybe her drive is her drive and I am just keeping her busy enough (for now), although I doubt the latter! However saying that, when she wants to work, she REALLY does at 1000 miles an hour...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@WhippetyAmey I have done some work with Mals and they are mental lol- they have a really intense work ethic and most of the Mals I`ve met are on their second or third home as their previous owners couldn`t deal with them. 
I don`t think you can really be sure 100% though! My first guess was GSD X Malinois though


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh really @Canine K9 what sort of work did you do with them?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Oh really @Canine K9 what sort of work did you do with them?


Mainly bitework (well I watch that lol because I`m rubbish) and Working Trial stuff


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh okay cool - sounds fun!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rainy walk this morning and was planning on a couple of hours outside as Bailey isn`t allowed off his lead again now as training has gone backwards after his kennel stay and his obsession with other dogs and people has raised its head again. (I don`t exist around other people and dogs, apparently) but in the rain nobody is about so he can go offlead. A couple of hours turned into 25 minutes as someone got a thorn stuck in his paw which I couldn`t get out so we had to go home and use the tweezers.
We had a 30 minute blast at the field we hire weekly and went to agility class. He`s a lot better at agility. Someone had dropped cheese all over the floor and he ignored it, because he was focusing on me 
I scattered his tea around the garden this afternoon and had a clicker training session and he`s sleeping now.

Oh and a little annoying thing- I thought I`d left his flexi lead at the kennels and as the kennels is a two hour round trip, I wasn`t going back for it, so I went to the local pet shop and paid £10 out for a new one. I look in the back of the car and there was the bloody flexi lead. So we now have 2 :Facepalm


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@Canine K9 - Two is better than none!

I'm peeved off.. there is a park near us we used to always take Troy to, and he was awful, partly because we had just got him and he's recall was awful and partly because there must be something which smells nice and he goes wayward (is that a word?). Anyway, needed to go for a quick walk this afternoon before our proper one as we were meeting a client and dog to make sure they all got on.

Well Troy was awful and not only that Ezra who has never blown a recall in her life, blew three. I was so pissed off and she's so sensitive so even though I'm praising her for coming back when she does she could tell I was in a huff. Plus I'm feeling a little hormonal today and could really cut a break.

I'm more annoyed as there was a man with his three spaniels who walks around all of London with them off lead and it annoys me so much and I always go out of my way to avoid them. As much as they're well trained and nice dogs the guy is a complete tool. However two of the three recalls' Ezra blew was because she was playing with his spaniels. He doesn't need any more ego in his head with his well trained dogs else he may end up walking down Oxford Circus with them off lead too!!

Anyway we've been to meet this client and her dog and they were very well behaved and all got on beautifully, so I should give them a bit of a break.

Back to do some training walks tomorrow me thinks and just avoid the horrible park.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@WhippetyAmey 
Sorry you had a crap walk. I get what you mean about Ezra, if Bailey does something which annoys me as much as I try not to show it, he can tell I`m annoyed and will go all silly wagging his tail and whimpering. 
I hope you have a better walk tomorrow


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the good wishes for Molly, she's really lethargic today and the vets say we'll get results back by Tuesday latest. OH took her on a local walk to the river which isn't very far at all, less than a mile and she slept all afternoon. I did a little bit of scent work with her and she's sleeping again so I really want to know what's going on. We were due to go to sociability tomorrow but we will give it a miss and try scent work on Sunday as it's only a few miles away whereas sociability is a bit further away.

@Canine K9 hehe your lead incident sounds just like me! Molly has acquired several leads for the same reason! I hope Bailey's obsession eases 

@WhippetyAmey there's always Sky online 

@silvi Well done Sophie!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@WhippetyAmey I was writing as you posted - there is a park near us that causes Molly to be really naughty, I have no idea why as we've never had any epic incidents with her there when we go her and to me, it's like any other park we've been to but for whatever reason we can avoid it for weeks, months and we'll go and it's like someone has replaced my beast. East Runton beach is the other naughty spot. I hope that's a vague crumb of comfort


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Been a mean 'mum' this morning - no breakfast for the dogs 
Just about to head out and meet friends for a lovely walk in the country park 
And want to keep Ludo's focus on me, so taking them out hungry with lots of food to dish out when their good


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Clover and I have just had a lovely walk in some woods. Then we went on a playing field and did some training . She did very well. Here are a few photo's


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

cloversmum said:


> Clover and I have just had a lovely walk in some woods. Then we went on a playing field and did some training . She did very well. Here are a few photo's
> 
> View attachment 232815
> View attachment 232816


Clover is a lovely little girl.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

silvi said:


> Clover is a lovely little girl.


Thank you


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Went for a 2 hour walk around the countryside this afternoon. Somehow on a 5m flexi lead, Bailey managed to run through 2 bogs and roll in some fox poo :Facepalm
It was bath time when we got in!
Planning on doing some Nosework this afternoon and perhaps a game of fetch in the back yard 

@cloversmum Looks like an enjoyable walk


----------



## PawsandFeathers (May 23, 2015)

We are going for walks later its too warm now so Annies got a chew to keep her out of trouble and Millies being an Angel snoozing in her crate


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

PawsandFeathers said:


> We are going for walks later its too warm now so Annies got a chew to keep her out of trouble and Millies being an Angel snoozing in her crate


Where do you live? Its only 11 degrees here!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> Went for a 2 hour walk around the countryside this afternoon. Somehow on a 5m flexi lead, Bailey managed to run through 2 bogs and roll in some fox poo :Facepalm
> It was bath time when we got in!


Hope Bailey enjoyed his bath as much as he enjoyed the fox poo


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

How to make sure that any dog walkers ahead of you cross the road or do about anything to get away from you?

Well, you let your dog howl really loudly whilst trotting nicely next to you, and then you join in for good measure :Singing

Seriously, dog walkers just scatter -giggles-

This post is brought to you due to the fact that not one, not two, not three, but FOUR people walking their dogs ahead of me practically ran in different directions as I walked down the road LOL

On the other hand the kids playing thought it was the funniest thing they had seen all year 


*Disclaimer: Thai was singing to the crows, not at any dogs enguin


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

There is a Malamute down the road from us that howls to ambulance type sirens. Its a full on howl at the moon job too, head tipped back with the nose pointing skyward. It makes me laugh every time I hear Cash doing that.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

cbcdesign said:


> There is a Malamute down the road from us that howls to ambulance type sirens. *Its a full on howl at the moon job too*, head tipped back with the nose pointing skyward. It makes me laugh every time I hear Cash doing that.


Yup that's exactly what Thai does, it's hilarious 

It's normally crows or fighting song birds that get my boy howling lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

For the first time today, we had the 4 isle of wight boys meet their 2 Edinburgh cousins. After a false start, where Beau and Kahn got over excited and had to be returned to the van for a time out, we had a successful walk with big felliw Tyton, pup Ronin with both Angus and Cuillin. Cuillin was so excited he had tokeep flinging himself on the floor Iin front of Tyton as he hadn't met any dog that big before. Ronin hadn't met a dog as fast as cuillin (or Angus), so just bumbled along as ususl. He did give chase once, but soon gave up trying to keep up with the collies and trailed back to me. 

Cuillin had walked enough, so he went home as the twins and Angus went for a second walk. Angus was a bit too amorous with Kahn, but all 3 had a lovely walk together. Was a good day all round.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We're in Dartmoor for a few days, it was so cold walking the dogs we had all our winter gear on including hat/scarf and gloves. We didn't go far as we were too tired after arriving here at 11 pm last night - just onto the moor at the firing ranges which were not in use today. I fell over :Shamefullyembarrased luckily nobody saw and OH was not quick enough with the camera. We had planned a good day out tomorrow but the weather forecast is terrible so will see what its like in the morning.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

have never never had a tick on any of my dogs, but found one last night on KT, god knows where she got it from out garden is gravel, and she's has been on lead road walks since she's been spayed, hate the things, took great pleasure in removing it an killing it..........* shudders*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meezey said:


> have never never had a tick on any of my dogs, but found one last night on KT, god knows where she got it from out garden is gravel, and she's has been on lead road walks since she's been spayed, hate the things, took great pleasure in removing it an killing it..........* shudders*


Oh. Bum.

Really hoping we didn't have as many ticks as the mainland. I think I would wretch. Aren't i going to have fun now poking through Russell's fur now I am paranoid!

This is my day to day news, a new collar!

HES THE SAVIOUR OF THE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Meezey said:


> have never never had a tick on any of my dogs, but found one last night on KT, god knows where she got it from out garden is gravel, and she's has been on lead road walks since she's been spayed, hate the things, took great pleasure in removing it an killing it..........* shudders*


I hate the things! Fortunately we don't have many where I live, but yesterday I did find one embedded in Gwylim's beard. Took me ages to get it off because he wouldn't stand still long enough for me to get a hold of it! Off tomorrow to buy some tick muti for him because although I have a stock of Certifect it's for Georgina's weight and not an itsy bitsy Mini Schnauzer!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Oh. Bum.
> 
> Really hoping we didn't have as many ticks as the mainland. I think I would wretch. Aren't i going to have fun now poking through Russell's fur now I am paranoid!
> 
> ...


I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the collar.

I've never once had a tick on any of my previous dogs so no idea where this one come from, unless she picked it up at the Vets?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@Meezey - I'm liking it because you killed it - not because KT had one!

We have had a bit of a breakthrough today. I'm finding it really hard to leave the dogs at home at the moment as I just feel like we have to so completely puppy proof everything that it's more effort to leave them than not and I like them being out together so don't really want to crate if we go out for more than an hour.

So at the weekend we minimalised all of our stuff in the lounge/kitchen and made it dog friendly and easy to leave.

Anyway, I went out to meet a client today and came home two hours later to two dogs sleeping soundly on the sofa and nothing in the house wrecked. Woohoo!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the collar.
> 
> I've never once had a tick on any of my previous dogs so no idea where this one come from, unless she picked it up at the Vets?


The things you can find to buy on FB. I shouldn't be allowed internet access. Poor, poor Flash has been subjected to being sung at, listening to people (ok, me) shouting GORDONS ALIVE! all morning.

I never thought about KT picking it up at the vets, I thought the bloody things would be in long grass etc.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

On our walk today we met up with our Collie friends again, well 2 of them and the youngest dogs litter mate, another little boy (7mo). The owner of that dog was a lovely lady with a little girl, so I let Charlie off lead knowing he's fine with little kids and how he wants to go over and flirt with the older girl, he sniffed 'the new boy' and was fine and I kept Dottie on lead until I was sure she was focused on the ball.

I was chatting to the little girl who was about 2 and a half and let her hold the dogs leads whilst they run about. I also helped her throw the ball for Dottie and had to stop her running over trying to stroke her head, but in Dotties defence she ignored her and was fine, she even allowed her to stroke her bum.

The new young lad tried to take the ball from Dotties mouth after the 3 collies chased their ball about and Dottie snapped at him and Charlie decided to have a pop too! I grabbed Charlie and Dottie went off, no harm done and they all carried on like normal! Lesson learnt, dont get the special squeaky ball out with other dogs around.

The man did say to the dog 'Dont try take her ball, she'll have you!' and laughed, but they were all fine  Hope to see them all again tomorrow!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Why Spaniel guy to you have to be a tw*t eh?
I changed the direction I walk around the field, because you seemed to like the way I was going. Now we avoid each other. So why oh why, (when you know how reactive Muttly is) did you decide to head straight for me yesterday in the opposite way to which you normally go??? Not in my general direction, but straight for me :Banghead

Anyway you went back to your normal route today but, I was glad to see you struggling with your Spaniel this morning, because there was a rabbit sitting in your path, your dog was going mental and the rabbit just went :Finger

Thanks Karma :Joyful


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

My two aren't speaking to me because I left them at home when I went to do a big shop. In summer I keep a check on the interior temperature of my car and when at 9 am I saw it was 50C, no way were they going with me! They've just come back from a short walk as it's still too hot to take Miss Pei Face any distance because she overheats so quickly. Later on though I'll take them up to the other half of my land where they can nose around under the hedges and trees for half an hour. Gwylim won't be happy though because he'll be on a 5 metre lead to stop him going through the hedge to say hello to my neighbour's bees! Georgina has more sense thank goodness!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well Bailey is booked in for a fun show this Sunday!
He`s in a few fun classes as well as x3 agility runs, an obstacle course and have a go obedience 
I`ve also booked us a holiday for a week in Scotland in August, so we have a nice holiday to look forward to


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

You are busy Bailey and @Canine K9


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

The whippets scared the hell out of me this afternoon by putting up a pheasant literally 12" inches in front of my feet  The grass is very long at the moment and the daft thing obviously decided to stay put and hope and we missed it. The whippets obviously thought it was fabulous fun but it nearly gave me a heart attack!! On the plus side all three recalled immediately :Happy

I'm having to be very careful when I go out on the local fields now as it appears at least one, possibly two, female roe deer have taken up residence in a very small scrap of woodland nearby. In previous years we've seen a small group cross the fields once towards the end of winter but I've seen individuals and pairs of females a few times this spring. Today I watched one mooching about in the field for ages at lunch time. I'm considering putting up a little notice at the field entrance to warn other dog walkers as the fields get a lot of use and deer have never really been resident before.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Had a nice hour and halves walk from 5:30 am this morning. Went on to the old brick works. Clover behaved well


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Not a good morning, totally out of character but Goldie had weed all over his bed and the kitchen floor  Keeping an eye on him, as it's really unlike him. 
He has before ages ago, when I guess he must have just got caught short weed up against the corner near the door. But this morning it was everywhere, I don't get it really.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hopefully it was just a one off and Goldie was caught short!

Alfie being a funny boy (as usual!). Had to pass a lady with 2 Staffies on the path today and knowing how dog reactive he is I picked him up so we could squeeze past. For some reason if I hold him tight and reassure him he doesnt kick off, just looks abit nervous. Its nice that he trusts me to keep him safe but I cant help wondering (given the lack of reaction) if the woman thought I had merely swooped in to protect my 'precious baby' from her evil 'devil dogs'!!:Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Hopefully it was just a one off and Goldie was caught short!
> 
> Alfie being a funny boy (as usual!). Had to pass a lady with 2 Staffies on the path today and knowing how dog reactive he is I picked him up so we could squeeze past. For some reason if I hold him tight and reassure him he doesnt kick off, just looks abit nervous. Its nice that he trusts me to keep him safe but I cant help wondering (given the lack of reaction) if the woman thought I had merely swooped in to protect my 'precious baby' from her evil 'devil dogs'!!:Hilarious


Probably lol! She will be on PF bitching later  :Hilarious


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie made me laugh on our walk last night. He got totally beaten up in a play fight with a terrier half his size. At one point he was on his back and she'd grabbed his mustache hair in her mouth and shook it lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Went shopping yesterday and bought like £30 worth of stuff for my cupboards. Pasta pots, bread, noodles, various packet mixes, salad pots, rice, sandwich fillers etc 
Came from from lurcher walkies today.... Sam has opened the cupboard and he and his mini minions have eaten almost _everything.
_
The only things that survived was soup.
I assume only because Samwise hasn't worked out how to use the tin opener yet


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Went shopping yesterday and bought like £30 worth of stuff for my cupboards. Pasta pots, bread, noodles, various packet mixes, salad pots, rice, sandwich fillers etc
> Came from from lurcher walkies today.... Sam has opened the cupboard and he and his mini minions have eaten almost _everything.
> _
> The only things that survived was soup.
> I assume only because Samwise hasn't worked out how to use the tin opener yet


I had to say I liked this...not only is it funny but I have had similar things happened to me too, when Jovi was younger. Although, I still wouldn't put it past him! Hope you wont starve the rest of the week because of this though!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

This is a off handed sort of subject.I on several occasions have had to have pets put down for other people who i know love their pets.I have had to bear a lot of crosses in my time and i have to live with a lot of things that i have seen and felt when it comes to dogs and i would just like to know why.You spend all this time with and devote your life to this animal why cant you be there in the last moments of your pets life when they need you the most?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> I had to say I liked this...not only is it funny but I have had similar things happened to me too, when Jovi was younger. Although, I still wouldn't put it past him! Hope you wont starve the rest of the week because of this though!


when training Oliver we used to give him a treat when he came in the house.when we stopped giving him the treats we noticed they were still disappearing to we started watching.That little poop would open the cabinet and take 1 treat every time he came in.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

why the hell is it some dog owners only pick up their dogs poo in certain areas.

Last night I took Alfie for his evening walk and there was a couple walking their dogs in from of us. While in the park they picked up and bagged their mutt's mess but as soon as they got into the fields and forest foot paths between the park and the canal they just left the mess on the ground.

Don't they realise that kids play in those areas as much as they do in the park?

Also halfway through the woods there's a tree that seems to have been made into a poop bag art installation. For some reason because the area is common ground and the council haven't put bins out someone thinks its fine to bag the poo then hang the bag on a branch so they don't have to carry it round with them .... don't know what goes through some people's minds sometimes


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> This is a off handed sort of subject.I on several occasions have had to have pets put down for other people who i know love their pets.I have had to bear a lot of crosses in my time and i have to live with a lot of things that i have seen and felt when it comes to dogs and i would just like to know why.You spend all this time with and devote your life to this animal why cant you be there in the last moments of your pets life when they need you the most?


Can't answer that, as I would never allow anyone else to do that. I would be there with them until the end.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Neither would I, I'd be there till the end


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

We are having the day off today! Lots of long walks lately and as they normally have a couple of quiet days when Im working (on hollibobs at the mo) we are making today their rest day. Probably a good thing as its supposed to be 22C today with 80% humidity and thunderstorms!:Nailbiting
Special treat breakfast too...new cow hooves filled with Lilys Kitchen and Dairylea cheese!rool


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

We had our thunderstorm at 7am! So sending it to you lol (due more this afternoon though) I love a thunderstorm!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

jamat said:


> why the hell is it some dog owners only pick up their dogs poo in certain areas.
> 
> Last night I took Alfie for his evening walk and there was a couple walking their dogs in from of us. While in the park they picked up and bagged their mutt's mess but as soon as they got into the fields and forest foot paths between the park and the canal they just left the mess on the ground.
> 
> ...


The forest where we walk regularly has signs up telling dog owners to stick and flick or kick off the paths as they do not have poo bins or staff to empty bins. During May - September there are cattle grazing all over the forest - the farmer who owns them checks on them regularly. He came by us the other day and stopped his quad bike to speak to us - farmer (in a posh voice) "what do you do when one of them takes a shit" me "pardon" (I was sure he couldn't have said what I thought he had). Farmer repeats the same question. Me "kick it off the path unless we are in the area around the car parks or picnic areas when I pick it up". Farmer "correct answer". So yes I pick up in some areas (not that we walk in parks or playing fields) and not in others but the areas where I don't I stick and flick and kick it off the main path.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

A doing as little as possible day for us today as its 30C outside and much too hot to walk the dogs. Georgina's chilling out on the kitchen tiles next to the front door so she can catch what little breeze there is. Gwylim has spent the morning unpacking his toy box and putting all his toys out to air in the sun ... guess who'll have to pick them up? I've just come in from trying to do some weeding in the vegetable garden but had to give up when my four legged assistant decided to help me by standing with his nose shoved into my face. I'm hoping in an hour or two it'll have cooled down enough to take them for a walk, if not then we'll go up to the top of my land for a mooch around under the trees and do a little recall practice.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

It's fairly warm here today, if not much sun, and no work today either (it's exam time), so we were going to try out our new car ('new' as in quite old, lol!) and see how Sophie likes it. And take Sophie somewhere she can run off lead.

But OH looked at the tightness of parking outside and said he would rather not move the car in case he can't find a space when we get back (it really is that bad).

So, I'm waiting for the girls to get home from school and then will try to convince at least one of them that us taking Sophie for a long walk is a better idea than sitting in their bedroom chatting on FB.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

we have the same problem with parking... will teach us for living in London  

When I take Alfie for a walk with my daughter I ban her from taking her phone so she has to get involved rather than trudge along behind me head down and grunting whenever I ask her a question


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just had Spendog out with the pram on the street for the first time. Figured we'd see how he handles it before baby arrives as the last thing we need is him freaking out over it. It might as well have not been there for all the notice he took of it. He made a point of avoiding the wheels but apart from that acted like it didn't exist. I am definitely going to get a walking belt though. Had him tied to the pram today since it was empty so that I could easily use clicker and treats as well as push it but it makes me cringe seeing that when there's a baby in there, especially with a large dog who pulls!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> I am definitely going to get a walking belt though.Had him tied to the pram today since it was empty so that I could easily use clicker and treats as well as push it but it makes me cringe seeing that when there's a baby in there, especially with a large dog who pulls!


Would make me cringe seeing that too.
So I agree that a walking belt would be a much better idea 
But apart from that, it looks like Spendog will be okay with the pram and that's great.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Woke up to a shivering Ty this morning during a short thunderstorm. He cozied up to me as close as possible and we both went back to sleep.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

a funny thing happened the other day.

Alfie started to wee on the matt just in front of the back door. we have truing pads down so we were a bit concerned as he's been such a good boy to house train.

Anyway Friday night I was in the kitchen and happened to look out into the conservatory and spotted Jellybean our cat crunch up the training pads to one side them walk off. I imagined she didn't like the smell of Alfies wee. Anyway Alfie then came along and weed where he thought the might would be.

The cat just sat on the desk looking down at him with a smug look on his face especially when my wife came in and saw the wet patch on the carpet lol

I told my wife not to tell alfie off as it was the cats fault


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have had a lovely walk with my two, it is warm but they don't mind and it's the first time in over a week I've been out with them as I've had a horrendous cold that is still sitting on my chest and refusing to budge, but I have so missed walking them, so today has just been lovely  (thankfully my husband has been able to walk them most days but they have missed a couple of days but they weren't that bothered)


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Can't answer that, as I would never allow anyone else to do that. I would be there with them until the end.





jamat said:


> Neither would I, I'd be there till the end


I never would either yet in several instances i was the one to do it for someone else and it hurt me a lot knowing the person that loved this animal and that this animal loved for its entire life was stuck with me doing this.The answer was always i cant bear to do this can you do it?I would have loved to tell them off but what do you say at that point in time?I guess i just did it because it had to be done.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> I never would either yet in several instances i was the one to do it for someone else and it hurt me a lot knowing the person that loved this animal and that this animal loved for its entire life was stuck with me doing this.The answer was always i cant bear to do this can you do it?I would have loved to tell them off but what do you say at that point in time?I guess i just did it because it had to be done.


I think you did a good thing though, you were there for that animal when noone else was. Good on you


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> I think you did a good thing though, you were there for that animal when noone else was. Good on you


In my mind it was the only thing to do.I just dont get it and i guess i never will.I am just not wired that way.It is hard.It is very hard to do that.I know it tears me up when i have to do it.If you are going to own a pet i am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it is going to die.Do the right thing and be there the way that pet has always been there for you.Please please just do it.Don't make it a loved ones job or a friends job or a strangers job.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly had an accident today  She has a fence she likes to jump on a walk that I refuse to take her on but my OH likes it but … well anyway, a long story. It's the same spot where she leapt the fence to go after a deer a few weeks ago and I said he really needs to avoid it. There are another 260 acres to walk around.

Anyway today OH said that she jumped and got her leg caught in the wire so she was hanging by her leg, utterly terrified. Luckily a fellow dog walker and friend was there to help my OH who had to climb the fence but as it had looped around her leg, the more Molly pulled the tighter it got. They ended up having to lift her up and flip her back over, hoping that it would unravel and luckily it did. She's okay apart from being like a limpet and we've both checked her leg, there's not surface damage and she's walking okay but my OH and her have had a big fright today. Both are asleep on the sofa.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@MollySmith  not good, sounds like your both having a bit of a rough time at the moment. Have you heard back from the vets yet? x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Molly had an accident today  She has a fence she likes to jump on a walk that I refuse to take her on but my OH likes it but … well anyway, a long story. It's the same spot where she leapt the fence to go after a deer a few weeks ago and I said he really needs to avoid it. There are another 260 acres to walk around.
> 
> Anyway today OH said that she jumped and got her leg caught in the wire so she was hanging by her leg, utterly terrified. Luckily a fellow dog walker and friend was there to help my OH who had to climb the fence but as it had looped around her leg, the more Molly pulled the tighter it got. They ended up having to lift her up and flip her back over, hoping that it would unravel and luckily it did. She's okay apart from being like a limpet and we've both checked her leg, there's not surface damage and she's walking okay but my OH and her have had a big fright today. Both are asleep on the sofa.


Oh I do hope that Molly is okay and wakes up completely unstressed and ache free after her sleep.
And of course your OH too.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Molly had an accident today  She has a fence she likes to jump on a walk that I refuse to take her on but my OH likes it but … well anyway, a long story. It's the same spot where she leapt the fence to go after a deer a few weeks ago and I said he really needs to avoid it. There are another 260 acres to walk around.
> 
> Anyway today OH said that she jumped and got her leg caught in the wire so she was hanging by her leg, utterly terrified. Luckily a fellow dog walker and friend was there to help my OH who had to climb the fence but as it had looped around her leg, the more Molly pulled the tighter it got. They ended up having to lift her up and flip her back over, hoping that it would unravel and luckily it did. She's okay apart from being like a limpet and we've both checked her leg, there's not surface damage and she's walking okay but my OH and her have had a big fright today. Both are asleep on the sofa.


Goodness, I hope both she, your OH and you are ok. It's awful when stuff like that happens 

I got to cuddle a small horde of whippet puppies this afternoon :Happy

My friend, who bred my three, has another litter that are going off to their new homes in about ten days or so and she invited me to go visit them before they go.

They are are absolutely _gorgeous_. One of the little bitches in particular is really special, I'm very excited to see how they all grow up.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh MS, that really was scary! Thank god Molly was ok!!


BTW, off topic, but how do you link to a members name like that WhippetyAmey?


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

@Dogloverlou If you use a "@" and then start typing the name of a member (without a space) a drop down box appears with the potential names you might be typing in and you can just select the right one.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SingingWhippet said:


> @Dogloverlou If you use a "@" and then start typing the name of a member (without a space) a drop down box appears with the potential names you might be typing in and you can just select the right one.


Thank you @SingingWhippet

Yay it worked!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone, Molly woke up fine and there seems to be no harm done to her physically thank goodness.

@WhippetyAmey we heard from the vets. Some of the tests were negative and they have one more to do. I have to say I was hoping they'd have something for us to remedy. We're now introducing Nature Diet for sensitive tummies though I can't see what that offers over Arcana kibble, or rice and fish, with Pooch and Mutt biotics. It's not as if she's fed on rubbish grub. She's fine in herself, full of beans when the weather isn't too muggy.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Been taking Heidi out for short walks on her own since her mystery ailment which I thought she would hate (she has always hated walking without Hannah before). However now she seems to love going out with just me and her! Her tail didnt stop wagging the whole time.
Course now I have to work out how to fit in Adam/Hannah, Alfie and Heidi seperate walks! Good thing I need to lose alot of weight anyways.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Been taking Heidi out for short walks on her own since her mystery ailment which I thought she would hate (she has always hated walking without Hannah before). However now she seems to love going out with just me and her! Her tail didnt stop wagging the whole time.
> Course now I have to work out how to fit in Adam/Hannah, Alfie and Heidi seperate walks! Good thing I need to lose alot of weight anyways.


When we had all our rescue dogs, we had to take them out in separate groups. But now and again we would take just the one dog out, as much as anything to see how they would react as a single walker.
And they all used to love it. Waggy tails always 
I think it's like they feel they are getting special treatment and appreciate it .


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Went to a new HTM class last night, loved it. Got so many ideas swimming around my head and got to watch another "long dog" (Dachsie) work Freestyle. Was amazing!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@MollySmith glad you've heard back from them, sorry to hear they have to run more tests. I'm not an expert on nutrition but would have thought they would of asked you do an exclusion diet first? Or have you done that already? Sorry I may have missed a big part of this! Either way, I hope you get some answers soon...

We have nothing interesting to report except I am absolutely convinced Troy is older than we thought. He is so unpuppylike and I think I've mistaken him settling in with us and pushing boundaries as his adolescence, he's so mature and I can't put my finger on it, but he just seems older than a year..


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@WhippetyAmey I think the same about Molly! She's slowed down so much and is a relatively sensible girl that I wonder if she's a tiny bit older than the rescue thought. I guess as a stray they didn't really know. Bless little Troy 

Yes it's a bum about the vet. I've spent most of the afternoon reading about food and I've ordered a pack of Bob and Lush (the girl has expensive taste!). She liked it before and the kibble and wet work together. I have thought about raw food but I can't do that and Molly has turned her nose up before.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hubby drove us up to near the river today since the weather was so nice. We walked about half a mile to where Spen can easily get in and out, spent some time playing ball in the river and then walked back to the car. Got home and I had to have a nap lol. Can't wait until we can start building up to our long walks again, I'm really missing them terribly. Spen had a bounce around with a smallish black dog that came over to say hello. Then with a border collie. Collie appeared again while we were playing ball but Spen was more interested in his ball and the collie wasn't prepared to go swimming to join in lol. Spen was good as gold although we did play it safe and keep him on his flexi until a certain point. We pass a field where he goes deaf and just runs off. Doesn't go out of sight but he won't come back for anything. Only ever this one field too!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Hubby drove us up to near the river today since the weather was so nice. We walked about half a mile to where Spen can easily get in and out, spent some time playing ball in the river and then walked back to the car. Got home and I had to have a nap lol. Can't wait until we can start building up to our long walks again, I'm really missing them terribly. Spen had a bounce around with a smallish black dog that came over to say hello. Then with a border collie. Collie appeared again while we were playing ball but Spen was more interested in his ball and the collie wasn't prepared to go swimming to join in lol. Spen was good as gold although we did play it safe and keep him on his flexi until a certain point. We pass a field where he goes deaf and just runs off. Doesn't go out of sight but he won't come back for anything. Only ever this one field too!


Lovely pictures of Spen


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Sarah1983 So nice to see Spen and I hope you're okay too, not long to go now


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hilde has been indulging in her love of digging today, husband decided we are having a pond, so started digging, Hilde decided to help


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@MontyMaude 
It says 'this video is private'


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

silvi said:


> @MontyMaude
> It says 'this video is private'


Eek, I am trying to change it, hang on :Brb


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@MollySmith I seem to have missed what's going on with Molly. Is she ok?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> @MollySmith I seem to have missed what's going on with Molly. Is she ok?


Runny poops for about a month on and off, mostly on. We've had tests for allergies with nothing yet. She's fine in herself, a bit more tired than usual but up to her usual tricks like jumping over a fence and getting her foot caught yesterday which was scary


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> @Sarah1983 So nice to see Spen and I hope you're okay too, not long to go now


Thanks  All well here as far as we know. And nope, not long at all now. Hope you get Molly sorted out soon, horrible when you don't know what's wrong


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok video take two, fingers crossed this works


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Ok video take two, fingers crossed this works


Yes it works fine.
And Hilde looks extremely determined to dig a hole as deep as she can


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

silvi said:


> Yes it works fine.
> And Hilde looks extremely determined to dig a hole as deep as she can


She does like to dig, bless her cotton socks, it's a good way to tire her out too


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

This isn't something to be proud about but I am... I was tidying the bedroom and I could of sworn Ezra was down the side of the bed on the pile of duvets and then I hear the bin bag rustling in the kitchen, so thinking it's the cat I go and see what it is, and it's Ezra! 

Sweet little Ezra who is way too nervous and properly hit her second fear period with full whack, we are building confidence slowly, but even when learning the 'leave' command she will literally move herself as far from it as possible which is hard when I'm trying to put sausages near her for impulse control! She is so good but not in a nice way, she's confident in the outside world, but around the house she's always lacked a bit of confidence so the fact that she had literally picked up item by item and stashed it in her crate for later, is quite funny. 

She hasn't been told off, obviously, however she has had the items removed from her crate, much to her confusion, her face is like 'but mum, I eat it there so why are you taking my snacks away?' 

Unfortunately for her, we had Indian last night. Luckily nothing with onions, we had creamy dishes etc and had eaten most of it minus some rice and a papadom, but still I don't think it's on her raw food diet plan! 

Anyway her confidence is building and that's great!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I like your positive thinking @WhippetyAmey and it's good to hear she's getting more confident 

I think the same about Molly nicking our slippers. It's not great but we've got the perfect 'give', 'fetch' and 'leave' commands from it!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Doggy park full of beagles this morning! Adam and Hannah were happy enough to go snuffling round the park with them although Hannah did have to tell off one bouncy young girl as 'bouncy' just isnt her thing.
Also trying to get Heidi to understand that being on a long line is for her to run around and get some exercise. She seems to think she is some sort of truffle hunting pig...'cept instead of truffles its cat turds.enguin


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Had a crap day today tbh. Took him to the fun day, didn`t have an enjoyable time at all. Bailey went back to being extremely reactive which he hasn`t done for a while and I now feel very rubbish


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@Canine K9 - sorry you had a crap time, perhaps it was just too much over his threshold with so much going on? Just rewind a bit and don't be too stressed.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@WhippetyAmey Yeah, he probably was- I`m not upset with him, just in general! Never mind, we`ll go for a long walk later and forget about it all. He did get a clear round in agility


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Canine K9 agree, go back a step. A fun day would be too much for Molly and we had a similar thing at scent work.

We had scent work with lovely little Dimwit and @Dimwit. He's a super scenter! Unfortunately there is a wee puppy there who Molly does walk with but it's barking distracted Molls especially at the end of the class so she wasn't her best. It happens.

The worst thing was that when we left the marquee. The place we train at is a huge, rather messy estate with grounds outside. Molly seemed to want a wee so I walked her around the car. Then the owner of the place arrived and her two dogs leapt from her car and stormed over to see Molly  I think Molls would have been okay but I have no idea about these dogs and I seemed to remember from our trainer that the owner does very little work with them. I got Molly into our car but not before one dog had tried to jump in too, barking at us. The lady said 'I live here' in a very snooty voice and I confess I said, 'no excuse for no having any recall commands' and drove off very cross. I could have been much more rude. All rather awkward as I can see her point, we were guests but I still put Molly first.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh no, @MollySmith that's such a shame. I agree, it makes no difference that she lives there and I would not have been pleased. I thought Molly did really well today, especially with the puppy. It was only at the end that she got distracted, but she had been working hard and had been very good the rest of the time.
Have you tried Molly on a potato based food? The dimwit has never been great with rice and when he had lots if problems last year I switched him to Arden Grange sensitive, which worked for a while. Alternatively, I have just started him on country kibble which he is doing brilliantly on - let me know if you want to try it and I will happily drop some round for you to try (I know from last year how frustrating it is to spend money on a new food, only for it to be no better).

A very good day for the dimwit today, and I am so pleased with him. After his trauma earlier in the week (big dog chased after him, pinned him down and nipped him) he had a lovely day today. First we met up with my parents and their dog (who dimwit loves) and had a lovely walk, and dimwit earned lots of brownie points by NOT being the dog who rolled in a cowpat :Angelic
Then a great scentwork session, where he was a little star despite not having done scentwork around other dogs for ages.
The big bonus is that he is knackered and is lying on the sofa next to me, snoozing


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Dimwit I have to say I was glad it was us who saw the dogs and not your little chap or Alice who is usually there. Little Dimwit was so good, really great with the pup and little Lucy dog too.

Thank you so much for the offer of the food. We should get the Bob and Lush tomorrow so I'm going to do a stint on that and see how it goes whilst we're away but I hadn't thought about Arden Grange. I'll let you know


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Runny poops for about a month on and off, mostly on. We've had tests for allergies with nothing yet. She's fine in herself, a bit more tired than usual but up to her usual tricks like jumping over a fence and getting her foot caught yesterday which was scary


Ah ok. Sorry to hear that. Missy went through a period of bad digestive issues - runny poo...sometimes pooing in the house overnight, bringing up bilea number of times a day. A diet change did her the world of good, so hopefully you can find something that will agree with Molly too.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Well Ezra got attacked.... by a crow...! 

Yesterday evening we were on a quick walk and on our way through a set of tree's Troy ran up to this bird, normally birds fly off, this one didn't - I then realised it must have been a young bird and couldn't fly, must have fallen out of the nest. Anyway, Troy didn't have a clue what to do and was so completely confused that it hadn't flown off. He circled it twice and then ran off to do a mad run, in these moments, Ezra who had absolutely no interest in the bird but a lot of interest in Troy running around like a loon chased him and was trying to pin him down.

Somewhere in between all this, I think they must have seen Ezra going after Troy and decided she was more of a threat (near baby bird and pinning a dog - I reckon she probably barked as well as she does when running a lot). 

So these birds made the most horrendous noise, there sounded like hundreds but probably wasn't too many but two or three just keep swooping down and coming towards Ezra, I tried to get us all to walk on - Troy already had but Ezra was just watching in a bit of confusion and I have to admit, so was I, anyway, finally one came down as she was slowly walking off and properly pecked her on the head! 

Poor girl. 

It was such a surreal experience as the noise was incrediblely awful and I think I was more shocked than Ezra.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Have never been so happy to have a dog forget all their manners and bark, howl and jump up at me when I got home  Chevy is obviously back to her normal self today after having had a reaction to something last week and barely being able to get out of bed for a few days. Think we need to start walks and brain games again!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash has a grumbly belly today and hasn't eaten his breakfast *sigh* 

@WhippetyAmey that's crazy! Those crows aren't shy are they? Glad Ezra and Troy were none the wiser.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Struck today by the difference in walking my lot.
Heidi and Alfie- run away and hide when the lead comes out, need to be dragged out the front door, practically bowl me over trying to get back inside afterwards!
Adam and Hannah- jump around like loonies when the leads come out, shoot out the door like they are jet propelled, need shooing and encouragement to get them back in!
The scaredy cats do both enjoy their walks once they are out the door but _such_ a drama sometimes to convince them!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie has been known to skulk away once he's got his harness on and hide under the table. But as soon as I drag him out and put the lead on he's as happy as Larry. I actually think he likes me sliding him along the laminated floor when I pull him out from under the table and I don't mind as it gives the floor a clean at the same time


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie gets completely confused about the whole dog walking thing (which is strange, because we do it at least 7 or 8 times a day..)
She runs round excited and then runs and tries to hide. So I pick her up and place her into her harness and put her lead on... and then she's bouncing up and down all over the place, trying to open the door!
Strange little dog


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

What an absolute rubbish day. I really don't want judgement, just need to rant.

We are getting kicked out of our house. The landlord basically wants to kick us out and because of some crap reason, they are using the dogs as an excuse and as we only got verbal consent we can't do anything about it. They are saying we are refusing access because we have asked to be here due to the dogs and OH's job means he has valuables in the home and giving notice on a Saturday to come on Monday morning isn't enough notice. I can't really be bothered to get into it, but pending an inspection now on Friday, we are getting kicked out as the landlord wants his house back. The most ridiculous thing is that they sent an extension for 6 months two weeks ago and because I didn't 'confirm' they are now within their rights. 

It's now effed everything up and now we are going to have to use money saved for a deposit to spend on renting, plus as I've only been 'self employed' two months they won't take my earnings into account, so now what we can afford is limited. 

Then I went to meet a client, I was gone an hour and half and dogs have managed to open the bathroom, get a box of washing capsules and chomp through them. 

Dogs are now going to be crated, but I liked the thought that they were able to snuggle up together, play together etc when I'm out but it's clearly not safe and so now I'm peeved at that too. 

Thirdly boyfriend is fuming about the whole situation so now I have that to contend with too. 

Sometimes I absolutely hate Mondays.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@WhippetyAmey I am sorry to hear that, your landlord sounds awful. I hope you find something suitable soon.

Something to cheer you up a bit. Molly and OH were coming back from a walk and Molly is inside our car. She spots a young lab being walked (dragged said my OH) by a large, grumpy lady and her husband who was walking a few paces behind. The lady said in a loud voice, looking at our car 'that dog should be shot' meaning Molly for having a bark. OH, quick as you like retorts 'I think your dog looks healthy to me'.

The husband gave him a thumbs up but the lady just swore at my OH who just smiled. Which must have irritated the F out of her! Horrible woman.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash has a grumbly belly today and hasn't eaten his breakfast *sigh*
> 
> @WhippetyAmey that's crazy! Those crows aren't shy are they? Glad Ezra and Troy were none the wiser.


Hope Cash ate his tea


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

WhippetyAmey said:


> What an absolute rubbish day. I really don't want judgement, just need to rant.
> 
> We are getting kicked out of our house. The landlord basically wants to kick us out and because of some crap reason, they are using the dogs as an excuse and as we only got verbal consent we can't do anything about it. They are saying we are refusing access because we have asked to be here due to the dogs and OH's job means he has valuables in the home and giving notice on a Saturday to come on Monday morning isn't enough notice. I can't really be bothered to get into it, but pending an inspection now on Friday, we are getting kicked out as the landlord wants his house back. The most ridiculous thing is that they sent an extension for 6 months two weeks ago and because I didn't 'confirm' they are now within their rights.
> 
> ...


oh no, how stressful for you. Did the dogs actually eat the washing capsules - I'm sure I read somewhere that they are quite toxic so might be worth checking. Really hope you can find somewhere else to rent.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Did the dogs actually eat the washing capsules - I'm sure I read somewhere that they are quite toxic so might be worth checking.


Thats what I was thinking.....hope the dogs are ok. Hope you manage to find somewhere to rent @WhippetyAmey , it really does suck when you arent the boss in your own home!

Im just mildy peeved today about owners of rude dogs and how they dont seem to realiese that they have a rude dog! One young GSD that Hannah had to tell off several times after it repeatedly bounced in her face. Then a whippet whos owner said 'oh, shes ok. Just likes to run up really fast!'....ok, but my dogs dont appreciate a large dog thundering up to them and scaring the life out of them!
I do wish people would actually learn what 'ok' means when it comes to doggy greetings.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

silvi said:


> Sophie gets completely confused about the whole dog walking thing (which is strange, because we do it at least 7 or 8 times a day..)
> She runs round excited and then runs and tries to hide. So I pick her up and place her into her harness and put her lead on... and then she's bouncing up and down all over the place, trying to open the door!
> Strange little dog


Muttly has a weird thing too, he runs and bounces around when it's walk time, then when I go to put his collar on, he ducks so I can't  silly boy. Then I say "Still" and he does and has to lick my hand while I'm putting it on. Then he shakes and back to bouncing.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks @rottiepointerhouse & @catz4m8z for the concern, none eaten, just a lick I think but I watched them like a hawk all night anyway, they're fine and going to toilet ok so think we had a lucky escape.

Today I have crashed my car and dented the side of it and Ezra knocked my phone out of my hands and I've smashed that too.

It really isn't my week.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Very scary dog in the dog park today....teenage St Bernard!:Wideyed I mean there is bouncy and then there is BOUNCY!!!!!:Nailbiting
:Hilarious


I kept Adam well away, although everybody seemed to think he was a very old man anyways. He does look old, bless him! Grey muzzle to right over his eyes (even going grey on the back of his head), plus he has that pottering, meandering walk you see on old dogs....sometimes even I forget he is only 7!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

This morning I overslept and we didn`t do the morning walk. Never doing that again!  He was a right pest today until he got his afternoon walk at 3. Whining, wandering about despite having had mental stimulation. 
Anyway we had a nice afternoon walk by the river except having the misfortune of meeting the guy who lets his DA collie wearing a muzzle off lead and the collie runs up to other dogs. He seems to think because the collie is muzzled it can`t do anything 
Its 23 degrees here right now so we`ve had our first summery day


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm trying to find somewhere for Sophie to take her early morning walk where the grass isn't treated.
For the last few days she has been back to chewing her feet again and it's so hard to stop her without putting her head in a buster collar.

So I know they are using the same stuff on the grass that the council assured us was 'safe', but which gave her (and many other dogs) an allergic reaction last year....

Tried taking her down the sea front (even though she isn't allowed on the beach), but it's still a bit cold and very blowy in the early morning and neither of us were impressed. 

Need to do a bit of exploring to find a park in the area that hasn't been treated..... if I can.....


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Very scary dog in the dog park today....teenage St Bernard!:Wideyed I mean there is bouncy and then there is BOUNCY!!!!!:Nailbiting
> :Hilarious
> 
> I kept Adam well away, although everybody seemed to think he was a very old man anyways. He does look old, bless him! Grey muzzle to right over his eyes (even going grey on the back of his head), plus he has that pottering, meandering walk you see on old dogs....sometimes even I forget he is only 7!


Oh a gangly over excited Bernard 

Although I get your fear as I would be slightly wary too after owning one and knowing just how clumsy they can be.

We had a fabulous walk testing out our new harnesses, they were so good, they almost ignored the ponies (Hilde looked and went towards but instantly recalled) and the odd chap with his camera, until I was just about to clip their leads on when Hector rolled in something, so I had to give him yet another bath rowning


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

My poor dogs are feeling really deprived. Since Sunday the temperature has been over 30C and much too hot for long walks. They've spent most of their time lolling around on the kitchen tiles and glaring at me as though it's all my fault! And to make things worse Sashicat has gone AWOL, something she does every summer for a few days. I'm used to it but it's worrying Georgina to death when her feline friend doesn't appear for dinner at her usual time every evening. She even woke me up at half one yesterday morning to go search for her. Please Sashi do come home tonight otherwise Georgina and mum are going to have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> My poor dogs are feeling really deprived. Since Sunday the temperature has been over 30C and much too hot for long walks. They've spent most of their time lolling around on the kitchen tiles and glaring at me as though it's all my fault! And to make things worse Sashicat has gone AWOL, something she does every summer for a few days. I'm used to it but it's worrying Georgina to death when her feline friend doesn't appear for dinner at her usual time every evening. She even woke me up at half one yesterday morning to go search for her. Please Sashi do come home tonight otherwise Georgina and mum are going to have a nervous breakdown!


Oh bless her heart! Poor Georgina!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Very scary dog in the dog park today....teenage St Bernard!:Wideyed I mean there is bouncy and then there is BOUNCY!!!!!:Nailbiting
> :Hilarious


Times that by 4 and you get my gang!! and people wonder why I drag my lot off into the hills in solitude and I'm still paranoid about other dogs appearing on the horizon so I can rein my lot in and avoid off and on lead greetings. As Montymaude said - gorgeous and I'm sure 'only being friendly' but boisterous bouncy pups of that size can terrorize even the most seasoned dogs/owners.

Having said that, I bet he'd have loved a bounce about with mine - it's hard to find dogs of an 'appropriate' size for them to play with


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Tyton said:


> Having said that, I bet he'd have loved a bounce about with mine - it's hard to find dogs of an 'appropriate' size for them to play with


Your lot would of been perfect! As it was he found a scruffy lurcher pup to play with....sadly play was stopped when the pair of them got too overexcited and the poor St Bernard got injured (I think it was a stray claw or tooth but not surprising when you have 2 great heffalumps bouncing around like Tigger on steroids!:Hilarious).

Defleaing day in the Catz house today! Most everybody done except Blossom who I shall have to sneak up on, ninja style..... 
Poor Adam now has a slightly bald ear though from scratching. He seems expert at scratching so he mashes up his ear fur into the kind of matt that should take weeks to form not an afternoon!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

After managing this on Tuesday night









The dimwit wasn't very well yesterday (upset stomach) so he had a quiet evening with no dinner and was therefore a total brat. He did get very clingy at bedtime though so obviously not feeling right.
He seems a bit better today, and was very happy to eat my lunch (cooked chicken) for his breakfast, so fingers crossed he will get over it without needing more drugs...


----------



## bexlaboo (Jun 8, 2015)

as you al l may be aware that toilet training is hard. Elsie has now decided that the papers mammy has put on the floor are infact for weeing and popping on and not for her to pick up and run off with! peeing on the papers = treat. for 8weeks old she pretty darn good at it.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Times that by 4 and you get my gang!! and people wonder why I drag my lot off into the hills in solitude and I'm still paranoid about other dogs appearing on the horizon so I can rein my lot in and avoid off and on lead greetings. As Montymaude said - gorgeous and I'm sure 'only being friendly' but boisterous bouncy pups of that size can terrorize even the most seasoned dogs/owners.
> 
> Having said that, I bet he'd have loved a bounce about with mine - it's hard to find dogs of an 'appropriate' size for them to play with


I bet my boy would love them! (once he has stopped reacting )He has a great time bouncing about with my parents 2 retrievers! Their young girl, is pretty big and when he gets too much, she just puts her paw on him lol


Dimwit said:


> After managing this on Tuesday night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done you and Dimwit! They are pretty damn hard!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The sun has everyone else beat; laying on the cool floors with their frozen kongs.
Hiccup, meanwhile, is charging around the place like a wallaby full of smarties on a pogo stick. Boing boing boing!
Spanish dogs...


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

last night was hilarious, daughter was laying on the sofa and Alfie jumped up on her and laid with his head nestled into her neck. Every now and then my daughter would give a little giggle... turns out that every few minutes Alfie was licking her ear while she gave him a gentle neck rub. LOL


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Today is tick day in our house . Stood on something hard the floor this morning that went pop. Cue dark brown bloody mess on the floor, i then found a very engorged tick crawling about on Tytons fur. A thorough going over all four revealed another one embedded in Beau's shoulder that was swiftly removed with the trusty tick tweezers! OH went to the local pet shop; no anti-tick meds available for the size of our boys. I called into the vets on the way home from work. After phoning the manufacturers to check we could use multiple packs to make up a big enough dose for Tyton and £186 later  the boys had their medicines.

I was a bit worried how we'd get these giant pills into them, they look like giant rolos. I neednt have worried. All sitting in a row, 'do you want a sweetie?' And all were wolfed down in one gulp


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

A lovely day spent out in the garden here. 

Daughter was off today during exams and we went to the gym for an hour and then home for a really chilled time out in the sun, just her and I and the pups. 

Balls were hidden to be found (Russell now out strips Shadow in this, she's scandalised) balls were lost, squeakers de squeaked (Flash) doggy and daughter sunbathing and oodles of washing got a good drying on the line. 

Left daughter to her studies and dogs got a pavement plod to school to collect my son. Flash cocked his leg for the first time en route! No biggy you may think but Russell has never cocked and I'm used to girlie pees. 

Came home, had an impromptu BBQ for tea, another good play and everyone is zonked now. Bar Russell.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. @Dimwit I hope little one is feeling better today and massive congratulations!

I had a very long day at work yesterday (pre-holiday madness) so by the time I got home, Molly was worried and refused to leave me last night. I realised that she has lost some fur from her back leg after her fence incident so we've been for a quick vet check - just because we're away next week on hols and I didn't want to leave it. It's healing okay and they gave it all leg a good check, plus we have more drops for her weepy eye.

The good news is that her poo tests came back negative and we've been feeding her Bob and Lush since Tuesday. OH reports that her poo is almost back to normal already. The only thing we never changed was her Acana kibble but perhaps it was that. A bit of a sod as we opened a huge bag two weeks ago!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

What a bloomin day.

Eevee is in season so she's constantly bugging Stan to do the 'deed'. Hes really not interested. For clarity he is castrated.

Then if Eevee is not pestering Stan, Cleo is trying and usually succeeding to hump Eevee. So I need eyes in the back of my head for that today.

Tess has been for her booster, so more drama. Ever since she has been spayed she has been really scared and panicking at the vets. This was the worse shes ever been. As we got to the door, she was trying to claw herself up my leg. Feels like a lead weight and she's not extremely heavy at 12 kg. Although we got the nice vet, who is brilliant with her so she was fine for vaccinating. Even though shes taken out and away from me and my OH, which works well.

I thought I had just tidied up Cleo's ears. I thought they looked straggly. My OH has just said 'You've hacked her ears then'.

So today not a great day for myself and dog ownership. Although the dogs seem happy enough and had pizzles so I think they enjoyed today!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Tomorrow morning we are back to the vets to check on the fractured toe...I'm really hoping we get the all clear to start walking again because I'm going insane...cage fever has really hit lol


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Tomorrow morning we are back to the vets to check on the fractured toe...I'm really hoping we get the all clear to start walking again because I'm going insane...cage fever has really hit lol


Best of luck with Thai in the morning.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

The vets went well 
He is still a touch ouchy on it if you touch the right/wrong place, but apart from that we are all good. The swelling has all but gone, and Thai is bouncing around like an idiot on it so he is having his pain relief for today and then that's it, hopefully!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> The vets went well
> He is still a touch ouchy on it if you touch the right/wrong place, but apart from that we are all good. The swelling has all but gone, and Thai is bouncing around like an idiot on it so he is having his pain relief for today and then that's it, hopefully!


Yay!
That's good news


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just back from a nice on leash walk and he is still sound 
And now he is passed out in front of the fan


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Just back from a nice on leash walk and he is still sound
> And now he is passed out in front of the fan


Glad Thai is feeling better - we have a limpy Ronin today  He was limping a bit on his front right leg on Tuesday morning, took a painkiller and seemed fine, but started again last night, hopping on three legs this morning and restless. Nil to see, so will dose him up for 24 hr and get him to a vet if no improvement.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, sorry to hear about Ronin 
Hopefully it is just growing pains poor lad.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronin's limp is intermittent, was fine Friday evening and all day yesterday until sl limp again in the evening. can't put weight on it this morning and feels a bit hot around his 'wrist', so he's back to garden rest (as much as an 8 month old will 'rest'!) and anti-inflammatories for a couple of days. 

Thankfully he was ok yesterday as there was a 'dog walk' organised by one of our local dog-friendly cafe's. Tyton and Ronin went (didn't trust the twins to behave if there was a crowd). As it turned out there were only 5 humans and 5 dogs there, but we still had a good walk - short as Ronin and another dog were only puppies, we then had a nice chat and afternoon tea at the cafe and met up with a lot of other people and dogs there! I'm hoping this will turn into a regular occurence and grow a bit as it's nice to meet more dog folk locally. 

Luckily one of the ladies is a dog groomer who normally works in client's houses but is going to take our three newfies to hers next week for a grooming session after our usual groomer had to cancel due to a bad back. - They have to look good for the County show at the end of the month!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@StormyThai Glad that Thai is feeling better and sorry to hear about Ronin @Tyton There is a book by Sian Ryan (whom we've trained with) on things to do with dogs if they can't walk, No Walks No Worries or something like that - might be helpful?

We are in Norfolk on our hols and returned from a wet walk along Happisburg beach and Molly was soooo good. A pleasure to walk after all her seagull chasing escapades of the past. So happy with her. Passed four dogs a road width apart with no problem. Looked at them, looked at me and took a tasty bit of chicken for being quiet and calm.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

No walk today as he has refused to go out


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Today is tick day in our house . Stood on something hard the floor this morning that went pop. Cue dark brown bloody mess on the floor, i then found a very engorged tick crawling about on Tytons fur. A thorough going over all four revealed another one embedded in Beau's shoulder that was swiftly removed with the trusty tick tweezers! OH went to the local pet shop; no anti-tick meds available for the size of our boys. I called into the vets on the way home from work. After phoning the manufacturers to check we could use multiple packs to make up a big enough dose for Tyton and £186 later  the boys had their medicines.
> 
> I was a bit worried how we'd get these giant pills into them, they look like giant rolos. I neednt have worried. All sitting in a row, 'do you want a sweetie?' And all were wolfed down in one gulp


I hate ticks, horrible things. Was it the bravecto tablets you got? That's what I'm using for my two after hearing some good reviews. The price is a bit though - over £70 for my two wee (don't often get to call them that) lads. Would have been slightly cheaper but Angus is now a fraction over 20kg so had to have a heffalump dose. they do last 3 months tough so divided by 3 is fairly reasonable per month. Wasn't totally sure Angus would eat his so gave the wee gannet his first then Angus swallowed his quick before Cuillin had it too.
I think highland ticks are more persistant than other ticks that give up faced with getting through a newfie's hair to find the body underneath


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Canine K9 said:


> No walk today as he has refused to go out


No walk today for my lot coz _I _refuse to go out! My feet can only take so much punishment between nightshifts and sadly it doesnt extend to dog walks. I love my little gang though....if mum is pooped then they all just naturally return to their default setting of fast asleep!LOL:Happy


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Mine only got a 10 minute walk early this morning, 'cos the temperature's around 35C today and my brain cells are melting!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We did this http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/we-are-back.401458/ :Mooning


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly is doing really well on hols. Pleased to report that the switch to Bob and Lush seems to have solved her problems. Luckily she's obsessed with her kong squeaky balls on the beach and isn't drinking any sea water to cause any further upsets.

She's been grand on the beach again today, a bit guardy over her ball which two dogs tried to run off with (barking but no growling) but I was easily able to call her away. She kept her focus on us. Later we did pub expecting a short visit but we managed to have a lunch as the tables were well spaced apart. We saw about 6 other dogs during the hour there, one pup Molly did bark at once but two other tables had some very lively, reactive JRTs and a lab. We went past at a distance and Molly didn't even feel it necessary to look at them. We almost felt normal. Wow!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Well done @MollySmith glad things are going well and you're enjoying the holiday.

Ezra has started moulting and wow, there's a lot. I hope she is developing her adult coat as I am desperate to know how she's going to look when grown.

I've discovered today that Ezra's 'guard (in between legs looking forward)' hand signal command and Troy's spin is very similar, so I am now getting Troy to spin in front of Ezra as she 'Guards' it's a work in progress but it's quite cool!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I've discovered today that Ezra's 'guard (in between legs looking forward)' hand signal command and Troy's spin is very similar, so I am now getting Troy to spin in front of Ezra as she 'Guards' it's a work in progress but it's quite cool!


We definitely need a video of this


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll try and get one later when OH gets home, I think filming, hand signals, treats and two dogs is asking a bit much!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Just back from training class. As a break from doing the silver good citizen exercises we had a fun rally competition. We had to do a rally course, then walk through the gate, a recall past other dogs, a recall past food and a stay. to my surprise Beau won first place with 15 points, kahn was 3rd with 12 and a quarter points with the second placed dog earning 13 points. The shine was slihtly taken off Beau's victory as by the time the points were totted up, he'd alredy been banished to the van for persistently trying to jump on fizz the labrdoodle! As the trainer said, the points were for obedience, not behaviour!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie had to visit the vet's this morning.
Her 'time of the year' itchy feet had become unbearable for her despite our best efforts, and it was getting almost impossible to stop her biting at them every opportunity she got. Her feet are now very pink and I was afraid of them getting infected, so off to the vets we went....

Vet and me agreed that there was no need for swabs and other tests as the reaction is just the same as last year (and we never fully identified the source then either). She is also one of several 'itchy feet dogs'already seen this week.

Sophie did have her nails clipped however (and in the process lost a 'floating' dew claw which falls off on its own quite often).
She was not at all impressed as usual and peed all over the vetinary nurse....also as usual. 
And then she had a steroid injection and has to have her feet sprayed with a steroid spray for a week.

Not particularly happy with steroid treatment, but it's the only thing that seems to work and give her some peace.

Sophie is now much happier and it's the first time she has been able to settle without having to bite her feet for days.
So hopefully that's it for now.....fingers and toes tightly crossed (mine, not Sophie's ).....


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Ta-dah @silvi ... bare in mind this is possibly the 6th/7th time I've ever done this with them... Duel Training me thinks!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@silvi poor Sophie  I hope she continues to get some relief.

@WhippetyAmey I'm seconding silvi and asking for a video, it sounds hilarious!

We've done more beach today. Had a very judgemental owner of a lab cross telling me that his dog was perfectly okay to meet Molly on a lead and I had to really really insist not as it wasn't fair to my dog :Banghead Anyway had a bit of a giggle when his dog then went onto the beach and barged into several other dogs games and their owners got cross. Molly was cool throughout all this and again paid all her attention to us and the chicken treats. We also managed a pub trip, just a quick drink for Himself. We sat where Molly could see two black labs and she was fine. We went to a place called Walcott for chips (with apologies to the Slimming World gods but I got my result of my dissertation and I passed and _everyone_ knows that celebration calories are invisible and weightless) and played on the beach. She was good(ish) but there were a lot of seagulls around which wasn't setting her up for success so we left before it went horribly wrong!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ta-dah @silvi ... bare in mind this is possibly the 6th/7th time I've ever done this with them... Duel Training me thinks!


That is so well coordinated!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> @silvi poor Sophie  I hope she continues to get some relief.


Thanks.
She's cuddled up on the sofa right now, looking very content 



MollySmith said:


> We've done more beach today. Had a very judgemental owner of a lab cross telling me that his dog was perfectly okay to meet Molly on a lead and I had to really really insist not as it wasn't fair to my dog :Banghead Anyway had a bit of a giggle when his dog then went onto the beach and barged into several other dogs games and their owners got cross. Molly was cool throughout all this and again paid all her attention to us and the chicken treats. We also managed a pub trip, just a quick drink for Himself. We sat where Molly could see two black labs and she was fine. We went to a place called Walcott for chips (with apologies to the Slimming World gods but I got my result of my dissertation and I passed and _everyone_ knows that celebration calories are invisible and weightless) and played on the beach. She was good(ish) but there were a lot of seagulls around which wasn't setting her up for success so we left before it went horribly wrong!


Well done on your dissertation.
And I think that celebratory calories are actually _minus_ calories 
(or they should be anyway)


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith - I think that fish and chips were not only justified but, actually, mandatory!
My little dog was very good last night at class. Trainer gave us the list of exercises we need to do for our jubilee award *gulp* and, because he hasn't been very well again, she suggested I just start by doing something on their he would enjoy. We started off with the retrieve - he has to retrieve 3 named articles and return them to me without hesitation. Well, my little dog is a genius! After 5 minutes he could do this with 2 objects (ball and dummy). Then we went and had a play in the field which was great fun and we started working on an emergency stop.

Then we went back into the hall and had cake (because it was the last class of this block) and the dimwit got very worried because he heard the farmer coming over with a tractor to finish mowing the field. it is actually the most anxious he has been there (and the first time trainer has ever seen him panting) but it was nearly the end of the session so I just shovelled chicken into him (which is the only thing he is allowed to eat at the moment) and he was reasonably happy by the time we left.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Blimmin' police interfering with my walks today! My usual route was blocked by tape and cars so we had to take a detour, I figured that they would be gone when I went out again with Adam 3hrs later (esp as there wasnt anything to see even).....but nope, forensics were only just getting suited up when we got there so detour again!
pfft...and all coz some little scrote ran through a bunch of gardens on there way from crime A to crime B!
nm, its abit too hot now for walks...we shall be vegging in the garden instead.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Blimmin' police interfering with my walks today! My usual route was blocked by tape and cars so we had to take a detour, I figured that they would be gone when I went out again with Adam 3hrs later (esp as there wasnt anything to see even).....but nope, forensics were only just getting suited up when we got there so detour again!
> pfft...and all coz some little scrote ran through a bunch of gardens on there way from crime A to crime B!
> nm, its abit too hot now for walks...we shall be vegging in the garden instead.


OH was taking Sophie for her midnight walk to the park the other night.
When he got there, he saw a few men with torches walking around, but ignored them and carried on walking round the park with Sophie until she did what she had to do. Then he came straight back home.
Next morning he discovered that the park had actually been taped off because of a serious crime, and because he was tired and not concentrating, he had unknowingly walked straight through a gap in the crime tape and no one had bothered to tell him not to.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

silvi said:


> OH was taking Sophie for her midnight walk to the park the other night.
> When he got there, he saw a few men with torches walking around, but ignored them and carried on walking round the park with Sophie until she did what she had to do. Then he came straight back home.
> Next morning he discovered that the park had actually been taped off because of a serious crime, and because he was tired and not concentrating, he had unknowingly walked straight through a gap in the crime tape and no one had bothered to tell him not to.


 Hope he didn't leave footprints!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, dog park was a waste of time this morning! Adam just wanted to roll in a patch of invisible stank that he found and Hannah just wanted to be held so she could have a nosey into the graveyard next door!
Why do I bother?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

We had that yesterday, he started rolling and I pulled him away, then was like "Oh, no poo, he must just want to roll in the grass" 
Nope, there was (insert wild animal here) wee :Facepalm stupid me :Shy damn that stinks! :Stinkyfeet


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mont woke me at 6.20am this is unheard of back home, I've put it down to him being excited as he knows he'll get his favourite walk while he's here. 

Dull as a brush and after a coffee we're down the beach an hour later, didn't see a soul, good decision Mont :Smug


Dd wants to go to Haverfordwest today, we've had cooked breakfast which will be lunch too, pegging out washing, change of clothes and heading out, bbl in time for Murray's match. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Jealous! I'm back at work now, it's a bit crap lol
I was on my fav local beach Friday and Monday.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't you just love it when your dog comes up to you tail wagging, all happy and you are convinced it's because he loves you, and then he licks your face because you've got nectarine juice on it and you realise you're merely his slave and only good for foods and walks.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie is having a 'hoppity' day.
Since she went to the vet's a couple of days ago, her front, right foot is giving her a bit of pain - I think the vet cut a nail too short on that one, so it'll be a bit sore.

She flinches if I brush against her foot when standing her in her harness and she has developed an excellent three-legged walk with one paw held in front to show us all, even when climbing the stairs to our flat.

I guess I should be more concerned, but she is a bit of a drama queen and she does forget that the foot hurts when she's chasing her ball....

I have to pop into the vets later to pick up her foot spray (old one was out of date), so I will probably mention it. The problem then is that as she hates the vets she will be traumatised all over again.....

We'll see how it goes I think....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I hope Sophie is okay @silvi - selective pain syndrome aside 

I just want to say how proud I am of my woof. Honestly (and forgive the two pints of stout I've had) so pleased with her. Last year we came on a day trip to the same pub and we couldn't stay as the pub was full of dogs and it would be too much. This year we've booked our cottage as the pub as a beer festival and Molly has been amazing. We sat next to a little dog, a Westie called Sid on the next table and she did lots of look, no barks and was made a fuss of by three people. So good. Earlier my parents came to see us for the day and she was brilliant, spent most of the lunch outside in the garden asleep on my dad's feet and no begging.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Jealous! I'm back at work now, it's a bit crap lol
> I was on my fav local beach Friday and Monday.


Didn't mean to make you jealous 
I missed the Murray match as dd wanted to visit grandma at her caravan enguin ended up playing boules


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Blimmin' police interfering with my walks today! My usual route was blocked by tape and cars so we had to take a detour,


Just walked Adam back up this way again only to find a driveway filled with dozens of bunches of flowers. Turns out some poor guy was attacked and killed by a group of 6 people, apparently that area is used for drug dealing all the time. Kinda scary to happen at the end of your road but TBH I dont go out after dark round here if I can help it!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

That is scary! How awful. I'm sandwiched between 2 rough estates here, so I don't really like going out wandering, especially in the dark. But kinda have to in winter or Muttly wouldn't get a walk


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Muttly said:


> That is scary! How awful. I'm sandwiched between 2 rough estates here, so I don't really like going out wandering, especially in the dark. But kinda have to in winter or Muttly wouldn't get a walk


That sucks if you have to go out after dark, Im lucky in that I can mostly pick and choose the times I go. Its my regular walk normally coz we skirt round the allotments and I can kinda pretend Im near the country!! I tend to turn a blind eye to people who look like they are up to no good TBH:Shy.....but I didnt think anything as horrible as that would happen.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> That sucks if you have to go out after dark, Im lucky in that I can mostly pick and choose the times I go. Its my regular walk normally coz we skirt round the allotments and I can kinda pretend Im near the country!! I tend to turn a blind eye to people who look like they are up to no good TBH:Shy.....but I didnt think anything as horrible as that would happen.


I am one to keep myself to myself, but Muttly likes to bark at the men in hoodies :Bag so he gives us away lol


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

All I have to say is that animals are awesome and we should keep looking after them as well as we all do here, so when the "uprising" begins and we become their pets, they will look after us just as well


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie let himself down a little this morning but came through in the end.

We were on our early morning walk and I thought I'd had him on a short enough lead as we passed a group of fanatics doing their boot camp routines. What I didn't see was the instructor's bag by the tree near us. within seconds Alfie was in it and running round with the bag in his mouth.

I pulled him in as the instructor ran over, I thought I was about to be seriously told off but true to his cute nature Alfie stay down dropped the bag and gave the woman a side long puppy eye'd look. Must have melted her heart as she fussed over him something rotten then reached in the bag and pulled out a red and yellow stripped bean bag ball and gave it to him to play with before giving me a smile and went back to her lesson.

I quickly took Alfie into the field behind the park and he spent the next half hour chasing his new best toy


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww how sweet of her! Alfie got the cute, head on one side, pup look down to a T then lol


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

purplemonkeydishwasher said:


> All I have to say is that animals are awesome and we should keep looking after them as well as we all do here, so when the "uprising" begins and we become their pets, they will look after us just as well


That's a good idea for a thread lol.

How would your pet treat you and what would they want you to do.?
Muttly would have my hubby on tap for wrestly games and he would own my lap for cuddles even when he has rolled in poo :Hilarious
He would demand cheese and belly rubs any time of day or night and free reign to chase any deer/rabbit he desired.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I would have to guess that it would depend how well we could be trained.I am more of a free spirit of which i train as well.I dont have many rules in my house but the ones i do have are strictly enforced.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> I would have to guess that it would depend how well we could be trained.I am more of a free spirit of which i train as well.I dont have many rules in my house but the ones i do have are strictly enforced.


lol that's true! Muttly may find me a bit "Human Reactive"


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Muttly said:


> That's a good idea for a thread lol.
> 
> How would your pet treat you and what would they want you to do.?


Sophie would struggle to cope with my grumpiness and reactivity to everyone and everything first thing in the morning


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Not been around here very much the past few weeks...
We had Mr. P (jaxons daddy) come to stay for a fortnight... Jeez it was hard work with two dogs...! 
But we got thru it and had lots of fun...!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Our countryside walk today was perfect, we didnt see a single dog  He was still on his lead though as he has decided that the treats I use for recall are no longer adequate and he isn`t going to listen, so we have a bit of work to do 
I`m taking him to the beach tomorrow, we havent been for ages so looking forward to it


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Because Sophie is afraid of other dogs, I have had to give up letting her run off lead at the park. She usually comes back, but has run straight for the gate a couple of times when she is really scared. And on the other side of the gate is a busy road, so not a good idea....

She has an extension lead, but it doesn't allow her as much freedom as I would like her to have, so today for the first time, we tried her on a long lead. It's a nice light one, so the weight is fine for her and it's 10 meters long, so long enough I think.

But this will be a work in progress. When I throw her ball, Sophie runs as far as what would be the end of her extension lead and then stops. It takes lots of calls from my daughters to get her to carry on running, even though her beloved ball is still a few meters away.
And when we finally get her to carry on running, she gets in a tangle when she turns to return the ball to us and ends up hopping and skipping all over the lead....

Like the extension lead, this is something that is going to take careful practice to get right and to prevent her hurting herself.
It's not something I would let the girls use on their own with her.

Nothing is ever straightforward.....


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Today we managed to get to training for the first time in two weeks because until a few days ago the temperature here's been between 30 -35C and much too hot for Georgina to cope with. A little late in leaving though because the little black devil decided to hide under the car and took some tempting before he came out! As mine were the only two there Gabor took them a walk along the main road to give them more experience at walking in heavy traffic, whilst I stayed behind and enjoyed a cup of coffee. Much as I love them it was nice to have a break from the pair of them if only for an hour! When they got back we went to meet Bossca his 18 month old brindle Boerboel. Georgina as per normal wasn't in the least bit interested (as far as she's concerned there are only two dogs in the world ... her and ickle bruvver), but Gwylim being a nosey parker had to say hello and much sniffing and nose rubbing took place! Gosh he's a monster (or maybe its just that my two are small) and I can hardly believe there was a time I thought nothing of walking my son's Boerboel ... how times have changed!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Eric has been eating a duck carcass for about 3 hours now!!!!!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

silvi said:


> Because Sophie is afraid of other dogs, I have had to give up letting her run off lead at the park. She usually comes back, but has run straight for the gate a couple of times when she is really scared. And on the other side of the gate is a busy road, so not a good idea....
> 
> She has an extension lead, but it doesn't allow her as much freedom as I would like her to have, so today for the first time, we tried her on a long lead. It's a nice light one, so the weight is fine for her and it's 10 meters long, so long enough I think.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem with a long (5 metre) lead when I was walking the two G's. They kept getting the lead stuck between their legs and although Gwylim had the sense to stop, Georgina didn't and she'd end up waddling like duck! I solved the problem by putting them in their harnesses, so that the lead is attached to the ring in the middle of their back, instead of their collar and we have far fewer tangles now.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> I had a similar problem with a long (5 metre) lead when I was walking the two G's. They kept getting the lead stuck between their legs and although Gwylim had the sense to stop, Georgina didn't and she'd end up waddling like duck! I solved the problem by putting them in their harnesses, so that the lead is attached to the ring in the middle of their back, instead of their collar and we have far fewer tangles now.


Thanks.
Sophie already wears a harness though. She has taught herself to duck beneath the extension lead, so that it doesn't wrap around her neck when she runs (another nasty gotcha we are all aware of, and another reason she always stops before she senses that the lead is about to run out), but with the long line being on the floor she has to work out a new strategy. She will though. She's not always clever, but she's pretty clever about things like that


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Pleased with my little dimwit today. We went to do some scentwork and he was very good overall, though on his second search he lost his confidence (he just planted himself, looked worried, and wouldn't search). I am not sure if it was because it was quite windy and the marquee we were in was blowing a bit, or if it was because there was a dog there he didn't know). But he recovered very quickly and was great for his last search, which is definite progress.

He is still a bit quiet, so we are just having a nice, relaxed evening...


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We went to a fun dog show today, It was part of an open day at the local hunt kennels so the whole afternoon was accompanied by baying hounds every time anyone went up the hill to the stables/kennel yard to have a look (I didn't but kept my boys well away)

There was a preponderance of terriers and lurchers at the show, but my big fluffs did quite well too. It was held in a mown field, very bumpy under foot, so Paul was allowed to 'park' his buggy in the corner of the large ring so we didn't have to walk far. Tyton was a star, laid quietly attached to the buggy watching each class of dog file past him. Kahn had a wee lunge at a Pomeranian so earned himself a time out in the van (especially as his lunge set off Beau who pulled me on my head!!)

Wee Ronin was 2nd in the Puppy class, with Him and Kahn getting third in the non-matching pair and Beau and Tyton 2nd in the matching pair (we beat a pair of greyhounds as they had mismatched white chest patches - Beau's white feet must have been hidden in the grass!) Wee Ronin then messed up his recall in the 'best-behaved' class - did a perfect offlead heel, about turn, sit and wait, then belted towards me, until veering off 2 feet away and standing at my side rather than doing a 'sit' and 'finish', but never mind. Beau had a go at Agility - he DID get a rosette for a clear round although we cheated a little - He had to push his way through the weaves as they were only his shoulder width apart and he was way too big to fit through the tunnel so we jumped it twice instead!

All in all a fun afternoon, before having to work this evening.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Tyton said:


> We went to a fun dog show today, It was part of an open day at the local hunt kennels so the whole afternoon was accompanied by baying hounds every time anyone went up the hill to the stables/kennel yard to have a look (I didn't but kept my boys well away)
> 
> There was a preponderance of terriers and lurchers at the show, but my big fluffs did quite well too. It was held in a mown field, very bumpy under foot, so Paul was allowed to 'park' his buggy in the corner of the large ring so we didn't have to walk far. Tyton was a star, laid quietly attached to the buggy watching each class of dog file past him. Kahn had a wee lunge at a Pomeranian so earned himself a time out in the van (especially as his lunge set off Beau who pulled me on my head!!)
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great afternoon.
If a little hectic!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie had great difficulty getting into the car after our walk, even with his box step 

Our trips out on our own are numbered


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Alfie had great difficulty getting into the car after our walk, even with his box step
> 
> Our trips out on our own are numbered


Have you tried a ramp?

Not suitable for everywhere, but in larger parking areas it might be useful.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Have you tried a ramp?
> 
> Not suitable for everywhere, but in larger parking areas it might be useful.


Alfie doesn't do ramps. Muddy has one


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

We all had a fantastic day at the Great British Greyhound Walk. 

The weather was extremely hit or miss, thank The Lord for plenty of trees and cheapo ponchos is all I'm saying. 

Lots and lots of dogs, the most peaceable large gathering I've ever been to, we met Flash's sister and boy, did she put him in his box. Her owner said she's a bit of a bully, I was rendered speechless! 

Had a good jaunt about a lovely park I used to go to as a child, nattered away to lots of folk, petted lots of dogs and then went to my mother in laws for a slap up Sunday lunch, all in all a lovely day today.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

rona said:


> Alfie had great difficulty getting into the car after our walk, even with his box step
> 
> Our trips out on our own are numbered


Poor Alfie


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie update:

Saturday we bought two gates, one for the conservatory and one for the kitchen doors. Alfie's pen has now been dismantled and his bed fits snuggly in the old fire place.

He loves the new freedom in the day time and is happy to be left on his own but I think he feels a bit overwhelmed at night as he was finding it difficult to settle saturday night.

Last night my wife suggested that if he was a good boy he could sleep in our room. I nearly fell off the sofa as my wife never says anything like that. Anyway Alfie was a good boy and fell asleep at the bottom of the bed and didn't wake until I got up for work.

When I asked my wife this morning she said she suggested him sleeping with us as he'd have to sleep with either us or our daughter when we go to the caravan in August so he might as well get used to sleeping with us before then.

Result ----- happy families


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fantastic holiday in northumberland. Dog spectacularly well behaved, wonderful recall and brilliant around other dogs. The only dog he reacted to was a golden retriever that charged into our picnic trying to steal it - frankly I was a bit irritated too so don't really blame him! Hoping it lasts now we are home!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ned had his second vaccine and microchip today, and was such a good boy. He didnt even seem to notice, and was too interested in having a treat!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

jamat said:


> Alfie update:
> 
> Saturday we bought two gates, one for the conservatory and one for the kitchen doors. Alfie's pen has now been dismantled and his bed fits snuggly in the old fire place.
> 
> ...


That's really great news


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Ned had his second vaccine and microchip today, and was such a good boy. He didnt even seem to notice, and was too interested in having a treat!


Awww. Ned is such a love


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Today we got a new harness,


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie's new dog tag arrived:








(Excuse the poor photo quality )
Edit:
And I've just noticed that her sore (chewed) foot shows up more in the photo than in real life.
It's getting better too!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

A good friend of mine is looking into buying a 15 acre property next year, which includes woodland, a river and large open fields with some marshland. He has said we can use it, once he has some decent fencing up. Really hoping it goes through next summer, 15 acres of private land we can use perhaps once a day without worrying about him being off or other people will be heaven 
It may be even more useful as the council are making more areas onleash only


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, yesterday, I once again demonstrated my spectacularly good timing by taking the dimwit out just as the heavens opened and we had a hailstorm. He then decided that he didn't want a walk after all so put on the brakes and asked me to carry him  I refused so he put on his RSPCA face and we legged it home...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I opened the door this morning to find it was raining. The two G's dashed out just long enough to go to the toilet before going back to bed which always means I don't have a cat in hell's chance of getting them out for a walk! So knowing all they'll do is sleep until the rain stops I decided instead I might as well bundle them into the car and make the trip to the "big city" and do my monthly shop. Arrived back home just in time to unload the car and take them for a walk before the heavens opened again and it looks as though the rain's set in for the rest of the day. Ah well, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Took mine for a lovely long off lead walk and they repaid me by completely forgetting that they had even heard of the concept 'recall'. Heidi was a good girl but Adam and Hannah were being little bu**ers!! I ended up calling their bluff and started to walk home without them (park opens onto an empty cul de sac luckily!). I barely got a few feet out the park before they came running! LOL


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Took mine for a lovely long off lead walk and they repaid me by completely forgetting that they had even heard of the concept 'recall'. Heidi was a good girl but Adam and Hannah were being little bu**ers!! I ended up calling their bluff and started to walk home without them (park opens onto an empty cul de sac luckily!). I barely got a few feet out the park before they came running! LOL


LOL i used to do this with Oliver.When he was in the yard i would sit and call him from the gate and call and call.Nope he wouldn't want to come along so i would just say OK see ya later and head for the door.As soon as the door opened he was through it.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just got back from a walk where we forgot the poo bags. Had to use a crisp bag and not a nice big quavers packet no a teeny tiny hula hoop bag :Arghh


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh dear @PawsOnMe - yuk!

Molly went for walks with our trainer and a collection of friends today to give my OH a break. He has a poorly foot since holidays. I've been at uni so I snuck home and we had a quick walk by the river and watched some swans.


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Took Hamish for a walk on the moor like I do every day, he was off lead as per usual. A couple with an off lead staff cross were walking towards us and as soon as they saw Hamish they put their dog on a lead so of course I called Hamish back and put his lead on. As they passed they were so grateful and thanked me several times, apparently their dog just doesn't like being sniffed.
I just find it sad to think that obviously most people they meet aren't that curtious and the poor dog must get stressed out with most dogs it meets


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Yesterday Millie managed to nearly give me a heart attack by trying to jump a cattle grid 

We walk here weekly and she always waits at the pedestrian gates :Arghh

Her front paws cleared it but both back legs fell through the grate 

My heart sunk as I shouted 'steady' and she calmly walked out...

I have monies how I have a walking functional dog today. Feeling very very lucky. 

Funnily enough kept to a lead walk today


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

silly thunder bit son this evening, good and hard, leaving a deep puncture wound in the webbing between ring and little finger
nothing mean
just playing gentle tug, because of her arthritis, and she tried to get a better grip to try and win
she certainly made Sean let go

No big drama in this house though, i just irrigated with sterile water, covered with iodine metpore, plus dressing and he'll go to dr tomorrow to get a tetanus [last one was at school aged 11, hes 22 now]


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a big open storage box full of goodies in the kitchen (balls, squeaky toys, cuddlies, antlers, kongs etc).
This morning Hiccup has, one by one, brought every single thing from that box into the living room. He is now laying on top of his crate with a bulls horn, looking around very proudly at his mess


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just got back from a walk where we forgot the poo bags. Had to use a crisp bag and not a nice big quavers packet no a teeny tiny hula hoop bag :Arghh


 :Hilarious:Yuck Oh no!!! I did that a while back and had to use wet wipes!!! Really small ones too lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Yesterday at training class, Ronin did not one, not two, but THREE 1 minute stays! He had to keep going up and doing another one as he was being used as a 'barrier' or 'stooge' to split up the unruly pups that cannot yet do their stay. He even managed to stay lying and relaxed when a wee staffy, Ruffler, came beetling over and tried to jump on his back! At one point the trainer said, 'one minute, return to your dogs.... well, Laura return to YOUR dog' as the others had all broken/given up and were already back standing with their dogs.

We also have three other people who 'baggsied' doing their walk with other dogs with Ronin as he's a calming influence and the only one of the class whom their dogs will 'meet' without jumping up. Poor wee Ronin 

I'm not sure how many out of the 10 in class are actually going to manage their bronze award when we are tested in a fortnight!!*


*although, karma will probably now ensure that they all pass and Ronin doesn't for getting too cocky


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just got back from a walk where we forgot the poo bags. Had to use a crisp bag and not a nice big quavers packet no a teeny tiny hula hoop bag :Arghh


had the same thing a couple of weeks ago I usually keep at least 4 in my inner top walking jacket (yes i have a walking jacket ) anyway wife decided it smelt too much of dog so washed it without telling me so when Alfie did the deed no poo bags to hand.

Saw a young family, mum, dad and baby in the park having a picnic so asked if they had any nappy sacks. They thought it was funny and gave me a handful to keep me going..... I had forgotten how nice nappy sacks smell. Might get some instead of poo bags when the ones at home run out lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

jamat said:


> had the same thing a couple of weeks ago I usually keep at least 4 in my inner top walking jacket (yes i have a walking jacket ) anyway wife decided it smelt too much of dog so washed it without telling me so when Alfie did the deed no poo bags to hand.
> 
> Saw a young family, mum, dad and baby in the park having a picnic so asked if they had any nappy sacks. They thought it was funny and gave me a handful to keep me going..... I had forgotten how nice nappy sacks smell. Might get some instead of poo bags when the ones at home run out lol


People keep advising me on 'nappy sacks' to use as poo bags. but we need pedal-bin liners! The nappy sacks are just too small for my lots' 'deposits'


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Tyton said:


> People keep advising me on 'nappy sacks' to use as poo bags. but we need pedal-bin liners! The nappy sacks are just too small for my lots' 'deposits'


Just make sure you never go out without them then.
Because a tiny crisp bag or smaller obviously would not do the trick


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/im-so-chuffed-with-thai.402068/


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Well today Troy recalled before Ezra did - a sight which I never thought I'd see and Ezra was so naughty in the park after 10 minutes had to be put on her lead until we got to a quiet area and did training instead, which we have been seriously lacking in the last week or so... which is probably why she was such a little shit.

Feel a bit disappointed with her, but it's a hot horrible day, so I probably shouldn't be too annoyed.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Worlds longest vet visit today! Took Adam and Heidi down (Heidi needed her nails clipping and Adam decided that an hours walk this morning wasnt enough and he wanted to go out again). We ended up waiting an hour and a half!!:Wideyed:Banghead
Still Adam got to socialise with lots of dogs which he quite enjoys doing and I was very proud of my little scaredy cat Heidi.:Happy She had a couple of little barks at big bouncy puppies but generally was very calm even when it got busy. I think it helped that most of the other dogs were either very elderly and not bothered about her at all or very calm and socialable. At one point she was stood inches away from a greyhound and a collie and didnt seem bothered at all.
ok, so she did squeek abit having her nails cut but at least she doesnt have Cruella De Ville talons anymore!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sunday in the summer is a day that Sophie really enjoys because she usually gets a long walk across the common near the beach all the way up to the fairground and back. 

This time of year, we can't go on the beach, but that's okay for Sophie, as she loves the common on a Sunday, because it is full of families having barbecues and Sophie loves to walk along with her nose in the air sniffing the smells of overcooked burgers 

It's overcast here today, and moderately warm, so it was actually much better for this to be our lunchtime walk.
Sophie is now sleeping on the sofa, looking content....for a while anyway


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like Sophie had a nice walk!

Im feeling very grateful today that the boys adapted so well to crate and rotate. Obviously in an ideal world they would be running around free 24/7 (and not attempting to rip chunks out of each other) but it was either this or dump one at the nearest rescue and hope for the best.
As it is they will happily be in the same room and jump into their crates with no bother at all. In fact Alfies crate is also his dining room and with no teaching at all he has learned to go sit in his crate if I want him to settle somewhere for a moment! In fact both of them will often still be snoozing in their crates when the doors are opened.
So all things considered...life could be worse!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Sorry, I've been very remiss in updating, not a great deal to say of late. Walks have been fine, Molly has been asleep as the days have been warmer.

However yesterday we went to a party! It was my parents 50th wedding anniversary tea party and for most of it Molly was with her doggy chums and was the perfect guest I'm told. Anyway the tea party went on for ages (and I think we must've made a hundred cups of tea) so when my OH went to pick her up nobody was leaving so we brought her back to the hall and she was perfect. My 94 years young granny took care of her whilst I made more ruddy tea and my OH was mistaken as catering staff. 

Today we went to scent work and Molly came first in timed trials. She's never won anything before so I'm so pleased for her. And she went through her first agility tunnel and came out of it wearing a cereal box on her head.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Well today Troy recalled before Ezra did - a sight which I never thought I'd see and Ezra was so naughty in the park after 10 minutes had to be put on her lead until we got to a quiet area and did training instead, which we have been seriously lacking in the last week or so... which is probably why she was such a little shit.
> 
> Feel a bit disappointed with her, but it's a hot horrible day, so I probably shouldn't be too annoyed.


Molly used to be a right mardy little madam in the heat, I hope your walks have been better since.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Today we went to scent work and Molly came first in timed trials. She's never won anything before so I'm so pleased for her. And she went through her first agility tunnel and came out of it wearing a cereal box on her head.


That I would have loved to have seen


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

silvi said:


> That I would have loved to have seen


It was hilarious, she was so pleased with herself - bonkers dog!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have one tired pooch today after a 3 hour intensive training day!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol Bailey is booked onto a training day on 8th August. It`s for IPO and he`ll be assessed for the sport and if all goes well he`ll be trying out the BH test, bits of tracking and obedience and bitework. I keep thinking everyone is going to laugh when I turn up with my little 9kg terrier and they have their GSDS and Mals lol 
He loved the taster session he did which is the only reason I`m doing the training day- fingers crossed all goes well haha!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> Lol Bailey is booked onto a training day on 8th August. It`s for IPO and he`ll be assessed for the sport and if all goes well he`ll be trying out the BH test, bits of tracking and obedience and bitework. I keep thinking everyone is going to laugh when I turn up with my little 9kg terrier and they have their GSDS and Mals lol
> He loved the taster session he did which is the only reason I`m doing the training day- fingers crossed all goes well haha!


They won't laugh. They'll be jealous when they see how well he does


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there must be some kind of mathematical formula that will predict how long a dog toy will last based on how much it cost. 

Expensive Tuffie Toys rabbit? Destroyed within five minutes. 

Old sock stuffed with other old socks that were going in the bin anyway? Played with constantly and yet still completely intact after two weeks.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> Lol Bailey is booked onto a training day on 8th August. It`s for IPO and he`ll be assessed for the sport and if all goes well he`ll be trying out the BH test, bits of tracking and obedience and bitework. I keep thinking everyone is going to laugh when I turn up with my little 9kg terrier and they have their GSDS and Mals lol
> He loved the taster session he did which is the only reason I`m doing the training day- fingers crossed all goes well haha!


Gwylim, 9kgs and Georgina 18 kgs are doing the BH course and they're the smallest dogs there by far, most of the other dogs being GSD's, Rotties or Dobies! They both love the training and out of the whole lot they're the star pupils and often get "borrowed" by our trainer to demonstrate various points in the training. We did get a few strange looks when we first started mainly because mine, especially Gwylim, looked so small compared to the other dogs, but I think they've proved they're just as capable as their larger counterparts. Go for it Bailey and show em what stern stuff little dogs are made of! Good luck and hope you enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Wife had to go to her gran's yesterday as she wasn't feeling well so daughter and I took Alfie for a picnic in the playing fields behind the park / school.

We took his squeaky and string of plastic sausages and a tennis ball. The field had quite a few families there having a nice day so we took the plunge and let Alfie off the lead. We spent half an hour chucking the ball for him then using the squeaky to call him back and he came each time.

It was great to see him running round with a demented look on his face lol. Then my daughter who runs decided to do a few laps of the school grass race track Alfie was so insistent that he wanted to go to that my daughter took the squeaky and started her run, Alfie followed on her heals when he started to get distracted she squeaked the squeaker and he ran to her and continued round the track. 

He managed to do two laps before he started to flag. I called and showed him his sausage and he raced over to me passed two dogs on leads and at least four families with food out for picnics and didn't bat an eye lid until he got to me lol

It was a great day and we all really enjoyed ourselves it was just a pity my wife wasn't there.

Oh and her gran was pulling a fast one because she wanted to get some attention (even though we al went over two weeks ago and took her out for lunch) but her little stunt called out a paramedic, a doctor and her neighbour plus my wife only to be told she was as fit as a fiddle.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm trying to ignore the fact that Ezra is turning into a teenager.  

We have changed two things which seem to help, but more needs to be done - they are not allowed any toys out whilst I am at home and get a couple of their choice when I go out, resulting in happier dogs who haven't done anything to my house in about two weeks! We are also doing a lot more training on our walks and mainly impulse control work, which is the thing Ezra seems to be struggling with the most. 

I am ever so lucky as whilst I am doing training with Ezra, Troy is more than happy to hang about rolling in the nearest fox crap he can find. :/! 

I am worrying though as I have a training course I am going on in August and was planning on taking Ezra - she'll be near 8 months then and I'm worried she's going to come into season  fingers crossed she doesn't as taking Troy will be a nightmare, bless him!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have just the boys for the next couple of days as Missy is having a sleep over at her Auntie K's.


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Helena is still very nervous having only been with me for a few days, we got back from a walk and they both wanted a drink but Helena was too afraid to drink at the same time as Hamish. 
Hamish looked up mid drink saw her watching and backed off, she didn't move so he moved further back until she did drink, when she was done he went back to drinking again.
Now this could be a coincidence but I choose to see it that Hamish understands that she's a bit scared and is trying to help


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

My two rotters have been revolting today as Hector found a very dead slow worm which he proudly showed off to Hilde and then put it down and rolled in/on it, when he stood up Hilde went to have her turn :Vomit he then discovered the new swing seat and claimed it


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Sometimes I feel with Troy like it is one step forward ten million backwards, he seems so much happier than he was but I also think there is something missing with him and I can't work out what, perhaps I'm being overly paranoid but he seems not quite right in the head... sometimes.. other times he is fine - vet visit soon, me thinks.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Had puppy classes last night.

Ned was the only one who gave eye contact repeatedly during the loose leash walking exercise, so, once again, im as proud as punch with him.

He has also be spot on with his recall out of the house so far (low to no distractions).


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

So... because obviously I'm a spoiled cow, turns out I'm getting a funky steel framed pool for my birthday.
Guess everyone else will need lifejackets now too!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Poor Ty is getting anxious about the thunderstorm in the distance. Think it's headed our way too.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It's already 29C here but did manage to get the two G's out for a short walk early this morning. Georgina's now lying in her favourite spot under the hedge and Gwylim's fast asleep under the dining room table. Training tomorrow has been cancelled as the temperature is set to be 31C!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Poor Ty is getting anxious about the thunderstorm in the distance. Think it's headed our way too.


Hope Ty was ok last night if the storm hit you?
We were lucky. The lightning was really dramatic but was all on the mainland, so we could enjoy the display with only the distant rumble of thunder - nearly drowned out by the snoring of four furry boys sound asleep in the kitchen. Wee Ronin even went out for a wee with the sky lit up by flashes, but as there was no noise, he didn't blink an eye!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Hope Ty was ok last night if the storm hit you?
> We were lucky. The lightning was really dramatic but was all on the mainland, so we could enjoy the display with only the distant rumble of thunder - nearly drowned out by the snoring of four furry boys sound asleep in the kitchen. Wee Ronin even went out for a wee with the sky lit up by flashes, but as there was no noise, he didn't blink an eye!


It hit us, and pretty hard too with torrential rain. I had at least two or three inches in my bucket out back! But Ty did better than expected. He was curled up next to me in bed, shivering and panting a bit, but didn't seem overly distressed. Which is more than can be said for myself during one loud clap of thunder that made me jump out my skin! 

Your boys are so laid back with everything, you're lucky


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sooo jealous of all these thunderstorms....its still like an oven here. We had a teeny bit of rain this morning but all it did was turn the oven into a sauna temporarily!
Dogs have only had a short half hour walk each this morning then we have been conked out the rest of the day. Crate and rotate not working too well in the heat either. Alfie loves his comfy bed and so has spent most of his 'out' time snoozing in his crate! ah well, at least both the boys do love their crates!LOL


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Sooo jealous of all these thunderstorms....its still like an oven here. We had a teeny bit of rain this morning but all it did was turn the oven into a sauna temporarily!
> Dogs have only had a short half hour walk each this morning then we have been conked out the rest of the day. Crate and rotate not working too well in the heat either. Alfie loves his comfy bed and so has spent most of his 'out' time snoozing in his crate! ah well, at least both the boys do love their crates!LOL


It's still a balmy 27/28C here. The storm hasn't cooled it down much, if anything.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey has been for a cut at the groomers. I totally dislike it  But it`s made me see how strange his coat is! He is tan, white, black and grey


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Been working loads this last week and a half.... And with it being so warm we've only been doing short walks...
And I have to say although Jax hasn't minded his walks being a bit shorter I can tell by his little belly he's not been getting as much excerise as usual... :Nailbiting
It's quite scary how quickly he could potentially put weight on...


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Thunderstorm right over head Friday night Alfie was great with the thunder but the lightning freaked him out and he his under my pillow in bed for about an hour not good trying to sleep with a dogs butt in your face


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hurrah! At last we are having some 'proper' rain which seems to have broken the heat.
The dogs all looked out the back door this morning and decided it was far to dangerous to attempt dodging the raindrops. They've all gone back to bed.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Hurrah! At last we are having some 'proper' rain which seems to have broken the heat.
> The dogs all looked out the back door this morning and decided it was far to dangerous to attempt dodging the raindrops. They've all gone back to bed.


With some dogs you just can't win can you? It's scorching hot here and apart from an early morning walk, mine won't venture out until around 7 this evening when it's cooled down a little, but only then if I go with them and sit under the walnut tree at the top of the garden whilst they're wreaking havoc playing hide and seek in the potato patch! And I know perfectly well, when the weather breaks and we do finally get some rain, they won't venture out either, for fear of getting their paws wet!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

We missed the promised thunder and rain Friday night-Saturday morning and had a really hot day yesterday (South Coast).
But I did a stall at the local vintage fair, so me and my daughters were off there yesterday at the crack of dawn and Sophie was left with my husband for the day.

According to OH, she had a few walks to the park, but she did seem to enjoy playing ball with us over the park (in the shady bit) yesterday evening even more than usual....

So it looks like Sophie and OH had a bit of a 'chill out' yesterday, while me and the girls are now shattered and (despite copious use of sunscreen) a little sunburned


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Squeeze said:


> Been working loads this last week and a half.... And with it being so warm we've only been doing short walks...
> And I have to say although Jax hasn't minded his walks being a bit shorter I can tell by his little belly he's not been getting as much excerise as usual... :Nailbiting
> It's quite scary how quickly he could potentially put weight on...


Sophie puts on a little weight in the winter months when she can't play ball in the parks as they are flooded, but she always loses it again once she starts running around more. Jax will probably do the same


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Went to pets at home today and got 2 new antler chews for them and a bull horn to see if they like it. Well they love it, completely ignoring the antlers which they're normally all over especially when they're new. They keep stealing the bullhorn off one another and when it's dropped the other dog dives on it and runs off with it :Hilarious. Lots of sulky and longing looks from the one without it. Think I need to get another so they have one each.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Went to pets at home today and got 2 new antler chews for them and a bull horn to see if they like it. Well they love it, completely ignoring the antlers which they're normally all over especially when they're new. They keep stealing the bullhorn off one another and when it's dropped the other dog dives on it and runs off with it :Hilarious. Lots of sulky and longing looks from the one without it. Think I need to get another so they have one each.


The problem then comes in who gets the new one and who gets the older one, and if they fight/sulk over the same one


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

silvi said:


> The problem then comes in who gets the new one and who gets the older one, and if they fight/sulk over the same one


Haha yep that'll be it exactly! They're like children, the one the other has is always better


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Quiet walk in Tenby, apart from the guy on a tannoy announcing Marathon runners lol

The photo on its side is Mont telling his Dad off for lifting him onto the boat storage area.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

went for a walk last night with Alfie round the park. While we were at the bottom of the park two owners came in separately from different directions with Huskies. They were both off lead and spotted each other and kind of squared off and I though here's trouble.

But they ran at each other and one rolled on the ground and the other stood over him before they both got up and started to play and chase each other.

Anyway At this moment Alfie decided to go to the toilet so I turned to pick it up and as I turned back I was confronted by two huge Huskies circling me eyeing up Alfie.

Alfie meanwhile thought this was great and just wanted to go and play with both of them.

So I was in two minds pick Alfie up or shout for the owners to call their dogs off. Before I could react both dogs bounded in and ....... started to lick and groom my fluff ball. They let him jump anthem and lick their faces have a greeting sniff before they started running circles round me with Alfie wanting to follow so I did them only thing I could I let him off lead and man did they have half an hour of energetic fun.

The other owners were both surprised that their dogs would have taken to a puppy like that in the end we stood chatting until they were all knackered and laying under a tree.

It was such a funny sight but sadly I didn't have my phone with me so couldn't take a picture


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Apart from a short walk early this morning, the two G's won't be going anywhere else today because it's so scorching hot! I've just come back from staggering up to the top of my land with the two workmen who came to cut down a few small trees to make a path for me and the dogs to get onto the cart track and fields at the back of my land to save us walking all the way round. With all this heat, goodness knows when we'll be able to use it though!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 236862
> 
> Quiet walk in Tenby, apart from the guy on a tannoy announcing Marathon runners lol
> 
> The photo on its side is Mont telling his Dad off for lifting him onto the boat storage area.


You have made me sooooooo homesick with that picture I want to take Alfie there and walk along south beach and eat ice cream on the slip while watching tourists taking the boat out to Caldey Island


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Had a mental breakdown over the weekend.I was doing a bunch of stuff around the house this weekend.I had a few things to fix and also had to unclog the bathroom sink.So i walked into the bathroom and opened the cabinet door under the sink.The first thing i saw was Olivers shampoo.I don't know why but it just set me off.I must have sat there and cried for 15 to 20 minutes.I really don't know why either.I was just in the other room moving all his treats around trying to get to something but this set me off.Ah well.I guess that's the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Just had to convince Barney that my yogurt pot with leftover yogurt in it wasn't some evil thing by letting him lick a few bits of my finger tips before he would lick it out of the pot. Silly thing!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Today a post from my OH who had this to share "Never let Molly help with woodwork. I decided to repair our garden table at last. Molly practiced her retrieve with An Important Piece of Wood, walked over the Important Piece of Wood when I had sorted out where it should all be glued together and then sat on my lap for a snooze. Finally she put her tuggy toy the scary Duck on the table before the glue dried and it's all a bit wonky." 

It's not very often that I think going out to work is easier.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well Ned was left alone for the first time today. Twice. I set up an old cassette recorder (yay for hoarding crap!) and he didnt utter a sound until i got back.

It did take me 10 mins to let him out of his crate once home though as he wouldnt shut up.

He also had his first walk in the pouring rain. He wasnt too bad, although clearly unimpressed. He did like it when it stopped though as there were loads of puddles to play about in, and he seemed to like the sound cars made on the wet road.

Weeing in the garden when raining though is a no no. He did his first fake squat and then came in and peed whilst staring right at me.

That makes 7 accidents since ive had him.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith it sounds like Molly had a brilliant day, though!

We are supposed to be at training class this evening but had to go to the vets instead as dimwit has not been well since he ate a dead bird (well, just the head thanks to his pretty good "leave it" command) on Friday.
He now has antibiotics to add to all his other drugs and I have a pot to collect a 3 day sample *sigh*.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

She had a lovely time @Dimwit , she adores my OH so much.

I am sorry to hear about little Dim, Molly's tum is a bit upset too and I'm sure the heat doesn't help our dogs (and dead birds..!)


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> We are supposed to be at training class this evening but had to go to the vets instead as dimwit has not been well since he ate a dead bird (well, just the head thanks to his pretty good "leave it" command) on Friday.
> He now has antibiotics to add to all his other drugs and I have a pot to collect a 3 day sample *sigh*.


Oh, poor Dimwit!
I do hope he is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

He had been fine (apart from the upset stomach) but was very quiet and clingy this morning so off we traipsed to the vets. 
I have the rest if the week off work and was planning a trip to the seaside so fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Eric has thrown up on me not once but twice tonight since I've got out of the bath on 3rd set of clean PJ's!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Poor Eric! Lets hope he got it out of his system before you ran out of PJs!

We braved the dog park this morning with the scary GSD.:Nailbiting Turns out he wasnt as bad as I first thought! Did approach like a freight train with no brakes but once he got to us he greeted calmly, Hannah only had to tell him off once when he started bouncing. Turns out he is actually a 16mth old rescue husky x GSD and is abit fearful of other dogs so comes on abit strong at times. Luckily Hannah and Adam are both dog savvy and very good with fearful dogs (even FA dogs seem to respond well to them).
So thats the sane doggies walked....quick breakfast then off to walk the 2 fruit loops!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Eric has thrown up on me not once but twice tonight since I've got out of the bath on 3rd set of clean PJ's!


awwww poor little guy.I hope he feels better soon.Oh and sorry for the PJ's too


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Eric has thrown up on me not once but twice tonight since I've got out of the bath on 3rd set of clean PJ's!


Poor Eric - I hope he's better today.

Dimwit is still not well, and now he can't eat more than a small spoonful of chicken and potato without being sick 
Hopefully the antibiotics will start to help soon...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Had a really nice walk this afternoon- went down a bridleway we haven`t been down in over a year and Bailey fell into the river and ended up having an unwanted swim


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@Dimwit  hope he starts to feel better soon x

@Canine K9 - Poor Bailey!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL poor Bailey!


Alfie has just run into the kitchen and backed up then performed an epic leap which I think was supposed to end with him in my arms!:Nailbiting
Sadly being a teeny lil' shortarse he only made it to my knees but was rewarded with a cuddle anyways.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Fitz and Zem decided to conspire together in an attempt to induce a heart attack in me by buggering off on our walk this afternoon :Nailbiting

They followed what I presume to have been a rabbit (normally they have the sense to clear out of the field lone before we get to them, apparently not today......) which nipped over a broken down area of wall into a small wooded area and they followed it. Had it just been the rabbit I wouldn't have been terribly worried as they'd either catch it or it'd go to ground pretty quickly and they'd come back but I saw the deer just the other day so I know she's still around. I was having visions of them flushing her out of hiding and being off after her.

Thankfully they both came back within a minute or so, it just feels like a lifetime when you can't see or hear them. They were stung to buggery by nettles (serves them right to be honest.....) but very, _very_ pleased with themselves.

Wybie, he of the over abundance of naughty spots, was super and just trundled around near me whilst I whistled occasionally and waiting for them to come back so at least one of them is capable of behaving themselves


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Had a lovely walk, Jasper and Izzy were really well behaved and had a blast running around and playing. A bad bit at the end of the walk where a Dalmatian puppy came over to see Izzy, Izzy was as always wagging her tail and being polite with the puppy. Suddenly the pup's owner lifts his puppy up on hind legs and grabs Izzy's harness and lifts her up too, so Izzy made a grunty noise obviously in shock at being hoisted up, and the man glared at me and actually tutted (tutted!!! :Rage ) at me like I was in the wrong as he's got hold of my dog after his puppy came over to my two. Bet he wouldn't have acted like Izzy was going to attack his dog if she was a labrador puppy or another dalmation, god forbid a terrier is actually very friendly and as a puppy herself just wanting to play. He turned what could have been a good experience for his puppy to meet a friendly dog into a bad one, wouldn't be surprised if he's gonna have his puppy end up afraid of other dogs. 

Anyway after that met a dog walker who we always have a good natter with, she had five dogs with her this time and they all had great fun running around playing, Izzy playing and having zoomies with her Lakeland puppy who is just so adorable and Jasper-reluctantly- sharing his ball with another Springer x Collie and two labradors.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

my wife had fun yesterday, she worked from home because of the London tube strikes but had to take part in a conference call in the afternoon.

Alfie had been such a good boy all day allowing her to get on with he work but when the conference call took place there was one lady who every time she spoke Alfie barked at her.

My wife had to thin quickly and said our office at home was in the conservatory and that as out was so warn she had the back doors open and the barking dog was next door lol 

The only way to keep him quiet was to play tug of war with the plastic sausage string. as soon as the call finished he went off into the garden and fell asleep under a bush


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

jamat said:


> my wife had fun yesterday, she worked from home because of the London tube strikes but had to take part in a conference call in the afternoon.
> 
> Alfie had been such a good boy all day allowing her to get on with he work but when the conference call took place there was one lady who every time she spoke Alfie barked at her.
> 
> ...


I work from home and I always seem to be on a call when the postman comes! Lots of barking to send the postman on his way... But, working from home seems more common place now and everyone just seems to accept it or find it funny. Luckily my two only alert to the postman and are fairly easy to shut up


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Well that's Barney first swimming session booked... shall be interesting as he avoids puddles so he doesn't get his paws wet


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Eric has like over night developed plums the same size as Cian's!!!!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Yesterday we saw a pug...
This pug was called Derek...
This makes me smile...


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Very minor to some, but at the fun show we were at today (in the pouring rain!!)Ronin learned to TROT, the judge for some reason made us all circuit the ring about ten times, then trot the dogs up and down, then all circuit again before she made her choice. I walked nearly 3miles (according to the pedometer) between the 2 dogs (only Tyton and Ronin as the 'twins' have been a bit OTT with other dogs recently). Well... during that 3 miles, wee Ronin has finally learned how to trot. Before he had 2 speeds - 'slow amble' and 'gallop/bounce' but by the end of the afternoon he can break into a smooth trot to circuit the ring, or to move up and down 

he also got 2 1sts and 2 3rd places today with Tyton getting a 2nd place. Embarrasingly one of the firsts was in the 'best trick' class. We only entered as there were 2 wee girls in with their wee terrier and I didn't want them to be the only ones in the class. It stood on it's hind paws and 'walked' a few steps. Ronin did 'touch' - to 5 different hand positions including having to jump to reach the overhead one then 'kisses' (his final touch that is on your nose) and ended up first! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Squeeze said:


> Yesterday we saw a pug...
> This pug was called Derek...
> This makes me smile...


Human names for dogs make me laugh! I wanted to call Molly, Ena, after Ena Sharples.

This weekend Molly did a wonderful recall to whistle on a new walk, I have booked her a holiday in Devon for next June and we went to scent work and she did very well apart from some stupid barking at her best friend Lizzie which was a bit embarrassing. And we saw lovely Dim and @Dimwit at class too.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

After the horribly stressed walk tonight that involved trigger after trigger and complete morons everywhere I have decided that Thai will be muzzled whilst walking around town and only have it taken off if I can be sure we won't get rushed at by off leash dogs :Arghh
Tonight we had a GSD run over and stick her nose up Thai's arse which resulted in a melt down and the GSD's owner just stating his dog deserves whatever she gets. Then we had a reactive JR kick off across the road, whilst the owner laughed at her tough dog whilst Thai had another melt down and then we were rushed at by another JR that was off leash next to a main road so by this point it was a case of just man handling Thai to get him out of there as soon as possible and get him home....

Thankfully I was quick enough to stop any contact between any of the dogs but I just can't risk it any more, I would be devastated if Thai caused any damage to another dog or was the reason another dog became reactive so I have to step up to the mark 

The sooner I get out of this town the better, every time this happens he is just practicing unacceptable behaviour but due to the level of irresponsible dog owners in this crap hole we risk it every time we leave the house -sigh-

Sorry to rant on but I am very disappointed because Thai was getting so much better


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Barney came upstairs at about 8.30am poked his head into my parents room and then set outside the door waiting which I find quite cute hehe


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly made friends with a 9 month old Mini Schnauzer this morning. Muttly was being a bit rude, as usual and doing the nasty sounding barks, but the pup was just "yeah whatever, just play with me" So he did! 
They both sat and had a treat right next to each other, then started jumping about with each other. Was lovely.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday, was the first time for weeks the weather's been cool enough to take the dogs to training, and my Schnauzer boy blotted his copy book by being really, really norty! As soon as he saw Gabor our trainer coming to open the gates he started to bark and jumped all over his big sister's back in his haste to get out of the car, which didn't impress her one little bit. This was followed by much wriggling, bouncing and squeals of delight when Gabor took his lead whilst I got Georgina out and on the way to the club house he simply had to stop every couple of seconds to cock his leg and pee all over unsuspecting flowers! He did however acquit himself well during training only to spoil it all when I opened the car door to get the water container and inadvertently dropped his lead. The next thing I know he'd gone racing over to a BMD, inviting her to play with him, which she didn't want to! Luckily for me the father of the young girl who was holding the dog, intervened and quickly scooped up my little black devil and brought him back to me. And having quite enough excitement for one day he slept on the rear window ledge of the car all the way home!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> we went to scent work and she did very well apart from some stupid barking at her best friend Lizzie which was a bit embarrassing.


But she calmed down very quickly, which is good!

I started a new thread about dimwit's adventures over the last few days so I won't repeat myself - but I am so pleased with how good he has been, and thankfully the antibiotics worked quickly so we could have a very nice weekend


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

The weather here is truly horrible for the first time in what seems like ages. It's been pouring down since I got up and the whippets are doing a very good job of pretending they don't exist......... :Joyful

I've been browsing holiday cottages recently, trying to find somewhere not too far away that we can get away to with the dogs. It's not going terribly well 

On a slightly more encouraging note I've found an APDT trainer with their own secure field only 30 minutes away _and_ they do home boarding as well (pleasetakefourdogspleasetakefourdogspleasetakefourdogs)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Just clipped all Eric's claws while he lay relaxing....


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Catching up here....
@Meezey - had to giggle about Eric's suddenly-appearing plums 

@StormyThai Sorry to hear about your frustrating walks with Thai. It's not his fault, poor lad (as you know).
Just remember how far you have come with him, and how lovely he is 

@Squeeze one of our dogs was called Fred. It really suited him. I love it when human names are given to male dogs. Makes me smile too 

@Tyton - well done Ronin and Tyton! 

It's been a couple of boring days for Sophie. Just her normal walks, and yesterday it was raining all day so a bit miserable really.
And it's always frustrating when it rains after a few days of warmth, as all those new smells are in the grass. Sophie loves that, sniffing and burrowing her nose in the grass.....but it makes for a very 'stop-start' walk.
She seems happy enough though


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Like Silvi, this is a thread i have just been catching up with and oh my its really weird that I have!


Squeeze said:


> Yesterday we saw a pug...
> This pug was called Derek...
> This makes me smile...


Saw a work colleague, who I haven't seen for about 9 months. Hes got an 8 month old shih tzu who is called Derek!. Have been thinking about it all day, what an amazing name then I read Squeeze's comment.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly was lucky enough to find a little crab at the seaside, which he gobbled down (was slightly worried as he ate the whole thing, claws and all). But he was fine, lucky boy got fresh crab!!! :Hungry

The following day I bought some tinned crab meat, as I thought it was cheap at £1. I was making up a sandwich with it and offered Muttly a bit, he sniffed it, backed away and walked off  I thought wtf? Tried it and it was disgusting!!!!! :Yuck
After you have had fresh, I guess you can't go back :Hilarious


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Muttly was lucky enough to find a little crab at the seaside, which he gobbled down (was slightly worried as he ate the whole thing, claws and all). But he was fine, lucky boy got fresh crab!!! :Hungry
> 
> The following day I bought some tinned crab meat, as I thought it was cheap at £1. I was making up a sandwich with it and offered Muttly a bit, he sniffed it, backed away and walked off  I thought wtf? Tried it and it was disgusting!!!!! :Yuck
> After you have had fresh, I guess you can't go back :Hilarious


That is so true.All that canned crap is awful.


----------



## DT John (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello,

It's everyday with my dog , when he is'nt on a leash and I'm sitting on the bench have not 
eyes on him becouse he knows it and people screams that ey-jay *****ng his/her dog  
And every day he know's when I'm in a hurry and he starts to play his game called " I'm not going anywhere ", 
he sits and doing nothing, I can't do anything so what ? Okay E-yjey come here I give you some sweetiesssss" )))


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

9 days to wait for my puppy.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly was on her own today as my OH had to go to a funeral. I escaped work early and gave her a walk to the river Cam where we did some clicker work around the ducks. Only to have a Cesear Millan 'expert' tell me that the clicker was hopeless. So we did some paw, look at me, lie down and touch until the knob realise we were not listening and bogged off


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> @StormyThai Sorry to hear about your frustrating walks with Thai. It's not his fault, poor lad (as you know).
> Just remember how far you have come with him, and how lovely he is




Onwards and upwards...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Onwards and upwards...


I am sorry to hear about the walk last night. On the worst of days with Molly, I think of what I have learned and that comes across in your post, you've done a lot for Thai and learned so much - small steps make a big difference. Take care


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Onwards and upwards...


Awww.
But if it's any consolation, the colours suit him.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

8tansox said:


> 9 days to wait for my puppy.


Lots of pictures must be posted


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> Awww.
> But if it's any consolation, the colours suit him.


We had to add our own touch to his muzzle


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Vet rang to tell me this afternoon that the lump, removed from my little Lupin's jaw last Wednesday, is NOT malignant!:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@StormyThai Poor Thai but I agree the colours do suit him 
@LoopyL That is great news!!

I`m feeling a bit sad right now because on Friday I have to go up to Lincolnshire for the weekend and can`t bring the dog so he is in kennels for the weekend. Poor boy he does love the kennels but feeling a bit guilty because last time he went was May so not long ago!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I am sorry to hear about the walk last night. On the worst of days with Molly, I think of what I have learned and that comes across in your post, you've done a lot for Thai and learned so much - small steps make a big difference. Take care


I wish we still had rep!
Your post really made me smile, Thank you @MollySmith


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I wish we still had rep!
> Your post really made me smile, Thank you @MollySmith


You're welcome lovely  And I thought the same as @silvi a marvellous colour choice if I ever saw it. Hugs to Thai - one of my PF favs!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> @StormyThai Poor Thai but I agree the colours do suit him
> @LoopyL That is great news!!
> 
> I`m feeling a bit sad right now because on Friday I have to go up to Lincolnshire for the weekend and can`t bring the dog so he is in kennels for the weekend. Poor boy he does love the kennels but feeling a bit guilty because last time he went was May so not long ago!


Ah, think of the mega welcome when you get back  and it's so good he loves kennels. I am sure that Molly would be hopeless! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

LoopyL said:


> Vet rang to tell me this afternoon that the lump, removed from my little Lupin's jaw last Wednesday, is NOT malignant!:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy


That's great news! 


Canine K9 said:


> I`m feeling a bit sad right now because on Friday I have to go up to Lincolnshire for the weekend and can`t bring the dog so he is in kennels for the weekend. Poor boy he does love the kennels but feeling a bit guilty because last time he went was May so not long ago!


Oh, I know you will miss him, but just remember that he loves Kennels, so for him it's an extra holiday.
And he will still be really pleased to see you on your return, so for him it's win, win


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Think of the welcome you'll get when you return :Happy & buy him a pressie to make yourself feel better while away


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> That is so true.All that canned crap is awful.


I should of learned really, I bought tinned Strawberries once, :Yuck disgusting. Never again.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> I should of learned really, I bought tinned Strawberries once, :Yuck disgusting. Never again.


I bought canned crab meat once to and regretted it.The whole thing went in the garbage.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

20 days to go...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Muttly said:


> I should of learned really, I bought tinned Strawberries once, :Yuck disgusting. Never again.


Oh god they are vile aren't they?!

Well I've barely seen the woof today, she went out with my friend for a walk. She takes four dogs including Molly and there was new dog to meet who loves chasing balls more than Molly. The pair of them where apparently tearing around the common near our house like old buddies.

I do look at Molly and wonder if she'd like a friend but then she snuggles up, sleeps and loves a cuddle and I think maybe not. Sigh!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I should of learned really, I bought tinned Strawberries once, :Yuck disgusting. Never again.


Oh I love the tinned strawbs from tesco's on clotted icecream!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

something freaked out Alfie last night and about 2:30 am he came and woofed in my ear so I took him down to the garden to go to the toilet but he didn't then want to go back to bed so I ended up on the sofa. Usually when the wife isn't home we sleep in the living room him on one sofa me on the other but last night he was sticking to me like glue and ended up laying fully stretched out on my chest, paws under my chin and head buried down by my left ear.

As soon as he was comfortable he fell asleep and started snoring so I gently pulled the day blanket over us and fell asleep myself.

I work at 5am to find him with his head on his paws, his nose next to my chin looking at me with those deep black eyes of his, when he saw I was awake he gave me a couple of licks and dropped down onto the floor and sat by the door waiting for me to let him out. All morning he's been back to his normal self but for some reason he just wanted daddy cuddles last night


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Lovely boy!:Happy There's nothing like a daddy cuddle when something has alarmed you


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Wednesday is always a busy day for us and yesterday was no exception. Took the doglets out early on a sniffing expedition around the top of the land and inspected the "hole" I've had cut in the hedge so we can get onto the farm track, but didn't try it out 'cos I need to cut down some nettles that are in the way. Had just got back when their most favourite person in the world, my friend Erika, arrived, so lots of fuss and cuddles for them both. As Wednesday's dustbin day the pair of them feel obliged to keep watch by the front gate to make sure no one steals mum's rubbish (and Gwylim's peeing post) whilst the bin's standing out on the road as well as greeting the dustbin men with lots of barking and rushing around. Dustbin duty done they both settled down to snooze in the sun only to be disturbed by the arrival of my Slovakian neighbour who wanted to introduce two friends of his, one who lives in Australia and the other in the US, so I stood chatting to them for at least half an hour by which time it was nearly half four and time for another walk before the doglets had dinner. Then my neighbour called round and offered to take them for a long walk which I gratefully accepted and gave me an hour to have a cup of tea and relax. By the time they got back, they were both tired out but not so much that later that evening they had a crazy half hour playing hide and seek in the potato patch. So a good day was had by all!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im worried that Alfie might be broken (well, more broken....obviously there is the fear reactivity and general weirdness!).
We passed a dropped chip bag on our walk and I let him grab a chip to eat. He had one experimental chew then spat it out! and yet the other day he wolfed down all the peppers from my stir fry mix!:Hungry


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Im worried that Alfie might be broken (well, more broken....obviously there is the fear reactivity and general weirdness!).
> We passed a dropped chip bag on our walk and I let him grab a chip to eat. He had one experimental chew then spat it out! and yet the other day he wolfed down all the peppers from my stir fry mix!:Hungry


 A dog that doesn't like chips?ugggg life is over.What aliens took your dog?I didn't think dogs like that existed.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We had a good day today 
Stress levels have reduced from the other night and we are back to being able to calmly sit whilst watching them and checking back with me 
I have adjusted my walk times again so that we see less dogs and the ones we do see are on leash and easy to avoid or use as a training session...He still gets hyper vigilant at times but they are getting easier to work through whilst keeping him under threshold.

Happy Thai and a happy Bernie


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh yes, and something else made me smile today.
I have been walking Tyler, one of my walk dogs for 5 days now..today when we got back from our walk his owner was at home, whilst we stood and chatted Tyler came over and laid by me resting his head on my feet. 

I am getting quite fond of him and it looks like the feeling may be mutual


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Im worried that Alfie might be broken (well, more broken....obviously there is the fear reactivity and general weirdness!).
> We passed a dropped chip bag on our walk and I let him grab a chip to eat. He had one experimental chew then spat it out! and yet the other day he wolfed down all the peppers from my stir fry mix!:Hungry


Perhaps he didn't like the vinegar?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly got stung by a bee last night!  But, strangely he was fine after an hour. He shook his head and ran around for a bit, then kept pawing at his nose, I gave him an Ice cube as I couldn't really see anything, so thought it might help, then an hour later all normal.

Last time one of our Goldens was stung by a bee his whole muzzle swelled up to twice the size and was rushed to the vet!! So I was really expecting that, lucky Muttly.
Oh and later on he was back out looking for it :Jawdrop


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

aww, poor Mutley! Maybe the stinger didnt go in very far...or he is just impervious to bee stings! (Hannahs a cow for bees as well, she stands there barking at them for daring to buzz in her garden!)

Seeing as the park was quiet yesterday I decided to brave it today with Alfie.:Nailbiting He was on his long line (although TBH he didnt get further away then about 10 feet) and we didnt see many dogs close up. Only one hairy moment with an off lead American Bulldog that was too close to us and too far from its owner for comfort. I could tell Alfie was scared coz he kinda shuts down and goes quiet (unlike when everybody is safely on leads and he barks like a loon!). I managed to pick him up and hide him againest my chest before he was noticed though.
Makes you feel so bad for them when they are scared though. Alf couldnt properly enjoy the park coz he was too busy trying to watch all directions at once and every rustling bag or bit of rubbish made him nervous.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

I've only ever seen Alfie scared once and it was very unsettling.

We were just coming back from our walk in the field and were entering the park. there is a post on the path that someone had put a high vis vest on and it freaked him out so much that it was like someone had velcroed his ass to the ground. I couldn't budge him.

Had to pick him up and walk back into the field and over to the next entrance to the park.

When I got home I had to pop out for some bred and quickly went back through the park and removed the vest, dumping it on the bin.

The following day he got a little nervy when we headed towards that entrance but relaxed once he'd seen the vest had gone.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Poor Alfiees!!!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The little black devil is in my bad books today for waking me up at 4 this morning standing by the front door, howling like the hound of the Baskervilles! Staggered up and let him out then went off to the loo thinking by the time I came out he'd be back inside ... but no! Miss Pei Face then woke up and pottered off outside too, so decided to make a cup of tea and watch SKY News whilst I waited for them both to come inside and go back to bed like they normally do. Waited and waited and still no sign of them and when I went to look where they were found them both fast asleep on the driveway! So having had a loooong day all I want is to sleep .... roll on bedtime!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Monday might be a good day.I am hoping to get all the pictures of Oliver and Boz off the fried hard drives and on the new hard drives.So we might have a new Oliver and Boz picture dump next week(cross my fingers).


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

jamat said:


> I've only ever seen Alfie scared once and it was very unsettling.
> 
> We were just coming back from our walk in the field and were entering the park. there is a post on the path that someone had put a high vis vest on and it freaked him out so much that it was like someone had velcroed his ass to the ground. I couldn't budge him.
> 
> ...


If high-viz vests frighten him (and they do a lot of dogs) watch out for traffic cones, joggers in fluorescent clothing, and workmen who wear trousers with hi-viz stripes on the legs (the latter are scariest at night, evidently, as they appear to take on a life of their own ).


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Every day, after dinner, Ripley goes round all the boys and one by one licks their ears clean.
They turn their heads when she's ready for the second ear and everything


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> Waited and waited and still no sign of them and when I went to look where they were found them both fast asleep on the driveway! !


LOL:Hilarious



BlueJay said:


> Every day, after dinner, Ripley goes round all the boys and one by one licks their ears clean.
> They turn their heads when she's ready for the second ear and everything


awww, that is cute and disgusting in equal measure!:Vomit

Alf bounced into the living room just now followed by a distinctly sh**ty odor...
fluffy bum and diarrhoea.......niceenguin


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Every day, after dinner, Ripley goes round all the boys and one by one licks their ears clean.
> They turn their heads when she's ready for the second ear and everything


Oliver used to use his back claws to dig in his ears and would then lick them clean:Stinkyfeet


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> LOL:Hilarious
> 
> awww, that is cute and disgusting in equal measure!:Vomit
> 
> ...


Oliver used to lay in front of the couch and fart like crazy.Of course he would get up and walk out when they were smelly enough to peel the paint.:Vomit


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

poor Angus had an upset stomach last night at my mum's house. He woke me up by pawing at the bedroom door at 2.30am but didn't go over to the front door or out into the garden when I let Cuillin out for a pee so I thought he was just too hot and went back to bed. Woke up this morning to find he'd had diarrhoea - right beside the cat's litter tray in the downstairs loo - the one with easy to clean laminate flooring. He'd obviously worked out that the cat poos there so it was the best place for him since he couldn't wait or get outside. He was looking a bit guilty but he got nothing but praise and sympathy for doing the best he could in the circumstances. I cancelled his agility training and after taking it easy all day he seems to be more or less back to normal. Would prefer not to have to do a clean up like that again for a while so going to be extra vigilant tonight and wheech him out at the slightest thing


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have Molly staring at me - proper help me big eyes - because my OH has left her and gone to football and I am not good enough. I was perfect company at midnight last night when we had storms and she brought her 'blankie' up with her from the sofa and snuggled on the bed (the joy of feeling hot, hormonal and having a hot dog next to you).

Still she did so well, mostly slept through but it was one of the worse storms I've seen in Cambridge for years. Overhead for about 2 hours from midnight with thunder, constant lightening and several inches of rain. Our dog trainer friend has been flooded out of her flat


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

oooohh, Id love a storm (although maybe not with flooding!).

Hannah gave me heart failure this morning. Somebody left the park gate open and rather then stopping when I told her she ran out the gate, up the hill, through the trees to the road!:Nailbiting Thankfully she came straight back as soon as she realiesed it was a road and not more park outside!LOL
That park makes me really jealous of people who have woods to walk in though....there is a copse of trees which gives you a 5 min walk in the 'woods' and its soooo lovely and cool in the hot weather. Unfortunately its an hour of pavement walking there and back!:Banghead


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai has a really swollen gland today...vets on Monday unless he shows other symptoms before then...
I'm very worried..the last animal I had present with swollen glands ended up being PTS the same day -sigh-


He will get a break one day!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@catz4m8z Oh goodness me! I am glad she came back. I'm jealous of anyone who has a dog that will walk nicely through woods, unfortunately we don't often walk in them because Molly gets a scent and that's it - deaf to the world.

@StormyThai poor Thai and poor you - life is a bit of roller coaster at the moment for you both isn't it? I hope all goes well on Monday.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hopefully it is just a 24 hour bug thing..that's what everyone keeps telling me so I will grasp onto that for now...
I know this sounds so Woe is me...but it just seems to be one thing after another at the moment


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Holding off on the dog's walk as I have family visiting soon and I hope to take Cash down to the village fete.

He's currently licking my sock while I type


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Thai has a really swollen gland today...vets on Monday unless he shows other symptoms before then...
> I'm very worried..the last animal I had present with swollen glands ended up being PTS the same day -sigh-
> 
> He will get a break one day!


Aww poor Thai. My Ty had swollen glands once, but a vet visit proved it was caused by infection from an on-going ear infection battle we was having. Hopefully Thai's is something innocent.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Caucasian Ovcharka x Shiba Inu anyone?

I have actually just seen an advert for a litter of this cross. The Ovcharka was the sire 

The seller has previously sold Kangals (both a litter and later the bitch), DDB x RR pups and Presa x Cane Corso pups.

Just when I think nothing else in the world of crappy dog breeding can surprise me......... :Banghead


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Another show and a training session immediately after makes for a tired Cash. Just as well, as he was left on his own all afternoon while I visited family.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just got back to Bailey- he`s clearly put weight on- my Grandad dropped him off at kennels and he told them to feed him 1 400g tin twice a day 
No wonder the greedy little so and so has put weight on


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We had an unexpected outing to my parent's village where I grew up. The church tower was open and my husband will climb most towers (even forgoing a family day at his football club). We walked Molly around, saw 9 dogs and she only barked at one, mostly because the village idiot that owns it never uses a lead and it was wandering all over the place which is poor at any times, even worse in a churchyard. 

Anyway despite that we had a lovely afternoon and it means I can go back to work tomorrow and say we did something more exciting than study and housework. 

Molly sends very sleepy snores to Cash!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh and loving licks to Ty of course


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

We did one of the dimwit's favourite local walks today - along the Roman Road and over fields. He is on good form at the moment (long may it continue) and it was one of those lovely walks that it what having a dog is supposed to be like.

We also did a bit of sniffing this afternoon in the garden and he is now snuggled on the sofa with me, chewing his buffalo horn (that stinks but he loves it!).


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@speug - I hope that Angus has got over his poorly tummy by now.

and @StormyThai - I hope that Thai's swollen gland was nothing to worry about and that he is feeling much better now.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just sort of noticed this thread and read the begining to find out what it was all about.
So, here's my bit for today.

Son and wife popped round this evening with their little Chi. They don't always bring her as she is scared of Isla who gets overexcited about another dog in the house however small. The Chi (lady) is gradually getting used to Isla and now spends time perched on a chair rather then standing on DIL's shoulder. By the end of the evening she was wandering round the kitchen with Isla who had calmed down quite a bit and finally got the message that Lady doesn't want to play with her. Progress.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

My poor Georgina hasn't been for a walk for the past two days due to it being a scorching 34C for most of the weekend. She's spent her time lying on the kitchen tiles, blocking the doorway meaning every time I wanted to go out I had to step over her! I did however manage to take Gwylim, who copes better with the heat, for a short walk on Saturday evening and would have taken Georgina, had she not declined the offer. Today we were all woken up at 5 am by a loud clap of thunder and when I went to let them out found it was pouring with rain, and as per normal, Georgina took one look and went back to bed again. At least it's a cool 27C today and hopefully when the rain stops, Madam will allow me the honour of accompanying her on a long walk down (no doubt) muddy cart tracks!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> and [USER=1391372]@StormyThai - I hope that Thai's swollen gland was nothing to worry about and that he is feeling much better now.[/USER]


We think it was just a 24 hour bug thing because his gland is back to normal and he is his usual bouncy, happy self


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad to hear Thai is feeling better! 
And Magyarmum...I dont envy you with all that hot weather, sounds miserable.

Im waiting in for a delivery so dog walks will be very short today. Kinda glad TBH as Ive been doing alot of long ones lately and my joints are feeling very achey today. Not that the dogs will mind, I love the fact that they are so adaptable and wont mind having a duvet day!
Crate and rotate still going well with the boys (in fact often they are either in ahead of schedule or CBA getting out when I open the crate door!LOL). I can still see times when outside triggers set them off that they would go for each other if they could. Just glad they are happy to chill in the same room quite comfortably though.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> We think it was just a 24 hour bug thing because his gland is back to normal and he is his usual bouncy, happy self


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

So pleased @StormyThai  Hope you're feeling better too?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'm cross with Shelby today for standing on my eyeball while trying to look out of the window


RESULT!!!

Congratulations - you just won the Internet "Worst thing imaginable done by a malamute that doesn't involve testicles" competition.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SingingWhippet said:


> Caucasian Ovcharka x Shiba Inu anyone?
> 
> I have actually just seen an advert for a litter of this cross. The Ovcharka was the sire
> 
> ...


Hell's bells. Talk about irresponsible crosses!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh dear..... three of my boys are meant to be sitting their silver good citizen award next Tuesday and yesterday we had fox poo rolling from Kahn followed by Ronin doing an impression of a jack in the box during the 2 min stay (we tried a 1 min sit stay and he kept lying down, but ask him to do a down stay and he kept sitting up!!) The only saving grace was that both managed a good 'leave' from some tempting garlic sausage, but I have severe doubts about the test next week.

Oh.... and Beau wasn't there as he and Kahn wind each other up so much that I'm trying to avoid having them in the same place at the same time - I don't know how we'll cope with them both in the hall together for the test!!


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

I have got Murphy's best bud Lilly for the day....i now realise why i am a one dog kinda person


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

icklemunch said:


> View attachment 238555
> I have got Murphy's best bud Lilly for the day....i now realise why i am a one dog kinda person


aww how lovely, they are having a great time!

Well last night we met 2 labs on our walk, Muttly was so good and gentle (not getting in their faces basically) and then he had a little game with the young one. The other was 8 and was a bit hot, so she was happy to sit while I gave her a fuss 
So proud of him, his reactivity is really minimal now. Plus he does prefer big dogs to small ones, so that helped.

The bloke was saying "gently, gently" lol and I said don't worry he's tougher than he looks and he regurally plays with 2 goldens!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pleased with Bailey today, we came across a dog on our walk who we already know and we both ended up going the same way so the dogs ended up walking with each other. Last time we walked with another dog, Bailey wouldn`t leave the dog alone, got upset when the other dog got attention or treats etc. But today he was great! He walked next to the other dog and recalled as soon as I asked, greeted her properly and had a quick play with her and then left her to do her own thing whilst he did his. I gave treats to both dogs and he sat patiently waiting for his treat, not upset at all and I also gave both dogs equal attention and he wasn`t phased at all. Really pleased!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

We had training class last night, after a two week break (thanks to a vet visit and then trainer being away) and little dimwit was fab!
As there were only 2 dogs there he had to work quite hard but he was so good - we did lots of work on focus both inside and outside and then worked on his stay. The big challenge for him will be the stay while I go out of sight as he gets very upset if I walk off and leave him, but we are working up to it very slowly.
The trainer said he was awesome, which made me smile a lot and also reminded me how far he has come. He is by no means perfect but I remember driving home from training classes in the past feeling like a total failure as I couldn't even get him to sit, or get his nose off the ground during heelwork exercises. I am so lucky to have found such a great place to go, where he knows he is safe and is able to work calmly, and with a trainer who understands him and the way he learns and structures the classes so that every dog works at their own pace, and to their own capabilities


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Well done Muttly and Bailey and Dimwit! 

Sophie is still very dog reactive, mainly in a fear aggressive way, but last night over the park she appeared to meet the dog of her dreams!

Have no idea what it was (a big, hairy, grey and black mutt - looked to be in the adolescent stage), and his owners were too far away to ask, but for some reason, Sophie's whole demeanor changed. Instead of growling and running away with her ball, she play-bowed this dog and gave a friendly bark, and then it looked like she was showing off - leaping up and catching her ball and then turning to look at him again. If she had been human, I would have said she was flirting!

Then they ran around together (Sophie on her long lead as she has a habit of bolting for the gate when things don't go her way), mainly with Sophie doing the chasing  until the dog was called back to his owners. They put his lead on and off they went, so I have no idea whether he will appear at the park again, or whether he was just stopping off for a run on a journey somewhere else.
Hope we see them again, as Sophie was actually enjoying playing with another dog, and that's so nice to see 

But we really think she was flirting


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh bless her! lil Sophie has found a boyfriend  It's a lovely change isn't it, to see them happily playing instead of barking and lunging...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BALL ON A ROPE!!!!!


That is all


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> BALL ON A ROPE!!!!!
> 
> That is all


Yay!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

icklemunch said:


> View attachment 238555
> I have got Murphy's best bud Lilly for the day....i now realise why i am a one dog kinda person


LOL at this.I think for me it is a combination of i don't want that much excitement and i also want to give my one dog my undivided attention


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> LOL at this.I think for me it is a combination of i don't want that much excitement and i also want to give my one dog my undivided attention


Exactly this Murphy is 14 months, Lilly 11 months and they literally didn't stop. Just play fighting the whole time. I am literally shattered. Good job i am off for 6 weeks i need the rest. Both as good as gold though.
I did my miss my boy and his cuddles today though, i was definitely second best.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Returned from a morning of shopping which mostly consists of £30 worth of dog treats. Start putting the treats away and Cash goes for Ty! First time in literally months and months. He then continued growling as I pulled him away and then went for him again in the living room  He's now in 'lock down' in the hallway until he's chilled the hell out! No treats for him at this rate!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Returned from a morning of shopping which mostly consists of £30 worth of dog treats. Start putting the treats away and Cash goes for Ty! First time in literally months and months. He then continued growling as I pulled him away and then went for him again in the living room  He's now in 'lock down' in the hallway until he's chilled the hell out! No treats for him at this rate!


Ugg just when you think all is well it turns on a dime


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> Ugg just when you think all is well it turns on a dime


Yep....and these treats are such high value that they're obviously guard worthy


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

After Sophie playing so well with the big dog, she has returned to her usual 'I'm unsociable so sue me!' attitude today. And it's really bad...

A couple of women walk their three Lhasa Apsos at the park every evening at about the same time Sophie has her evening walk. Sophie usually ignores their dogs, apart from a quick ball-in-mouth warning 'woof' if they run too near to her and this usually works as everyone keeps their distance.
But for some reason today, the youngest dog decided to come in closer to play with Sophie as she was playing with her ball.
Sophie gave her warning muffled 'woof' and did a little run towards the dog, but the dog must have got the message wrong, because he kept on coming in....
Cue Sophie dropping her ball and charging at the dog at the speed of light!

Sophie was on her long lead so I couldn't reel her in quick enough and cut my hand trying to.
Dog gave a yelp, and rolled onto its back, but Sophie began snapping at him...and at that point I managed to grab her, thank goodness.

Many apologies from me and all checks carried out on the dog, but he was fine...just a bit shook up I think.
The woman said "that's okay. He needs to learn".
But I was mortified that my small dog had been ready to tear another small dog apart.
I had warned the woman on several occasions that Sophie was really not sociable with other dogs, but I guess she had misread the signs, as she hadn't called her dog back at all....

Blaming her for not listening to me doesn't make it right though.

I'm so ashamed of my little dog right now 
I love her to bits, and I know she is anxious, and I've tried so much over the last two and a half years (since we moved her to the UK) to help her get over this.
But I just can't trust her with other dogs.
Big ones she can set off into attack mode because she squeaks and quivers like prey.
And small dogs because...I don't know....maybe she's trying to get her own back for her fear of big dogs? (and I know that doesn't make sense for a dog's way of thinking...).

And as I type this, she's now sleeping on my daughter's lap as if she hadn't a care in the world....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear about your walk @silvi 
Sometimes dogs are just the way they are and the best we can do is manage them, I'm not saying we shouldn't try to help them, just that there is no point in beating ourselves up when we have bad days.

Keep your chin up


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your walk @silvi
> Sometimes dogs are just the way they are and the best we can do is manage them, I'm not saying we shouldn't try to help them, just that there is no point in beating ourselves up when we have bad days.
> 
> Keep your chin up


Thanks @StormyThai 
I normally tell myself just that, but I had slightly raised hopes for Sophie as she had begun to be just a tiny, tiny bit more sociable....
But yes, it's back to management ....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Not a great walk today with Alfie either. First he put the brakes on coz he was terrified of a small boy sat on the pavement stroking a cat (no idea if he is scared of cats, small boys or sitting...maybe all 3!?). Then I got stuck on a busy road with dogs being walked towards us on either side of the pavement. I had to pick Alf up or else he would of been within biting range...thank goodness for sturdy harnesses coz he turned into a tasmanian devil! 
So embaressing, having one of _those_ dogs.:Shy Alfie has 2 fear reactions though. The first is when he is feeling abit confident and everybody is safely on leads, which is the barking, spinning maniac. The other is when dogs are right in his space and he is overwhelmed which is to shut down and shrink in. I spend 50% of my time cursing him as a PITA and the other 50% feeling super sorry for him.
Dont get me wrong, I love him to bits but...... issues!:Wideyed:Wtf:Banghead:Shifty


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Not a great walk today with Alfie either. First he put the brakes on coz he was terrified of a small boy sat on the pavement stroking a cat (no idea if he is scared of cats, small boys or sitting...maybe all 3!?). Then I got stuck on a busy road with dogs being walked towards us on either side of the pavement. I had to pick Alf up or else he would of been within biting range...thank goodness for sturdy harnesses coz he turned into a tasmanian devil!
> So embaressing, having one of _those_ dogs.:Shy Alfie has 2 fear reactions though. The first is when he is feeling abit confident and everybody is safely on leads, which is the barking, spinning maniac. The other is when dogs are right in his space and he is overwhelmed which is to shut down and shrink in. I spend 50% of my time cursing him as a PITA and the other 50% feeling super sorry for him.
> Dont get me wrong, I love him to bits but...... issues!:Wideyed:Wtf:Banghead:Shifty


I often wonder if your Alfie and my Sophie are related in some way....
But I know that's not possible; just coincidence


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Very annoyed at myself today. I buggered up and gave Zem the perfect opportunity to blow off his recall to go looking for bunnies. Unsurprisingly he took it. With great gusto 

He's obsessed with the corner of the field where he and Fitz nearly caught a rabbit a few weeks ago. As soon as we're in there he wants to go and check whether there's anything to chase. I've been keeping him on lead until we get to that corner so there's nothing to run off and check which has been working really well but today I had a complete brain fart and let him off too soon :Sorry :Banghead

To be fair to him the rest of the time he was very good indeed, recalled instantly every time. He's just got a blind spot in that one corner because he _knows_ there might be rabbits there.

Not a major disaster really, just rather annoyed with myself that I pretty much set him up to fail.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> Thanks @StormyThai
> I normally tell myself just that, but I had slightly raised hopes for Sophie as she had begun to be just a tiny, tiny bit more sociable....
> But yes, it's back to management ....


Oh I hear you.
Thai was making great progress and even had a male rottie as a friend, but unfortunately after Zac died Thai lost all of his confidence 

Don't give up hope tho, she may have just run out of spoons today.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sounds like a few of us had a stressful day yesterday! @silvi sorry to hear about Sophie. I hope she manages to regain her composure the next few days and you get back to some sense of normal walks. Always a shock when your dog shows behaviour you don't expect though.

Have only taken Cash for a quick walk down the road and back because of the constant rain. None of the big wimps want to go out in the garden, but the mean mummy I am I made them 

Training tomorrow and then we're off to my mum's caravan for the week


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

First thing this morning was great for walking and Alfie really enjoyed it. Took him again at lunch time but as it was raining we got soaked. Now curled up on sofa in warmth watching tv


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear you guys having reactive issues, I thought Muttly was getting on great as he's made a Springer Spaniel friend and had a nice greeting and play with 2 labs. 
Well last night there's a staffy playing ball off lead with his owner and they were walking behind us, Muttly was very interested and kept stopping and standing looking with tail up, ears up, then he lay down and kept looking, so I thought ok ill wait and see if they want to say hello.
The staffy came over and they had a sniff, Muttly sniffed then did his ra,ra,ra,ra fast bark in his face and I was wtf? The staffy growled back and walked off as I pulled Muttly away.
I really don't know what it is but he just decides he doesn't like some dogs?? why??


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice relaxing day for my lot, snoozing away and watching the rain from the safety of the back door.
Alfie and Heidi are amusing theirselves the usual way with a game of zoomies/hide and seek/bitey face! (it involves being chased at top speed into one of the covered dog beds then popping out repeatedly to bite the other ones ears, followed by a quick dash into another covered dog bed aaaand repeat!).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Nice relaxing day for my lot, snoozing away and watching the rain from the safety of the back door.
> Alfie and Heidi are amusing theirselves the usual way with a game of zoomies/hide and seek/bitey face! (it involves being chased at top speed into one of the covered dog beds then popping out repeatedly to bite the other ones ears, followed by a quick dash into another covered dog bed aaaand repeat!).


That really made me smile  They sound very entertaining!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Sounds like a few of us had a stressful day yesterday!


Mine was only stressful AFTER the event. I got back from work yesterday to OH telling me all four dogs had got out that morning. it wasn't HIS fault as he only went into the kitchen leaving the front (driveway) door ajar, then looked out the window to see four fluffy tails and bums bombing down towards the road!

Apparently Kahn got to the van, realised we weren't there and trotted back, Beau and Ronin were playing chase around the bottom of the drive and the traffic all screeched to a halt on the road then OH heard woofing as Tyton came trotting back up the drive being 'herded' by a kind passer-by.

Thankfully no injuries, but definitely luck rather than judgement. and OH can't see why I was cross that he left the door open to allow them to go out. No point telling me they are SUPPOSED to know not to go out alone. Try stopping them by either closing the door, or supervising them properly!! :Banghead


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Mine was only stressful AFTER the event. I got back from work yesterday to OH telling me all four dogs had got out that morning. it wasn't HIS fault as he only went into the kitchen leaving the front (driveway) door ajar, then looked out the window to see four fluffy tails and bums bombing down towards the road!
> 
> Apparently Kahn got to the van, realised we weren't there and trotted back, Beau and Ronin were playing chase around the bottom of the drive and the traffic all screeched to a halt on the road then OH heard woofing as Tyton came trotting back up the drive being 'herded' by a kind passer-by.
> 
> Thankfully no injuries, but definitely luck rather than judgement. and OH can't see why I was cross that he left the door open to allow them to go out. No point telling me they are SUPPOSED to know not to go out alone. Try stopping them by either closing the door, or supervising them properly!! :Banghead


Phew!
I bet you are relieved and trying not to think of what could have happened!
And I also bet that your OH knows he was in the wrong really....just won't admit it yet.
But he will have learned not to leave the door open again...hopefully!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Sorry to hear you guys having reactive issues, I thought Muttly was getting on great as he's made a Springer Spaniel friend and had a nice greeting and play with 2 labs.
> Well last night there's a staffy playing ball off lead with his owner and they were walking behind us, Muttly was very interested and kept stopping and standing looking with tail up, ears up, then he lay down and kept looking, so I thought ok ill wait and see if they want to say hello.
> The staffy came over and they had a sniff, Muttly sniffed then did his ra,ra,ra,ra fast bark in his face and I was wtf? The staffy growled back and walked off as I pulled Muttly away.
> I really don't know what it is but he just decides he doesn't like some dogs?? why??


That's the question several of us here seem to be trying to answer 
Doggy brains and doggy reactions.... I'm sure that some of them are a mystery even to the most adept dog psychologists.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Sorry to hear you guys having reactive issues, I thought Muttly was getting on great as he's made a Springer Spaniel friend and had a nice greeting and play with 2 labs.
> Well last night there's a staffy playing ball off lead with his owner and they were walking behind us, Muttly was very interested and kept stopping and standing looking with tail up, ears up, then he lay down and kept looking, so I thought ok ill wait and see if they want to say hello.
> The staffy came over and they had a sniff, Muttly sniffed then did his ra,ra,ra,ra fast bark in his face and I was wtf? The staffy growled back and walked off as I pulled Muttly away.
> I really don't know what it is but he just decides he doesn't like some dogs?? why??


Not all dogs like all dogs they see, bit like us really! There are 2 Labs who live over the road from me, we never bump into them when offlead and they never even glance at Bailey but he really doesnt like them- he is never reactive to dogs walking past and yet he goes nuts at these dogs. Buggered if I know why! 
Tbh the worst mistake I think I`ve made with Bailey is allowing greetings with strange dogs who walk over. This means he now either has a go when they come close because he knows he will have to deal with them or he obsesses over them- although he is small he is difficult to control around other dogs!
Now I don`t bother. I allow him to interact with dogs we both know and are comfortable with and if a polite dog (body language wise) walks over and Bailey is behaving (no barking, concentrating on me) if he wants, I allow a quick sniff (no more than 5-10 seconds) and then I move along, praising him. 
Either way, you`re both doing fine and you`re a great owner for Muttly!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I was up all night with Thai due to an explosive bottom 
I think we are over the worst of it now because although he is still soft, it isn't liquid any more 

In other news, due to the rain we had an awesome walk this afternoon


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie just escaped into the garden while I was trying to throw a large spider out of the house.

Alfie really likes the rain.....  ..... My carpet doesn't like the mud......  ...... My VAX loves my carpet .... all clean before my wife and daughter return home tomorrow


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I was up all night with Thai due to an explosive bottom
> I think we are over the worst of it now because although he is still soft, it isn't liquid any more
> 
> In other news, due to the rain we had an awesome walk this afternoon


Poor Thai 
Hope his bottom isn't exploding anymore and that he's still eating and drinking okay.
Does he scavenge? I don't remember you saying he does.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> Poor Thai
> Hope his bottom isn't exploding anymore and that he's still eating and drinking okay.
> Does he scavenge? I don't remember you saying he does.


It's not exploding anymore thankfully, still a bit loose but it is formed (sorry TMI lol)

He doesn't really scavenge no, although he does have a taste for certain cat poo (the fresher, the better ).

I think this is just the end of that bug he picked up, he is eating and drinking fine and still wants to play. So just giving him bland food for a day or two until it calms down.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Mine was only stressful AFTER the event. I got back from work yesterday to OH telling me all four dogs had got out that morning. it wasn't HIS fault as he only went into the kitchen leaving the front (driveway) door ajar, then looked out the window to see four fluffy tails and bums bombing down towards the road!
> 
> Apparently Kahn got to the van, realised we weren't there and trotted back, Beau and Ronin were playing chase around the bottom of the drive and the traffic all screeched to a halt on the road then OH heard woofing as Tyton came trotting back up the drive being 'herded' by a kind passer-by.
> 
> Thankfully no injuries, but definitely luck rather than judgement. and OH can't see why I was cross that he left the door open to allow them to go out. No point telling me they are SUPPOSED to know not to go out alone. Try stopping them by either closing the door, or supervising them properly!! :Banghead


Oh goodness  How scary! Thank god your boys all stayed close and didn't make a true break for it. Hopefully your OH has learnt his lesson now


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

So so proud of my boy today! Murphy is/can be lead reactive so very reluctant to take him new places. Decided to be brave and i am so impressed. We passed lots of dogs, horses and not a sound. Even two beagles barking at him! He took his friend Lilly too. Good boy Murphy


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

icklemunch said:


> So so proud of my boy today! Murphy is/can be lead reactive so very reluctant to take him new places. Decided to be brave and i am so impressed. We passed lots of dogs, horses and not a sound. Even two beagles barking at him! He took his friend Lilly too. Good boy Murphy
> View attachment 238792


That's fantastic!
Good boy Murphy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Solid and torrential rain here today.
So the dogs came with me in the car to drop my daughter off at work, now waiting for [email protected] to open so they can have a mooch before returning home for a day on the sofa.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

At long last we had a terrific thunderstorm in the middle of the night and it's now 22C which makes a pleasant change from weeks of 30C plus! The little black devil blotted his copy book again by waking his mum just before 5 this morning. Absolutely impossible to sleep when you have a Schnauzer yodeling at the top of his voice next to your ear and washing your face with his wet beard. Neither Miss Pei Face nor I were amused but being the good mum and big sister we both got up at what seems an ungodly hour for a Sunday. Needless to say the young master and mistress only stayed out long enough to have a pee before coming in and falling asleep on the sofa leaving me the only one wide awake Dogs .... who'd have 'em!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Out and about scaring the locals


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

7 days!!!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Took Barney to the field behind our house and let him off lead which would only be about the fifth time and he was a star. A father and his two children walked right past us and he was to busy sniffing to care, then when he saw some other people he would stop until I say 'lets go' then go about his business again lol. 

Then did some chasing which is his favourite game, you say 'ready steady' and oh the 'go' and on the go that's him away running in circles like a mad thing.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie is feeling a little bit sorry for herself today.
Over the park yesterday evening, she jumped up to catch her ball and landed and gave a yelp. After a hoppy walk, she carried on, but then started hopping again. Front leg, so not the usual (possible slipped patella) limp, which happens from time to time. And, when I looked, there was a lot of blood!
Took her home and we bathed her foot (much screeching involved) and it looked like a torn claw. She could put her foot to the ground and stand on it, but didn't want to. We couldn't see any further cuts, so we left her be and gave her some supper. But she was screeching every time anything touched her foot.

So this morning, off to the vet.....

Sophie went into full hyperventilation mode on entry to the surgery, and had to be sedated so that the vet could get anywhere near her foot to see it properly.
She had almost ripped her claw out of its bed and it was hanging on and causing more pain because of this. The vet removed the claw altogether (and clipped her nails while she was there) and then bandaged her foot up well with a nice bright red bandage .

She has also had an antibiotic jab and a pain killer jab, plus antibiotic tablets to start tomorrow. At this point in time, we are not going for any other pain killers, as Sophie has a bit of a dodgy tummy and the recommended painkiller for this is metacam, which neither we nor the vet fancied giving to her. Hopefully further pain meds won't be required.

And that's it really.
One small, traumatised dog with a red-bandaged foot, still a little dopey after the sedation.
She's not at her happiest right now..... but still looking for food, so I guess that's a good sign


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

@silvi Poor Sophie! Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh poor Sophie!! Get well soon 

Muttly suprised me the other day, we went for a walk and the fields were wet. Came home, took off Muttly's collar, harness and lead and sorted myself out.

He's then standing looking at me....
"What's up boy?"
He goes over to the radiator where his towel is hanging and touches it with his nose, then comes back and sits in front of me.
"Are you wet boy?"
He then starts jumping about lol, I get the towel and dry his poor lil wet paws 

Everyday through winter we would come back and wipe paws etc..of course we haven't needed to do it for a while, but he remembered bless him 
I thought it was very cute, my clever lil boy


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about Sophie. It seems to be a day for it...

Thai sliced just under his hock last night on god knows what


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww poor Thai!!! Get well soon too!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Sophie. It seems to be a day for it...
> 
> Thai sliced just under his hock last night on god knows what


Oh No! Poor Thai! 
He doesn't look particularly happy with his blue bandage either.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> Oh No! Poor Thai!
> He doesn't look particularly happy with his blue bandage either.


I was holding a treat to get him to focus on me for the pic 
I still can't believe he isn't lame on it


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I was holding a treat to get him to focus on me for the pic
> I still can't believe he isn't lame on it


He must be very stoic 
Whereas Sophie is hopping around holding her 'pretty paw' out in front of her as if to say "look at me, you should feel pity!"
(although I do, actually. She was pretty shook up about the vets visit)


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

@StormyThai Poor Thai! Love his face in the picture, hope he heals quickly x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@silvi and @StormyThai - poor pupsters I hope they both heal quickly

After stating the day feeling very tired and frustrated due to lack of sleep, thanks to PF members and Ludo being an absolute star today I'm feeling much happier this afternoon.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> He must be very stoic
> Whereas Sophie is hopping around holding her 'pretty paw' out in front of her as if to say "look at me, you should feel pity!"
> (although I do, actually. She was pretty shook up about the vets visit)


He is extremely stoic in the face of pain, he managed to slice his carpal bad on glass once and the only way you knew something was up was the fact he had blood pouring from his leg 

However, get a thorn slightly stuck in his pad and you would think that the whole world was about to cave in hahaha


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

silvi said:


> He must be very stoic
> Whereas Sophie is hopping around holding her 'pretty paw' out in front of her as if to say "look at me, you should feel pity!"
> (although I do, actually. She was pretty shook up about the vets visit)


Bless her ... Georgina, Gwylim and I hope she feels better soon!

I'm cross! It's been pouring with rain for the past hour and the dogs were having a nice doze on the sofa, when I heard a bumping noise outside. When I went to investigate found Bacco my neighbours GSD trying to knock over the dustbin, which he couldn't because it's firmly tied to the wire fencing. He's a ******* pest that dog! Then I had to go and repair a large hole in the fence where he'd forced his way through the sheep wire. I'm now soaking wet and worried that if I don't keep my eye on my two when I let them out that the little black devil will go walkabouts! Grrrrh!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Bless her ... Georgina, Gwylim and I hope she feels better soon!
> 
> I'm cross! It's been pouring with rain for the past hour and the dogs were having a nice doze on the sofa, when I heard a bumping noise outside. When I went to investigate found Bacco my neighbours GSD trying to knock over the dustbin, which he couldn't because it's firmly tied to the wire fencing. He's a ******* pest that dog! Then I had to go and repair a large hole in the fence where he'd forced his way through the sheep wire. I'm now soaking wet and worried that if I don't keep my eye on my two when I let them out that the little black devil will go walkabouts! Grrrrh!


Thank you 
Sounds like you are not having a fun-filled day either.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Had a nice morning walk and he FINALLY recalled away from another strange dog that he spotted before me! Super pleased, long may it last!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dropped Izzy off at the vets for her spay, gonna be a nerve-wracking day now until I have her back home .


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Good stuff K9!! Well done Bailey 
I hope all the poorly dogs are well today.

I went on a quiet walk last night, it pissed down with rain and was quite windy for a time, so that sent most people home 
So I started doing some scent work with Muttly on the walk, (I actually did it while we were waiting up one end of field to distract him from a lil Pomeranian). No idea what I'm doing mind, but I got him to sit and sniff a treat (which btw somehow he knows what 'smell it' means ) then I went and hid it in the grass (so he could see) and then asked him to 'find it' and he did . We did this a few times and he seemed to enjoy it 

He was zonked when we got home too, even though he spends most of his walks sniffing, I guess sniffing out a specific scent must be more tiring.
I do really think that Muttly has good potential and I know he's a clever lil boy, I need to learn to do more with him to develop him. I have a book that I've just started reading recommended on here https://www.waterstones.com/book/br...781842862773?gclid=CMDM-dzB_cYCFdHItAodq1gKQg so looking forward to having more fun!

Sorry for the waffling on.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Dropped Izzy off at the vets for her spay, gonna be a nerve-wracking day now until I have her back home .


Aww I`m sure she will be fine, bless her! She will be home in no time at all 



Muttly said:


> Good stuff K9!! Well done Bailey
> I hope all the poorly dogs are well today.
> 
> I went on a quiet walk last night, it pissed down with rain and was quite windy for a time, so that sent most people home
> ...


Thats really good, I bet he will love having more fun with it!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I woke up to a house that smelt of offal this morning and lots of dehydrated organs to sort out before work :Meh but little dog is very happy with my efforts. We also had a very nice training walk yesterday where we practised stuff from our sociability class and some general obedience stuff and he was great. We are working on an emergency stop which he is actually very good at but as I have been doing lots of this it means his down stay has gotten a bit shaky (stays are his hardest thing as he doesn't like me moving away from him).
I have also been working on doing some quick and dirty counter-conditioning to stop him getting so stressed about the dog a couple of doors down who spends quite a lot of time in their garden barking (and whose owners refuse to even attempt to do anything about it). So I just always have kibble in my pocket and every time I (or the dimwit) hears a noise I chuck food on the floor. It is working pretty well but I need to remember to check my pockets when sorting laundry as I am washing rather a lot of kibble at the moment


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie seems to be a bit better today.
She has to go out for pees and poos (we live in a flat and in any case, she will only poo on grass!), so has been going out as normal, despite the bandaged foot. But she seems to have walking with one leg held high in the air off to perfection. In fact, she seems to get along even quicker than before (have to admit, it's funny to watch....).

She is back at the vets tomorrow for a change of dressing, so hoping she can keep it all in place until then (although, if I didn't know different, I would say she quite likes her bandage....). But at the moment she is asleep on my daughter's lap with her red-bandaged foot in the air like a trophy....


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Izzy's finally back home, it's been such a long day but she's now curled up with her monkey toy, she's still quite drowsy and doesn't seem to know what to do with herself . Jasper's acting like the crate she's in is going to attack him at any moment but thankfully Izzy likes her little den.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy's finally back home, it's been such a long day but she's now curled up with her monkey toy, she's still quite drowsy and doesn't seem to know what to do with herself . Jasper's acting like the crate she's in is going to attack him at any moment but thankfully Izzy likes her little den.


Aww, glad she's home and ok


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy's finally back home, it's been such a long day but she's now curled up with her monkey toy, she's still quite drowsy and doesn't seem to know what to do with herself . Jasper's acting like the crate she's in is going to attack him at any moment but thankfully Izzy likes her little den.


Awww, hope she's feeling better soon after her op.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We had a fox poo rolling incident


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> We had a fox poo rolling incident


Oh dear........


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> We had a fox poo rolling incident


Awwww now thai gets a bath lol.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

He looked so chuffed when he did it, you should have seen his face drop when I walked him straight to the bathroom when we got home 

The cheeky bugger was on lead when he did it too, he just dropped and smeared before I knew what was happening


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> He looked so chuffed when he did it, you should have seen his face drop when I walked him straight to the bathroom when we got home
> 
> The cheeky bugger was on lead when he did it too, he just dropped and smeared before I knew what was happening


Sophie has caught me out like that a couple of times. :Yuck

How is Thai's paw by the way?
I didn't see the bandage in the bath


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> Sophie has caught me out like that a couple of times. :Yuck
> 
> How is Thai's paw by the way?
> I didn't see the bandage in the bath


The wound (it is just below his hock joint) is granulating well with no infection setting in so far, so it's looking good  He was due a bandage change so I took it off before his bath. Because of where it is I was able to keep it dry before flushing it with saline and re bandaging again 

And in other news I think I have found Thai's all time favourite reward (besides toys that is), tonight with the aid of Arden Grange liver paste we were able to deal with two off leash dogs in quick succession AND a group of drunk shouty people (he hates drunk people with a passion) with little to no fuss at all  And considering he has had very little in the way of walks (quick toilet breaks and that's it) so is full of energy I am even more proud of the fat head :Woot

Homemade liver paste just won't do as I have tried that before (as with liver cake) so I am now on the hunt for bulk cheap buys of liver paste haha


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

liver paste...:Vomit yuk


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> The wound (it is just below his hock joint) is granulating well with no infection setting in so far, so it's looking good  He was due a bandage change so I took it off before his bath. Because of where it is I was able to keep it dry before flushing it with saline and re bandaging again
> 
> And in other news I think I have found Thai's all time favourite reward (besides toys that is), tonight with the aid of Arden Grange liver paste we were able to deal with two off leash dogs in quick succession AND a group of drunk shouty people (he hates drunk people with a passion) with little to no fuss at all  And considering he has had very little in the way of walks (quick toilet breaks and that's it) so is full of energy I am even more proud of the fat head :Woot
> 
> Homemade liver paste just won't do as I have tried that before (as with liver cake) so I am now on the hunt for bulk cheap buys of liver paste haha


Good news on the wound and on Thai's ability to deal with dogs and drunks .
Sophie likes Arden Grange liver paste too. I get hers from Amazon, but it's probably cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> Good news on the wound and on Thai's ability to deal with dogs and drunks .
> Sophie likes Arden Grange liver paste too. I get hers from Amazon, but it's probably cheaper elsewhere.


Well we used nearly a whole tube in one walk, so we are going to need a good supply I think haha
Down side of owning a large dog I spose lol


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Cuillin would do anything for liver paste, we usually buy it from a stall at agility competitions or from amazon.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> The wound (it is just below his hock joint) is granulating well with no infection setting in so far, so it's looking good  He was due a bandage change so I took it off before his bath. Because of where it is I was able to keep it dry before flushing it with saline and re bandaging again
> 
> And in other news I think I have found Thai's all time favourite reward (besides toys that is), tonight with the aid of Arden Grange liver paste we were able to deal with two off leash dogs in quick succession AND a group of drunk shouty people (he hates drunk people with a passion) with little to no fuss at all  And considering he has had very little in the way of walks (quick toilet breaks and that's it) so is full of energy I am even more proud of the fat head :Woot
> 
> Homemade liver paste just won't do as I have tried that before (as with liver cake) so I am now on the hunt for bulk cheap buys of liver paste haha


:HilariousI'm sorry to laugh, but Muttly too has mastered the drop and roll while on a lead, so I know how you feel. Buggers ain't they?
Well done on the distraction!!, I may have to try this liver paste, he certainly loved the disgusting liver I cooked him :Yuck but the smell makes me actually heave, so haven't done it again :Sorry sorry Muttly.
I'm with Thai on the drunk people though!

What breed is Thai btw? He's a lovely dog.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@StormyThai - Dimwit is a master at the drop and roll as well, and as he is so close to the ground he doesn't have far to drop!
He also loves the Arden Grange liver paste, I use it when he has hydrotherapy to keep him moving straight and it is very useful for getting tablets into him! We had another very good training session last night - I really don't know what has happened to my little hooligan but long may it continue  Plus, we got to eat biscuits as part of the training...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Muttly said:


> :HilariousI'm sorry to laugh, but Muttly too has mastered the drop and roll while on a lead, so I know how you feel. Buggers ain't they?
> Well done on the distraction!!, I may have to try this liver paste, he certainly loved the disgusting liver I cooked him :Yuck but the smell makes me actually heave, so haven't done it again :Sorry sorry Muttly.
> I'm with Thai on the drunk people though!
> 
> What breed is Thai btw? He's a lovely dog.


He is American bulldog X border collie and thank you, I think so too


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> He is American bulldog X border collie and thank you, I think so too


Oh wow, he's very unique! (well I've never heard or seen one anyway).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Feel a bit silly atm. I can't get Muttly to sit and wait when I walk away 

When he is in front of me on a walk (fields etc) then if I say 'wait' he stops, sits and waits till I get to him and give him a treat and say 'go on then' (I taught this for entrances to other fields, so I can see what's round the corner before I let him bound on through).

But I have tried getting him to sit and wait facing me, then walking backwards while saying 'wait'....'wait' (wait works better than stay), I can only do 2 steps before his bum wiggling propells him towards to me 
What am I doing wrong?? This is so basic


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

It may be that you have taught him that "wait" means stay here until you get to him and then keep walking? I know my dog find stays very difficult as he doesn't like me walking away from him.
This is something we are working on, and you may have to break it down into much smaller steps. Start by asking him to sit, taking one step back and then immediately returning and praising/giving him a treat. Gradually build up the distance or duration, and it may help initially to do this at home/somewhere with few distractions or where. With my dog, I am working on an out of sight stay so last night I was just putting him in a sit and then turning my back on him for a second, turning round and rewarding him. I managed to build up to 30 seconds and me moving sideways away from him, but he finds this very difficult so I am going very slowly.
I also don't use stay or wait, mainly because one training class I went to told us to use the cues without having taught the dog what they meant, so we both got confused and frustrated. I also think, for some dogs, stay or wait predict what is going to happen next. So, if you use wait and then recall your dog they will anticipate the recall and are more likely to break the stay.
I work on just asking my dog to sit which means sit until I release him or give him another cue (which could be a recall, a sendaway, change position). I find with him that if he can't anticipate what is likely to happen next it makes the behaviour much stronger.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> It may be that you have taught him that "wait" means stay here until you get to him and then keep walking? I know my dog find stays very difficult as he doesn't like me walking away from him.
> This is something we are working on, and you may have to break it down into much smaller steps. Start by asking him to sit, taking one step back and then immediately returning and praising/giving him a treat. Gradually build up the distance or duration, and it may help initially to do this at home/somewhere with few distractions or where. With my dog, I am working on an out of sight stay so last night I was just putting him in a sit and then turning my back on him for a second, turning round and rewarding him. I managed to build up to 30 seconds and me moving sideways away from him, but he finds this very difficult so I am going very slowly.
> I also don't use stay or wait, mainly because one training class I went to told us to use the cues without having taught the dog what they meant, so we both got confused and frustrated. I also think, for some dogs, stay or wait predict what is going to happen next. So, if you use wait and then recall your dog they will anticipate the recall and are more likely to break the stay.
> I work on just asking my dog to sit which means sit until I release him or give him another cue (which could be a recall, a sendaway, change position). I find with him that if he can't anticipate what is likely to happen next it makes the behaviour much stronger.


Ah right, I started using 'stay' and he didn't at all. So I thought, ok he knows 'wait' means stay there, but I didn't think of what you said,_ "It may be that you have taught him that "wait" means stay here until you get to him and then keep walking?" _that makes total sense.
I will try the very slow build up.
The times I use sit, is when he will be waiting for me to make the next move, great!
Thank you Dimwit!!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Oh wow, he's very unique! (well I've never heard or seen one anyway).


I've only ever seen/heard of one other (besides Thai's littermates where ever they are) thankfully.
I love Thai to pieces but this is not a cross I would like to see more of...neither breed is suited to the other in conformation or temp IMHO

Check out this vid to see if it helps your sit/stay


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

@StormyThai Just watched the vid, very good thank you. I have something to work with here


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

This morning barney felt the need to sit on my lap so he could lick my face for ten minutes especially the lips so cue me trying to keep my mouth firmly shut while I feel his tongue trying to get in. 

Then had to get poo of his bum *sigh*


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronin managed to silence the pub today. We'd gone down there for lunch with a couple of friends and took Tyton and Ronin. They were both very well behaved, lying peacfully snoozing beside the tables. The waitress came to clear, stood inches from Ronin's nose and leaned over for the plates. All was well til she dropped a knife on his head! He woke with a startle, straight into bark/growl/hacklesup mode, while the whole place went silent and the poor waitress froze as Ronin had his feet wrapped round her ankles. His brother leapt to his defence, as in staggered into a sit and gave one bleary 'woof' before subsiding again. The waitress rushed away, but returned a moment later with 2 huge bonios as a peace offering lol. Ronin certainly has a quick change from relaxed repose to full on alert, must be his guardian instincts kicking in*

Theboys still both got a nice fuss from the neighbouring family as we left, and 2 wee old ladies were much taken with Tyton being too nervous to squeeze past them to get out the door 

*Ronin is currently upside down on his back, his feet up on the sofa yodelling and barking alerts without making any effort to investigate his perceived threats, or even stand upright!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It's been raining heavily here for most of the day and my two are not amused! Between sleeping and going to the front door to inspect the weather, Miss Pei Face has spent her day complaining because she hates the rain. She's such a whinger once she gets going and I'm thinking of changing her name to Mona Lot! We did get a break in the rain just after two this afternoon when a friend arrived and offered to take them both for a walk but Madam declined the offer ... she might get her paws wet and what would she do if it started to rain again whilst she was out ... a fate to terrible to contemplate! So she stayed at home and moaned all the time my friend and Gwylim were out! I give up!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So we have just met our first random "trainer" lol
We were sitting outside one of our local shops watching the kids running around and screaming and just watching the world go by using any opportunity to CC at a safe distance.
This man wanders over and says "He's not a biter is he?"
So I explain that he is aloof with strangers and handed him a couple of treats to give to Thai.
He then kneels down in front of him looking him straight in the eye and says "Sit" 3 or 4 times...I felt sorry for him so gave Thai my hand signal for sit which he did straight away lol
The bloke then leaned in to stroke the top of Thai's head which Thai was obviously uncomfortable with (to me) but didn't react, just looked at me for help so I got him to come sit by my side again..
This bloke then proudly announces that he is a trainer and he has trained thousands of 'em (not sure what 'em means lol)..
All I could do was smile and say "Are you?"
Considering he struggled to get my dog to do the one command that is proofed beyond belief and normally anyone can get him to do, I think I will pass on his training "skills" hahaha
I was very proud of Thai, because that would have resulted in him jumping up to bark in his face...so a HUGE improvement and I have more confidence with his tolerance of slightly less clued up people :Joyful


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Before today's visit to the vet:









After:








and she's still holding her foot in the air, but she's forgotten which one, lol!

It's actually healing well and Sophie walks on it when she forgets


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Ronin managed to silence the pub today. We'd gone down there for lunch with a couple of friends and took Tyton and Ronin. They were both very well behaved, lying peacfully snoozing beside the tables. The waitress came to clear, stood inches from Ronin's nose and leaned over for the plates. All was well til she dropped a knife on his head! He woke with a startle, straight into bark/growl/hacklesup mode, while the whole place went silent and the poor waitress froze as Ronin had his feet wrapped round her ankles. His brother leapt to his defence, as in staggered into a sit and gave one bleary 'woof' before subsiding again. The waitress rushed away, but returned a moment later with 2 huge bonios as a peace offering lol. Ronin certainly has a quick change from relaxed repose to full on alert, must be his guardian instincts kicking in*
> 
> Theboys still both got a nice fuss from the neighbouring family as we left, and 2 wee old ladies were much taken with Tyton being too nervous to squeeze past them to get out the door
> 
> *Ronin is currently upside down on his back, his feet up on the sofa yodelling and barking alerts without making any effort to investigate his perceived threats, or even stand upright!


I think I would have reacted too if a knife fell on my head! Poor Ronin!
Glad he is chilled out now...in a yodelling way, lol!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Well Alfie was in a funny mood last night, not grumpy but he made us both chuckle. After his walk we settled down in the lounge for the evening and he lay next to me on the sofa but then started looking at me sideways and giving me little gruff sounds until I tickled him.

the I became a bad daddy by falling asleep so he went over to my wife and gave her the little gruff sounds until she scooted over and he was able to lay next to her to get tickled. This went on until we went to bed, him going from one to the other for a scratch.

Then when we were all settled in bed about three in the morning I needed to get up to the loo and scared the living daylights out of him and he went off on a barking fit so much I had to take him down into the front bedroom away from my wife and daughter (who by the way slept through the whole ruckus) and once he was put on the bed and I turned round to turn the light off he was already snoring his head off.

Strange little guy is our Alfie


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

silvi said:


> Before today's visit to the vet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Hilarious I was gonna say, she looks like she is holding the wrong one!! Bless her, glad she's healing


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@silvi I`m glad she is healing well! Lol, bless her, holding up the wrong paw 

Had a neighbour ask me today if I ever stop walking my dog.. I`ll take it as a compliment


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Raining again when we got up this morning but finally cleared up at around eleven, so decided to take the doglets for a walk, but on the way back noticed the little black devil kept wanting to sit and was walking in a peculiar fashion. Then saw the problem ....he'd got a large dollop of dried poo on his backside! When we arrived home filled a bowl with warm water and a squirt of shampoo and with the help of a sponge tried to remove the offending poo. He was definitely not appreciative of my ministrations and scuttled under the dining room table .. not even treats wouldn't tempt him out. So mum ended up with wet sponge in hand crawling under the table after him .... what a kerfuffle! Twenty minutes later we both emerged from under the table, me satisfied that I'd got all the poo off and my little man feeling a lot happier now he had a clean backside!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I am trying Thai without his bandage for the first time 
When I was changing his bandage I noticed that the wound was still healing really well, but being bandaged means the wound will struggle to dry out so bit the bullet...Sprayed the wound with copious purple spray for protection and left the bandage off 

If he leaves it alone then the bandage can stay off, so here's hoping lol


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Me and Murphy had a trip to the seaside this morning. Lovely and quiet and he had a fab time. Played with two fellow labs and found aload of sandcastle's somebody had obviously spent along time making to trash!So i braved it...really wanted to buy him an ice cream but this meant venturing up onto the busy seafront. He was fab  Had a little bark at two dogs but we saw about 10 and was fine with the rest. Looks like we are getting there with his lead reactivity. He makes me melt with pride


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Raining again when we got up this morning but finally cleared up at around eleven, so decided to take the doglets for a walk, but on the way back noticed the little black devil kept wanting to sit and was walking in a peculiar fashion. Then saw the problem ....he'd got a large dollop of dried poo on his backside! When we arrived home filled a bowl with warm water and a squirt of shampoo and with the help of a sponge tried to remove the offending poo. He was definitely not appreciative of my ministrations and scuttled under the dining room table .. not even treats wouldn't tempt him out. So mum ended up with wet sponge in hand crawling under the table after him .... what a kerfuffle! Twenty minutes later we both emerged from under the table, me satisfied that I'd got all the poo off and my little man feeling a lot happier now he had a clean backside!


Lol! 
One of our rescue dogs, Scruffy, had a bit of a problem with his rear end and often had to have his bum wiped to clean it. He used to get in from his walk and wait for me to pick him up and stand him in the sink with his paws on my shoulders while I washed off his bum. It was a ritual we both got used to....:Meh
Luckily he was only little


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

We had customers out for a carriage drive this afternoon. Candy was sat next to a Brazilian lady looking very pleased with herself and making sure she sat exactly in the middle of her half of the seat. We picked up a hitchhiker (as one does) and Candy refused to move for her to sit down. She just carried on sitting there like lady muck. Eventually she was pushed over a bit and the hitch hiker had to scrunch up in the corner. Luckily everyone was charmed by her and thought it very sweet.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just out for our midday walk and walking down the street, a little Staffie darts across the road and stands there in the middle of the road- this is a main road and luckily the cars stopped. I shouted him and he came running to me, sniffed Bailey and I tried to get him on the lead but he bolted into the woods. I did follow him but I couldn`t refind him  He had a harness and collar on so obviously he is someones pet, just hope he finds his way home alright


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Poor dad got an early wake up up call by Barney at 6.30am this morning. Cue barney playing for two and a half then falling asleep on his perch aka top of the sofa.

While poor dad is left exhausted lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just went to tell one of mine off for yapping repeatedly in the garden when I realiesed that they were all inside asleep and it was the neighbours dog barking!
No wonder next door thought it was my lot waking them up early by barking...even I cant tell the difference!LOL


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hello, I've been hopeless at keeping up with this thread 

Molly and I have been out visiting today. My friend at work invited two us around for a cheery up cuppa. She's hoping to get a dog but worrying as she works all day and is currently looking for suitable dog walkers and seeing how her partner gets on with a dog as he has muscular dystrophy. Anyway so we went around for tea. The garden was perfect, all enclosed and Molly was so good. Destroyed all the footballs that had come into the garden from the school over the fence, did lots of paw giving and face licking. She's knackered and snoring on the sofa!

Tomorrow scent work I hope, I'm not 100% sure due to family stuff. Maybe see you there @Dimwit ?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Just went to tell one of mine off for yapping repeatedly in the garden when I realiesed that they were all inside asleep and it was the neighbours dog barking!
> No wonder next door thought it was my lot waking them up early by barking...even I cant tell the difference!LOL


Good that you found out.
Now you need to record it while taping your dogs being good, just to show the complaining neighbours.
Or, failing that, just knock on their door while the dog is barking and say "See. I told you it wasn't my dogs"


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Very proud of little dimwit today. I took him to the open day at the place we go training and he was brilliant. He coped really with the other dogs and people and even managed to win a rosette for coming 6th in the waggiest tail class (he was not as enthusiastic as usual but I was so proud of him for being relaxed enough to wag his tail at all). It was very hot so he also had a couple of swims in the pond there and even found a ball someone else had lost so was hugely pleased with himself.

He is now snoozing in the sofa making cute little grunty noises


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> Very proud of little dimwit today. I took him to the open day at the place we go training and he was brilliant. He coped really with the other dogs and people and even managed to win a rosette for coming 6th in the waggiest tail class (he was not as enthusiastic as usual but I was so proud of him for being relaxed enough to wag his tail at all). It was very hot so he also had a couple of swims in the pond there and even found a ball someone else had lost so was hugely pleased with himself.
> 
> He is now snoozing in the sofa making cute little grunty noises


Well done Dimwit!
Have to say that having seen his pics, he looks adorable, and now I know that he sounds adorable too


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Very proud of little dimwit today. I took him to the open day at the place we go training and he was brilliant. He coped really with the other dogs and people and even managed to win a rosette for coming 6th in the waggiest tail class (he was not as enthusiastic as usual but I was so proud of him for being relaxed enough to wag his tail at all). It was very hot so he also had a couple of swims in the pond there and even found a ball someone else had lost so was hugely pleased with himself.
> 
> He is now snoozing in the sofa making cute little grunty noises


I wondered if you were going. Well done little fella, that's fab news 

We didn't go there or scent work unfortunately. We've had silly thing going on with the relative who is staying near us and becoming increasingly demanding - I won't bore anyone with the details.

Not much to report but I did catch up with the neighbour next door who leaves all our gates open. I put a doorbell on the main gate, the one that leads onto our little close and she actually rang it, only to walk through and complain that I had put a lock on it (which I threatened to do last time but I haven't - the rain has made the gate stick a bit). Anyway I have been waiting for this conversation as she never apologised last time but sent around her b/f. If she didn't leave the sodding gates open, I wouldn't have to do it and that's about the upshot of our 'chat' today. My OH has said leave it but I wanted to stick a rocket up her bum and I think we can say that's now happened 

Oh and Molly found a dead bird and an old potato in the garden, both of which she brought to us. I can't say either were welcome gifts but it proves that she's doing well with the gives.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

we had another sleepless night last night. Cuillin took ages to go to sleep then woke me at 3am growling in his sleep then woke himself and Angus by sleep howling. He was then really restless and kept having growling and barking fits. To be fair to him all the evidence points to there really having been scary monsters prowling about last night trying to break in and eat him and (going by the little hedgehog sized footprints) they actually came right into the garden.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> Oh and Molly found a dead bird and an old potato in the garden, both of which she brought to us.


awwwwww, presents!:Woot:Hilarious

Just had to bring Hannah in from the garden. She was standing under the buddleia bushes barking like a lunatic at a pesky bee that was too high up to get to!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

French Bulldogs are p taking wee gits.................


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

its getting serious round here - everyone's ganging up to eat Cuillin. He came in for serious scrutiny from a buzzard the other day - it came in low and tracked him for a while before flying off. And tonight he nearly got outsmarted by the Siamese cat along the road - it came and wandered slowly outside its house trying to entice Cuillin to come and chase it but luckily he realised it was in league with a spiky monster that was pottering round on the grass ready to pounce and eat him if he'd got too close. It's also amazing just how well he can walk to heel when there's monsters about.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just found the first ever photo I have of Hannah.:Shy She is standing on a train table as we brought her home (very unhygienic too coz she was covered in pee and poop!). She was supposed to be 6wks but I seriously doubt it, she could fit easily in the palm of your hand and her little ears were barely there. She looked like a doggy embryo!LOL
I can still remember putting her in her puppy pen and watching her climb right through the bars without even breathing in!
She was definately the worst and best decision I ever made...worst because she came from a backyard breeder, had an aggressive mum and was too young to leave. Best because she is such an adorable, cuddly wonderful girl and even though I shouldnt have favourites she is my heart dog.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly and his bitches lol:








I was trying to get Muttly to stop turning round and got that, then Kayleigh thought I had something interesting instead lol. Really hard to get a pic of all dogs looking at the same time.....


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Muttly and his bitches lol:
> View attachment 240108
> 
> I was trying to get Muttly to stop turning round and got that, then Kayleigh thought I had something interesting instead lol. Really hard to get a pic of all dogs looking at the same time.....


I think it's a great picture of little Muttly sat there with his bitches


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Muttly and his bitches lol:
> View attachment 240108
> 
> I was trying to get Muttly to stop turning round and got that, then Kayleigh thought I had something interesting instead lol. Really hard to get a pic of all dogs looking at the same time.....


LOL whats with the hoodie covering the face:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Oh and Molly found a dead bird and an old potato in the garden, both of which she brought to us. I can't say either were welcome gifts but it proves that she's doing well with the gives.


After having to deal with the aftermath of dimwit's dead bird eating I would say be very grateful that she just brought it to you rather than eating it!

Dimwit was a very good boy at training tonight - I really should start to trust him more as he is much more intelligent than I give him credit for. Tonight we started learning to tidy away 4 toys by putting them in a box (which I confidently stated he would not be able to do) and within 5 minutes he was picking up a toy and putting it back in a box


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> LOL whats with the hoodie covering the face:Shamefullyembarrased


What me? That's my arm lol


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> After having to deal with the aftermath of dimwit's dead bird eating I would say be very grateful that she just brought it to you rather than eating it!
> 
> Dimwit was a very good boy at training tonight - I really should start to trust him more as he is much more intelligent than I give him credit for. Tonight we started learning to tidy away 4 toys by putting them in a box (which I confidently stated he would not be able to do) and within 5 minutes he was picking up a toy and putting it back in a box


At the risk of sounding like your stalker, what training are you doing at the moment? I still think we are way of this here (compared to you too certainly) but I'd like to start training Molly up as a PAT dog - like I said, a long way off!

It's been my plan for a while after graduation and studies finish. We've done some practice as a reading dog with my god daughter and some friends kids and its' gone well but I know we need the formal qualifications.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith we are doing the APDT good companion awards. Sprocket has passed the foundation and progress levels and is working towards jubilee. I only started going to the classes as I wanted him to be able to work around other dogs so I just wanted to do *something* with him but he is being a little star


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly was accosted by another German Shepherd last night, off lead, no recall. ffs.

I was pretty proud of the lil mite though, he sniffed nicely, no barks then the GSD started getting a bit fiesty and then was chasing Muttly round my legs. Muttly's tail went between his legs and ears back and coward to the floor next to me. 
This time I managed to block the GSD and I crouched down shielding Muttly, by then the owner came over ranting at his dog about "keep bloody ignoring his recall" he did say sorry to me though.

When we were safe distance away Muttly "woo woo'd" at him lol So brave, bless him :Smug


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> What me? That's my arm lol


ahh ok i see it now.at first i thought it was the hood pulled down over your face.Now i see it is just your arm blocking your face lol.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Muttly was accosted by another German Shepherd last night, off lead, no recall. ffs.
> 
> I was pretty proud of the lil mite though, he sniffed nicely, no barks then the GSD started getting a bit fiesty and then was chasing Muttly round my legs. Muttly's tail went between his legs and ears back and coward to the floor next to me.
> This time I managed to block the GSD and I crouched down shielding Muttly, by then the owner came over ranting at his dog about "keep bloody ignoring his recall" he did say sorry to me though.
> ...


LOL Muttley had to have the last word


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Muttly said:


> When we were safe distance away Muttly "woo woo'd" at him lol So brave, bless him :Smug


Sophie does that too.
After cowering and shaking (and even screeching) in fear when another dog gets in her face, she waits until we are at a distance and then always turns to give a very confident 'woo woo!'.
Has only let her down once, when a collie decided to rush across the field and stalk her all over again!
But Sophie never learns and still does it....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We have had a good couple of days here 
His wound is healing well, he has knocked it open again a couple of times (the OH is useless, it always happens on the OH's watch lol) but it is heading in the right direction which is good.

We have also been melt down free for a whole week now...he has dealt with a black lab (one of his hated breeds) staring at him as he walked past without issue, he has dealt with spanners barking and lunging at him without issue and today we had a small shit tzu lunging and barking at him and we walked off on a loose leash 

AND then after the shit tzu we taught three kids how to approach and interact with strange nervous dogs and he was a complete angel 


In other news I was thanked yesterday by one of my walk dog clients because apparently they can see the difference when walking him on leash and his recall is much, much better 

So yeah, I've had a good few days...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We've had a really horrid day which started off with me oversleeping and not waking up until after 8 this morning ... and today's dustbin day so had a rush to get it out onto the lane before the dustcart arrived. By this time it was nearly 9 and too hot to take the dogs for a walk, not that it mattered too much 'cos Miss Pei Face is feeling poorly. When she's not sleeping, which she's done most of the day, she's been pottering around with her tail between her legs and a hangdog expression on her face. Although she hasn't eaten her dinner yet, she ate as normal yesterday, and this morning has been to the loo so it's not an upset tummy. I've taken her temperature and examined her all over but had to wait until my friend Erika arrived to take a good look at her eyes as I rather suspect that's the problem! I've an awful feeling that my girl has cherry eye as her left eye looks sore and now I'm worried because I can't get her to the vet until Friday morning as the workmen I've been waiting weeks for are coming tomorrow morning and our vet is only on duty in the mornings. At least I've got the eye drops the he gave me the last time she had her eyes checked to keep us going and I'm keeping finger crossed that it doesn't mean yet ANOTHER operation on her eyes!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> @MollySmith we are doing the APDT good companion awards. Sprocket has passed the foundation and progress levels and is working towards jubilee. I only started going to the classes as I wanted him to be able to work around other dogs so I just wanted to do *something* with him but he is being a little star


Thank you so much, I see Sian runs them. I am going email her to apologise profusely and see if she'll take us back for the socialisation. Though the more I went to socialisation and the scent work the more I can see it's not fear so much now but just over confidence. A firm 'no' works better than a treat, I've got her through emergency situations several times with that.

Ah well, something to aim for once I've handed in my last assignment 

@StormyThai lovely to hear from you and glad you've had a good few days.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Mr Angus had a rare treat on his afternoon walk - he bumped into Belle the newfie and since he doesn't try to hump bitches he was allowed to play with her for a good 10 minutes until they were both getting a bit silly and had to go their separate ways. Belle's owner was pleased, he usually only sees other owners calling their dogs back and rushing them away from her but Angus reckons that all newfies are related to Tyton and therefore friends, and my mum knows all the IOW cousins well enough to not be in the slightest worried about Angus playing nicely with Belle or being accidentally hurt as he's not daft enough to get squished in an open space given that although he's about half her bulk, he's decidedly more agile and speedy.
And Mr Cuillin was allowed off lead for most of his afternoon walk (my mum has realised just how ball obsessed he is so stopped worrying about what would happen if he sees another dog).


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey isn`t very well today. He has vomited and doesn`t want to do anything. No walks today as he doesn`t want. Hopefully he`ll feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> Bailey isn`t very well today. He has vomited and doesn`t want to do anything. No walks today as he doesn`t want. Hopefully he`ll feel a bit better tomorrow.


Poor bailey  get better soon


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Had a nice walk last night in the rain, noone around 
I think Muttly is getting used to the rain on walks, because last night it started raining pretty hard when we were out and he decided to lie down and chew a stick in the middle of the field! Great!
The only time he put on his 'melting' face was when we were walking back through the lane and pavements, suppose it was a little heavier then too.

This went straight into crazy "I'm a wet dog"  time as soon as his harness was off lol, I gave him a good old dry and a brush then it was snooze time 
Next stop, swimming :Lurking


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Had a nice walk last night in the rain, noone around
> I think Muttly is getting used to the rain on walks, because last night it started raining pretty hard when we were out and he decided to lie down and chew a stick in the middle of the field! Great!
> The only time he put on his 'melting' face was when we were walking back through the lane and pavements, suppose it was a little heavier then too.
> 
> ...


Yeah Alfie got wet last night to but it doesn't bother him used a wet cloth when we got back and wrapped him in a blanket where he promptly fell asleep on my lap..... note to self make sure you go to toilet before you settle down with a wet sleeping dog on your lap


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Yeah Alfie got wet last night to but it doesn't bother him used a wet cloth when we got back and wrapped him in a blanket where he promptly fell asleep on my lap..... note to self make sure you go to toilet before you settle down with a wet sleeping dog on your lap


Ha, oh isn't that just annoying!!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Ha, oh isn't that just annoying!!


yes very 

Meant to ask how is the night time routine going is muttly a little more settled now?

Alfie's been a bit of a nightmare the last week or so, so I put up his crate in the bedroom and put him in it at night but he whined every morning about 2am and not to go to the toilet  so last night I put him in but left the door open and about an hour later I heard him climb out and then I felt a little warm body curl up next to my leg.

When the alarm went off he was still there asleep lol


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@Magyarmum Hope that Miss Pei Face is feeling a little better by now and that the eye drops worked.

@Canine K9 I hope that Bailey is soon feeling better too, poor lad.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Not much really to report on Sophie.

Her foot appears to have healed well. She is back to playing with her ball, possibly a little early, but she is so much happier when she can play ball - it's like her well-being depends upon it! 
We did have a bit of an 'oh no!' moment, when she landed on her foot at a funny angle a couple of days ago and it bled a little, but after a wash and no more blood, it seems fine. Fingers crossed, as we are taking her with us on holiday soon, so we don't really want to have to make any visits to the vet on our holiday if we can help it.

And that's it really.....the usual round of several daily walks, mixed reactions on the lead, and a happy dog in her usual position for indoors - fast asleep on a family member's lap


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> yes very
> 
> Meant to ask how is the night time routine going is muttly a little more settled now?
> 
> ...


Yeah, great thanks he's being a little gem!  I was a bit worried as we went to my parent for 4 days and he slept in the bedroom with us, by the 3rd night he was sleeping on the end of the bed....
But once we got home, and it was bedtime we shut the gate and I gave him a fuss and off he toddled into the lounge and on the sofa 

Where does Alfie normally sleep?


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Yeah, great thanks he's being a little gem!  I was a bit worried as we went to my parent for 4 days and he slept in the bedroom with us, by the 3rd night he was sleeping on the end of the bed....
> But once we got home, and it was bedtime we shut the gate and I gave him a fuss and off he toddled into the lounge and on the sofa
> 
> Where does Alfie normally sleep?


originally in the kitchen but we are off to a caravan for two weeks soon so my wife suggested he sleep in the bedroom with us to get used to being in with us. So he's been sleeping in the bedroom for the past three weeks this week he's been restless and thats why we brought back the crate to give him a comfortable safe space to sleep if he wants it.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> originally in the kitchen but we are off to a caravan for two weeks soon so my wife suggested he sleep in the bedroom with us to get used to being in with us. So he's been sleeping in the bedroom for the past three weeks this week he's been restless and thats why we brought back the crate to give him a comfortable safe space to sleep if he wants it.


Hmm wonder why he suddenly restless if he's been ok for 3 weeks, did he settle well on your bed then?


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Hmm wonder why he suddenly restless if he's been ok for 3 weeks, did he settle well on your bed then?


Yeah I know what it is we have three windows with blinds on them in the attic and at night if I or the wife gets up and he wakes our shadows on the lower ceiling freaks him out and he barks at it.

When he's like that he won't settle again unless I take him down into the front bedroom where theres a nice comfy double bed if I wake him while in there he just gives me a dirty look and goes back to sleep lol


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Yeah I know what it is we have three windows with blinds on them in the attic and at night if I or the wife gets up and he wakes our shadows on the lower ceiling freaks him out and he barks at it.
> 
> When he's like that he won't settle again unless I take him down into the front bedroom where theres a nice comfy double bed if I wake him while in there he just gives me a dirty look and goes back to sleep lol


lol aww bless him! I'm sure he'll settle well on your hols, with no scary blinds hopefully!!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy is poorly today. I was concerned there was something else going on but after a visit to the vet (where upon pulling into the carpark, she went from really flat and lethargic to happy and excited as its one of her favourite places  ) we think it is just a bug. She has been to doggy day care a few times this week as I was working full days but today was a day off although I went into work for a training session. Came home to lots and lots and lots of vomit and a dog who was straining and failing to pass faeces, so after calling to get her an appointment and cleaning up the mess, I turned around and went back to work with her. 

Supposed to be working all day again tomorrow and for obvious reasons she can't go to daycare so the practice manager has offered to have her for me as she has the day off - just hoping the doesn't end up making a mess on my bosses floor!

Had such a good start to the day too, had a lovely walk where we saw nobody


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Poor Chevy  Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Got a quote back for hip scoring Cash and am pleasantly surprised it wasn't as expensive as I anticipated, so will be booking him in sometime soon 

Have just finished trimming his ears and paws and he looks gawjus!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hannie was channelling her inner Daxie this morning on our walk. 2 little Chi's pottering along nice and calmly and 1 mental Chiweenie zooming through the undergrowth and running about like a loon hoping to flush anything out to chase!
She def got her moneys worth out of this mornings walk! (and an hour and a half was plenty long enough for Adam and Heidi anyways!).


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Something has changed....

Because I am now working more my walk times have had to change, meaning we had yet another day of endless triggers.
This morning we had an off leash Rottie dash towards us and a cocker on a flexi, this afternoon we had a golden and JR on flexi's, and this evening we had a GSD (one that has previously rushed at us and Thai holds a grudge) AND a reactive JR at the same time, one either side of us (50 or so yards away) - and not one single melt down. Now I am not saying that he was calm and relax and all his issues have floated away BUT he is coping a whole lot better, and looking to me for guidance instead of just melting down instantly.

His stress levels are still there, but i am able to keep him below threshold, and he seems to be able to hold it together more.

What's changed you may ask?

Well IMO it is me that has changed  Over the last few weeks my confidence has soured. And I think that is because I am now walking different dogs on a daily basis, some with on going training and some with minor issues (rude greeters and the like) and some with zero issues.
I have had glowing feedback from the owners saying that they have noticed the difference since I have been walking them, which gave me a much needed confidence boost.

I am more confident, so I have relaxed noticeably which has in turn told Thai that there really isn't anything to worry about. As much as I tried, I obviously must have tensed up when dogs appeared making Thai worry even more


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well done Stormy!! and Thai is brilliant to stay calm to all those triggers!!
I started to realise this with Muttly, so I keep his flexi loose (where possible) so even if I am tense, it doesn't transmit to him. If he recalls from the trigger, which he does mostly now, then all is good. If I have to pull him and lock the flexi, then I know he will feel more stressed which doesn't help does it?
I try to stay upbeat and use "come on boy, what's this" with a treat, but I have to really hold his attention sometimes as some dogs he really wants to go to!!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

its funny how dogs take a disliking to a person.

Last night Alfie and I went for our walk and we bumped into a little old guy that lives up the road from us. Alfie jumped away from him and gave him a few huffs but made an effort to skirt round him putting as much distance between us and him as possible.

Then later on the old boy walked passed our house and Alfie went crazy barking like mad, jumping onto the back of the sofa to see him out the window then sitting in the middle of the lounge and barking before running to the front door... this lasted a good 10 minutes before I managed to calm him down.

Now I know the old man to talk to, he nice and gentle and easy to chat with. He's retired and supplements his income by going roux the streets picking up old bits of discarded furniture and fixing them unto sell on to second hand shops.

I might be missing something and he could actually be a mass murderer or something but Alfie just doesn't like him ..... Alfie has never acted like this to any other person we've met to date .... just thin kits strange


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> its funny how dogs take a disliking to a person.
> 
> Last night Alfie and I went for our walk and we bumped into a little old guy that lives up the road from us. Alfie jumped away from him and gave him a few huffs but made an effort to skirt round him putting as much distance between us and him as possible.
> 
> ...


Don't look too far into it lol. One of our dogs Honey always growled and kept her distance from my Gran, this was instant the minute she first met her as a pup.  Now my Gran was a big animal lover and this did upset her, it was very awkward, so it wasn't like Honey was saying 'I detect evil' :Blackalien lol

As time went on we noticed that Honey reacted this way to ALL 'grey haired old ladies' so perhaps when she was still in her litter and at her breeders (we had her from 8 weeks, from breeder) one was a bit rough with her or something?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Had a good training class last night. Beau had pulled OH on his head again at the weekend lunging at a poor standard poodle at the pub. He says was actually being aggressive. I haven't seen aggression in Beau but on both occasions that he's pulled OH over, I haven't been present so can only go on what I hear. 

I'd then insisted that Beau went to training this week so a; I can observe him being forced into close proximity with other dogs for a time (not just whizzing past them on walks) and b: so we can get the trainer's take on things. What happened? Well Beau had his usual whine and bounce outside as people arrived, i was fully prepared to go back to the begining of trying him in the class for short periods, removing him to outside the front of the building whenever he got too much. He only trotted into the 'square' we use at the back of the hall quite happily, settled himself down by my bench and was a wee star. We were doing Distance control (tied to the bench and giving him commands from a few feet out of reach). He had one occasion he and Poppy the Cockerspaniel next to him both converged for a sniff, but he called away from her and concentrated again. The trainer also chose Beau as the 'demo' dog for doing 'sit' 'stand' and 'down' in the heel position to show how to do it on the spot, not with the dogs creeping forward each change of position. 

Then to top it all off, he did a lovely recall, perfect straight sit in front of me with a bouncy finish. Obviously enjoying the workout, faint whines on occasion at the other dogs, but no lungeing, good focussing and no problems at all!! 

Least said about his wee brother stealing EIGHT quarterpounder burgers off the side prior to Saturday's BBQ the better - seems I can only have ONE well behaved dog at a time


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice to hear that Thai and Beau are being little stars! Congrats!

Couldnt sleep this morning and the Midget Army were being fidgety so we were out at 6 this morning for a walk. I thought it would be quiet...turns out the oppisite was true! Park was the busiest Ive seen it in ages.
Everybody kept to theirselves though so it was fine. One slightly hairy moment when we had to walk through a pack of 4 off lead huskies.:Nailbiting I called my 3 to me and they walked at a loose heel til we were past (made me quite chuffed actually coz its nothing I taught them, they clearly trust me to keep them safe is all!).


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

silvi said:


> @Magyarmum Hope that Miss Pei Face is feeling a little better by now and that the eye drops worked.
> 
> @Canine K9 I hope that Bailey is soon feeling better too, poor lad.


Thank you Silvi for asking about Miss Pei Face. I took her to the vet this morning and as I thought it's her eyes that are giving her problems AGAIN! My poor Georgina has already had 5 eye operations and next Wednesday is due to have her 6th, this time on her eyelids which have curled inwards and are irritating the cornea. Till then in addition to the drops I've been using he gave me some eye gel to reduce the pain which seems to be helping her as she's much more relaxed than she was this morning.

She gave me a lovely surprise by walking into the vets completely unconcerned which something she's not done before as she's normally a nervous wreck, My vet was really impressed how calm she was. Mind you he's rather biased as Georgina has always been one of his favourite patients .... he's known her since she was 11 weeks old!

I was in two minds whether to take the little black devil with us or to leave him at home as it's a very hot day, but decided to take him with, and found a shady tree to park under whilst Georgina and I were in the vets. As I opened the car door to get Georgina out what should he do but be sick all over the leads which were on the rear window ledge. Typical! I've decided next Wednesday he'll come with us and whilst Georgina's having her op, Gwylim and I will go for a long walk (help me to stop worrying and biting my finger nails) as I rarely take him walking on his own. There's a petrol station near to the vets with a coffee shop that allows dogs inside which will also help pass the time, providing my man behaves himself.

I'm not looking forward to her having to have another operation but having discussed it with her vet think it's the best option rather than her keep having treatment for recurrent eye infections.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Well done Stormy!! and Thai is brilliant to stay calm to all those triggers!!
> I started to realise this with Muttly, so I keep his flexi loose (where possible) so even if I am tense, it doesn't transmit to him. If he recalls from the trigger, which he does mostly now, then all is good. If I have to pull him and lock the flexi, then I know he will feel more stressed which doesn't help does it?
> I try to stay upbeat and use "come on boy, what's this" with a treat, but I have to really hold his attention sometimes as some dogs he really wants to go to!!


I've found my walking belt a huge asset with this. Not only does it free my hands up for a clicker and treats, it also means I can't transfer tension down the leash.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I've found my walking belt a huge asset with this. Not only does it free my hands up for a clicker and treats, it also means I can't transfer tension down the leash.


I've thought about that, as I have the belt with the ring, but he's always on his flexi. So can't really use it, which is a shame. I will prob use it in winter when we do more pavement walking.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You can attach the handle of a flexi to a belt by an old collar or a Carabiner clip


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> You can attach the handle of a flexi to a belt by an old collar or a Carabiner clip


Ah yeah, I've still got Muttly's manky old collar I think!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

jamat said:


> its funny how dogs take a disliking to a person.
> 
> Last night Alfie and I went for our walk and we bumped into a little old guy that lives up the road from us. Alfie jumped away from him and gave him a few huffs but made an effort to skirt round him putting as much distance between us and him as possible.
> 
> ...


Sophie has a problem with most elderly people, but it seems to be in the way they walk, if they walk slow and carefully. In fact, anyone shuffling past her, whatever age, will freak her out. And once she gets to know the person that is freaking her out, even if they walked briskly along the street next time, she would probably still have a go. It's quite embarrassing and I certainly can't tell them why!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Thank you Silvi for asking about Miss Pei Face. I took her to the vet this morning and as I thought it's her eyes that are giving her problems AGAIN! My poor Georgina has already had 5 eye operations and next Wednesday is due to have her 6th, this time on her eyelids which have curled inwards and are irritating the cornea. Till then in addition to the drops I've been using he gave me some eye gel to reduce the pain which seems to be helping her as she's much more relaxed than she was this morning.
> 
> She gave me a lovely surprise by walking into the vets completely unconcerned which something she's not done before as she's normally a nervous wreck, My vet was really impressed how calm she was. Mind you he's rather biased as Georgina has always been one of his favourite patients .... he's known her since she was 11 weeks old!
> 
> ...


Poor Georgina having to have another eye op, but can see why she needs it. I can only imagine how irritating and painful it must be having your eyelid rubbing at the cornea. But glad that the gel is helping her for now.
My very best wishes for Wednesday. Will be watching out for your post.xx


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

silvi said:


> Poor Georgina having to have another eye op, but can see why she needs it. I can only imagine how irritating and painful it must be having your eyelid rubbing at the cornea. But glad that the gel is helping her for now.
> My very best wishes for Wednesday. Will be watching out for your post.xx


Thank you Silvi. I'll let you know how she gets on. Usually she recovers quite quickly, except for the last op she had when she was also spayed. I had to drive for an hour in an terrible thunderstorm with a little girl who cried all the way home! When we got home she was too groggy to climb out of the car by herself, and I sat next to her until a neighbour walked by and I enlisted his help to lift her out. Half an hour later she was pottering around the garden as though nothing had happened!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Thank you Silvi. I'll let you know how she gets on. Usually she recovers quite quickly, except for the last op she had when she was also spayed. I had to drive for an hour in an terrible thunderstorm with a little girl who cried all the way home! When we got home she was too groggy to climb out of the car by herself, and I sat next to her until a neighbour walked by and I enlisted his help to lift her out. Half an hour later she was pottering around the garden as though nothing had happened!


That post was 'liked' because it ended well with a healthy dog. Not because of her distress, poor little girl.
Best wishes xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Thank you Silvi. I'll let you know how she gets on. Usually she recovers quite quickly, except for the last op she had when she was also spayed. I had to drive for an hour in an terrible thunderstorm with a little girl who cried all the way home! When we got home she was too groggy to climb out of the car by herself, and I sat next to her until a neighbour walked by and I enlisted his help to lift her out. Half an hour later she was pottering around the garden as though nothing had happened!


Again I liked because Georgina was a good girl. I am sorry she's going through all this, how miserable for you all. Molly still has a weepy eye and the vet has given up I think so I do appreciate they can be alarming. I hope it goes well.

@StormyThai I am so pleased you're handling it better. That's a huge part of it all and I totally get what you mean. My first lesson with our behaviourist was honestly all about me being relaxed as I was gripping the lead and just waiting for Molly to relax. What I tend to do is channel our behaviourist whom @Dimwit will attest has a very clear mannerisms and vocal tones when dealing with dogs (she is lovely but very much a dog person!) and basically pretended to be her. When Molly was attacked when we were in Wales last Sept by an off lead dog, I was devastated as our expert was some 600 miles away so I had dig us out but I managed it. I hope your progress continues 

Not a great deal to report here. Molly and I have been scent working this afternoon, I left work at 3.30 though I did start at 7am because I was woken up by a dog in need of her toilet at 5am!

The other thing is that I have changed my will. I've been unhappy about the previous one for years, it's divided between my three brother in laws and my brother. I barely speak to two of the brother in laws and have cut out the family of one of them for being so offensive over our failed IVF cycles. So I'm dammed if I'm leaving them any money. This is related to dogs btw. I'm in the process of sorting it out so that I leave the house to The Dogs Trust. I actually feel a lot better for doing that, it's a huge weight off my mind. I think they are so wonderful with the Freedom Project which means something to me too.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope everyone is okay, will catch up later 

Bailey is feeling a lot better today. He has had x2 30 minute walks, played lots of fetch with his beloved tennis ball, played some scent games and enjoyed his normal food in kongs  On the morning walk, we had a guy let his collie type dog approach- I said to him "Mine has been ill and he is fragile, could you keep him or her away" What did the guy reply? "He`s friendly"  So what? Does being friendly make him immune to injuring my dog accidentally or if he happened to be contagious (he isn`t) catching an illness?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

We have had a fairly quiet day after the birthday excitement yesterday. Though we did go to Magog Downs this afternoon (I was off work again) which was great apart from the offlead dog at the beginning (in the on lead only bit ) who came over and barked, not very nicely, at me. Dimwit was very good though and we marched past them and power walked for a bit to put a reasonable distance between us and them.
Other than that we had a minor annoyance at then end when we went through the offlead play area and a rottie attached itself to us and would have followed us out if the gate and into the car park if I hadn't slammed the gate shut quickly. The owners were sitting on the grass, and did try ineffectually to call it back, but didn't bother to actually move...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Adam made me laugh in the dog park this morning. We had it to ourselves for long enough that Adam annexed the park and decided he owned it so when a lady came in with a mini schnauzer he had to have a little bark at it. After saying hello this was followed by a long 'woo woo' conversation that sounded like he was laying ground rules for use of _his_ park!:Hilarious
They were getting on fine until I decided to fuss the strange dog at which point Adam decided such betrayal would not be allowed. He leapt onto the bench, climbed up my front and proceeded to alternate between smothering me in doggy kisses and sneezing imperiously at the poor schnauzer!

and the moral is...dont cheat on a chihuahua!:Smuggrin


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> We have had a fairly quiet day after the birthday excitement yesterday. Though we did go to Magog Downs this afternoon (I was off work again) which was great apart from the offlead dog at the beginning (in the on lead only bit ) who came over and barked, not very nicely, at me. Dimwit was very good though and we marched past them and power walked for a bit to put a reasonable distance between us and them.
> Other than that we had a minor annoyance at then end when we went through the offlead play area and a rottie attached itself to us and would have followed us out if the gate and into the car park if I hadn't slammed the gate shut quickly. The owners were sitting on the grass, and did try ineffectually to call it back, but didn't bother to actually move...


We're not going there much at the moment. Too many irritating people but it's fab that little chap handled it well 

Fulbourn nature reserve isn't too bad and we did the Roman Road past the beech woods by the Fulbourn side.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai has spent most of the day throwing up 

He was fine this morning on our walk (although he did manage to snarfle a cat poo before I had noticed) and then ate his breakfast. After a sleep he made it clear he needed the garden and promptly threw up  He has been sick a few more times since the but is now sleeping bless him.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Thai has spent most of the day throwing up
> 
> He was fine this morning on our walk (although he did manage to snarfle a cat poo before I had noticed) and then ate his breakfast. After a sleep he made it clear he needed the garden and promptly threw up  He has been sick a few more times since the but is now sleeping bless him.


Oh no! Poor Thai 
Guess that cat poo was pretty horrible....:Yuck


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Thai has spent most of the day throwing up
> 
> He was fine this morning on our walk (although he did manage to snarfle a cat poo before I had noticed) and then ate his breakfast. After a sleep he made it clear he needed the garden and promptly threw up  He has been sick a few more times since the but is now sleeping bless him.


Hope he is feeling better soon.

We have been back to the vets again today for another anti sickness jab as Chevy has been heaving, lip smacking, 'praying' and was just generally miserable and clingy. Still no sign its a blockage, she had a very similar episode about 18 months ago and all her bloods were normal then but if she is miserable again once the cerenia wears off again we will start running tests. Still hoping it's a bug as we have seen a lot of vomiting/diahoerra cases recently. She is feeling better now and is laid in the middle of the floor snoring.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought putting the chews and treats in one of these would keep them nice and safe.








Sturdy, can't chew through or break it. You need to unlock the metal claspy bit, push it apart and _then_ take the lid off to get inside.

Sam can open it.
In seconds.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

He has just refused his tea 
Not sure if I should get some chicken in to cook for him or to just starve him and see how he is tomorrow


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Poor Thai - hope he feels better soon. I would starve him overnight and then try him on boiled chicken tomorrow (dimwit has a very sensitive digestive system so we have a well rehearsed routine of fasting/pro-kolin and chicken and potato)...

@Maria_1986 I hope Chevy feels better soon as well


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Fulbourn nature reserve isn't too bad and we did the Roman Road past the beech woods by the Fulbourn side.


I haven't been for a walk round awful ours yet, but it is my list of places to explore.
We did a 2 hour walk this morning to the next village and the over the Roman road. Then dimwit had a busy morning supervising me cleaning the house, cooking dinners for the rest of the week and baking brownies (for my Dad as it was his birthday this week and parents are coming over tomorrow). After all that hard work he is flat out asleep on the floor with his head on my foot


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> We have been back to the vets again today for another anti sickness jab as Chevy has been heaving, lip smacking, 'praying' and was just generally miserable and clingy. Still no sign its a blockage, she had a very similar episode about 18 months ago and all her bloods were normal then but if she is miserable again once the cerenia wears off again we will start running tests. Still hoping it's a bug as we have seen a lot of vomiting/diahoerra cases recently. She is feeling better now and is laid in the middle of the floor snoring.


Poor Chevy 
We went through that with Sophie before Christmas. Turned out to be a peperoni inner wrapper making its way through.... But it could just have easily have been a tummy bug. Hope it's a bug with Chevy. Not very nice but at least it should be easy to clear up with the right meds. Glad she's feeling a bit better at the moment.

@StormyThai sorry to hear that Thai has refused his tea. If he's anything like Sophie, he must be feeling rough to do that. As it's early days and he is in general good condition, I would starve him for tonight and begin feeding chicken in the morning. But you know him best.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about Chevy and Thai - it could also be the heat. It's been bearable here but Molly's been a bit off all day. I hope both are better in the morning.

Molly has been sat with me on the bed for the afternoon as I'm not feeling very well, she's yet to have her tea and snoring very loudly in my ear.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

It seems to be lots of dogs feeling poorly at the mo 
I think I am over thinking things because in the 2 years I have had him he has never turned his nose up at food...Thanks for the input guys I feel easier about starving him tonight now. Hopefully he will feel better by the morning.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

silvi said:


> Poor Chevy
> We went through that with Sophie before Christmas. Turned out to be a peperoni inner wrapper making its way through.... But it could just have easily have been a tummy bug. Hope it's a bug with Chevy. Not very nice but at least it should be easy to clear up with the right meds. Glad she's feeling a bit better at the moment.


Thanks. An empty food wrapper was my worry actually as she isn't one to eat socks or toys but if she has found food outside she may have eaten a wrapper. I keep an eye on her but OH isn't as quick or observant so although he says she hasn't I'm not 100% convinced he would have seen if she did, plus he still takes her to the park even though I have said not to as during the holidays kids leave alsorts of food stuff on the floor.

@StormyThai how is Thai this morning?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> Thanks. An empty food wrapper was my worry actually as she isn't one to eat socks or toys but if she has found food outside she may have eaten a wrapper. I keep an eye on her but OH isn't as quick or observant so although he says she hasn't I'm not 100% convinced he would have seen if she did, plus he still takes her to the park even though I have said not to as during the holidays kids leave alsorts of food stuff on the floor.
> 
> @StormyThai how is Thai this morning?


I thought he was doing ok as he seemed brighter when we woke up, but he went out in the garden, ate some grass then threw it up 
I've got him to drink some water but I think I may withhold food for a bit longer  If he carries on then I think it is vet time 

Thank you for asking and I hope Chevy is feeling better soon.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

After all that...Well I was in the kitchen making tea and he seemed interested so thought stuff it, so offered him some chicken for breakfast. He is eating it and it has encouraged him to have a nice drink. Sooo, here's hoping he keeps it down.

He has also just got up on the bed for a cuddle so that's an improvement 

Threatening him with the vet seems to have worked lol No where near as worried now...Thai refusing food is not right at all!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> Thanks. An empty food wrapper was my worry actually as she isn't one to eat socks or toys but if she has found food outside she may have eaten a wrapper. I keep an eye on her but OH isn't as quick or observant so although he says she hasn't I'm not 100% convinced he would have seen if she did, plus he still takes her to the park even though I have said not to as during the holidays kids leave alsorts of food stuff on the floor.


That's exactly my problem with Sophie. Everyone else who takes her out say that they watch her like a hawk to make sure she doesn't scavenge things... but I've seen them...they don't.

Hope Chevy is feeling better today.


StormyThai said:


> After all that...Well I was in the kitchen making tea and he seemed interested so thought stuff it, so offered him some chicken for breakfast. He is eating it and it has encouraged him to have a nice drink. Sooo, here's hoping he keeps it down.
> 
> He has also just got up on the bed for a cuddle so that's an improvement
> 
> Threatening him with the vet seems to have worked lol No where near as worried now...Thai refusing food is not right at all!


So pleased to hear that Thai appears to be getting better.
(Just a thought. A couple of our dogs would always throw up first thing if their stomachs were very empty, and would go and eat grass to help them do it, if necessary. Thai might have been doing the same)


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

silvi said:


> That's exactly my problem with Sophie. Everyone else who takes her out say that they watch her like a hawk to make sure she doesn't scavenge things... but I've seen them...they don't.
> 
> Hope Chevy is feeling better today.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've had the same thought since then 

He has had a very short stroll, had another drink and gone to bed. Only getting up to toilet in the garden.
Still no up chucking so hopefully he starts to feel better after a sleep.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad Thai and Chevy are feeling better, such a worry isn't it 
I spoiled Muttly a bit at the weekend  I made him scrambled egg and a lil bit of ham for brekkie yesterday, then a few strawberries for lunch and a chicken roast dinner for tea, then he demanded a belly rub  lol








Then settled for a nice snooze and cuddle of my leg (usual position) :


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@StormyThai I hope he's getting better this morning?

and Chevy too.

@Muttly he is such a lovely dog, I'm not surprised he gets spoiled!

Molly has had a dodgy tum again. I think partly my fault as we ran out of Bob and Lush and I had to resort to a tin of Lily's Kitchen which I didn't think upset her but perhaps it did. She's been back on Bob and Lush since Saturday so I hope there will be a an improvement but we've had runny poos last night at midnight and again this morning. It may also be the heat, it was horrid yesterday.

Scent work was cancelled due to heat yesterday so we had a quiet day. We visited the errant brother in law who thankfully goes home to Australia later today so life returns to normal. It's difficult to manage Molly in the heat sometimes as she really isn't into water.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> @StormyThai I hope he's getting better this morning?
> 
> and Chevy too.
> 
> ...


Thank you 
Muttly struggles in the heat too, he was very hot after his walk last night, felt bad actually, was only a quick one for that reason and we took it slow! He doesn't really like water either, so can't even play with him with the hose, he will only let it get on his nose lol.
Hope Molly is back normal today, being a bit cooler today


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hehehehehe the Trundle just makes me smile, he swaggers round his morning walking like he owns the world, watches everything and one, and looks at people like they are disrespectful walking on his patch.......


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

We spent yesterday in Richmond Park, had a picnic and a long work in the wooded area as it was too hot for Alfie to go out into the open grassed area. He was such a good little boy and didn't bat an eye lid at the deer all round him.

Got home and he slept all evening until his night walk before bed. Then he slept all night at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday it was so hot we spent the day inside the house which was relatively cool ...... if you consider 28C. cool! I couldn't even put the fan on because it irritates Georgina's poorly eyes. At 7 this morning we managed a short walk to the top of my land where there are several shady trees, but neither of the dogs had the energy to do much more than sniff and after about 10 minutes Georgina decided she'd had enough walking in the heat so we pottered back home. 

The little black devil's upset with me and he wouldn't say goodbye to my friend Erika when she left, because we had to get hold of him and snip a few matted bits out of his beard so now he's looking rather moth eaten around his chin! He's retreated to the bushes in high dudgeon and will no doubt stay there until he's either hungry or decided I'm not his worst enemy after all!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope all the sick dogs are doing better today. I think we broke the dimwit over the weekend. We met up with my parents and their dog for a walk yesterday morning (before it got too hot) and then they all came back to my house which was very exciting for the dimwit. He was very tired last night and this morning was still curled up in bed when I came downstairs.
Still, he will sleep all day while I am at work, no doubt, and will be back to attention-seeking brat this evening...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> @StormyThai I hope he's getting better this morning?


He had some breakfast and a walk this morning and when I got back from work he was his usual happy self 

He still has funny poo, but I think we are in the clear now 

Thanks for asking


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

WE HAVE HAD A SOLID POO


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> WE HAVE HAD A SOLID POO


Yay! 
(But that picture is from the 'Christmas poo' song [South Park] isn't it? 
My daughters used to sing that and drive me crazy!)


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes that is the one and only Mr Hanky the Christmas poo hehe


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Glad Thai is feeling better - Yay for solid poo!

We have been to hydro this morning and done a little training, met an idiot (well had a shouted 'conversation' across a field) and have had no signs of tummy issues, so have tried a tiny bit of her normal food in with her chicken and rice this morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

things have been a bit chaos the last few days as dad collapsed so was rushed to hospital and will likely be there for at least another week and bless Barney he is being such a good boy considering me and the rest of the family are going out for a few hours twice a day for visiting so he is either left at least once or as a different person with him daily so that he is still being cared for but he is taking it in his favour and as so far remained settled and happy even though he is wondering where his pops is.

though dad talked to him on the phone asking if he was being good boy etc. am sure the other patients where thinking who is that weirdo talking to .

Sorry its a bit of a sad update .


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

AllthingsRodent said:


> things have been a bit chaos the last few days as dad collapsed so was rushed to hospital and will likely be there for at least another week and bless Barney he is being such a good boy considering me and the rest of the family are going out for a few hours twice a day for visiting so he is either left at least once or as a different person with him daily so that he is still being cared for but he is taking it in his favour and as so far remained settled and happy even though he is wondering where his pops is.
> 
> though dad talked to him on the phone asking if he was being good boy etc. am sure the other patients where thinking who is that weirdo talking to .
> 
> Sorry its a bit of a sad update .


Aww, hope your Dad is better soon!
That's really sweet  When I first moved over this side of the country, I used to speak to Kayleigh, my parents Golden Retriever on the phone lol. Mum said she pricked her ears up and got all excited, as she recognised my voice, we stopped doing it though because she started looking for me.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

AllthingsRodent said:


> things have been a bit chaos the last few days as dad collapsed so was rushed to hospital and will likely be there for at least another week and bless Barney he is being such a good boy considering me and the rest of the family are going out for a few hours twice a day for visiting so he is either left at least once or as a different person with him daily so that he is still being cared for but he is taking it in his favour and as so far remained settled and happy even though he is wondering where his pops is.
> 
> though dad talked to him on the phone asking if he was being good boy etc. am sure the other patients where thinking who is that weirdo talking to .
> 
> Sorry its a bit of a sad update .


Sorry to hear about your Dad @AllthingsRodent and hope that he is much better soon.
Good that he has his family to visit him (and Barney to talk to on the phone )
And good boy Barney for settling so well to the emergency arrangement.


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Aww, hope your Dad is better soon!
> That's really sweet  When I first moved over this side of the country, I used to speak to Kayleigh, my parents Golden Retriever on the phone lol. Mum said she pricked her ears up and got all excited, as she recognised my voice, we stopped doing it though because she started looking for me.


Thank you it will be a week or two before he is home probs but just try to keep barney as settled and happy few out



silvi said:


> Sorry to hear about your Dad @AllthingsRodent and hope that he is much better soon.
> Good that he has his family to visit him (and Barney to talk to on the phone )
> And good boy Barney for settling so well to the emergency arrangement.


Thank you it will be a slow process but he will get there. Oh yes he not short of visitors to keep him entertained think we're six this afternoon! . Yes he is a very good boy considering we haven't had him a year yet and this happens but it's being a brave boy!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

AllthingsRodent said:


> things have been a bit chaos the last few days as dad collapsed so was rushed to hospital and will likely be there for at least another week and bless Barney he is being such a good boy considering me and the rest of the family are going out for a few hours twice a day for visiting so he is either left at least once or as a different person with him daily so that he is still being cared for but he is taking it in his favour and as so far remained settled and happy even though he is wondering where his pops is.
> 
> though dad talked to him on the phone asking if he was being good boy etc. am sure the other patients where thinking who is that weirdo talking to .
> 
> Sorry its a bit of a sad update .


Hope your Dad is better soon. My dad used to talk to his cat on the phone when Claude was still alive, the guy in the bed next door asked at one point why his other son didn't visit which confused my dad until the guy said 'Claude, the one you speak to on the phone' gave us all a good giggle!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm exhausted! Another stinking hot day in paradise and just what I didn't need on the day Georgina had her eye operation. We left late and despite heavy traffic, the usual idiot drivers and major road works in the city centre, somehow managed to arrive at the vets 15 minutes early. Luckily found a shady tree to park under and waited another 5 minutes before I took Miss Pei Face into the waiting room.There we were met by the new pharmacist who spoke English and asked me to sign the GA papers. She then spent the rest of our wait helping me to keep madam calm, before she was weighed and whisked away for surgery.

As I'd taken Gwylim with us and we only had to wait 3/4 hour before collecting Georgina, he and I went for a potter down the road, but my funny little boy, who's never been parted from big sister for more few minutes wasn't too happy seeing her disappear into a strange building and would only walk keeping it well in sight! In the end we went and sat on the wall in the parking area in the shade of a plum tree where he helped himself to a few windfalls! When Georgina was awake and ready to go, he and I went to pay the bill .... £48 ... where he enjoyed being fussed by all the staff who'd never met him before. Oh! and his delight when he was reunited with his adored big sister, who still being a bit groggy wasn't in the least bit pleased with all his kisses, but he was a good boy and on the way home let her have the whole of the back seat to herself whilst he sat on the floor.

Since we got home, Georgina's been resting on the cool kitchen tiles but as to be expected she's still a bit stressed and lets me know with accusing looks and a few whimpers now and then. And she won't let me ... that horrid woman who's to blame for everything ... anywhere near her, so I'm leaving her alone knowing (or at least hoping) by tomorrow morning, after a good night's sleep, she'll be her normal loving self!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm exhausted! Another stinking hot day in paradise and just what I didn't need on the day Georgina had her eye operation. We left late and despite heavy traffic, the usual idiot drivers and major road works in the city centre, somehow managed to arrive at the vets 15 minutes early. Luckily found a shady tree to park under and waited another 5 minutes before I took Miss Pei Face into the waiting room.There we were met by the new pharmacist who spoke English and asked me to sign the GA papers. She then spent the rest of our wait helping me to keep madam calm, before she was weighed and whisked away for surgery.
> 
> As I'd taken Gwylim with us and we only had to wait 3/4 hour before collecting Georgina, he and I went for a potter down the road, but my funny little boy, who's never been parted from big sister for more few minutes wasn't too happy seeing her disappear into a strange building and would only walk keeping it well in sight! In the end we went and sat on the wall in the parking area in the shade of a plum tree where he helped himself to a few windfalls! When Georgina was awake and ready to go, he and I went to pay the bill .... £48 ... where he enjoyed being fussed by all the staff who'd never met him before. Oh! and his delight when he was reunited with his adored big sister, who still being a bit groggy wasn't in the least bit pleased with all his kisses, but he was a good boy and on the way home let her have the whole of the back seat to herself whilst he sat on the floor.
> 
> Since we got home, Georgina's been resting on the cool kitchen tiles but as to be expected she's still a bit stressed and lets me know with accusing looks and a few whimpers now and then. And she won't let me ... that horrid woman who's to blame for everything ... anywhere near her, so I'm leaving her alone knowing (or at least hoping) by tomorrow morning, after a good night's sleep, she'll be her normal loving self!


So pleased to hear that the operation went well and that Georgina is now resting and cooling down. Hope she forgives you as she begins to feel better!
And also pleased to hear that Gwylim was a very good boy under stressful circumstances. 
Best wishes for Georgina's swift recovery.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Out for a couple of hours in the wind and rain with the Midget Army this morning...house now stinks of wet dog and Im being mean by refusing to pick anybody up for cuddles until they are dry!

On another note Im going to have to remove Alfies feather from the garden. I left it there out of curiosity to see how long he could amuse himself by barking at an inanimate object.....apparently the answer to that question is forever!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

silvi said:


> So pleased to hear that the operation went well and that Georgina is now resting and cooling down. Hope she forgives you as she begins to feel better!
> And also pleased to hear that Gwylim was a very good boy under stressful circumstances.
> Best wishes for Georgina's swift recovery.


Thank you Silvi. Last night Georgina ate her dinner as normal before going to bed at around 8pm. She woke around midnight needing to go out and then again about 2.30. This time to complain that Gwylim was taking up too much room on HER mattress and would mum tell him to shift! I ask you! She woke up this morning full of the joys of spring and let the neighbours know she's feeling better by barking loudly and she wolfed down her breakfast of fish fingers and cheese! My vet told me to put her into the cone of shame, but she's being so good and hasn't touched her eyes once since the stitches were put in so I'll leave her be unless she starts scratching them. And yes ... I have been forgiven.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Out for a couple of hours in the wind and rain with the Midget Army this morning...house now stinks of wet dog and Im being mean by refusing to pick anybody up for cuddles until they are dry!
> 
> On another note Im going to have to remove Alfies feather from the garden. I left it there out of curiosity to see how long he could amuse himself by barking at an inanimate object.....apparently the answer to that question is forever!


:Hilarious

Have you got these thunder storms then, where abouts are you? South?
Muttly actually knows the phrase 'wet dog' or 'wet boy' now and knows he has to stay down lol He takes sooo long to dry though, so I got him used to the hair dryer


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cian amused me no end last night by deciding Eric's face needed cleaned, one lick near took the poor pup off his feet, it was cute as he just sat their and let Cian lick the face off him, was getting concern that Cian was just testing how he tasted


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Stick head out door, see its raining and immediately cease all previous bouncy, excited to be going for a walk behaviour while trying to get as far away from the rain as possible is normal behaviour here. The 'rain' today though was a tiny drip off the gutter that fell on her nose and sent her into to hide from the rain mode  We went for a short stroll just to stretch her legs as she is still off her cimalgex so we are not going for miles but I had to carry her over the doorstep and it was only once she was out and realised that it wasn't actually raining that she went back into silly walk mode. Glad to see all is back to normal 



Magyarmum said:


> Thank you Silvi. Last night Georgina ate her dinner as normal before going to bed at around 8pm. She woke around midnight needing to go out and then again about 2.30. This time to complain that Gwylim was taking up too much room on HER mattress and would mum tell him to shift! I ask you! She woke up this morning full of the joys of spring and let the neighbours know she's feeling better by barking loudly and she wolfed down her breakfast of fish fingers and cheese! My vet told me to put her into the cone of shame, but she's being so good and hasn't touched her eyes once since the stitches were put in so I'll leave her be unless sh starts scratching them. And yes ... I have been forgiven.


Glad she is feeling better today and that you have been forgiven


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I am really hoping that the promised storms today hold off for a bit as dimwit has hydrotherapy later (which is not his favourite thing), and with a new physio so I think the combination of that plus storms, which he is also scared of may not be good.
On the plus side, it is over a month since he was last at the vets and even they commented on this yesterday when I rang up to order more drugs for him


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Thank you Silvi. Last night Georgina ate her dinner as normal before going to bed at around 8pm. She woke around midnight needing to go out and then again about 2.30. This time to complain that Gwylim was taking up too much room on HER mattress and would mum tell him to shift! I ask you! She woke up this morning full of the joys of spring and let the neighbours know she's feeling better by barking loudly and she wolfed down her breakfast of fish fingers and cheese! My vet told me to put her into the cone of shame, but she's being so good and hasn't touched her eyes once since the stitches were put in so I'll leave her be unless she starts scratching them. And yes ... I have been forgiven.


So pleased to hear that Georgina is feeling better today (hope the neighbours were pleased too, lol!).
And of course I am very glad that you have been forgiven


----------



## LAMIAHSM (Aug 13, 2015)

Squeeze said:


> Ever feel like sharing something but don't think it warrants a whole new thread...?
> 
> This is the place for you...!
> 
> ...


That's hilarious - he sounds a real character. Our Cocker Spaniel has two speeds - 100 miles a hour and sleep; cats trigger the movement and barking, usually late at night when he sees bright eyes in the dark through glass doors.





  








Daisy Sleeping




__
LAMIAHSM


__
Aug 13, 2015


__
1






Here is this afternoon's speed...zzz


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Not such a long walk for Sophie today so far because we have had heavy rain here and thunder storms too. Sophie isn't bothered by thunder, or rain come to that, but she takes ages to find a 'dry' spot to poo on when it's been raining, so we end up taking longer than I intended even if we don't go as far as usual.
I'm walking round with her in a fog at the moment though. Splitting headache which won't go away. I'm hoping that once the thunder goes the headache goes as well....please!
I'm into work this afternoon helping with telephone interviews of clearing applicants, so really need my head in the right place!


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Never joined in with this thread and I really should 
Where are these storms? We have bright, slightly dull skies and i'm a sucker for a good storm! Send them my way


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Brannybear said:


> Never joined in with this thread and I really should
> Where are these storms? We have bright, slightly dull skies and i'm a sucker for a good storm! Send them my way


Don't know where you live, otherwise I'd send them your way with pleasure


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> Have you got these thunder storms then, where abouts are you? South?


I was out at 7.30 this morning when it was just spitting with rain (the only type the dogs will walk in) so Ive avoided the torrential flood that is happening now! Only a few rumbles of thunder, so not too bad. 
Also ran into my BFF walking to work....dogs were very excited to see her and consequently she now has a ladder in her tights:Nailbiting! bwa ha ha!!:Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Brannybear said:


> Never joined in with this thread and I really should
> Where are these storms? We have bright, slightly dull skies and i'm a sucker for a good storm! Send them my way


Oooh I love a good storm too 
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=radar;sess= (the little X's are lightening strikes)
Looks like the South East are taking a beating at the mo, I think I should get it in Norfolk during the night while I want to sleep


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Oooh I love a good storm too
> http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=radar;sess= (the little X's are lightening strikes)
> Looks like the South East are taking a beating at the mo, I think I should get it in Norfolk during the night while I want to sleep


Its so clever how they make a record of every lightning strike! Looks like the south is getting a battering.
I'm in the Lincoln area so will probably end up with it tomorrow


----------



## LAMIAHSM (Aug 13, 2015)

We have rain - but nothing that will get us too upset yet! Dog still sleeping!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

we've had thunder and lightning here at work so hope Alfie is ok at home.


----------



## LAMIAHSM (Aug 13, 2015)

Last night we had a yellow warning for storms and floods (High Wycombe, BUCKS) but today is a bit of a damp squib in reality!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

LAMIAHSM said:


> That's hilarious - he sounds a real character. Our Cocker Spaniel has two speeds - 100 miles a hour and sleep; cats trigger the movement and barking, usually late at night when he sees bright eyes in the dark through glass doors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww she's gorgeous! Beautiful markings on her nose.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank god its brightening up a bit fingers crossed Alfie and I won't get too wet on tonights walk


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Thank god its brightening up a bit fingers crossed Alfie and I won't get too wet on tonights walk


Ooh I love a rainy walk


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Ooh I love a rainy walk


I do, Alfie does my wife hates the aftermath of one


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We've had a heatwave for the past 8 weeks and it's becoming tedious! Everywhere is looking like the Sahara desert and I can't wait for it to rain. The two G's are only getting a short walk in the early morning because by the time its cooled down at night its too dark to go for a walk! Oh woe is us!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We've had thunder and lightning this morning (while I was in the middle of house visits!!), but hopefully will dry up enough for outdoor training tonight (the hall is a bit cramped with 2 thuggish choc lab brothers and 2 of my giants (not to mention the 2 dainty (cocker spaniel and springerxlab) girls in the class.

@AllthingsRodent , I hope your dad is feeling better. not sure what facilities there are in the hospital, but when I was still living in Scotland and Tyton and OH were in the Isle of WIght I'd skype him regularly. Poor Tyton got a bit confused rushing to the screen to look at me, then dunting the speaker with his nose whenever I spoke to him. My sister's dog, Angus up in Edinburgh has had a few skype conversations with his 'cousin' Tyton as well.....we must be daft in our family


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

No storms here yet either, just rain and that's not been too bad (although Chev still refuses to step foot out the door unless she is bursting)

Hope everyone's dogs aren't too freaked out/scared by the storms.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

just been told by the doctor I have early onset arthritis in my right foot due to an squash injury I got while in college many years ago. 

Not a biggy at the moment and he assures me it it totally manageable for the next 3 to 5 years without any type of operation but eventually it will start to have an effect on my ability to walk Alfie long distances.

Off to see him tomorrow morning for a steroid injection so it won't spoil my two week holiday with the girls and Alfie


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh no  fingers crossed the injection will supress it a bit for now.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

well I suppose it teaches me the lesson that keeping fit is dangerous for your health lol

As I said its no big problem at the moment It started hurting a few months ago when we had the first tube strike and I had to walk in and out of work (4 miles each way) it irritated the condition and is why I've been in so much pain with it.

Not stopping me going for works I just look like an old man in the morning for the first ten fifteen minutes while I hobble about until I get going for the day,

The steroid at the moment is a one off to try to get it a little bit under control and not spoil my holiday. He's also going to send me to a foot specialist to get a medical insole made for my shoe to take some of the pressure of it so not a major life changing thing for the next few years at least


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear that @jamat, but at least it's manageable for the time being.

Today our agility jump arrived for training practice at home. So excited! It's also super easy to put up/take down and carry around in it's own bag, so means I can practice in different locations too.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We (read that as me) are starting to get sick and tired of on leash pavement pounds -sigh-
Thai managed to catch his wound whilst I was at work one day and the OH didn't notice so it popped open and during the day a nice bit of proud flesh formed  So it was back to a pressure bandage and it will stay on (beyond changes) until this wound blooming heals...if it carries on for much longer then it may be a vet job to glue it all together so the inside heals, but the vet is fine to leave me dress it for now.

I have the weekend off now so I should be able to keep the bandage off to dry the wound out...at least I know I can keep him quiet, the OH is useless and to be fair Thai does play him like a fool 

Ohhh you have reminded me that I want to pick up some agility things for us to play with, hope you have fun with yours @Dogloverlou


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@StormyThai - I sympathise. I spent much of last year doing boring 10 minute lead only walks with my boy. Hope the foot heals soon.
Thankfully the storms stayed away yesterday (apart from the odd bout of torrential rain) but I think I can safely say that the dimwit doesn't like the new physio very much (our usual physio is on maternity leave so we are seeing one of her colleagues). But other than a bit of grumbling and an impressive display of barking at the beginning he was actually very good. The physio doesn't actually handle him at all - I do all the work, including getting in the tank with him, but he was watching her very carefully...
Took him for a short walk afterwards, during a gap in the rain and did some more recall and emergency stop practice which he is getting very good at


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@StormyThai hope the pressure bandage works, so that you can soon stop pounding the streets!
@Dimwit loved the description of Dimwit's physio session. Sounds like he had fun despite himself .

Won't be taking Sophie out much today. I have 'volunteered' my daughters (and later my OH) instead. 
Ended up at the docs last night as headache was getting worse and making me dizzy. Doc says I have sinusitis, which is kind of a relief as I was thinking of more nasty stuff.... But evidently I have been wandering around for the last few days with a high temperature, so am now on double-strength antibiotics and have to take it easy.

Sophie doesn't really care who takes her out, but as I'm the one who actually takes an interest in throwing her ball (rather than standing there chatting and forgetting she is waiting for the ball to be chucked...), I don't think she'll be getting as much exercise.
Never mind


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@silvi hopefully the meds kick in soon!

OH had an up and down session at training last night. For some reason he wanted to handle wee Ronin, leaving me with the big fellow (who is an absolute novice to training and usually only responds when OH shouts loudly at him!) but after 10 min of being dragged all over the square by Ronin who point blank refused to listen to OH I got thrust the lead and told to 'swap'. Ronin then spent most of the rest of the session calmly doing his exercises, except for when he was meant to be sitting quietly by me on the bench and OH and TYton were sitting/lying about 5 feet away - at which point Ronin casually lay down, stretched and did a 180 degree roll til he was lying snuggled into his brothers back end - very sweet, but not quite keeping quietly out of the way not distracting/sabotaging his brother! 

Paul then had a major breakthrough. After class 1 Tyton managing to sit offlead but unable to move in the recall due to his mental turmoil between wanting to come to me and knowing the temptation of greeting everyone else once he actually moved would be too much. To Class 2 Tyton doing a lovely sit and wait, but on the recall trotting past OH to give slobbery kisses to Poppy the Cocker spaniel, we progressed to CLass 3 where he sat, waited, moved (at snail's pace) towards OH on recall in a perfectly straight line before veering to the side and sitting peering round OH's legs at Poppy (but NOT moving towards her). We are improving, allbeit slowly


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Was just mummy and barney in the house last night, so was up to mummy to get him settled for bed and mummy said he was fine and went to sleep straight away. Then went upstairs woke mummy up so she got out of bed and barney went and set by the sit door to be let out. 

Once he was done he went on the sofa and curled up to go back to sleep as it was only 5.30am cue mother going back up to bed and not a sound from him until she went back down at 8.00am.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Tyton said:


> @silvi hopefully the meds kick in soon!


Thanks 
As to the trainng....


Tyton said:


> We are improving, allbeit slowly


And at least it sounds like fun


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

@silvi ....Wow we are on a roll.I haven't been able to sleep much all week.Every time i would lay down i would start coughing.Well on wednesday i started coughing up blood.Off to the doc we go.Found out it is pneumonia. So now i have codine cough syrup and major antibiotics.Glad there is nobody to walk right now.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> @silvi ....Wow we are on a roll.I haven't been able to sleep much all week.Every time i would lay down i would start coughing.Well on wednesday i started coughing up blood.Off to the doc we go.Found out it is pneumonia. So now i have codine cough syrup and major antibiotics.Glad there is nobody to walk right now.


Now that is nasty!
You take care and look after yourself.
And here's hoping the antibiotics work and you feel much better soon.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

silvi said:


> As to the trainng....
> 
> And at least it sounds like fun


I think we just get invited along for comedy value 
Seriously though, it's a good bunch of owners who all get along and help each other out, no-one is made to feel bad and none of them bat an eyelid about any of our four giants whereas in some settings people seem really apprehensive if one of ours takes a step towards them/their dog, or lets out a wee squeak or a bounce so it's really refreshing to feel so much part of the group 

@silvi and @Rott lover - this thread is looking more and more like my afternoon surgery list! (which I'd better get on with seeing rather than messing about on here - oops)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ouch, poor Thai on catching his wound @StormyThai. Hope he heals quickly.

We haven't had much practice with our jump yet because of the weather and a rather wussy Cash who refuses to go outside when it's so wet 

Hope all those feeling ill are feeling better soon!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hope everyone who is ill is feeling better soon.

Chevy has been at day care today so is shattered this evening. She still managed to jump to attention when OH dropped some fish on the floor though. She was really good though and just sat staring at it then gave a lovely 'watch' when asked so I let her eat it as it was only a little bit. We worked hard on leaving dropped food so every time she leaves it without being asked I feel so proud of her.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Still as hot as hell here in Hungary, but did manage to get a 10 minute walk early this morning before being driven inside by the heat! The good news is that the forecast for Tuesday is rain and a 12 degree drop in temperature to around 22C. About time too as the two G's have just about forgotten what their legs are for!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of poorly folk, @silvi sinitus is so painful, I hope you feel better soon and yes when I had it I thought lots of bad stuff.

@Dogloverlou I hope you can take some photos of Cash with the agility equipment, you're such a good photographer.

@StormyThai Molly plays my husband for a fool too... I hope the wound heals quickly.

Molly is spending tomorrow with our trainer as a houseguest which she'll love. I'm not sure who enjoys it more, the trainer or Molly. We've had a week of irritating problems. Molly's eye isn't getting much better in my opinion though my OH thinks it is so I'm going to go back to the vets for the millionth time. The GPS collar has broken too, the lock fell out. I don't use it that much but the trainer does for walks and this morning Molly killed a frog in the garden. And having had two days of a much better tummy, this morning at 2.30am I was in the garden, in my pjs in the rain with a poo bum dog. At least she asked to go out and she was fine on her walks this morning. The vet can't find anything wrong with her either.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Day one of the bandage being off is going well so far  We have just been for a walk around one of the fields (on leash just in case) and it is still holding up, so hopefully it has healed on the inside now...

I have also just ordered a K9 bridle for Thai, his Dogmatic is looking a little worn after 3 years of solid use so I wanted to replace it before the stitching becomes too worn,
I've heard good reviews about it so hopefully Thai will like it


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@MollySmith Thanks and glad to hear that your poo bum dog is feeling better again now after the frog episode 

@StormyThai glad to hear that Thai's wound is healing nicely now. Will look forward to pictures when he gets his K9 bridle


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@StormyThai I have a K9 bridle for Cash. It's ok, but tightens quite considerably around the muzzle when the dog pulls/puts pressure on the collar etc and that turns me off at times. But we do use ours daily.

@MollySmith I did get a few pics today but nothing spectacular as he's still not entirely sure of what he's supposed to be doing. Thanks for the compliments  Hope Molly is ok and her poo bum clears up. Lets hope the Frog doesn't repeat on her!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> @StormyThai I have a K9 bridle for Cash. It's ok, but tightens quite considerably around the muzzle when the dog pulls/puts pressure on the collar etc and that turns me off at times. But we do use ours daily.


That's one of the reasons I didn't rush out to buy it. I'm not a fan of head collars that tighten. But now I have his pulling under control (mostly, I won't claim he is perfect lol) I only really have the head collar as a "Just in case" type of thing. So his leash is attached to both the head collar and his harness (or collar) and the head collar only comes into play if I need that extra control.

I might find Thai hates it and end up selling it on, but thought I wouldn't know if I didn't try it out


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@MollySmith just for you 



















Technically I should be standing right next to him, but I was slightly out of frame for picture purposes


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith I hope Molly has a nice time tomorrow and that you get some answers to the problems. For her eye, is it worth asking for a referral either back to the specialist you saw before, or somewhere else?
I think I may be phoning the vets on Monday morning as I am a little bit worried about dimwit who has been drooling excessively today. I have had a look in his mouth/ at his teeth and there is nothing obviously wrong but it is unusual for him. Obviously if it gets worse or he seems unwell I will phone the out of hours vets but I am a bit reluctant to take him there as I know how bad a patient he is, and he will need some pretty heavy sedation before he will let anyone near his mouth and my vets know how to manage him.
*sigh* I was just at the vets this morning, picking up his medication and thinking things were going well as he hasn't been there for a month...


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy came to work with me as OH dropped the 'oh by the way I'm going out all day rather than just this evening' bomb on me at 6.30 this morning  I now have a very sleepy puppy. She loves the vets so bounced around the place like she owned it when we got there. Took her self straight to the scales first thing this morning, sat on them and waited for me to catch up, then when I told her she needed to put her stuff near her bed off she bounced to the kennels. Took cheese with us so did a few searches at lunch time followed by a gentle walk up the lane to settle down as the super exciting mix of scentwork and the vets had her bouncing off the walls and looking like her brain was going to explode!

I hope Dimwit and Molly are feeling better soon and that Thai's wound stays closed.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Thank you @Maria_1986, Molly was feeling much better yesterday and we had a good night after I put her back on chicken and rice. @Dimwit , I hope he's made it through today so you can see the regular vet?

Well, I'd like to say that a day without a dog is hard! It was a nice day - better than I thought at the railway do. Lots of train spotters with the anoraks - I grew up with them thanks to my dad working with trains! My OH managed to win a raffle prize to go on the footplate so he was very happy and I met my lovely god daughters too, their parents and their dog. But we were absolutely right not to take Molly. My friend's dog guards a lot which Molly doesn't but it isn't reactive and I'd hate for Molly to show this. There were lots of dogs around the town not all the best behaved so I think we would have set back her lead work and progress from reactivity and I don't believe in flooding as an answer which it would have been. Sheringham was so busy and I think every other person had a dog. But I did miss her so much, I'm not used to walking without having a lead in my hand and not having someone to share my ice cream with (yes @Dimwit I had an ice cream - cinnamon, it was lovely!)

I am now sitting in my dog free house waiting for Miss Molly to be dropped off at 9.30. C'mon......!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad Molly is feeling better, I bet you can't wait to get her home @MollySmith

Today has been a good day 
Second day without a bandage and no reopening :Mooning No off leash time yet just to be safe, but if it stays closed it shouldn't be much longer before normal service is resumed 

AND with my new found confidence (and liver paste) we have had an awesome weekend of walks with zero melt downs -does a happy dance-
Today we even tried a couple of walks that we have been avoiding due to narrow paths and blind corners ON A SUNDAY 

I am brimming with pride for the fat head today, he done good :Smug


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

And we have just been awarded second place in an online photo comp for handsome males 
Just waiting for the rest of the results to see if we have won anything else


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Well done @StormyThai both on the walk front and the photo comp.
@MollySmith - glad you had a good day, and I think ice cream is compulsory on days like this 

Dimwit is not quite as dribbly now but still not right - and this morning there was a big wet patch on his tuffies mattress. He has been very quiet all day as well so I think I will be ringing the vets tomorrow morning


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well done @StormyThai. I never seem to find photo comps these days as they're mostly all FB related. Good job on the walk and the healing wound too.

@Dimwit sorry to hear your boy isn't feelingquite right again 

2 hour training class this afternoon and Cash was super fidgety and distracted. Think it was the warm weather. Was about 75 out and there was no shade. 1:1 next week, and then field hire the week after and I'm super excited about that!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful morning today. Sunshine, blue skies, nice breeze soooo,
hour and a half park/scrubland walk for the three amigos and hour pavement/long line walk for my little problem child.
now have 4 pooped dogs and one extremely pooped mum!:Yawn
(cant believe people think chihuahuas dont require any exercise, my lot could outwalk me any day!).


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not a leash or a pavement in sight...FINALLY :Happy


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Not a leash or a pavement in sight...FINALLY :Happy


And one very happy Thai


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Dimwit did you get in touch with the vet? I hope little one is alright.

@StormyThai what a happy dog!

Molly got back home fine. She adores our trainer friend so much, she had two long walks and finally managed to sleep in the afternoon, curled up with my friend's lovely lab. He is a very patient dog and seems to like Molly which is just as well. Sleeping with the other dogs is a big deal for Molly and this must be the first time in the 3 years we've known our friend that she's managed it. We've not left Molly there very often (about 6 times) but each time she has, my friend has to separate the dogs as Molly wants to keep playing and really does need to rest. So she was a good guest, even had a bath because she and her friends rolled in fox poo . OH said she's been sleepy all day bless her.

Vets tomorrow I hope if I can get an appointment.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Today i discovered that cracks in the dry ground make Ned all zoomy


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Today i discovered that cracks in the dry ground make Ned all zoomy


Hehehe! Bless him!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Had a good day today. First we met Beau and Kahn's sister, Skye for a walk. We haven't seen her for a couple of months, Ronin was smaller than her last time, and now towers over her. Kahn and Skye love meeting up, they trot along, shoulder to shoulder like 2 old friends and apart from a few bounces, Ronin was well behaved for an hour of offlead walking/playing. Unfortunately we were paused at the gate, all 3 dogs onlead, sorting out poobags when I looked round to find Ronin getting on just too well with Skye. Was only a moment and he didn't quite connect, bUt was swiftly informed that humping your brother's sister was NOT acceptable! 

Ronin then had a training session this afternoon, Chili his training buddy was unfortunately sick this morning, so Ronin ended up getting a 1-2-1 session. He's really quick on the uptake and we managed to progress from 'mat' to a sendaway with no mat or down command. Followed by some 'positions on the move' we hadn't tried before. His A recall and general heelwork position also seems to be gelling. We were in a public park as it was just us, and Ronin was then lovely and relaxed while the trainer talked me through some different methods, and we showed off our beginnings of touch a target and clicker training. Very impressed with the wee man who is now understandably crashed out snoring in th middle of the floor


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Trying to get to sleep but Chevy is awake and huffing and puffing. I'm pretty sure she is complaining that she is shut in the bedroom with me and not allowed to go down and cuddle her grandma on the sofa like usual. My brother and his girlfriend are both scared of dogs, although they both love Chevy, but as my brother had an issue with a dog at work today he is a little more unsure around her than usual. So rather than her normal sleeping spot at my Mums (the sofa but with access to the rest of the house) she is on the floor in my room instead incase my brother gets up in the night. At home she is in the spare room behind a baby gate so you would think she would enjoy being able to be her slightly clingy self overnight as well but she would rather be on 'her' sofa!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Today is a good day.
Logan slept through the night again beautifully and woke me up at ten to six for a wee. No messing around, he just got on with it when we got outside. 
Now he wants snoozes and cuddles and is the cutest little button. 
I cant complain. I booked today off work as it's my birthday and so I think this means I might get away with a lay in for an hour or so. 
I dont think anything is better than puppy cuddles.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> @Dimwit did you get in touch with the vet? I hope little one is alright.


I think just the threat of the vets worked as he was fine yesterday morning! I was off work with a migraine so we spent most of the day snuggled up on the sofa (he is quite a good nurse when I am ill, thankfully). I will keep an eye on him but fingers crossed it is just another unexplained mystery in the life of dimwit...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It's raining today and after venturing out for a quick pee, both mine are snuggled up, asleep on the sofa. Yesterday was pretty hectic with a trip to the vet to have Georgina's poorly eyes checked, which she always finds traumatic. Over the weekend she developed a limp in her front leg which I also wanted the vet to have a look at whilst we were there. As the weather has turned cooler, left the little black devil in the car where he disgraced himself by howling at everyone who walked past! (Georgina and I pretended we didn't know him)! The good news is that her eyes are perfect and the stitches can come out next Monday ... the bad news is a pulled shoulder muscle and she's on restricted walking until the next vet visit! Wouldn't you know it! After weeks of having to restrict their walks due to the heat, now it's cooler we still can't do much walking due to her blooming shoulder! Made our way home in a stream of heavy traffic ... mainly tourists from a certain neighbouring country who are convinced that the road rules don't apply to them! The little black devil further disgraced himself by being sick all over the rear window ledge which must have been a delightful sight for the driver of the truck behind us. So quite an eventful day was had by all!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Today is my last day in this job so get to spend two weeks with the pups  get ready for death by pictures lol


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@Katalyst - Glad Logan slept and Happy Birthday 

@Magyarmum - Poor Georgina, typical isnt it  

We are on restricted exercise now. He is allowed only 2 short walks on a short lead each day this week which is going to be around the streets as he is far too delicate to be jumped on by uncontrolled dogs around fields 
Next week he is allowed 2 slightly longer walks on a short lead and depending on his leg we might be able to go to the field first thing in the morning as long as he is okay to withstand another dog bounding up. 
Vet thinks it`ll take about six weeks to get him back to normal exercise


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Catching up....

@MollySmith hope all went well at the vets with Molly.

@Maria_1986 Hppe that Chevy got over her huff and you managed to get some sleep 

@Dimwit glad to hear that Dimwit is fine again and hope that your migraine has gone by now.

@Magyarmum glad that Georgina's eyes have healed well, but sorry to hear about her shoulder injury. Just hope she's fully well soon. And as for your little black devil....hope he is okay too, but sympathise with you having to clean the yukky car window!

@Katalyst - nice to see you and Logan on this thread. And Happy Birthday!

@Canine K9 - hope Bailey's foot heals well. That's a long time isn't it? He must have really done a bit of damage!

and to @Tyton ....that was close with Ronin!

As for us.....
I'm still almost on 'home arrest' with sinusitis and not feeling that great, so my walks with Sophie are rather limited.
So Sophie is getting her exercise mainly with my daughters and their friends, so whatever there is to report, they are not telling me....
She seems okay though


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, you're not missing out on fine walking weather @silvi *sigh*. Raining and miserable here and I've taken the dogs out for their walk as they refuse to enter the garden 

Hope all feeling ill are feeling better soon, pooches and humans alike x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Great day for us, due to the rain we have had a couple of lovely quiet walks so far 

Oh and our K9 bridle turned up today, so far I am impressed.

Also I am in the process of teaching one of my clients dogs to pose in trees :Angelic


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Took Adam to visit my parents today! He was really good, didnt disgrace himself by watering the furniture and was even friendly to my brother (after a digestive bribe!). Not too keen on the train but he is my most bombproof dog so he did enjoy the change of scenery and company, as long as he didnt let me out of his sight.
oh, and he also enjoyed the rugs! No rugs or carpets at my house at all so he had to go round their house rolling on each and every rug he found!LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

Finally decided to join this thread. Buddy has got one of his funny tummies tonight though he hasn't lost his appetite. He just had his usual block walks today as unable to take him for long walks alone but do sometimes with my bf. He is fast asleep in his crate now after being sick before.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh I do like your client's dog @StormyThai and Thai looks very handsome. Did you win anymore prizes in the competition?

@Dimwit, I hope you feel better soon and glad little one is on the mend.

We have Viscotears from the vet. Mr S had to take Molly as I've been off sick this afternoon and to be honest I think I would have pushed a bit more for a referral but there we go. I'll see how it goes.

We also had the 'mmmm would Molly like a Mr Molly friend chat' this afternoon. We said we would when I had finished the MA and that's very soon now. Hard to tell. Maybe she's enough trouble on her own.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Oh I do like your client's dog @StormyThai and Thai looks very handsome. Did you win anymore prizes in the competition?


I am growing quite fond of Tyler (my clients dog, and yes it does get confusing lol), gets so excited when I show up now. My job is just awesome 

No we weren't placed in any other classes, but then I'm glad someone else got the chance as I had already been placed. We weren't expecting anything for second, but it turns out we will receive a rosette and some bits for Thai so quite excited to see what that is


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovely pics Stormy 

Well we had an awful walk last night, Muttly's reactivity was off the scale compared to how he's been lately  Such a shame.
We had come out of our house and to the top of the green when he spied 2 (not sure what to call them, kinda looked like Pitbulls!) but yeah them, very well behaved of course just standing there while owners leashed them (no idea why they waiting to get on the road to leash them though!!) but Muttly went mad at them, barking and lunging, so we walked back to our house. The owners were muttering there dissproval which just wound me up.

Then into the playground and that bloody GSD came running over again, couldn't get rid. Muttly barking and growling, owners finally came and got him (they were in the next field ffs!!!). So that stressed him, even more.

Then had a walk, saw noone luckily, picked some Blackberries, Muttly was watching me, I gave him the odd one, then he thought "sod this, ill pick my own" and started ever so carefully picking them off the low branches for himself :Hilarious.

Then came to the end of the lane and we are faced with a little Yorkie, very sweet lil thing, up on his back legs really wanting to come and see Muttly, and I had to stay back in the lane until he had passed, Muttly was a little better, I got him to sit and wait and he did, albeit having a whine while he did so.

So now I have to try and walk while not seeing anyone for the week, which is impossible  ffs.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Then came to the end of the lane and we are faced with a little Yorkie, very sweet lil thing, up on his back legs really wanting to come and see Muttly, and I had to stay back in the lane until he had passed, Muttly was a little better, I got him to sit and wait and he did, albeit having a whine while he did so.
> 
> So now I have to try and walk while not seeing anyone for the week, which is impossible  ffs.


Dunno....If you managed to get Muttly to calm down enough to sit and wait while the yorkie went by, I don't think he was totally 'out of it' as regards reactions.
I know it says several days for the anxiety peak to go down completely, but that is only an average guide and you know your dog. Seems to me that he gets stressed out and hyper but is learning to 'come down' to a lower level a bit quicker?
(Hope so for your sake )


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@MollySmith Hope you are feeling a bit better today. The 'mmmm would Molly like a Mr Molly friend chat' sounds interesting 

@danielled hope Buddy is feeling better this morning.

Opened the door a couple of hours ago to my two daughters going "Ooh, Urgh, yeuk! Take her please!" and a very smelly Sophie.

They had taken her to the park for me and then had obviously not been watching her close enough on her long lead...because she had rolled in fox poo.... and they hadn't noticed until they put her proper lead on to bring her home.
When questioned, it seems that they had thought it 'funny' how she had been 'trying to balance on her head...' Yep. she does that when rolling in fox poo! 

We now have a freshly-bathed, wet and zoomie dog and the whole flat smells of a mixture of wet fox poo, dog shampoo and smelly, wet dog...
Lovely! :Yuck


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

He's fine today. Me and my bf are taking him for a long walk today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

Forget my last post he's just been sick again poor boy. He came to tell me so I said are you going to be sick and let him out.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

silvi said:


> @MollySmith Hope you are feeling a bit better today. The 'mmmm would Molly like a Mr Molly friend chat' sounds interesting
> 
> @danielled hope Buddy is feeling better this morning.
> 
> ...


Oh no!! how horrible!! 
In regards to Muttly, yeah that is true but we are also noticing some other stress issues in him. Basically with the door and post coming through. Today he is on a very high stress level, there are people outside doing work and in and out of vans he keeps trotting back and forth to the front door to see if they are coming in here.
The post came through and my hubby said leave and he didn't (normally does) then he snapped at him  He also snapped at him on Friday when Tesco's delivery came and he wouldn't get away from the door.
I have the Nature's Menu delivery coming today, so we have had to shut the baby gate so hubby can answer the door and not have to deal with Muttly.

I have told hubby a plan for the post/doorbell for us to work with, but this afternoon I have to be at work and the delivery is coming, so I said to save anything escalating while I'm not there, just shut the baby gate and step over it to answer the door.

Really can't deal with anything else going wrong at the mo ffs.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh dear @Muttly that's not good for your hubby's relationship with Muttly.
I think you tried all the calming stuff before? (diffusers etc).
Hope Muttly calms down.

I know what it's like (as you know) having a dog that gets 'set off' and finds it hard to calm down, so I'm hoping that the calming vibes I'm sending to Muttly are more effective than they are on Sophie!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

silvi said:


> Oh dear @Muttly that's not good for your hubby's relationship with Muttly.
> I think you tried all the calming stuff before? (diffusers etc).
> Hope Muttly calms down.
> 
> I know what it's like (as you know) having a dog that gets 'set off' and finds it hard to calm down, so I'm hoping that the calming vibes I'm sending to Muttly are more effective than they are on Sophie!


Thank you Silvi (lol just typed Sophie then, my mind is screwed lately). I never did try the plug ins no! Think I might, thanks


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

danielled said:


> Forget my last post he's just been sick again poor boy. He came to tell me so I said are you going to be sick and let him out.


Oh no!
Poor Buddy


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Barney has his pops back and is now a very happy boy, though he not to sure about the rotator that my dad has to use now when going out as he jumped on mum's knee for protection when dad brought it in to fold it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

silvi said:


> Oh no!
> Poor Buddy


I need to get him booked in at the vets so will mention this to his vet when I go because don't know about you but being sick two days in a row is a bit of a worry.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am sorry @Muttly not what you need at all. I found a Adaptail collar really helpful for Molly when she was trying to settle in the house, more than the plug in. I think the baby gate sounds like a good solution though obviously don't know the layout of your house but perhaps one you can employ anyway for the front door?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

danielled said:


> I need to get him booked in at the vets so will mention this to his vet when I go because don't know about you but being sick two days in a row is a bit of a worry.


At least he is still eating and drinking and not showing any pain symptoms?
But I'm a worrier and would be at the vet quite soon. And as you need to book him in anyway....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

silvi said:


> At least he is still eating and drinking and not showing any pain symptoms?
> But I'm a worrier and would be at the vet quite soon. And as you need to book him in anyway....


No he hasn't showed signs of pain. He is very quiet and mostly just sleeping but he is drinking which is good. My niece asked if she could give him a treat so explained I don't want him having treats because he has a funny tummy again.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> I am sorry @Muttly not what you need at all. I found a Adaptail collar really helpful for Molly when she was trying to settle in the house, more than the plug in. I think the baby gate sounds like a good solution though obviously don't know the layout of your house but perhaps one you can employ anyway for the front door?


Thanks @MollySmith It's basically like, walk in the front door, stairs on right, ahead hallway to kitchen, so we have the stairgate about a metre from the front door, it goes across from the banister to just before the lounge door which is on the left. So I have told OH today to shut the gate about 12pm, then open it again once post has been. He can just lean over and get the post and no conflict.

The good news is Muttly was good as gold last night on our walk! Saw a few dogs and he happily sat and stayed by my side in the playing field while a lab was running around near us playing fetch with it's owner 
Then again he waited while 4 dogs passed just the other side of the bank (he couldn't quite see them, but he knew they were there as he'd seen them from a distance just before and I got him to wait while they disappeared behind the bank).
Also we had 2 other dogs that ended up following us and Muttly was ignoring them and trotting next to me, then one came running over :Shifty, Muttly did see him off tbh, had a sniff, then growled and the dog ran away. Not what I want, but I can't stop dogs running up to us unfortunately.

So by his stress levels the last 2 days I have come to think that he did really well last night.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

danielled said:


> I need to get him booked in at the vets so will mention this to his vet when I go because don't know about you but being sick two days in a row is a bit of a worry.


He's not eating anything manky in the garden is he? (sorry I haven't read any other posts that say why he's being sick, so tell me to shush if you like).


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

Muttly said:


> He's not eating anything manky in the garden is he? (sorry I haven't read any other posts that say why he's being sick, so tell me to shush if you like).


No he never goes out there without me and he is always onlead in the garden. He seems ok at the minute but he was yesterday then he was sick. He has always had a funny tum from a pup so his tummy goes off at the slightest thing. Mum is booking him in at the vet so when we go will mention this. You know to see if we can find out what is causing it.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

danielled said:


> No he never goes out there without me and he is always onlead in the garden. He seems ok at the minute but he was yesterday then he was sick. He has always had a funny tum from a pup so his tummy goes off at the slightest thing. Mum is booking him in at the vet so when we go will mention this. You know to see if we can find out what is causing it.


Aww poor lil lad  Well let us know how it goes at the Vet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Aww poor lil lad  Well let us know how it goes at the Vet.


I will there are a few issues he is having, his nails, his anal glands and this funny tum of his.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor little Brig dog has gloopy eyes and the usual trick of clorophenicol has just not worked, so we're off to the vet at 10. He's partially deaf, still gallops round the park/woods thinking he can catch the crows. Age is definitely a factor, but compared to a border collie who is the same age-12-who was positively hobbling round yesterday, I'm really happy with his general health.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Dimwit is now completely back to "normal" so we were able to have a lovely walk yesterday (without meeting a single other dog or person ). We did lots of recall and emergency stop practice, which is coming along very well (with a bit of help from liver cake).
He is very funny though, every day when I get home he has to have something in his mouth when he comes to greet me. usually it is one of his toys or stagbar/buffalo horn but yesterday he chose to present me with a sofa cushion


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Living in the back of beyond in deepest, darkest Hungary my two are quite used to coming across strange "beasties". Normally, they just ignore them, but occasionally, like yesterday afternoon, they're not sure how they're supposed to react to them. We'd arrived home, I'd unpacked all the goodies and just changed into dry clothes, (having been soaked to the skin loading the groceries into the car), when my neighbour called round offering to take the two G's for a walk. Grabbing their leads I went to the front gate and was about to put Gwylim's lead on when we heard a grunting noise. To our astonishment a few seconds later a grubby pink piglet came trotting down the path quite oblivious to the fact that wandering around all on his own he was in danger of ending up on someone's dinner plate! Gwylim stared at him in total disbelief, but Miss Pei Face, who considers the path to be under her jurisdiction, let him know in no uncertain manner, which didn't faze him one bit and he told her so by oinking back at her, then carried on his way, only to be scooped up by my neighbour who returned the escapee to his owners who live down the road from me!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats awesome!! I never see anything cool like stray piglets on my walks.
I just have lots of urban sprawl around me. Lots of litter too...in fact yesterday Adam and Alfie both picked up the same chip to eat on seperate walks! Being a mean mum, I made them both drop it...good thing it wasnt Hannah or that chip would of been history in less then a second! ('drop it' is less sucessful with a dog who goes from see to snaffle in a millisecond!).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Ha that's brilliant Magyarmum! and I was excited when I moved up here to see Ducks in my garden


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> ('drop it' is less sucessful with a dog who goes from see to snaffle in a millisecond!).


That's my problem with Sophie too.
She has perfected the art of 'smell, see, grab, swallow' with lightening speed!
She will 'drop it' if I notice on time. But it's the being on time that none of us can master and she must know this....
Now if only she was so easy to 'train' in good things


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Took Alf out earlier and passed a guy with 2 small children. I overheard him telling the kids why Alfie was wearing a yellow ribbon on his lead and what it meant.
Makes me so happy to know that somebody knows the significance of the yellow ribbon!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Took Alf out earlier and passed a guy with 2 small children. I overheard him telling the kids why Alfie was wearing a yellow ribbon on his lead and what it meant.
> Makes me so happy to know that somebody knows the significance of the yellow ribbon!


Does he want to come here and tell people what Buddy's yellowdoguk lead cover means. They seem to think it means let my rude dog approach that dog.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Mr Cuillin was a good boy/show off on one of his walks with my mum yesterday. They met another young collie who was bouncing along on lead towing the owner behind so my mum told Cuillin to step off the path and sit and look at her while the other collie passed them - he did exactly as he was told with that little collie smirk that means "I bet you wish your dog was as well behaved as me". later in the same walk they met a young Border Terrier who gets a bit silly with other dogs, Cuillin didn't even wait to be told, just stepped smartly off the path and sat up straight facing my mum, smirked as the other owner went passed then gave a meaningful look at mum's treat bag because collies with good manners need sweeties.
I've often noticed that if the other dog is well behaved, mine try to show me up but if it is misbehaving then Angus and Cuillin both seem to have this urge to show off how good they are being (and a nearly identical smirk).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

That's brilliant @speug bet you're so proud of him  lol @ the 'collie smirk'

We had another good walk last night, didn't see many dogs but one we did see, walked very close to us and Muttly stayed 100% focused on me 
We then walked past the Geese and Muttly just watched them:








Then he found a plastic bottle to play with (I gave up taking his own toy to play with, as he prefers to play with rubbish he finds in the fields  ) It's fine because he is so good on his leave now and he knows to leave beer cans etc alone.








Then on the way back we practised his 'sit and stay' which he has totally got now 









It may not sound like much, but it is harder when he has a slight pull on the flexi, so he has to resist that and his urge to run to me. I have been training this when on a walk and he has to be on lead over there.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@Muttly Goldie is such a good boy  He reminds me so much of Bailey. Bailey also likes finding rubbish on the field and playing with it  
Glad you had a good walk


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> @Muttly Goldie is such a good boy  He reminds me so much of Bailey. Bailey also likes finding rubbish on the field and playing with it
> Glad you had a good walk


Thank you, I'm very happy with him  He had such an awful day on Tuesday and it really makes you appreciate the good ones 
Does he like the grass cuttings too? Muttly goes mad for them, especially when they have compacted into a big clump, he chucks it around and chases it lol


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Thank you, I'm very happy with him  He had such an awful day on Tuesday and it really makes you appreciate the good ones
> Does he like the grass cuttings too? Muttly goes mad for them, especially when they have compacted into a big clump, he chucks it around and chases it lol


I know what you mean! Yeah he does, but I don`t like them when he gets them in his fur


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> I know what you mean! Yeah he does, but I don`t like them when he gets them in his fur


Yeah probably not much fun when you have a fluffball lol bless him.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We've just been for a lovely walk across the fields at the back of our house, and had we kept on walking we'd be in Slovakia by now as it's only 2 kms away! I put the dogs back on their leads to go over the ditch and through the copse into my land as I'm training them not to jump over the ditch (which is fine for them but too wide for me to jump) but to carefully walk down one side and up the other,then wait for me to follow. We'd just gone through the copse when the church bells started to ring which I didn't expect today being a Saturday. What bad timing as Miss Pei Face considers it her duty to check on every person attending church, so she started to fidget wanting to get to her look out post at the front gate, only to be told to "wait" and "look at me". Being a good obedient girl, she sat down and looked at me and was rewarded by being let off her lead and told to "go" which she did at breakneck speed, leaving the little black devil and me to finish enjoying our walk.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> We've just been for a lovely walk across the fields at the back of our house, and had we kept on walking we'd be in Slovakia by now as it's only 2 kms away! I put the dogs back on their leads to go over the ditch and through the copse into my land as I'm training them not to jump over the ditch (which is fine for them but too wide for me to jump) but to carefully walk down one side and up the other,then wait for me to follow. We'd just gone through the copse when the church bells started to ring which I didn't expect today being a Saturday. What bad timing as Miss Pei Face considers it her duty to check on every person attending church, so she started to fidget wanting to get to her look out post at the front gate, only to be told to "wait" and "look at me". Being a good obedient girl, she sat down and looked at me and was rewarded by being let off her lead and told to "go" which she did at breakneck speed, leaving the little black devil and me to finish enjoying our walk.


What a very good girl she was, put under that unexpected pressure. Well done on the training!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

1:1 training today. Cash was filmed doing the steeple chase and he had great fun doing that  Field hire next week which I'm excited about!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai's leg has pretty much healed now (just a bit of scab to drop off but that's it). He does have a scar (  ) but hopefully the hair will grow over it in time.
His walks are going brilliantly, the new head collar is a god send :Joyful


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Not much to report, Molly's eye isn't much better and she's sulking because we got caught in the most awful downpour on a walk around my parents village. However she charmed my colleagues who were celebrating a leaving do. My OH popped in very briefly with her as it's our local pub and she was the star of the evening, my friend who was leaving, Nice Ben, got a lovely face wash (from Molly, not me).


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Not much to report, Molly's eye isn't much better and she's sulking because we got caught in the most awful downpour on a walk around my parents village. However she charmed my colleagues who were celebrating a leaving do. My OH popped in very briefly with her as it's our local pub and she was the star of the evening, my friend who was leaving, Nice Ben, got a lovely face wash (from Molly, not me).


We missed that down pour by about 2 minutes. It started just as we were finishing up and then the sky up chucked once we got in


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> We missed that down pour by about 2 minutes. It started just as we were finishing up and then the sky up chucked once we got in


Lucky you, it was awful. Mum and I were half way between their house and the church. We took refuge in the porch at the church as we weren't sure of dog etiquette in churches and then made to a memorial shelter which is a bit like an old wooden bandstand. I think the last time I hung around there was when I was a secondary school, smoking cigs  Molly was proper naffed off as she had to wait until we got home to do super, drying off zoomies.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

We missed the rain. Well, dimwit started crying and demanding a walk, so I put my coat, shoes and hat on, opened the front door and he decided that he didn't want to go out after all 
We did have a nice walk this morning so he has been remarkably good at sitting on the sofa with me while I watched show-jumping and did my knitting


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> We missed the rain. Well, dimwit started crying and demanding a walk, so I put my coat, shoes and hat on, opened the front door and he decided that he didn't want to go out after all
> We did have a nice walk this morning so he has been remarkably good at sitting on the sofa with me while I watched show-jumping and did my knitting


We were just up the road in Balsham  I had in mind to park the car by the roman road but I am so very glad I didn't!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Today was one of those days when I should have pulled the sheet over my head and spent the rest of the day in bed! Woke up with a headache and feeling quite grot, but decided as it was cool to take the two G's to "iskola" as they've missed three weeks because the weather's been too hot! Wish I hadn't now as the little black devil was absolutely HORRID and had got the hell in for everyone and everything he saw, Barked at the car behind, at a little old lady crossing the road and a passing dog on a lead that was minding his own business. I should learn to keep my big mouth shut 'cos I think all the praise he's been getting has given him a big head! My headache got worse the more he misbehaved, so by the time we left for home my head was splitting! 

When we arrived home found Joska and his son finishing off emptying my septic tank.  I'm not quite sure whether the two of them are tried out from training or whether it's all the delectable smells left behind from emptying the sewage, but neither of them has budged far from the tank all afternoon!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

@StormyThai Glad to hear Thai's leg's better 
@MollySmith Shame her eye is no better  But good to hear she made you proud by being her lovely self.

Well all the thunderstorms missed us  We had a muggy walk in the forest/desert Sunday, then just got home and the sky literally emptied! I was so hot though, I went and stood in it, was lovely and refreshing! Muttly watched from inside thinking wtf? 
Saturday was gorgeous (for us humans) spent the day sunbathing in 30C  Muttly spent most of the day lying in the shade poor love. But there was quite a wind in the afternoon, so he seemed much cooler and was happy to lie around and do this:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Today we got this


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Today we got this


Tell us more!
Congratulations Thai


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We took part in an online photo show to help raise money for Villalobos Rescue center (pit bull rescue based in New Orleans). Thai got second in Handsome males


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> We took part in an online photo show to help raise money for Villalobos Rescue center (pit bull rescue based in New Orleans). Thai got second in Handsome males


I would have given him first prize


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, when I moved from a flat with only a communal garden...meaning no garden time as and when the dog's wanted, to a home with our own garden I thought I would be able to escape rainy walks and the dogs would use the garden until the worst weather passes.

Yeah right 

Upon opening the back door this morning all three dogs stopped at the threshold, sniffed the air and retreated back to the living room. Gave it an hour or so and they still hadn't been out. So, out came my coat ( yes my winter coat! ) and off I dared out into the pouring rain. Gave them a short walk but they all looked like they'd taken a swim as they were drenched. Wonder if they regretted that decision to not just use the garden


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Pouring rain here too today.
OH has bought a huge umbrella, so at least me and Sophie didn't get too wet in our walk to the park this morning.
Trouble was, the umbrella is so heavy it's impossible to balance it on my shoulder while picking up dog poo, and new umbrella ended up falling splat into a very muddy puddle.... Looks okay though after a quick flush under the shower. He'll never know


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Well we were up at 1am, 2am and 4am with Molly who yet again has diarrhea. Torn between starving her today but she is wanting food so I cooked up some rice and chicken at 5.30 this morning. Vets tomorrow for another eye chat, this time I can take her. OH is going to sleep downstairs with her so he can easily take her to the garden but I'm hoping we're over the worst. She had her tea at 4.30 so there's plenty of time to vist the garden before bed and she went out 2 hours ago and is tucked under her blanket fast asleep. She's fine in herself otherwise.

I can't think it's her grub as she's on Bob and Lush now. Sigh.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Today is my last day in this job so get to spend two weeks with the pups  get ready for death by pictures lol


Cant wait.I have been having a very bad day with missing Oliver.Just been one of those days wondering why i didnt get to say goodbye and why i didnt get to make things special.No nothing just wake up and he is gone.Plus all this stuff going on with looking for a house and the one we are in getting sold and the family fights i just wish he was here to comfort me.I spend so much time comforting everyone else and bearing all the weight it would be nice to have him here to melt it all away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

Buddy had a long walk now that he is back to normal. He had one on saturday and today. Today we met some very polite dogs so Buddy was fine with them, it's the rude ones he has issues with, you know the ones that come running up in the way the two that attacked him did but without the aggression. There was only one he lunged at today. Good walk apart from the idiots on bikes on the footpath. I said to one dog owner if I was a dog and got attacked by another dog I'd have issues too and she agreed. He still has an issue with postmen if we are out on a walk and an issue with that big thing the window cleaner uses that he doesn't know what it is. He still has an issue with bikes too after some stupid woman hit him with hers when he was a puppy, no apology or is your dog ok othing just turned round to look at me and rode off.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith - I hope Molly is feeling better now. The dimwit had diarrhoea this weekend as well, I suspect it was weather related as he doesn't seem to cope well with unusually hot days. Thanks to the vets, who know him well, I always have plenty of pro-kolin on hand...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> @MollySmith - I hope Molly is feeling better now. The dimwit had diarrhoea this weekend as well, I suspect it was weather related as he doesn't seem to cope well with unusually hot days. Thanks to the vets, who know him well, I always have plenty of pro-kolin on hand...


I'm sorry to hear that.

Molly is most sorry for herself and we had a repeat last night, almost to the same times plus some bile this morning. She is eating her rice and fish in small amounts to which I've added water. So pleased we are going to the vets today - tired today and feeling pants myself, a cyclist ran into me last night so I'm at home with an ice pack on a bruised leg.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Molls and Dims  hope they both feel better soon.

Well poor Muttly didn't get a walk last night because of the rain, he stood in the doorway with me, looked at me and walked back in :Hilarious It was seriously torrential though, bit of flash flooding going on in my garden at the time.
He wouldn't even go out for a wee and I knew he needed one, he just held and held until the rain got light enough not to melt him


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly is on Metronidazole for her tummy so I hope we have a better night. And Chloramphenicol for her eye. It looks better after the first drop so I hope it's working.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Fingers crossed they do the trick for Molly. Dimwit has had metronidazole a few times and it usually works well (may take a couple of days).
We had a lovely walk round the Magog down this afternoon - took advantage of the rain driving away the fair-weather walkers


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> Fingers crossed they do the trick for Molly. Dimwit has had metronidazole a few times and it usually works well (may take a couple of days).
> We had a lovely walk round the Magog down this afternoon - took advantage of the rain driving away the fair-weather walkers


Sometimes I wish I was slightly closer to Magog (as in walking distance as I don't drive at the moment), but then I think it's probably best as I wouldn't go there very often even if we did live closer LOL


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Sometimes I wish I was slightly closer to Magog (as in walking distance as I don't drive at the moment), but then I think it's probably best as I wouldn't go there very often even if we did live closer LOL


Yes, I don't tend to go there very often, mainly only very early on Sunday mornings, or when it is raining as it is quieter. Plus, if I am going to drive somewhere, then I prefer to go to Lode as it is a nicer walk but it's nice to have a change every now and then.

Got up this morning and the dimwit was still curled up in his bed pretending to be asleep (eyes were closed but tail was wagging ). I know how he feels...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> Yes, I don't tend to go there very often, mainly only very early on Sunday mornings, or when it is raining as it is quieter. Plus, if I am going to drive somewhere, then I prefer to go to Lode as it is a nicer walk but it's nice to have a change every now and then.
> 
> Got up this morning and the dimwit was still curled up in his bed pretending to be asleep (eyes were closed but tail was wagging ). I know how he feels...


Is Lode quiet then?

I prefer Dunwich heath at the moment but that is a bit of a drive, if I find places closer then I might have a better chance at snagging a lift from the OH hehe


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday took Miss Pei Face to the vet to have the stitches in her eyelids removed. My poor girl went into an instant meltdown as soon as we entered the waiting room, and it didn't help as there were 2 dogs and a cat ahead of us in the queue (no appointment system in Hungary for either the vet or doctor). The whole world knew that we'd arrived, what with Georgina crying and the little black devil barking in protest for being left in the car! Luckily, I have a very sympathetic vet, who came out of his surgery and asked the people who were in the queue before us, if they'd mind waiting for a few minutes whilst he saw Georgina, which they very kindly agreed to. Once in the surgery she calmed down and allowed him to remove the stitches without any fuss. He dabbed her eyelids with a blue solution which makes her look as though she's wearing eye shadow .... all she needs now is a bright pink lipstick!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Yesterday took Miss Pei Face to the vet to have the stitches in her eyelids removed. My poor girl went into an instant meltdown as soon as we entered the waiting room, and it didn't help as there were 2 dogs and a cat ahead of us in the queue (no appointment system in Hungary for either the vet or doctor). The whole world knew that we'd arrived, what with Georgina crying and the little black devil barking in protest for being left in the car! Luckily, I have a very sympathetic vet, who came out of his surgery and asked the people who were in the queue before us, if they'd mind waiting for a few minutes whilst he saw Georgina, which they very kindly agreed to. Once in the surgery she calmed down and allowed him to remove the stitches without any fuss. He dabbed her eyelids with a blue solution which makes her look as though she's wearing eye shadow .... all she needs now is a bright pink lipstick!


Aww bless her!! pretty girl.

We had a lovely walk last night, the rain eased off to a very fine rain and it was pretty quiet  Took him for a longer walk and he had lots of long grass zoomies and enjoyed walking round the hockey pitch, he was very interested in the people playing (it's fenced in so we can walk close without getting hit lol)
Unfortunately we did see a dog on the ONLY thin path  and Muttly had a right bark  so that wasn't good.
But rest of the walk was great he was a very good boy, then we picked some Blackberries on the way back 

When we got home Muttly had really mental "I'm wet zoomies" the most mental I've seen, he was non stop round the house and garden! Then I dried him, and off he went again, then he wouldn't stop! I had to get him to come and sit next to me, I then brushed him and stroked his chest until he calmed down. Because it was very hot and muggy and didn't want him over doing it after a lively walk 
Then he flopped for the night lol


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Is Lode quiet then?
> 
> I prefer Dunwich heath at the moment but that is a bit of a drive, if I find places closer then I might have a better chance at snagging a lift from the OH hehe


It can get a bit busy ay weekends, but I tend to go in the mornings and it is fine (especially Sunday mornings). Weekdays it is usually pretty quiet (I may see a couple of other dogs but that's about it).

I have never been to Dunwich but it is on my list of places to check out.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> It can get a bit busy ay weekends, but I tend to go in the mornings and it is fine (especially Sunday mornings). Weekdays it is usually pretty quiet (I may see a couple of other dogs but that's about it).
> 
> I have never been to Dunwich but it is on my list of places to check out.


I might have to check it out soon then 
Dunwich is best done between May and September as everyone has to be on leash. You can go off leash on the beach so most stay down there leaving the heath pretty quite  We didn't see a single dog out on the heath, and we were out there for 4 hours


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

@Magyarmum Hope Georgina isn't too sore after her stitch removal and is feeling a bit less stressed now.
And I hope you didn't try the bright pink lipstick 

@Muttly Sophie always gets the 'wet zoomies', so not only does she have her energetic walk, but she then completely knackers herself when she gets back!
Not so bad in the winter, but I do worry a little in the summer (even today, lol!) as she gets herself so hot. I have to try to slow her down gradually, so that she doesn't come to a complete stop, and then let her try to chill out.
Makes for a much longer 'after walk' time, doesn't it?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ew ew ew...Adam got waaaay too carried away with his post dinner toy humping sesh. 
Im trying to avoid looking at the 5 legged Chihuahua!!:Wideyed :Nailbiting :Bag


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Fingers crossed they do the trick for Molly. Dimwit has had metronidazole a few times and it usually works well (may take a couple of days).
> We had a lovely walk round the Magog down this afternoon - took advantage of the rain driving away the fair-weather walkers





StormyThai said:


> Is Lode quiet then?
> 
> I prefer Dunwich heath at the moment but that is a bit of a drive, if I find places closer then I might have a better chance at snagging a lift from the OH hehe


Molly seems much better today, still not completely 100% but let's just say that Mr S was able to pick up. Luckily all her other accidents have been in our garden.

You must have just missed Mr S and Molly, @Dimwit, they went late morning, lunchtime today.

@StormyThai I fancy giving Dunwich a try myself, I remember that the beach was really nice when we last went pre-dog. I've got so many walks planned when I finally hand in my last assignment. It can't come soon enough. Unfortunately we'll have to walk when it's off lead but I won't let Molls off until we've tested in well but it sounds like it's really quiet.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Molly seems much better today, still not completely 100% but let's just say that Mr S was able to pick up. Luckily all her other accidents have been in our garden.
> 
> You must have just missed Mr S and Molly, @Dimwit, they went late morning, lunchtime today.
> 
> @StormyThai I fancy giving Dunwich a try myself, I remember that the beach was really nice when we last went pre-dog. I've got so many walks planned when I finally hand in my last assignment. It can't come soon enough. Unfortunately we'll have to walk when it's off lead but I won't let Molls off until we've tested in well but it sounds like it's really quiet.


I'm glad Molly is feeling a bit better 

Yeah the beach at Dunwich is OK, but it is very stoney which is a shame...I think I was spoilt with my Cornish beaches lol, where I lived I was within walking distance to 5 beaches...now I have to plan a day trip if we want to go


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I'm glad Molly is feeling a bit better
> 
> Yeah the beach at Dunwich is OK, but it is very stoney which is a shame...I think I was spoilt with my Cornish beaches lol, where I lived I was within walking distance to 5 beaches...now I have to plan a day trip if we want to go


Oh me too. We were just across a car park which sounds nicer than it was.

We went to Norfolk the other Sunday minus Molls and it was 2 hours to drive there  Admittedly it was North Norfolk, East or West is a wee bit quicker. I am set on my mission to move to the Norfolk coast!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Went to the Vets yesterday and got good news- his bandage was removed and we were told we can abandon boring onleash walks and he can go offleash as long as he doesn`t zoom around as he has healed much better than expected. Thankful I taught him the keep close command when offleash which stopped him zooming about.
However he got really upset at the vets, peeing everywhere, shaking and obviously really scared 
Had a great walk in the park! Next week he can zoom about if all goes well, so looking forward to that.
Also contacted an Agility school which has a group of 4 dogs max per class and is starting a beginners course in late September and they are fine with a gobby terrier there so going watching a class next week just to make sure everything is good and hopefully we can go back to agility after a 6 month break!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Had my appraisal at work today so got myself worked up into a huge mess this before work worrying about it so Chev was velcro dog this morning. Had a nice walk after work to help me calm down and relax and didn't see a single person  Did a little scentwork after she had a nap as a way to ease my guilt at having planned to have an evening out and leaving her alone with the OH, she is now snoring again.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> Went to the Vets yesterday and got good news- his bandage was removed and we were told we can abandon boring onleash walks and he can go offleash as long as he doesn`t zoom around as he has healed much better than expected. Thankful I taught him the keep close command when offleash which stopped him zooming about.
> However he got really upset at the vets, peeing everywhere, shaking and obviously really scared
> Had a great walk in the park! Next week he can zoom about if all goes well, so looking forward to that.
> Also contacted an Agility school which has a group of 4 dogs max per class and is starting a beginners course in late September and they are fine with a gobby terrier there so going watching a class next week just to make sure everything is good and hopefully we can go back to agility after a 6 month break!


'Liked' because Bailey has his bandage off and can zoom around next week, not because he hated his time at the vets, poor lad.


Maria_1986 said:


> Had my appraisal at work today so got myself worked up into a huge mess this before work worrying about it so Chev was velcro dog this morning. Had a nice walk after work to help me calm down and relax and didn't see a single person  Did a little scentwork after she had a nap as a way to ease my guilt at having planned to have an evening out and leaving her alone with the OH, she is now snoring again.


So how did the appraisal go?
Bet it went ok


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@Maria_1986 I hope the appraisal went well.
Dimwit has been playing nurse today as I am off work with some sort of stomach bug. Bless him, he has been so good, snuggling on the sofa with me and not objecting to only having very short walks.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

silvi said:


> So how did the appraisal go?
> Bet it went ok


It went really well, they were really positive and were much happier with me and nicer about what I had achieved than I had been in my pre appraisal self assessment thingy.



Dimwit said:


> @Maria_1986 I hope the appraisal went well.
> Dimwit has been playing nurse today as I am off work with some sort of stomach bug. Bless him, he has been so good, snuggling on the sofa with me and not objecting to only having very short walks.


Thanks. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

OH wimped out of training last night - something about having a tattoo on his tummy and being sore?  Men *sigh* So Beau and I went by ourselves. 

We had a brilliant time, learning figure of 8's around a cone and back. One lady was bemoaning the fact that her spaniel/lab cross kept knocking over the cone and it was too difficult - until the trainer pointed out that if a dog the bulk and size of Beau can manage; any dog should be able to! He was also a wee star when Poppy (his favourite girly cocker spaniel)'s owner dropped her treatbag of dried chicken all over the floor next to him. I told him leave and he sat there, still as a rock, his wee nose sniffing furiously but NOT hoovering up anything - and got a fuss and a piece of chicken off Caro after she'd rescued the treats. He did get a wee bit whiney at the end where we were sat still for 10 min doing a question and answer session, but overall was very well behaved and a pleasure to work with


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

So proud of Buddy. I think we have found a training method that works for us. Some will know Buddy was attacked last year and since then he had issues with other strange rude dogs well today istead of lunging and going for dogs as he usually does I got him to sit with his back to the dogs as they passed and gave him the watch me command, he did look at the dogs but I said watch me again each time and he did, he ignored the dogs passing and got a treat and of course praise. A very considerate lady saw his I need space lead cover and immediately body blocked her dog also called Buddy so that her Buddy couldn't get to my Buddy. Then on the way back we saw her again and she picked her Buddy up.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hope everyone is okay. Molly is much better and being so good about her eye drops it sort of breaks my heart a tiny bit. She went on her walks today with my friend and had a fab time but her tum appears to have gone the other way. I suspect that knowing my luck she'll decide it's time to pay a visit in the middle of scent work on Sunday!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash came 2nd in his post graduate class today


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash came 2nd in his post graduate class today


Good boy! I hope I can do as well with my studies!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Good boy! I hope I can do as well with my studies!


Oh I'm sure you will. You always sound like you work super hard 

Thanks!

One thing we seem to have found out though over the various shows we've been doing is that Cash does NOT like most Husky types. As soon as the Malamutes walked in next to us Cash was alert and had a little lunge/bark until we settled him. He's had the odd interaction with Sibes, but they're one group of breed's I think I'll do well to avoid lol.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations to Beau, Buddy and Cash on your achievements .
Hope @Dimwit you are feeling better by now and well done Dimwit for playing nurse 

And I hope that Molly is continuing to feel better, despite the tum.

We have a bank holiday festival here all weekend, so we can't go out in the car, otherwise we'd never find a parking space again...So everything is being done close to home.
Shopping done now and daughters have gone to the festival,so it's just me, OH and Sophie.
We were about to take her for a long walk near the beach (she's not allowed on the beach), but the heavens have just opened, so it looks like a short walk to the park and back.
Oh well! We tried


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

We took Buddy for a long walk on his longline today to work on our recall. He did recall hen called a few times but other times he ignored me despite me trying to get him back by making him chase me. He recalled perrfectly nearly well before another dog came so had no chance to react got him into a sit and watch me with a treat next thing I know this huge gorgeous malamute came very politely towards Buddy which he was fine with. She was gorgeous but blimey I forgot how big they were. Of course Buddy got a treat and was very good with her. We have met her owner before as he had a malamute. For some reason the long line which was attatched to his harness unclipped itself at one point but Buddy didn't move so was able to clip it back on. PS any tips to stop him eating dog poo are greatly appreciated. Tried adding veg to his food dog safe veg obviously incase he wasn't getting enough of something in his food but not joy. Also working to improve his leave it. He does most of the time but sometimes ignores and eats it before I realise it's there.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So me and Thai are out for an impromptu training session (the field was empty as we walked past, so took advantage lol). 
I was working on impulse control so threw his ball and gave him a list of cues before being released to go get the ball.
He was doing so well that I decided to start lengthening the time until release, so asked him to sit again...Thai preempted what I was going to ask and shot off towards the ball (with me thinking bugger, obviously too soon to increase the time)...before he got to the ball tho, he suddenly spun around and came bounding back to me sitting right in front with a huge grin on his face 

Love my boys enthusiasm :Cigar


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Poor dimwit has been very reactive and unsettled today - I think probably because he has had a few days of no proper walks etc. 
I do feel guilty, but at least I am feeling better now so he will have a decent walk tomorrow, and we have scent work class so fingers crossed that will help him...


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Never been so scared of a dog before in my life!. On our walk this evening we were walking along a path and 2 dogs came barrelling around the corner barking. The lurcher type came up and sniffed at jasper before moving back and going all stiff. I shouted for an owner to get them on a lead but it turned out they were alone.

The rottweiler (biggest rottweiler I've ever seen too) started barking and snarling then jumping towards us slamming it's feet on the floor (reminded me of what a bear does). I couldn't help but look at it and it locked eyes with me and it was incredibly difficult to look away as I felt as soon as I look away it's going to attack me. The other dog then started growling but was more fearful and was backing away to the other dog. It was terrifying and I didn't know what to do, it didn't seem bothered about the dogs just my mum and I and I seriously thought it was going to attack. 

We turned around and started to go back the way we came, it followed barking and still bucking and slamming it's feet down across the field before they disappeared back down the lane. I'm wondering now if it thought it was it's territory and was from the stables just off the lane (this is a popular walking route though and a public footpath)

Izzy and Jasper were quiet the entire time and just walked close to me. My heart was racing and I was still shaky when we got home. My mum rang the non emergency police number and they put us through to the out of hours dog warden. Warden wasn't interested but the police took a log of it. Just hope nobody gets attacked, doubt we'll be going that way again.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

We are busy having panic attacks tonight - there are half a dozen moths flying round the living room where Angus who is terrified of flying insects sleeps and 2 massive spiders prowling round my ceiling and scaring Cuillin. Can't persuade the dogs to sleep in the room that doesn't have occupants they are scared of and I'm too tired to try to catch and evict the spiders and moths


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Going to book barney in for his second swimming session since he did so well at his first one!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@Dimwit - hope Dimwit is a little more settled today

@Dogloverlou Well Done Cash!

@danielled If you find an idiot proof way to stop the poop eating please let me know! We have worked hard on leave and Chevy is getting better but she normally can get a quick mouthful in before I have the chance to say leave if I'm not paying close enough attention. We even tried a muzzle but having to wash other dogs poop off it and avoiding getting it on me when she recalled put a stop to that idea pretty quickly.

Chevy is shattered. Work are doing a walk today in an effort to reach our miles travelled target for a fundraising thing we are doing. The route is 20 miles altogether and will involve stopping at or going past at all four of our sites. There is no way Chevy or my dodgy hips would have done 20 miles so we just did 5 and I will be going back later to join them for the last 3 without the dog. Very proud of her as there were other dogs and new people and she was very well behaved, listened to me (and my pocket of sausages  ) and motored though her 5 miles with no problems. She is now dead to the world on my bed, although I know if I give it an hour or two she will be back up and will want to go the last 3 miles with me.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Dimwit so nice to see you today, it sounded like you and the little one (who was so well behaved) were having fun.

Molly was so tired at scent work. We did three easy searches. Mr S took her out for a quick walk that ended up being a long walk as he forgot his watch and left his mobile in the car... poor Molls! I was pleased that she only barked once at the other dog with us. We picked Mr S up from our friend's pub where they have a beer festival (!) and I thought I'd take her inside as there was only one dog. She was really good, looked at the dog and settled down. I'm rather :Jawdrop.

Realised that the eye drops that Molly is on are ones she already had, so the vet will be getting a cross call from me on Tuesday.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith it was nice to see you as well. Dimwit had a great time, he does love scent work - I just wish he would occasionally remember that he has joint/back problems  Then he had a nice walk and is now snoring away on the sofa (and he only reacted to one dog/person on the walk - the horrible Rottie from a few doors down).
Sorry Molly is still not right - is her eye still not any better?
I've just started dimwit on the digestive complex from DietDog which will hopefully help him (we had finished our last tub of protexin so thought I'd try something new).


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We had field hire at our training club tonight and because it was empty Missy tagged along too. I posted some pics in the Snapshot thread 

Does Molly's eye looks like it's improving @MollySmith?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Good luck with the DietDog @Dimwit, I'm interested in how you get on with it. Molly finished her last tablet this evening so I hope we're okay here.

It must have been lovely to get Missy into the field @Dogloverlou  It sounds like a wonderful resource for you all.

Molly's eye.... not really no. It's marginally less but nothing amazing. I'm going to give it a little longer but I do rather begrudge paying for drops that didn't work last time. I fear another op might be looming which isn't a long term solution but it was the only thing that made minor difference but even then only for a week or so. She's producing enough tears. I may ask for a referral.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Mr Cuillin had a proper agility lesson today. I was pleased with how well he did and how much he obviously enjoyed it. But was even more chuffed with his behaviour. He concentrated hard for almost a whole hour and a half, apart from pointing out to the instructor a few times that he's a good boy and he likes sweeties, but even then he refocused quickly and without any drama. We had absolutely NO tantrums, NO screaming when it wasn't his turn, NO running off to play, NO chasing swallows, NO hysterics at the horses for being in the next field etc.
He is still very babyish for being a 1yr old and takes "highly strung" to a whole new level but when he's in work mode he's very intense, very quick on the uptake and very good. Got some real glimpses today of just how good he can be and I've come away ready to keep working through his teenage strops because when we can get through this stage he is capable of being a really nice dog on today's showing.
Now need to work out how to get his agility manners to switch on on walks so he stops bullying Angus. Main problem there being that if I shout at Cuillin to stop/leave/don't... he couldn't care less and carries on while poor Angus gets upset because I raised my voice AND gets beaten up by little brother


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Good luck with the DietDog @Dimwit, I'm interested in how you get on with it. Molly finished her last tablet this evening so I hope we're okay here.
> 
> It must have been lovely to get Missy into the field @Dogloverlou  It sounds like a wonderful resource for you all.
> 
> Molly's eye.... not really no. It's marginally less but nothing amazing. I'm going to give it a little longer but I do rather begrudge paying for drops that didn't work last time. I fear another op might be looming which isn't a long term solution but it was the only thing that made minor difference but even then only for a week or so. She's producing enough tears. I may ask for a referral.


Have you ever had any answers as to what's going on with her eye? Seems like she's been suffering with this for quite some time now, poor Molls.



speug said:


> Mr Cuillin had a proper agility lesson today. I was pleased with how well he did and how much he obviously enjoyed it. But was even more chuffed with his behaviour. He concentrated hard for almost a whole hour and a half, apart from pointing out to the instructor a few times that he's a good boy and he likes sweeties, but even then he refocused quickly and without any drama. We had absolutely NO tantrums, NO screaming when it wasn't his turn, NO running off to play, NO chasing swallows, NO hysterics at the horses for being in the next field etc.
> He is still very babyish for being a 1yr old and takes "highly strung" to a whole new level but when he's in work mode he's very intense, very quick on the uptake and very good. Got some real glimpses today of just how good he can be and I've come away ready to keep working through his teenage strops because when we can get through this stage he is capable of being a really nice dog on today's showing.
> Now need to work out how to get his agility manners to switch on on walks so he stops bullying Angus. Main problem there being that if I shout at Cuillin to stop/leave/don't... he couldn't care less and carries on while poor Angus gets upset because I raised my voice AND gets beaten up by little brother


Sounds like a very positive class  Wish my Cash was as tuned into me during training at the field. He is very much finding himself as a 'man' and follows his nose everywhere at the mo!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Dogloverlou no not really to be honest. I was talking to our friend the trainer and she's had a few problems with the vet too. Not happy but I don't really know of a better vet here. Companion Care recommended I gave our late cat aspirin and I've never forgiven them. Mr S is going to follow up with this as I'm utterly swamped at the moment to the point where I have no idea when I'll have time to get food shopping 

Bless Cash 'finding himself as a man' - brilliant! I can imagine him in a top hat and tails.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hope you manage to get Molly's eye sorted soon @MollySmith

Chevy has been to hydrotherapy today and they have new treats for sale, a whole salmon skin - supposed to be chewy and last longer than the sea jerky. I gave Chevy a third of one and can confirm they are chewy and they do last longer and she loved it (although she loves all food!) Think I have found a new favourite longer lasting treat


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, dogs have finally settled down after listening to all the noise around this morning. Dogs barking and kids screaming in the park oppisite, neighbours crashing about, builders 2 doors up and council workers dismantling the road outside! It took Heidi ages to subside from barks to wuffs to silence!
Cant blame them, constant noise drives me potty too! Hopefully the nice long walk this morning has calmed them down abit.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Think I need to find another walk for me and Alfie, I've noticed the field we usually go to has large patches of mushrooms (small and brown in colour) sprouting all over the place. They seem to be where the wild rabbits have been pooing over the summer. 

Its a shame as its a lovely walk but I don't want to put Alfie at risk if he were to eat any


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

jamat said:


> Think I need to find another walk for me and Alfie, I've noticed the field we usually go to has large patches of mushrooms (small and brown in colour) sprouting all over the place. They seem to be where the wild rabbits have been pooing over the summer.
> 
> Its a shame as its a lovely walk but I don't want to put Alfie at risk if he were to eat any


We have those mushrooms sprouting in the park nearest to us.
The first year Sophie was here, she ate a small mushroom before I could stop her, so I had to grab another of the same mushrooms and rush with her and mushroom to the vets. Turned out it was one of the non-toxic ones, so she was okay, but the vet said that if it ever happens again to do the same thing, as there are several different mushrooms around here and, if the mushroom is toxic, the dog needs to be treated within 30 minutes for the best result!

So yes, it's a very good idea to keep Alfie away from mushrooms.
The problem is,they are sprouting up so quickly everywhere at the moment....


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

yesterday's agility training seems to have left Cuillin with an inflated idea of his jumping ability. Today he learned that 1. he can't jump over the deepest part of the river and 2. he can swim.
Mr Angus was busy re-familiarising himself with the ruling that collies who try to hump other dogs go back on lead (not that the lab was particularly bothered and actually had a go at humping Gus as I was hauling him away but that's the rule)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Think I need to find another walk for me and Alfie, I've noticed the field we usually go to has large patches of mushrooms (small and brown in colour) sprouting all over the place. They seem to be where the wild rabbits have been pooing over the summer.
> 
> Its a shame as its a lovely walk but I don't want to put Alfie at risk if he were to eat any


They are everywhere! I didn't know it was the rabbit poo? Our town has a huge rabbit population so that makes sense.
Is Alfie off lead then?


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> They are everywhere! I didn't know it was the rabbit poo? Our town has a huge rabbit population so that makes sense.
> Is Alfie off lead then?


Alfie is off lead in the park and only when he's with his friend Charlie as Charlie has fantastic call back and where Charlie goes Alfie follows lol


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Alfie is off lead in the park and only when he's with his friend Charlie as Charlie has fantastic call back and where Charlie goes Alfie follows lol


Ah yeah bit more difficult then. I have taught Muttly to leave them now, but he's also on Flexi, so I can pull if needed.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Muttly said:


> They are everywhere! I didn't know it was the rabbit poo?


Its not just rabbit poo! At least it isnt unless I have invisible rabbits with invisible poo in my area coz there are def lots of 'shrooms appearing everywhere!

Hope Hannah is ok today. She didnt want to come out for a walk this morning which is practically unheard of, and as I have to do 2 lots of walks she had 2 chances to come with me....


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Yup got the mushrooms in my back garden. Izzy is ignoring them though thank goodness, she's never un accompanied in the garden anyway so we can keep an eye out.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Well...just back from a day out at a big garden fair with a novelty dog show certainly didn't set the world alight in the show classes, but the dogs were brilliantly behaved. We took wee Ronin and Beau as Tyton's limp has returned. Beau in particular struggles with self control around crowds and dogs, but behaved beautifully, two lunges in the course of 3 hours. Lots of meeting and greeting. Ronin had a lovely sniff and chat with a leonberger and you can really see the difference between the two breeds when sat next to each other! Beau made an old lady's day. She was in a wheelchair, paused a few feet away from where Beau was being fussed by another couple and seemed to be struggling to get out of the chair, I asked her if she wanted to say hello, brought Beau over and he flung his head in her lap and gave her a lovely hug; her smile made my day 

Wee Ronin managed first place in the 'treat and spoon' race, even if he lunged at the spoon as we crossed the finishing line and our markies treat miraculously vanished! He and Beau both did the 'have a go' agility too. Beau was a minor celebrity, the commentator was very taken with him, especially his attempts at the tunnel that was a litttle small for him, she made us do iit twice as she found him wriggling/commando crawling through so funny. He also was steady as a rock over the seesaw and the mini a-frame too! I'm not sure we'll ever do giant agility properly, but did have fun And gave all the spectators a laugh too


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

The more things we do the more I love my dog! Doing a scentwork thing tomorrow and to save driving 3 hours and tackling the M25 in the morning, I booked a cheap hotel room and did the driving today instead. Chevy has never been to a hotel with me but she has taken it all in her stride, had a good sniff round and is now fast asleep and snoring on her bed. I am constantly amazed at her adaptability and laid back attitude to life, she has her faults and isn't perfect but I feel very lucky to have adopted such a little star.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

After a couple of days with "issues" (a couple of melt downs due to triggers appearing out of no where (walked out their door and marched/dragged their dog right in front of us)) I decided today would be a training day with short leash walks to help his stress levels reduce again.

Please excuse the washing machine and my idiotic mistake of asking for something we haven't proofed yet, but yeah, a short training session with the Doofus




(not as bouncy as usual because I am using low value treats lol)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

2 days away and straight back to training today. Had a great session this morning and Cash was the most switched on he's been in weeks!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Logan has made me a happy person today. 
We went for a walk in the woods and let him off lead as it was nice an quiet. 
His recall was brilliant (astonishingly!) and he even managed to mostly ignore the squirrels that ran in front of him several times. 
I can't help but feel that it's all going a bit too well.... like the second his balls drop he will turn into a raving loony and all my preening at how brilliant my 12 week old pup is will leave me looking stupid....!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hit and miss few days. I'm a bit of a stress head. All to do with paint stripper and an exhibition.... don't ask but it's all getting a bit much.

Consequently my little girl has been following me around everywhere. We played football together yesterday and practiced give. That's hard for her as she loves her football and we only get it out for special days. Today we went to scent work and apart from having a bark off lead at another dog that need space  she did rather well. We put tennis balls in a bun tin and one had cheese under and she found it, plus she's started to give me the boxes or items with cheese in to help her. Bless her.

I was reflecting today that it was four years since I found out I was pregnant for the last time and then miscarried. It is so sad to reflect on this but I have this amazing dog in my life who is the best thing we did. I'm so very lucky in other ways.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like Molly had a good time today @MollySmith and I hope you feel less stressed soon.
Little dimwit has been very neglected this week as I was at Burghley on Friday and Saturday (though he did have my parents coming round to check on him and walk him). I made up for it by buying him a new coat which he looks very handsome in.
Then today we had a scentwork event which he loved and he was so good - there were some pretty difficult challenges for him but he did really well and he coped with all the other dogs etc. we also met @Maria_1986 and the beautiful Chevy


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Was lovely to meet you @Dimwit.

@MollySmith hope you're feeling less stressed soon

@StormyThai Thai looks like he is having great fun training, I hope his stress levels are back to normal now

Pretty sure Chevy's braincell melted yesterday (as did mine) but she had a great time sniffing for cheese at the scentwork thing. She amazed me as we did things we hadn't done before but we gave them a go and in my opinion she did brilliantly. She snored the whole 3hours home, slid out the car and then got straight in the sofa for another nap.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Learned one thing from Alfie and Found out one thing about Alfie today.


The thing I learned:

On our walk this morning (5:30am) we set off as usual but Alfie seemed to be very skittish, stoping every few steps and looking behind him. I assumed that as it was still dark out he wasn't used to it but when I stopped he stopped being skittish. This went on until we got half way down the street then it clicked what it was.
When I take Alfie out for a walk I usually put on an old pair of jeans as I don't mind getting them wet or dirty. Anyway these jeans were from a time where I was slightly bigger than I am now and when I put them on I have to do the belt up to the top hole otherwise they slip down slightly. 
Being of short leg and this morning not doing up my belt fully my jeans slipped down slightly and every time I took a step the bottom of them dragged slightly on the ground. This was what was freaking him out as he must have thought someone was following us. After hitching my trousers up we continued to the park with no more skittishness. 

Thus I learned to always do my belt up tight in the presence of my muppet 


The thing I found out about Alfie

While in the park, it was just getting light but not light enough to see everything properly. I spotted another dog walker who I'd met a few times before but usually only in the day time. She has a lovely black scottie dog and Alfie and her get one well together when they greet. 
This time Alfie spotted them and hid behind me as they approached then growled and nuffed down his nose at her and wouldn't get any closer.

He's only ever acted like this once before when we were on holiday. At the caravan park the main gates were automated with one of this bars that goes up and down. Anyway at night the edge of it was illuminated with red neon lights and he used to freak out every time he saw them.

This made me think as the little scottie dog was wearing a collar that was lit up with little red lights so she could be seen in the dark. I asked her owner if she could turn it off as she was on lead at this stage and she did. within moments Alfie was out from behind my legs and greeting the scottie like nothing was the problem and they sat next to each other while i had a chat with the owner.

So today I've learned never to dress Alfie up in red neon though he might be ok in green


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

It has been a chaotic day at work. My students are back today and my monday kicked off with 3 solid hours of a 30 strong class of young people who had never set foot in the college for anything other than enrolement. Still, it was a good morning despite how exhausted I am now. 
The baby meerkats are out and about and bumbling around and I found two freshly hatched fire skinks in with the adults today. 
I have enrolled Logan in his first puppy classes and we start on the 23rd of this month. I literally can't wait! I am constantly worrying that I am ruining my puppy by doing everything wrong. 
Roll on 7pm when I can get home, take Logan aka spaghetti legs for a walk and relax on the sofa with a cup of tea. 
12 hour days are exhausting..... *yawns*


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I've booked my first post-MA event.

We're going back to sociability with Developing Dogs as the class has been moved to 26th when I'm free. I'm looking forward to it.

Exhibition is hung up as much as I can without stuff that the hopeless uni is meant to give us. It's my wedding anniversary and I did think about going to a historic house near us with Mr S and Molls for walk but ended up sitting on the sofa with Molly having a snooze


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't think Buddy is too happy with me. I took him to the vets with his paw tonight. No infection or anything but he had his nails clipped. She did accidentally get the quick when he moved. He hates going to the vets despite getting treats there as a pup. Took another nurse to hold him and keep him calm because we had no luck. She got him to calm down enough to get his nails sorted. She advised keeping an eye on him and if he carries on limping and not putting weight on it get him booked in for an x ray of his leg and shoulder as vet doesn't think it's his paw as nothing there to explain why he is lame. Before he went when he went to the toilet when he jumped out of his toilet he would stumble on his sore paw but just took him and he was fine which is a good sign so hopefully it was just those nails. I know it's not the best food but got him some royal canin just to keep him going while I'm on holiday. My bf is looking after him. He was on royal canin when I got him.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogs with short muzzles and large Yogurt pots don't go!!! Cian and KT cleaning out large Fage Greek Yogurt pot no issues, Eric!!!! Well his whole bloody head is covered in Yogurt!!!!!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Dogs with short muzzles and large Yogurt pots don't go!!! Cian and KT cleaning out large Fage Greek Yogurt pot no issues, Eric!!!! Well his whole bloody head is covered in Yogurt!!!!!


OMG that is too funny.I remember letting oliver lick out a huge pot with some leftover potatoes in it.I didnt think anything of it when i put the pot down but i couldnt stop laughing after he pulled his head up.Of course i had to wash his entire head.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I've booked my first post-MA event.
> 
> We're going back to sociability with Developing Dogs as the class has been moved to 26th when I'm free. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Exhibition is hung up as much as I can without stuff that the hopeless uni is meant to give us. It's my wedding anniversary and I did think about going to a historic house near us with Mr S and Molls for walk but ended up sitting on the sofa with Molly having a snooze


May see you there sometime in the next few months then  Sadly can't make the 26th though as I'll be preparing for my few days holiday in Wales.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> May see you there sometime in the next few months then  Sadly can't make the 26th though as I'll be preparing for my few days holiday in Wales.


I am meant to be packing for Cornwall, we go on the Friday after the class and I'm working all week .....I think I might be heading towards a 'waahhhahhh-all-the-study-is-over-lets-go-nuts' and not actually pack until the night before 

See you at the next one I hope.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

over the last two weeks Alfie has matured in personality in such a big way. He waits for my daughter to get home from school at 3:20 doesn't jump up or bark when she and our after school nanny get in. He lays at my daughter's feet quietly while she has tea and does her home work then cuddles up between them when they go into the lounge. 

Must state my daughter lets him out into the garden when she gets home so he can go to the toilet.

Then when I get home he greets me with a bark and a tail wag then lets me get my coat off and get my tea then he jumps into my lap and lays there until its time for his walk at 7:30 when he goes to the door and barks.

In the evening after a 30 minute game with his toys he then settles down in the lounge for the night.

He has developed into the perfect dog for our family and even my wife had to admit I was right when I said he would settle down as he got older.....think that one stuck in her throat a bit lol


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Typical isn't it! Now that the weather's turned much cooler and we were looking forward to having long walks again, what happens but Georgina goes and starts limping AGAIN, this time it's her right front leg that's affected! Luckily we were due to go to the vets yesterday to to have her eyes checked so didn't have to make a special visit. He thinks she pulled a muscle which is quite possible because my land was formerly a ploughed field with loads of humps, hollows and holes where wee creatures have made their burrows. Anyway, she's on "bed" rest for the next few days which means no walkies and on Ketofen anti inflammatory because I asked the vet to please, please not to prescribe Rimadyl as it makes her hyper (and drives me crazy)! The good news is that her eyes have been given the all clear and providing her limp clears up we don't have to go back to the vet till mid October, which suits me fine as that's when their Rabies vaccs are due and my son will be here to help me with them!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Typical isn't it! Now that the weather's turned much cooler and we were looking forward to having long walks again, what happens but Georgina goes and starts limping AGAIN, this time it's her right front leg that's affected! Luckily we were due to go to the vets yesterday to to have her eyes checked so didn't have to make a special visit. He thinks she pulled a muscle which is quite possible because my land was formerly a ploughed field with loads of humps, hollows and holes where wee creatures have made their burrows. Anyway, she's on "bed" rest for the next few days which means no walkies and on Ketofen anti inflammatory because I asked the vet to please, please not to prescribe Rimadyl as it makes her hyper (and drives me crazy)! The good news is that her eyes have been given the all clear and providing her limp clears up we don't have to go back to the vet till mid October, which suits me fine as that's when their Rabies vaccs are due and my son will be here to help me with them!


Poor Georgina 
We had to be careful letting the dogs off lead where we used to live, because there were so many holes in the ground that you couldn't see until it was too late (and a couple of gorges too that could sneak up on you!). It's easy to miss a dog hurting themselves slipping down a small hole too, because they just carry on...and then start limping later.
Hope that Georgina feels better soon after her 'bed' rest and that her eyes have cleared up well after the op.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> May see you there sometime in the next few months then  Sadly can't make the 26th though as I'll be preparing for my few days holiday in Wales.


where in Wales are you going I was born and in Pembrokeshire


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

jamat said:


> where in Wales are you going I was born and in Pembrokeshire


Right to the corner of Pembrokeshire - Angle. We've been going for the past 5 years roughly and we ADORE it there!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Right to the corner of Pembrokeshire - Angle. We've been going for the past 5 years roughly and we ADORE it there!


Born in Pembroke dock used to cycle to Angle as a kid in the summer holidays lovely area my parents still live there


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

jamat said:


> Born in Pembroke dock used to cycle to Angle as a kid in the summer holidays lovely area my parents still live there


Lucky you! Do you get to visit regularly?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, that's Cash booked in for his hip and elbow scoring second week of October. And now I'm reconsidering the whole thing lol. Am nervous about him going in for the day, let alone going under GA or sedation


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Lucky you! Do you get to visit regularly?


At least once a year more if we can next year will be the first time with Alfie in tow


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> Typical isn't it! Now that the weather's turned much cooler and we were looking forward to having long walks again, what happens but Georgina goes and starts limping AGAIN, this time it's her right front leg that's affected! Luckily we were due to go to the vets yesterday to to have her eyes checked so didn't have to make a special visit. He thinks she pulled a muscle which is quite possible because my land was formerly a ploughed field with loads of humps, hollows and holes where wee creatures have made their burrows. Anyway, she's on "bed" rest for the next few days which means no walkies and on Ketofen anti inflammatory because I asked the vet to please, please not to prescribe Rimadyl as it makes her hyper (and drives me crazy)! The good news is that her eyes have been given the all clear and providing her limp clears up we don't have to go back to the vet till mid October, which suits me fine as that's when their Rabies vaccs are due and my son will be here to help me with them!


Poor Georgina. Our big fellow is at the vet's this afternoon for his limp - right front leg too! he's been limping for a week or so now and we've run out of his meds. he's been 'borrowing' my OH's tramadol for the last couple of days but not improving. We think he pulled it wrestling with Ronin/slipping on the wet deck while playing chase around the garden.

Tyton LOVES Rimadyl  In fact he loves any medication. he's a real junkie. I was demonstrating to a friend the other day: call 'Tyton, here'; he sits and looks at you. Try 'tyton, here' and shake the biscuit barrel - sits and looks at you. pick up a blister pack of medication and before you open your mouth he's scooted the length of the room to sit and beg for some!

Hope Georgina's limp heals up soon.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

woke up this morning to find Alfie had curled himself up on my pillow next to my head snoring in my left ear ....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I can post on here now 

Hoping to start Ringcraft with Bigby in next few weeks, I dont plan to get every week but want to be prepared for Crufts.
I might do the bronze kc with him as it's straight after ringcraft.

He can be reactive on lead but he's not been too bad, he gets frustrated if io goesout of sight or if he sees someone bit can't say hello, so currently on walks when its just me, io is off lead abd generally Bigby is on the walking belt so if a dog is in distance he won't disappear and I can distract him with yummy treats. Hes doing okay, if he starts going barking crazy I just carry on walking as normal, ignore it and reward once he's settled, he's getting better and I mean I've not had them back 2 weeks yet.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

jamat said:


> At least once a year more if we can next year will be the first time with Alfie in tow


Alfie will love it too!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Dimwit has been very good lately. I am getting him used to sleeping in a crate in my room, in preparation for our holiday as, in previous years it has taken him a while to settle and he also does not love the crate after spending so much time on crate rest last year. Once I have forcibly evicted him from my bed and lured him into the crate with gravy bones he is actually pretty good but does tend to wake me up very early (in fairness to him, I have a natural light alarm clock so he starts whining when that starts getting light, which is about 20 minutes before my alarm goes off).


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> May see you there sometime in the next few months then  Sadly can't make the 26th though as I'll be preparing for my few days holiday in Wales.


 I'm thinking about perhaps attending some of these with Bigby


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Had a bit of a confrontation with another dog walker this morning. A little bit of background

Alfie and I always go for a morning walk in the park about 5:30 until 6:30 or there a bouts. Its dark when we start out and as the park isn't that well lit and Alfie is on high alert for things moving about.

Anyway every morning this week a woman has come in with two medium sized dogs (not sure of the breed) lovely things but they are all black and as soon as she gets in the park she lets them off and suddenly they appear out of the dark to harrise Alfie (in a non aggressive way). 

As its dark this spooks the lad and he runs, as he is on an extensible lead he doesn't get very far but once this week he got himself caught up in it.

I've asked every time if the woman could keep them on lead until they get further into the park or at the very least call them off. I'm mainly concerned for Alfie but I'm also worried in the dark that her dogs might get injured on my lead 

Every time she grumbles and calls them off. Now I've in no way been aggressive towards her or anything just asked politely and explained my concern for Alfie and her dogs.

This morning her OH walked the dogs and he came straight (his dogs on leads) over to me and asked me not to keep intimidating his wife, that is was a public park and as such she was allowed to let her dogs off where and when she liked and perhaps it would be better for all if I walked my dog at a different time.

I smiled and replied that as he had just pointed out, it was a public place and that I had the right to be there as much as her. I explained to him my concerns about injury to all our dogs and pointed out that his wife let the dogs off as soon as they stepped through the gate, which I added opened on to a very busy main road.

He did calm down after the initial confrontation but I thought it a bit of a cheek, I understand he was just defending his wife but I had only ever politely asked her to control her dogs. 

Don't know if it will be him or her walking the dogs tomorrow, I feel guilty that I might have stopped his wife wanting to walk the dogs and did apologise if she thought I was being rude but that was not my intention. I think he accepted it and agreed he'd have a word about letting the dogs off as soon as she got in the park.

sorry for the rant it just bugged me slightly


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I am now on the search for some wet food for the dimwit. He is fed kibble, but I usually have to mix in a bit of wet food just to hide all of his tablets. I have used Lily's kitchen for ages but now he doesn't seem to tolerate it. So, I bought 36 pouches of fish4dogs salmon mousse (which he used to love) and he is scared of it 
So, having donated the mousse to one of my colleagues, I am now on the hunt for something that he will not be too scared to eat and won't upset his stomach - honestly, he is such a high maintenance little brat (it's a good job he is cute)...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm thinking about perhaps attending some of these with Bigby


Might see you there to then 

Sian assesses each dog with a 1:1 first which is really helpful.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Might see you there to then
> 
> Sian assesses each dog with a 1:1 first which is really helpful.


Thanks good  I can't come very often as it's a be of a trek sadly. Her Wednesday evening class sounds great for io but again I couldn't afford to go every week.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I just checked doggy webcam #2 and io has her back feet on the sofa arm and her front feet in the worktop counter... Cheeky mutt !!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks good  I can't come very often as it's a be of a trek sadly. Her Wednesday evening class sounds great for io but again I couldn't afford to go every week.


I've only been once so far and met the lovely @Dimwit and @Cleo38. It's very much a class you attend as and when you need to so no worries not being able to attend regularly.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've only been once so far and met the lovely @Dimwit and @Cleo38. It's very much a class you attend as and when you need to so no worries not being able to attend regularly.


Yeah  I could probably only attend once a month .. if that really  Its a 50 minute drive for me and its more the petrol than anything as I spend a lot weekly now as I live in Peterborough but work in Huntingdon :/


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Yeah  I could probably only attend once a month .. if that really  Its a 50 minute drive for me and its more the petrol than anything as I spend a lot weekly now as I live in Peterborough but work in Huntingdon :/


The classes are only held monthly anyway from my understanding 

Do you think you'll end up moving back this way in the future, or are you settled in Peterborough from now on?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> The classes are only held monthly anyway from my understanding
> 
> Do you think you'll end up moving back this way in the future, or are you settled in Peterborough from now on?


Don't want to live in Peterborough forever ideally but I can probably see me being here for a while yet, I'd like to move up north eventually


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Barney meet a creature he had never met before an 8 week old baby girl and he was a very good boy! He just sniffed her a few time and tried to get some race kicks in. 

Then my auntie put the baby in the pram and barney was right beside her watching and she say back down and barney bless him stayed by the pram with his head laying on it and everytime the baby moved or make a sound he was straight over to my auntie then looked back at the pram as if to say, ' go check on the small human'. Lol


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Have had a really sore hip recently, made worse by a few long drives last weekend so Chevy and I haven't been doing field walks and have been sticking to shorter, flat paved paths and she has been OK with that. She sees more people, dogs and cats with pavement walking but has been really good (with bribery of course!). I however am panicking about the possible hospital referral and subsequent surgery that has been mentioned to fix it but every time I get worked up about it she has been coming and sitting with/on me for a snuggle. Shame about the toxic wind from the sausage bribes!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@Maria_1986 I hope you're ok, and the hip feels better soon.
@MollySmith we'll see you on the 26th at sociability. Our next block of lessons started again on Tuesday night and dimwit was very good. He was a bit worried as it is the busiest class we have had there - 4 other dogs and one other dog starting next week. He did really well, but did get very worried when several of them started barking. The new dogs were being introduced to clicker training so we did some hand touches, which he loves, to relax him and then we were asked to demonstrate the 101 things to do with a box shaping exercise


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh good, it'll be nice to see you @Dimwit. Other dogs barking can set Molly of a bit, she gets too excited by it all like an adolescent. That said she met my uncle's dog for a lead walk and they were both good. I don't know, confusing madam.

We met some dogs tonight - it's my degree show at the moment - and Mr S walked her up to the uni as dogs are allowed on the site and we walked her home through the cemetery off Mill Road, I won't let her off lead there because of the litter and other horrible stuff but she met two off lead dogs with good recall and all went very well. It was a lovely walk home.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So it appears Cash doesn't enjoy Carrot. Two lumps of it left over this morning from his Kong last night


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> So it appears Cash doesn't enjoy Carrot. Two lumps of it left over this morning from his Kong last night


Io would have eaten them up 

Managed to shape Bigby to give paw tonight, this is great as bless him he is a little slow. Now all he wants to do is sit and give paw


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Poor Alfie suffered a vicious cat attack on our walk this afternoon. Evil creature launched itself out of a hedge at him!
Im sure that will help his reactivity _loads_!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Alfie suffered a vicious cat attack on our walk this afternoon. Evil creature launched itself out of a hedge at him!
> Im sure that will help his reactivity _loads_!


Is he okay?
Not scratched too much I hope.
Sophie is frightened of cats (which is why we can't get a cat right now, even though my daughters would love one), and most of them around here are bigger than her, but she is pretty quick to get out of their way. That cat was probably quite peaceful in the hedge and reacted in fright to Alfie going by minding his own business before he had a chance to even see it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

silvi said:


> That cat was probably quite peaceful in the hedge and reacted in fright to Alfie going by minding his own business before he had a chance to even see it.


yeah, I dont think it was fright TBH....I think it was some sort of evil cat mastermind:Blackalien. It was lurking at the exact spot where there was a hole in the chain fence at the front (the back was all open). Also I gave it a wide berth half an hour later when I was walking Adam coz it was back in position, waiting for another victim!:Nailbiting
Luckily Alfie only had his pride hurt. It just shocked him when this pair of white paws shot out of the hedge and boxed him round the head!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Io would have eaten them up
> 
> Managed to shape Bigby to give paw tonight, this is great as bless him he is a little slow. Now all he wants to do is sit and give paw


Wouldn't expect anything less from a cucumber loving dog! 

Good job Bigby!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Alfie suffered a vicious cat attack on our walk this afternoon. Evil creature launched itself out of a hedge at him!
> Im sure that will help his reactivity _loads_!


Poor Alfie, hope he is OK. Chevy said she would offer to beat up the cat for him but the training we are doing to undo the idiot previous owners 'chase and kill cat' training is finally starting to stick when we are out.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

well this morning we were one degree off achieving a perfect storm situation 

Our walk started at 5:30 am and we had just stepped out of the garden and a fox jumped over the fence two houses down. I know Alfie has a thing for foxes as he always growls when we've passed something a fox has marked. 

Well upon seeing the fox he went into growl mode and was working up to a barking fit so I quickly crossed over the street to distract him (this usually works when confronted with cats) as I didn't want to wake the whole street up.

We stepped onto the opposite pavement only to be confronted with yet another fox (yes today is bin day for our street) think it was a girl so must have been the other ones mate. 

Anyway Alfie started to flip, barking, growling and attempting to pull on the lead and me off my feet (surprising how strong little dogs can be).

In my panicked mind I tried to remember what our trainer had said. So I turned him round and managed to put myself between him and the fox only to find as we turned the lady that walks the two dogs that bother Alfie in the park was only a couple of houses from us and getting closer.

Panic stations, fox to one side fox to the other and two dogs behind, only thing for it middle of the road put some cars between me and all of them (street was quiet at that time) sat Alfie down, still growling and trying to get round me, grabbed a hand full of treats and started popping then in his mouth at such a rate he ended up looking like a squirrel with his mouth over stuffed with nuts. All Alfie could do at that point was stop to eat and swallow thus no barking.

I crouched down next to him trying to calm myself as much as calm him finally after about ten minutes the coast was clear.

All I needed to have happened after all that was for the bully of the grey haired one eyed three legged bruiser of the cat that lives down the end of the road to have made an appearance and I think it would have been Alfie's perfect storm and he'd have gone into melt down


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday bundled the doglets in the car and made the hour's journey to the hypermarket in the big city to do a big meat shop for my two spoilt pooches. Just shows how dim I am because in all the years I've been shopping there I'd never noticed that between the car park and the motorway there's an enormous grassed area (about 5 acres) which seemed to be the perfect spot for the dogs to stretch their legs before the drive home. So after packing all the groceries into the boot thought we'd try it out, but as we have to negotiate the car park to get to the grass decided to walk the dogs one by one, starting with Gwylim. 

It's not often I walk them on their own and at first the little black devil was reluctant to leave "big sister" behind, but once he discovered the delights of more car tyres than he's ever seen in his life there was no stopping him ... by the time we got to the grass he'd just about squeezed himself dry trying to mark every tyre we passed! The grass, I'm afraid was an anticlimax ... so boring after car tyres .... and after a short walk round, we went back to the car to give "big sister" her turn.

Now, HRH Princess Pei Face is very different from her "little bruv". She's a LADY and a lady wouldn't been seen dead sniffing at car tyres or squatting in the middle of a carpark to have a pee! We enjoyed a sedate walk to the grass, but after a few sniiffs she decided there was nothing of interest and anyway she needed to get back to the car to check what "little bruv" had been up to whilst she was absent. 

The only one who was happy was me, because I always worry about the dogs being in the car for so long without a break, so we'll do it again, but the next time I'll walk both of them together.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Had a horrible walk yesterday evening  Bigby was reactive to pretty much every dog he saw and it just wasn't enjoyable and was stressful for him. He just barks, jumps and lunges - he wants to try his harder to run over and say hello.. impulse control is very much needed with him  So seperately walks for the rest of the week so I can do some training with both of them.

Hoping to go over to Ely in the next few weeks and have an assessment with Sian for Bigby and looking to take Io perhaps a month or so later for an assessment with her.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

oh nearly forgot Alfie gave me a black eye last night, we were on the floor playing with one of those rope tug toys with a large knot at both ends. We were in mid game and at full pull when Alfie decided to let go of his end and it flew back and the knot caught me square in the eye 

Oh well when asked at work about it this morning just said the wife hit me less embarrassing than saying the dog did it


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Peeing down all day today so we are having a sofa day!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Peeing down all day today so we are having a sofa day!


Peeing down all day here too.
So we are having a 'take out super-large umbrella' day.
No option.
But at least it's not too windy as well. That's when we get real problems


----------



## malihunt (Jun 22, 2011)

Bloody silly ignorant destructive flipping whippety thing, nothing in the bloody house is safe, gggrrrrr.:Banghead


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Good walk this morning, Alfie and I had the park to ourselves apart from 20 caravans and about 15 assorted carnival rides and stalls..... yes overnight the fair came to west ealing 

Might just go the long way round to the fields tonight not sure I want to have to face a park full of hormonal teenagers enjoying themselves let alone what Alfie would make of it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Shameless plug here, but if anyone would like to vote for Cash in this contest I entered him into I'd appreciate it 

https://www.taylorwimpey.co.uk/inspire-me/just-for-fun/pets-make-a-home/submit-your-entry

You have to type his name in to find him.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Shameless plug here, but if anyone would like to vote for Cash in this contest I entered him into I'd appreciate it
> 
> https://www.taylorwimpey.co.uk/inspire-me/just-for-fun/pets-make-a-home/submit-your-entry
> 
> You have to type his name in to find him.


Done


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I tried but it is not showing any pictures at all


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> I tried but it is not showing any pictures at all


must have been just my work comp.did it from my phone


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Barney experienced his front bath , because I decided to take him to forest/park with a lake for a change of scenery so all was going good let him off lead and let him run around , having a good wee sniff about etc. and he suddenly drops onto a patch of grass and does his happy rolling about dance on it for about 10 mins. Then put his lead on for the rest of the walk and half way round my friend says , 'Oh dear I don't think that's mud he's covered himself in'. Clueless I ask , 'Why'. Friend, ' It seems of Badger poo'. 

*sigh* dogs *sigh*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

silvi said:


> Done





Rott lover said:


> must have been just my work comp.did it from my phone


Thank you both. We won't win as the leading dogs seem to have over 2000 votes! but we could be in on winning a daily prize


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Good god, what a performance trying to get Cash in the bloody bath!  

He ended up being washed outside in the end as I physically couldn't lift him in and he point blank refused to get in. I think he understands what happens now after the last time


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Good god, what a performance trying to get Cash in the bloody bath!
> 
> He ended up being washed outside in the end as I physically couldn't lift him in and he point blank refused to get in. I think he understands what happens now after the last time


I am so happy as all my dogs have learned to just hop in the shower with me.They actually don't take a bath lol they get to take a shower.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Good god, what a performance trying to get Cash in the bloody bath!
> 
> He ended up being washed outside in the end as I physically couldn't lift him in and he point blank refused to get in. I think he understands what happens now after the last time


That's one of the good things about having a little dog.
She refuses; I pick her up and dunk her in anyway .


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

silvi said:


> That's one of the good things about having a little dog.
> She refuses; I pick her up and dunk her in anyway .


oh man how mean


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Mr Woolly had a growing up moment today. He decided to ambush Angus, came rushing at him but stopped short before actually biting him and stood and looked at me instead. Obviously followed by mega praise and sweeties for remembering that he's not allowed to bully Angus. Spoiled slightly by getting a bit silly with praise and having an attack of the zoomies finishing with launching himself at Gus's ears till he was removed and put back on lead till he calmed down BUT, that's the first time he's managed to make the right choice and stop himself from going for Gus without having to be told so definitely a big boy moment.

Meanwhile Mr Angus is going to miss his last outdoor agility competition of the season as he's done something to his foot pad and licked/chewed it raw so is on antibiotics, metacalm and a sock till it stops bothering him. Unfortunately he's too intelligent for his own good and too good at removing the sock overnight (despite copious amounts of vet wrap). Typically, he leaves the sock alone in the day because I might see him (even if I'm out) but as soon as it gets dark he gets naked. He can't wear a lampshade either as, if it is loose enough that he can breathe, he can fit a toe under to try to remove it - and when his whole foot gets stuck and he starts to struggle I have to take it off again and I'm now too scared to leave him unattended wearing it in case he has an accident.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy is still being neglected and getting pavement walks due to my mobility issues, however her outside cat ignoring skills are coming on nicely as a result of more practice  We have also been polishing her LLW as she always goes out on a harness and I forget to switch to her collar and practice normally (she was allowed to pull in the harness when we were working on llw on a collar when I first got her otherwise we would never have got anywhere). Yesterday we had a nice walk on her collar around the block on a lose lead, with a sit and watch on spotting a cat. Unfortunately she then undid all my resulting happy feelings by waking me up from my nap by sitting on the pillow and farting in my face.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy's off to my sister's tomorrow for her holibobs on Saturday. She's going with the family for the whole two weeks, then me and the boys will join them close by on Wednesday or a few days  And then the Hov club show on the 4th!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Been a bit quiet here. I had last Friday off work as we had new carpets put in the house. We went to Wimpole Hall for a lovely long walk and as it was so quiet, I thought I'd get a coffee. It's a bit complicated with a lead reactive woof as I didn't dare leave her alone which I would've with my gran's late dog who was bullet proof. Luckily a nice National Trust man got my coffee for me and found a biccy for Molly  We didn't do scent work this week but we're going to sociability on Saturday with Developing Dogs.

But... Molly goes to the vets for another flush of her tear duct on Monday. I'm pleased but nervous - the usual. She'll just be sedated and the OH will look after her until I get home. The vet - who is senior in the practice - said there was no point doing more drops until they have looked again.

It's good timing as we're on hols from Friday next week for two weeks so I can do post op drops relatively easily..... much like last year when I was doing her drops in the car on the way to Wales..


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

Took Buddy for a day out today. We took him on the bus to the angel centre in salford to enrole in some courses and everybody loved him. Usually I get charged 50p for a ticket for the dog both bus drivers let him on free. How it should be imo. I travel free with my bus pass so dogs should travel free regardless of whether the owner has a bus pass or not. I now have a very tired Buddy. He saw his friend in the cafe there Emily the jack russell. Yes you can take your dog in the cafe at the angel centre.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hope Molly's op goes well @MollySmith

Been pretty busy here, we are housesitting for a friend so Chevy has been having great fun playing and snuggling with her doggy friends but managing four dogs, four cats, three guineas and some goldfish plus working extra hours at my normal job has resulted in much less time to myself. Also on the way out for our evening walk on Monday she miss judged the jump into the car and landed on her back, and has been stiff and sore and reluctant to jump/stand up since (vet has been consulted and she hasn't done anything serious). The other dogs have been very good and have been leaving her alone rather than encouraging her to join in their play times until today but she seems to be feeling much better so instead this evening has been breaking up play time so she doesn't overdo it too soon. OH is going to take her home for the weekend to make sure she gets plenty of rest


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We've done absolutely nothing today as it's been tipping it down with rain and apart from the fact that Georgina hates getting wet, I don't like heavy rain because wearing specs I can never see a thing when we're out! The little black devil has ventured out once or twice and come back in totally soggy, Yesterday though we had a lovely leisurely walk on the grass at the back of the shopping mall. Very few cars, no people around, lots of interesting sniffs for the dogs and a change for me from walking along rutted cart tracks and ploughed fields. Not sure who enjoyed it more me or the dogs!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

D'awwww, Adam just made me laugh! Was watching a tv show that had a prolonged scene with a baby crying when I suddenly heard this little low noise behind me. Adam adores tiny people and I think he was just abit upset at hearing one so unhappy....poor boy started to cry along with the baby! LOL:Hilarious

oh, and then Alfie and Heidi had to cry too coz Adam was crying! What a bunch of planks!!:Smuggrin


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

After a nice stomp up on the downs with the twins before breakfast, where they got very overexcited about flocks of small birds (? Pippits), and extremely over the top about a poor lady running ( my 2 were recalled and sitting well off the path so as not to disturb her but had to be held back and did an awful lot of annoying whining!), Ronin and I headed down to the village.

We had a nice walk, about 2 1/2 miles of working on his LLW and roadwalk while we did errands such as pay the dogs food bill at the pet shop and collect OHs medication from the chemist. I was however surprised at the number of dogs that snarled and barked at Ronin as he passed them! We must have seen a dozen dogs and all but 2 had at least grumbles. The only 2 that didn't were a young GR, Billy, that we've met before and a GSD that was wagging his tail at him from the other side of a stream. One staff tied up outside the shop sat and shouted across the road at us, but didn't bother to stand up, and wasn't in the least bit threatening or aggressive, but another one later on launched itself at him as we crossed the road, and nearly pulled its owner into the road with him! I can't understand why folks don't correct their dogs when they act like that towards other dogs? At least wee Ronin was solid as a rock, ignored all the dogs, bar Billy who got a wag and a sniff, and his staffy friend Harry, that we met in his owners shop  - who has learned how to get round the fact that Ronin is so tall, by jumping onto the seat to greet him nose-to-nose!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't believe it! It's still bucketing it down with rain here and everywhere is sodden! Miss Pei Face has only woken up long enough to have a pee and something to eat, before going back to bed to catch up on her beauty sleep. The little black devil has been "helping" me (not) by taking all his toys and dumping them in the middle of the driveway, presumably thinking they need a wash! I'd find him a darn sight more useful if he'd catch the mouse that's lurking in my kitchen ... he's supposed to be a terrier after all? He's now fast asleep on my pillow. 

The good news is that next Saturday we'll be starting agility which I've been wanting to do with Gwylim for some time. Not sure whether the Pei Face will enjoy it though as she's such a lazy toad and might consider it to be too energetic for her liking. But we'll see when we get there and maybe she'll do some scent work or something similar instead. Gabor our previous trainer has done a really good job with them both by getting them up to BH standard, but as he only does that and schutzhund it's time to move on and Kinga who gave Georgina her initial training specialises in agility and field work. All very exciting!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy is still really sore and stiff and although she is more willing to play and jump now she is still shaking and miserable first thing before she has her meds. It breaks my heart seeing her like that especially as she is not normally one to show or react to pain. So she is back on tramadol and we will go back to the vet if there isn't more of an improvement over the next few days. Due to go to hydro tomorrow but will assess her before she goes in the treadmill, her hydrotherapist, physiotherapist and vet are all aware and all agree that we probably should try as it should help ease some of the siffness


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

We have been in Spain with Sophie for the last week and she is having a good sniff round all her old hunting grounds (not sure if she recognises it though, but she does seem pretty confident and a little more friendly with the dogs here than in the UK).
She was a very good girl on the long drive down through France and Spain, so I'm hoping she'll be the same on the drive back. She was able to come in the cabin with us on the ferry too and I think that helped.

Can't take any pictures though as our house was robbed and trashed (it's taken us a week to get it anything like normal again) and one of the things taken was our decent camera (left here by accident).
We've only got a couple of days left to do all the things we had planned to do before we start the long drive back, but never mind...it's been too hot to do much outside anyway.

May post a bit more, but getting on PF is hard at the moment; our internet here is so slow....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Thank you @Maria_1986

She went in today and they've unblocked her nasal passage again, it was completely blocked again and they've sent off swabs to see if they can work out why. She has drops. Basically she's a bit wobbly after the sedation but she's had some ham and chicken for her tea and has gone back to sleep. What a day!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Aww, hope Chevy and Molly both feel better soon. It's awful when they're not well or are injured. Silvi, how awful about your house 

Poor Spendog isn't getting much off lead time at the moment. Finding it very difficult to let him off when I know damn well if he decides to be an arse and bog off to introduce himself to other dogs I'm going to really struggle to do anything when I've got the baby with me. But we're getting out and about, both with the pram and the wrap. Prefer the wrap as it means we can go more places but we take the pram from time to time just to get used to walking with it as I'll need to use it in icy weather. Feel a bit mean not letting him off much but at least he's out and about and he's happy with that  He gets let off at the river to play ball so he's not on all the time and my brother sometimes comes out with us at weekend and he goes off then too as I'm not alone

A nice walk a few days ago with the pram. 














And one yesterday with the sling. I thought 9am on a Sunday would be quiet but I couldn't be more wrong! We encountered more dogs than I've ever seen on one walk lol. One reactive one who we gave a wide berth but stood and chatted to the owner for a few minutes (dog was fine at that distance, just not good with dogs in her face) and the rest meet and greet and move on types. Spen was brilliant really, had a sniff with them all and happily moved on. 














Sadly, we've had to stop going to training class as they've moved to a location that while only 5 minutes extra by car is way too far for me to walk. And there's no bus goes down that way  I don't think they were over the moon with the size of the venue they've got so I'm hoping they'll move again to somewhere more accessible by public transport or shanks pony so we can go back. In the meantime we're just practising everything we learned while out and about.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@silvi, wondered where you had got to. Sorry to hear about the house. Must have been awful to arrive to that  But here's hoping everything is sorted before you leave, and good news about Sophie coping with other dogs better at least.

Hope you get the answers you need this time @MollySmith. Gentle hugs to the poor girl.

@Sarah1983 you're braver than me. Don't think I'd be willing to walk any of my lot alongside a pram too  The sling idea would suit us better I think. I'm sure Spen is happy to just be out and about and at least you're able to still keep walks up.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> @Sarah1983 you're braver than me. Don't think I'd be willing to walk any of my lot alongside a pram too  The sling idea would suit us better I think. I'm sure Spen is happy to just be out and about and at least you're able to still keep walks up.


Lol, I'm not sure we'd call it walking really. He's on a walking belt and does his best to keep as far from the pram as possible on the roads which is fun and then when he has a long lead in the off lead areas he's more relaxed but not really great to walk with it. He's under control in general but I have to stop and let other dogs pass, I can't walk past them with him and the pram as he can sometimes lunge if in close quarters. I can with the sling but don't want to be walking on icy pavements with Jack on my chest and a dog who pulls like a steam train when winter comes. And I don't hold out much hope of stopping his pulling by then, we've been battling it for over 3 years now with no success. And I can't really not walk him at all so needs must unfortunately. Thankfully it's only a 10 minute walk to the pram accessible off lead area so it's not too bad


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Big breakthrough for Oscar today! I was able to walk him around the lake with the lead clipped over my shoulder *no hands*!!!!!! Of course it was super quiet we didn't encounter anyone, we did have to walk past the barky dog that tries to jump over his 6ft fence, but we just ignored him and carried on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

I have been getting quotes for pet insurance. Got quotes from more than, pet plan and direct line but sainsburys pet insurance are being awkward. They asked me for his date of birth so typed it in and clicked to continue and it told me to enter a valid date of birth for Buddy. I did. Stupid sainsburys pet insurance. As for Buddy, guess who won't be wearing his harness for a bit til we sort his skin out.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@MollySmith I hope the tests give you some answers and you can get the problem solved for good this time.

@silvi I'm sorry about your house, glad that Sophie is enjoying her holiday though.

@Sarah1983 I'm sure Spent is happy to be out and about even if it is on lead. I am in awe of people who juggle babies and dogs and prams, I get myself in a tangle with just the dog and a backpack!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly made another friend on Sunday  An 11 year old Choc lab, lovely girl she was and great for Muttly. Everytime he got too excited and got in her face she would grumble at him and he stopped.
It's lovely to meet willing dogs and owners!
I keep seeing (unfortunately really) a man with a bull breed dog who is very reactive. We just keep bumping into each other somehow! Then our dogs go off on one


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Muttly said:


> We just keep bumping into each other somehow! Then our dogs go off on one


That sucks...I imagine the other owner dreads seeing you too!

Last day of house arrest for Hannah and last day of painkillers too (although her joint supplements have arrived so hopefully they will help). I cant believe how chilled she has been after being stuck at home for a week. I think she is def abit stiff in the mornings though as she has shown no interest at all in morning walks, but I have been feeling mean by sending her to her bed when she looked all hopeful for afternoon walks!
NM, from tomorrow she can have a long line potter in the park over the road ( I dont usually use it as it opens directly onto my busy road and is filled with kids but it will be good for letting Hannah stretch her stumpy legs!).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope Hannah enjoys her wander today 

We didn't see that man last night yey! But Muttly was the sniffiest dog in the world! It took 15 mins to get to the point we are usually at in 5! EVEN with having a jog down the road because I was feeling energetic  Muttly didn't try and trip me up today, bonus!

He was so cute this morning, I gave him a chewy stick and he took it outside. Well when it was time to leave I was like "Where's chewy boy??" so I go looking round the garden and instead of following me and looking like usual, he was just sitting there. I couldn't find it, so had to go and thought maybe it was inside, when I get to the back door he stays sitting blocking my way and looks at me, then paws at the drainpipe below the step, then looks back at me as if to say "Look mum it's here, but it's stuck "
It was wedged in between the pipe and the wall bless him. 
He is a clever boy, he knew exactly what I was looking for and was just waiting, probably doing this  looking at his watch :Hilarious thinking "come on woman figure it out"


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've booked a field on Saturday for an hour so it gives the dogs a chance to have a roam without other dogs and people.

It's fully enclosed and just over an acre in size 

It's more so for Bigby as he doesn't get much off lead time currently as if he sees a dog in the distance he will run away towards them and then he is reactive on lead, but hoping to book some private tuititon with a trainer this month


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I've booked a field on Saturday for an hour so it gives the dogs a chance to have a roam without other dogs and people.
> 
> It's fully enclosed and just over an acre in size
> 
> It's more so for Bigby as he doesn't get much off lead time currently as if he sees a dog in the distance he will run away towards them and then he is reactive on lead, but hoping to book some private tuititon with a trainer this month


Sounds good! Would love something like this local for Muttly, he's the same as Bibgy runs to other dogs off lead, but reactive on. 
The only place I can let him off is the beach on a week day morning when it's deserted. Which only happens when I can book a day's holiday 

Good luck with the trainer


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Sounds good! Would love something like this local for Muttly, he's the same as Bibgy runs to other dogs off lead, but reactive on.
> The only place I can let him off is the beach on a week day morning when it's deserted. Which only happens when I can book a day's holiday
> 
> Good luck with the trainer


Thank you 
Hes not aggressive in anyway, just learns to learn to stay calm when he sees other dog / people - lacks impulse control 

I'm looking forward to it, its only 10 miles away and I may book it twice a month


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Thank you
> Hes not aggressive in anyway, just learns to learn to stay calm when he sees other dog / people - *lacks impulse control*
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, its only 10 miles away and I may book it twice a month


Yup, Muttly too, it's all excitement that he can't control, if he's allowed to meet them, he gets right in their face and licks and licks and sniffs and sniffs.
Oh that's good, pretty close!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Have taught one dog to lie down and the other two 'touch' this morning. Chevy has been dead to the world in her bed through all this! The other three are now all dead to the world in their beds as well. A productive morning  I'm ready for a nap though and I need to find something for broken dog to do today as she has started barking when the setter does now and is getting bored and mischievous at times and we have exhausted the brain game toys and have done quite a bit of on lead scentwork already since she missed the jump into the car.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

damn, damn, damn......barely got past the house with Hannah's first walk this morning before she started hopping on her back leg again!:Banghead Going to give it a couple more weeks of 5-10 min walks and see if the joint supplements do anything but I can see us needing to see a specialist.
blimmin' broken dogs are a PITA....


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> damn, damn, damn......barely got past the house with Hannah's first walk this morning before she started hopping on her back leg again!:Banghead Going to give it a couple more weeks of 5-10 min walks and see if the joint supplements do anything but I can see us needing to see a specialist.
> blimmin' broken dogs are a PITA....


Poor Hannah  Any pics? We don't often see any of your gang.....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Muttly said:


> Poor Hannah  Any pics? We don't often see any of your gang.....


Sadly you never see pictures of the Midget Army. Making photos appear on a computer is one of many technological things that I cant do! (along with using a mobile phone or sending an email).
some people even doubt their existence......


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Sadly you never see pictures of the Midget Army. Making photos appear on a computer is one of many technological things that I cant do! (along with using a mobile phone or sending an email).
> some people even doubt their existence......


Aww


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Currently in Wales on a 3 day break joining family whom are stating close by. Dogs having a great time, although I only have Cash staying with me. Was out from 10 this morning till about 6 in the evening and Cash literally hasn't stopped all day apart from a little down time at the pub for lunch. But he's now dead to the world. 

Photos will follow on Saturday


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We're all packed for our trip to Cornwall tomorrow - there for a week and then to Dorset for a week. I hope we'll be off early.

Molly is so much better - just generally so much happier as well as her eye looking better. It's really lovely to see and it must have been a real nuisance for her. Our dog walking friends have been noticing too.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad Molly is feeling better - any results from the swabs?
I hope you have a lovely holiday - only 2 weeks till me, my sister and the dimwit are off to Norfolk


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Sadly you never see pictures of the Midget Army. Making photos appear on a computer is one of many technological things that I cant do! (along with using a mobile phone or sending an email).
> some people even doubt their existence......


We all know you're on of those pathological liars with fictional pets


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Glad Molly is feeling better - any results from the swabs?
> I hope you have a lovely holiday - only 2 weeks till me, my sister and the dimwit are off to Norfolk


No results yet @Dimwit but we're booked to go back on 19th for a checkup. It's just lovely to see both beautiful eyes blinking at me.

Have a great holiday too!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dogs who'd have em! 

I've just spent most of the morning worrying about Miss Pei Face who apart from waking up this morning long enough to have a pee, has been asleep all day. Now I know she's one of the laziest dogs alive but this is ridiculous and put me in an immediate panic and a flurry of activity searching websites for any and every explanation for the causes of lethargy in dogs. She's peeing, pooping and eating normally and having just stuck the thermometer up her bum (much to her disgust, but at least it made her move from the sofa), have found it normal. No swelling of her hocks or muzzle so have ruled out the dreaded FSF and have finally decided that maybe her eyes are slightly painful, and it's more comfortable for her to keep them closed. And of course, when I go and get her eye drops discover the bottle's empty and I can only buy it from the vet. Ah well, that's next Monday accounted for! 

Who in their right mind would have a dog?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Dogs who'd have em!
> 
> I've just spent most of the morning worrying about Miss Pei Face who apart from waking up this morning long enough to have a pee, has been asleep all day. Now I know she's one of the laziest dogs alive but this is ridiculous and put me in an immediate panic and a flurry of activity searching websites for any and every explanation for the causes of lethargy in dogs. She's peeing, pooping and eating normally and having just stuck the thermometer up her bum (much to her disgust, but at least it made her move from the sofa), have found it normal. No swelling of her hocks or muzzle so have ruled out the dreaded FSF and have finally decided that maybe her eyes are slightly painful, and it's more comfortable for her to keep them closed. And of course, when I go and get her eye drops discover the bottle's empty and I can only buy it from the vet. Ah well, that's next Monday accounted for!
> 
> Who in their right mind would have a dog?


Every one of us on this forum lol


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly was being sick at lunch time, and again before I went back to work. My OH is home, so he will call if anything to worry about. I hope he has stopped now


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Got this thread confused with the picture thread lol, so haven't been keeping up with it, but it seems like the ideal place to get this off my chest ....

I'm fed up with idiotic, irresponsible or otherwise careless dog owners!

Twice today Milly and I have had offlead dogs approach us and had a "handbags" moment ensue as a result. First time, hands up, Mill started it, even though she was onlead (and thank God she was, too!)

It happened like this... Irish Setter and her owner were approaching when Milly saw her and started stalking her. I catch the change in Mill's BL and take action, body blocking the IS, who's busy assessing the situation. A quick glance down to Milly reveals she's lost interest and instead is literally looking the other way. I look back at the IS, who has moved closer, but still unsure, paw raised, assessing. From the corner of my eye, I see Milly is now watching what's going on in front. Suddenly, the IS bolts towards us, just as her owner was catching up and for a split second, I thought she was coming for me.  She swerves at the last minute and manages to get behind me to Milly and a bark fest ensues. Luckily that's as bad as it got and the owner apologised while I checked Mill over. Fair play to him for apologising.

The second handbags moment was this afternoon and very different circumstances... For starters, I had both dogs with me...

We were coming towards the end of the walk this time, when a couple appeared with their Pom onlead. With Max being offlead I called him over, which he decided to ignore, so I went over and leashed him up. Suddenly a puppy bolted towards us from behind - owner way off in the distance, of course, sauntering along without a care in the world! I'm trying my damnedest to body block both dogs from an excitable puppy who obviously only wants to play, but Milly decides she's had enough and barks a Bugger Off warning. He doesn't listen and decides to try it with Max, instead, who growls as I shift to try and body block him. Pup tries again with Milly, who has had enough, spins around, barking, Max joins in, Pom owners have just carried on walking, minding their own business, but when Max adds weight to Milly's p!ss off command and growls, they look back ... Pup finally gets the message and legs it back to its owner (still way off in the distance, BTW and too far to be even as useful as a chocolate fireguard), leaving me irritated and the dogs wondering where the "Next Contender" is coming from while I try and shepherd them away and create distance ...

I suppose at least he was too far away to try and lay the blame at my door ...

The dogs spent the way home looking over their shoulders while I tried to keep them moving forward.

Sigh ... It could have been worse, I know, but .... Sigh. Trolls and idiot dog owners signing up to cause trouble better watch out ... Lol.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Muttly was being sick at lunch time, and again before I went back to work. My OH is home, so he will call if anything to worry about. I hope he has stopped now


How is he?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I had a great day with Chip today (NOT ) firstly this morning he came zooming into the flat from the garden round my feet knocking my stick out from under me making me fall over, no damage done just a bit bruised, then this afternoon was sat watching tv with him on my lap when he suddenly launched himself at the tv barking and growling scrapeing his back claws up my leg leaving a quite nasty bleeding scratch on my leg ( through my trousers ) and knocked the tv off the cabinet, all because there were lions on the screen, I am assuming by this that he doesn't like lions lol, apart form me feeling bruised and battered no real damage done to either me or the tv . When I told him off he looked at me as if to say " what have I done, whats all the fuss about "


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Well I had a great day with Chip today (NOT ) firstly this morning he came zooming into the flat from the garden round my feet knocking my stick out from under me making me fall over, no damage done just a bit bruised, then this afternoon was sat watching tv with him on my lap when he suddenly launched himself at the tv barking and growling scrapeing his back claws up my leg leaving a quite nasty bleeding scratch on my leg ( through my trousers ) and knocked the tv off the cabinet, all because there were lions on the screen, I am assuming by this that he doesn't like lions lol, apart form me feeling bruised and battered no real damage done to either me or the tv . When I told him off he looked at me as if to say " what have I done, whats all the fuss about "


Ouch  feel better soon


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@MollySmith glad Molly is feeling better and that the op helped.

@Muttly how is Muttly today? Hope he is feeling better

@Rosie64 ouch, hope your not feeling too battered and bruised today.

We had been making great progress after the post fall out the car/missed the boot injury but this morning she is shaking and won't stand up again which we had before and with rest and her normal pain killers we moved past. This morning however she wasn't fussed by breakfast, she did eat it but not with her normal inhale it in 2 seconds flat gusto. Neither of the orthopedically inclined vets are working today although I think one of them is doing Sunday surgery so we will be off to the vets again tomorrow, couldn't find anything majorly wrong last time so hoping that she has just tweaked something again overnight rather than there being a major issue. So its tramadol and crate rest again today


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope the painkillers and rest do the trick.
Also that Muttley is feeling better too!...and that Chip behaves himself today!!LOL

Im kicking myself this morning as somehow I must of thought I put the bolts across on Adams crate when in fact I missed them. Got in from Alfies walk to find Adam loose in the living room and the boys started squaring up almost instantly. Cue dog fight. Got them seperated and I dont think there are any injuries, just wet fur and bruising. 
Both boys are now back in their crates with a filled hoof for breakfast which hopefully might calm them down abit. *sigh*:Shifty


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hope your boys are OK today @catz4m8z

So today she has bounced out of bed, run around like a loon and generally acted like an idiot. And all before her meds. We came back home last night after 2 weeks at a friends house while they were away and they have tiled floors so wondering if it being colder and slippy has been affecting her, unfortunately I didn't think about that till this morning. But the vets appointment has been cancelled for now (don't want to take up a Sunday slot unless its urgent) and back to just keeping an eye on her and continuing to take it all very gently. Am loving her webmaster harness though as the handle has been very useful to help support her.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Took the dogs yesterday to a field I have hired for an hour - more so so Bigby could have a good run about - they loved it and hoping to have Bigby on some beginners obedience lessons soon 

Today we went to the woods - quite busy and Bigby did reasonably well. He managed to keep quiet at a barking dog on a long line and then happily met a great dane, spaniel and some crossbreeds.. then later into the walk he heard an owl and went mental, but managed to calm him, he also heard two dogs barking which starting him off again, I turned round to change the direction and that soon calmed him - overall he did very well 

He has also learned to scratch his own nails on sandpaper


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> How is he?


Well, OH said he was sick again after I went back to work  Just fluid, but no more over the weekend luckily, I don't know what it was  But he gobbled his dinner down 

Thanks for asking Han!
How was the off lead running area? Bet it was lovely to see them go mad!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Well, OH said he was sick again after I went back to work  Just fluid, but no more over the weekend luckily, I don't know what it was  But he gobbled his dinner down
> 
> Thanks for asking Han!
> How was the off lead running area? Bet it was lovely to see them go mad!


They both loved it thanks  Bigby was galloping around all over the place especially  
Glad Muttly seems better


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, we arrived back late last night from our long trip to Southern Spain.
We decided to do the return journey over 3 days, rather than 2, to make sure that nothing happened to make us miss our ferry booking!
So on this trip, Sophie has travelled well over 4,000k, especially as one of our 'diversions' took us the wrong way (but we saw some lovely French villages in the process ). She has also spent the night in 4 different hotels and 2 ferry cabins and has been a very good girl throughout.

She travelled most of the time in her crate and settled into it well. She saw lots of French 'aires' and Spanish truck stops and had a sniff round and a pee at every one we stopped at .
Our main problem was keeping her cool, so the aircon was going full blast and when the sun was on her crate we covered it with some 'doggy pads' turned upwards to reflect the heat (knew they would come in handy some way ). And with fairly frequent stops and 'water breaks' she was comfortable and good as gold.

But.... Sophie appears very happy to be home, especially when she saw our daughters again (they stayed here at my sister's) and she went scatty for a while 
And, after a good night's sleep she seems happy to be back into her old routine - just as unsociable with other dogs as before, but good in most other ways.

We are actually very proud of her and how she managed her 'travels'.
She is a little sweety and we sometimes forget that


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> Well I had a great day with Chip today (NOT ) firstly this morning he came zooming into the flat from the garden round my feet knocking my stick out from under me making me fall over, no damage done just a bit bruised, then this afternoon was sat watching tv with him on my lap when he suddenly launched himself at the tv barking and growling scrapeing his back claws up my leg leaving a quite nasty bleeding scratch on my leg ( through my trousers ) and knocked the tv off the cabinet, all because there were lions on the screen, I am assuming by this that he doesn't like lions lol, apart form me feeling bruised and battered no real damage done to either me or the tv . When I told him off he looked at me as if to say " what have I done, whats all the fuss about "


Ow!
But so glad to hear that Chip is bouncy and zoomy after all he has been through recently.
Hope your leg is better soon.

And @Muttly - hope Muttly is feeling better today.

And @MollySmith glad that Molly is feeling much better.

And to anyone else I missed.....sorry! I'm still catching up after days of hardly any internet


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hello first sorry for not keeping up to date and replying to news, we are in Cornwall and the broadband is a bit dial up!

I just wanted to do a quick boast about Molly because I'm so pleased I could get tearful and I know you will understand. We have walked around our seaside town on a busy sunny Saturday afternoon and had a pint on the harbour. Just one incident with two gorgeous rotties who came a little close and I didn't see them but one bark and she was easy to settle down. Then yesterday we did the same. And today we went into a shop. Each day we've have a bark at a dog - only once - but each time I understand why, she was a bit on edge as my OH had popped into the pub and golden retirevers (not labs..!) are not good, she's very specific and I know why as there is a badly behaved one we try to avoid on walks at home. Today the young lab she barked at, barked at her first but all the other dogs on the harbour we've been okay with. I know little dogs are okay to walk past with praise and a treat. Bigger ones we give a wider distance but it's okay. I have also spent less money as I'm using all our town walks as training. Bit annoyed at my OH as he just hides Molly from dogs or tells her off for barking and both are pointless. No idea what to do about that (I think at our next socialisation class he can work with Molly) and he is too easily distracted by a view and his camera to do what I'm doing but Molly is being a little star. I'm not perfect especially about her being off lead but I'm understanding why she isn't progressing as much on lead.

We have met nice owners all over the place. I've said that we need distance as she was attached on lead and they have been lovely. The line 'she just wants to play' that my OH says is met with faint worry so we are not using that again. I do think it is overexcitment but the former is more true and gives us more space.

Her eye is alright, a bit weepy after sleep but okay when she isn't and she's taking the drops fine.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith - glad you are enjoying your holiday and that Molly is being such a good girl.
Dimwit is just plodding along as usual. This is not a great time of year for him as it is getting dark in the evenings which means lots of black labs appearing from nowhere (apparently they glow in the dark and so there is no need for them to wear anything reflective/a light). He is being pretty good though, and we had a nice walk this weekend with my parents and their dog.
He has, however, decided that he absolutely will not eat anything from his food bowl - I think he is finally fed up of taking tablets which is not good news. He won't even take them from a tube of primula or liver paste. So, now I have to hide all his tablets in cheese (6 in the morning, 4 in the evening and one more last thing at night) and throw them up for him to catch and eat. Luckily I have lots of kibble dispenser toys and he will still eat kongs...
Looking forward to our holiday in just over a week


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

We have bouncy dog again 

She is still not 100% and the few weeks of no physio exercises or muscle stim are really showing in the way she is using her normal bad leg (well not using really), she still can't make the jump onto our bed and is still slow on the stairs but I think she is feeling less painful in general as she is happier in herself. She has been OK after 15 min wanders around the block the last few days so we are going to try a very small walk somewhere nice this evening when OH is back from work so that I have extra hands to grab/body block any overly friendly bouncy dogs we may meet. However I still think I might sleep in the car outside the vets as Marmite the guinea has a huge lump on his side so we are heading off to the vet again today but at least it isn't for Chevy this time.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SO HAPPY with Io 

This is the dog who used to run up to everyone all the time and going out on walks was a nightmare as I was constantly having to put her on lead. But since having her back and now on our walks we meet a lot of people, I've realised how far we've come  We go to a local country park a few times a week and she will completely ignore joggers, cyclists, walkers etc. She will still wonder up to a off lead dog if given the chance, im not fussed with off lead but quickly lead her up if I see a dog on lead. But yesterday, there was a old black labrador on its own.. as the poor dogs stupid owners had wondered about 1 mile in the distance and I managed to get her to ignore the dogg 

Walks are so nice with her now! Bigby is a lot of hassle as he screams at people - but its so nice to just go out, me and her  Bigby still gets walked but if I my partner doesn't come with me then Bigby gets walked around the neighbourhood and Io goes off to the fields, rivers etc. But at weekends they both get walked together and Bigby gets some offlead time.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Great to hear @Maria_1986 
Dimwit hasn't been to the vets now for 16 weeks (a major record) - the receptionist told me that they can no longer afford to replace the chairs in reception 
He has been a bit iffy about eating recently though. I think it is because of the anticipating tablets in his food but I had also bought him a different flavour so I have ordered some of the stuff I know he likes to see if it was the food. He normally eats like he has never been fed before so for him to be off his food is very unusual.
Apart from that he is being a bit of a star at the moment. He is doing well in training classes and he is nearly ready for his next assessment. The only thing he is iffy on is the 1.5 minute out of sight stay because he gets quite worried so our instructor has said we can do that some time when there are no other dogs or people in the hall. He has pretty much learnt to put his toys in the box - I just now have to stop him from taking them all out again and then getting into the box himself 
He also gives the best cuddles ever


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> @MollySmith - glad you are enjoying your holiday and that Molly is being such a good girl.
> Dimwit is just plodding along as usual. This is not a great time of year for him as it is getting dark in the evenings which means lots of black labs appearing from nowhere (apparently they glow in the dark and so there is no need for them to wear anything reflective/a light). He is being pretty good though, and we had a nice walk this weekend with my parents and their dog.
> He has, however, decided that he absolutely will not eat anything from his food bowl - I think he is finally fed up of taking tablets which is not good news. He won't even take them from a tube of primula or liver paste. So, now I have to hide all his tablets in cheese (6 in the morning, 4 in the evening and one more last thing at night) and throw them up for him to catch and eat. Luckily I have lots of kibble dispenser toys and he will still eat kongs...
> Looking forward to our holiday in just over a week


Where are you going on Holiday?



Maria_1986 said:


> We have bouncy dog again
> 
> She is still not 100% and the few weeks of no physio exercises or muscle stim are really showing in the way she is using her normal bad leg (well not using really), she still can't make the jump onto our bed and is still slow on the stairs but I think she is feeling less painful in general as she is happier in herself. She has been OK after 15 min wanders around the block the last few days so we are going to try a very small walk somewhere nice this evening when OH is back from work so that I have extra hands to grab/body block any overly friendly bouncy dogs we may meet. However I still think I might sleep in the car outside the vets as Marmite the guinea has a huge lump on his side so we are heading off to the vet again today but at least it isn't for Chevy this time.


Hoep your guinea pig is okay  Possibly an abcess?


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> We have bouncy dog again
> 
> She is still not 100% and the few weeks of no physio exercises or muscle stim are really showing in the way she is using her normal bad leg (well not using really), she still can't make the jump onto our bed and is still slow on the stairs but I think she is feeling less painful in general as she is happier in herself. She has been OK after 15 min wanders around the block the last few days so we are going to try a very small walk somewhere nice this evening when OH is back from work so that I have extra hands to grab/body block any overly friendly bouncy dogs we may meet. However I still think I might sleep in the car outside the vets as Marmite the guinea has a huge lump on his side so we are heading off to the vet again today but at least it isn't for Chevy this time.


Aww poor guinea pig fingered crossed you get it sorted. My girl had a big lump appear behind her front leg so off to vet and thankfully vet was 99% after a feel it was a fatty mass just (can't remember the medical name for it). So booked her in and just over a week ago she got it removed and is healing up nicely (even though the madam took the stitches out on day four) .

Please let us know what the vet says. Miss squeak sends piggies kisses!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks @AllthingsRodent and @Hanwombat. I have a feeling it might be a grass seed abscess - he has a very thick, fuzzy coat which I have picked a load of grass seeds from today so wondering if one has been held close to the skin and worked its way in, its my own fault for leaving the pigs in the care of OH for 2 weeks without leaving an idiots guide and reminding him to check his fur. We have a lovely piggy vet at work though so off to see her later.

@Dimwit Hope the different food helps him to feel happier eating again.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I had a poopey walk this morning and would just like to vent. I was already stressed out and a bit upset after a kind of heated talk with OH. After discovering our usual field where I can relax is off limits, we walk 10 minutes along the road to acsess the other end of the fields which is a football field. We have the dogs on their flexis as OH doesnt want to go big farmers fields joined up next to the football field (which you are allowed in) as he hasnt got the right footwear on. The big fields would give us a loads of space to let the dogs go off lead and you dont run into anyone.

10 minutes into our walk, a lady comes in with 3 (4??) dogs some are off lead on the pavement, others are in the field pooping, but I've met her before and the dogs have been okay with Charlie and vice versa.

This little Westie comes running across the whole field and Charlie is on his lead with OH holding him, Charlie decides this time he doesnt like this dog and he gets his handbags out. He then has the dog by the scruff and we cant get them apart, I'm trying to hold Dottie back whilst helping OH seperate the two dogs.

I'm shouting Charlies name and then shout "FFS!" (never shouted or anything on a dog walk) the dogs finally part and he trots off back to his owner. OH then says "Hold the dogs whilst I go over and say sorry" I was livid and didnt want him to go over and say sorry (although deep down, past the anger, I knew it was the right thing to do).

So OH goes over to the lady right across the field and says sorry, checks the dog over and she doesnt seem too bothered, she asked what happened and OH explained, she then said "I didnt even notice he had gone off, I thought he was behind me" in a light hearted tone. By this point, I'm in the corner of the field crying and feeling like sh**.

The lady then went off and her dogs continued their walk, whilst we cut ours short and headed back to the car. I could understand if my two had run over and started a scuffle, I would be on my hands and knees saying sorry and giving all my details to her and whilst I dont think it's okay for Charlie to scrap with dogs, he was stuck on lead with a young, bouncy dog in his face so they didnt get to meet on even grounds (the last time they both met off lead, they were fine). I was so mad, I kept my two in the corner of the field on their leads out of everyones way, no where near anyone and this happened.

I'm currently very limited where I can go with my legs and also being 8 months pregnant, I cant go up Brecon in the middle of no where 40 minutes away in the mountains where I wont see anyone, just feel quite stressed and down about the incident at the moment.

En route back to the car, we met another JR who was half in/half out his fence and Charlie and him met fine, I think the dog was only a puppy, but Charlie cried a little as if to say "I want to see him" had a quick sniff then they went their own ways.

I continued to sniffle as we walked along the road and back to the car.

Sorry for the long post, just needed a place to vent.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hope on FTLOD is breaking my heart


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not been on this thread for a bit because I didn't want to jinx things....

-Warning...shameless brag-




*Cough...cough
We have only gone and ditched the head collar (unless I can't create space), now we just have his lead attached to the back of his harness and collar (if I need a bit of extra control) 
We have encountered several dogs over the last week or so and he has stayed completely calm...he even brushed off a dog snarling under their gate as we walked past 

Now I am not going to say that Thai is a reformed character, because we still have a very long way to go BUT we are back to what he was like before I was bitten by the poodle cross a year a go so I am over the moon with him :Smug


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Buddy was chewing the wrong end of his tuggy toy earlier.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Hope on FTLOD is breaking my heart


She was such a sweetie wasn't she? What a nice lady to adopt her though


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash lost his green spiky ball today  He LOVES that ball which is a special one that only comes out on walks, but he took it into the woods and lost it. He ran around like something demented trying to find it again, but to no avail this time. We will search again later. But if not pet shop here we come at the weekend!



Hanwombat said:


> She was such a sweetie wasn't she? What a nice lady to adopt her though


Yes, one that really pulls on the heartstrings. I wanted her! lol. So happy she found a home though


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash lost his green spiky ball today  He LOVES that ball which is a special one that only comes out on walks, but he took it into the woods and lost it. He ran around like something demented trying to find it again, but to no avail this time. We will search again later. But if not pet shop here we come at the weekend!
> 
> Yes, one that really pulls on the heartstrings. I wanted her! lol. So happy she found a home though


 Hope you find it!

Io lost her favourite squeaky ball the other week  The OH took her out, as I was still at work, he threw the ball and she head-butted it into the fast flowing river and before you know it it was gone! She tried in vain to get it but did not succeed!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We had a 'work as a team' moment last night. OH and I were in the living room watching TV when one of the smoke alarms went off. Tyton jumped to his feet barking (as he does regularly at any slight sound/noise/imaginary), Kahn came beetling through and nudged at me and when I went out to try and work out which alarm was going (normally just a battery, but I did check the cooker in the kitchen on the way through) to find Beau and Ronin both sitting under the offending alarm frowning at it and me in turn. They all shooed out into the garden without complaint allowing me to replace the battery without incident. 

It tickled me a little the dividing up of labour - we'll stay here and guard the alarm from the bravest two, sending Kahn off to fetch us (he only ever comes into the living room if he's worried about something), and Tyton doing his usual shouting


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Hope you find it!
> 
> Io lost her favourite squeaky ball the other week  The OH took her out, as I was still at work, he threw the ball and she head-butted it into the fast flowing river and before you know it it was gone! She tried in vain to get it but did not succeed!


Oh no, poor Io! I was worried Cash would lose his in the sea last week as he won't venture in to retrieve it if it starts floating away! Luckily Cash's ball is readily available and cheap from most pet shops. We lost a blue one previous to the green one


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh no, poor Io! I was worried Cash would lose his in the sea last week as he won't venture in to retrieve it if it starts floating away! Luckily Cash's ball is readily available and cheap from most pet shops. We lost a blue one previous to the green one


 Io's I get from pets at home  Just haven't had the time yet to go and get another one


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Special sunday breakfast treat today- cow hoof filled with Dairylea, Lilys kitchen (moist and biccies) and a sneaky joint supplement. Happy dogs now munching away....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sooooo proud of Cash this morning at training. His best session yet and it was great to see the progress we've been making actually come together. Our trainer thinks he may be trial ready as early as April!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Take the dogs for a walk this morning - proud of Bigby  As soon as we got to the woods we saw two whippets on lead, and then a cavalier, Bigby managed not to make a noise  Then we saw two woman up ahead ( no dogs ) and I managed to keep him with me whilst off lead ( with the help of treats ) then we saw a horse and rider and he managed to keep quiet 

He also got upset towards the end as Io ran off and he was annoyed as he couldn't go! 

Back to the car we walked past a big family and again he was fine


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

One good thing that has come out of this whole debacle with Fitz is that I noticed an advert for secure field available for hire on the noticeboard at the vets.

Looked them up and not only are they less than 15 minutes away from our house but they're hoping to eventually offer classes in obedience, agility and flyball as well as running KC Good Citizen Award training. I really hope it takes off for them (guess I should put my money where my mouth is and get hiring their fields!!), I would _love_ to have all that available so close!!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly was so good with a retriever we came across yesterday. No noise, just quite excited, but told him gently and he was, then he started licking her lips, exactly what he does with my parents GR girl! Very sweet 

He also got my shell from my boiled egg 















He quite liked it :Hungry


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

@Maria_1986 How is your guinea pig doing ? 

@StormyThai I already saw some photos of Thai on facebook without a headcollar, but well done  You've come a very long way with him and he always looked like such a happy dog!

@SingingWhippet Wow that sounds exciting!! I am lucky enough to have a few places not too far from me.. though I wish some were a little closer to me.

@Muttly Bless him! Good boy


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So today I fell on my backside right in the middle of a stinging nettle patch 
I can't even blame it on the dog because he wasn't even attached to me at this point  It appears that I found a hole and landed right in it, so I now have a stinging nettle rash from my ankles right up to my lower back and up both arms - just ouchy


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Buddy alerted my sister to the local pet stealing heron today while I was out, he evn chased it off. Thanks heron there are no fish in my pond now because of you heron. It has a leak but doesn't completely empty, aunty was meant to keep refilling it while we were in ibiza but obviously she didn't and it got low enough to the shelf that birdbrain coud steal the 3 fish, now I kniw who is responsible for fish disappearing. It got it's head under the net and helped itself.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> @Maria_1986 How is your guinea pig doing ?


Not great, he is 8years old and this seems to be pushing him over the edge. He was slowing down a lot but still happy pottering around but now he is just looking miserable. Watching his QOL at the moment and uping his pain meds to see if it helps but I think he will be making his final vet visit soon  Thank you for asking.

Ouch @StormyThai hope you feel better soon


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hello, still on our holidays and I spoke way too soon about Molly being calm. The following day we went for an early morning walk by cliffs so she had to be on lead and three wretched women and their ruddy dogs off lead crowded Molly and barking hell took place. Then on our way back a tosser with an off lead collie in the car park let his dog hassle Molly. Since then we've gone backwards. I can't believe that last Monday we passed dogs a narrow road width with no reaction and by Tuesday, a wide road width and the dog passing behind a parked car is causing Molly to react. 

Molly sitting or me saying very quietly no is almost containing her. Almost.

Sigh.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

got a phone call from my daughter's school yesterday to say she'd been hit in the face. I rushed home from work to meet her and her teacher at the hospital thankfully she has nothing more than a black eye. Turns out a boy sat at the table in front of her kicked off when the teacher asked him to hand in his phone. The teacher went to grab it and he pulled his arm back catching my daughter full in the face with his elbow.

Anyway got home and Alfie wouldn't leave her side. He sat with her all evening with his head on her lap. I managed to get him to go for a walk down the street to go to the toilet but he pulled to get back home.

When my daughter went to bed Alfie sat at the living room door and after a while started whining. He sometimes does this if he wants to go finish his food or have a drink so i just opened the door and let him out into the hall.

He usually comes back after about 5 minutes but 15 minutes later no sign of him so I went looking. He'd quietly climbed the stairs and got into my daughter's bedroom. I found him curled up on her pillow next to her, both fast asleep. 
He obviously felt she needed company so I left him there as I didn't have the heart to move him and possibly wake my daughter.

Every day I spend with the muppet reinforces my belief that he is one in a million


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith fingers crossed it is just a temporary blip, and it sounds like even if she does react she is much, much better than she used to be.
We had training last night, dimwit was good as usual (it is very strange saying that compared to his performance at previous training classes). He was a bit subdued though at the start, but he had been quite clingy with me before we left so I think something had worried him. Once we started practising putting his toys in a box he perked up and he also demonstrated his awesome emergency stop!
We are off on holiday on Saturday stopping for sociability class on the way - looking forward to a week of nice walks


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> got a phone call from my daughter's school yesterday to say she'd been hit in the face. I rushed home from work to meet her and her teacher at the hospital thankfully she has nothing more than a black eye. Turns out a boy sat at the table in front of her kicked off when the teacher asked him to hand in his phone. The teacher went to grab it and he pulled his arm back catching my daughter full in the face with his elbow.
> 
> Anyway got home and Alfie wouldn't leave her side. He sat with her all evening with his head on her lap. I managed to get him to go for a walk down the street to go to the toilet but he pulled to get back home.
> 
> ...


Bless his heart, he's a sweety isn't he


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> @MollySmith fingers crossed it is just a temporary blip, and it sounds like even if she does react she is much, much better than she used to be.
> We had training last night, dimwit was good as usual (it is very strange saying that compared to his performance at previous training classes). He was a bit subdued though at the start, but he had been quite clingy with me before we left so I think something had worried him. Once we started practising putting his toys in a box he perked up and he also demonstrated his awesome emergency stop!
> We are off on holiday on Saturday stopping for sociability class on the way - looking forward to a week of nice walks


Good for little Dimwit, that's really good to hear. I won't see you Sat but we've said yes to the rest of the dates until Christmas and I hope we can do some of the COAPE trainer ones too. The joy of no more studies!

We braved a visit to Lyme Regis this afternoon and I sat with Molly whilst OH went to a brewery in a pretty courtyard at the Town Mill. We had a few good spaces to do some distance work and ended up seeing 8 dogs and only one she reacted too with a little woof. The eldery, very posh lady had a lead on the dog but wasn't actuallly holding it. In her opinion all dogs should get on and she had no idea why they might not. OH had to grab the lead as the dog walked off towards a moving car in the car park and politely suggested a gripper lead if she had problems but apparently she always walked the dog like this. I genuinely had no words! But Molly did very well.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

SingingWhippet said:


> One good thing that has come out of this whole debacle with Fitz is that I noticed an advert for secure field available for hire on the noticeboard at the vets.
> 
> Looked them up and not only are they less than 15 minutes away from our house but they're hoping to eventually offer classes in obedience, agility and flyball as well as running KC Good Citizen Award training. I really hope it takes off for them (guess I should put my money where my mouth is and get hiring their fields!!), I would _love_ to have all that available so close!!!


That sounds fantastic!
I would love all of that near to us too.
(the problem would be though that they wouldn't let Sophie join in because of her reactivity.... but I can dream )


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a very sleepy puppy today after Cash spent this morning at the vets getting hip scored, bless him.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

opppppppppppppps wrong thread


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> I have a very sleepy puppy today after Cash spent this morning at the vets getting hip scored, bless him.


what does that involve?? ( out of curiosity!).

I spent the morning in the vets too. Hannahs' gimpy leg is no better so we are booked in for x rays on wednesday. I took Adam down as well as it saves me doing an extra walk and he quite enjoys the vet waiting room. He actually deserted me and spent most of the wait sitting on a ladies lap who made the mistake of making a fuss of him....she came with 2 cats and picked up a chihuahua too!LOL


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

B. alerted me to someone trying to open my front door earlier. He has a very good bark for a puppy. Got a big treat afterwards.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> what does that involve?? ( out of curiosity!).
> 
> I spent the morning in the vets too. Hannahs' gimpy leg is no better so we are booked in for x rays on wednesday. I took Adam down as well as it saves me doing an extra walk and he quite enjoys the vet waiting room. He actually deserted me and spent most of the wait sitting on a ladies lap who made the mistake of making a fuss of him....she came with 2 cats and picked up a chihuahua too!LOL


He went under GA and had x-rays taken of his hips. Didn't take long at all really. By the time I'd got home I had a phone call telling me I could come pick him up in an hours time! Now I just have to wait for the BVA to score him.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@Dogloverlou Aw bless him! Hope everything goes well!
@Animallover26 Well done Bungo!
@catz4m8z Aw poor Hannah  I hope she is okay with her leg, poor girl. Adam made me laugh, he seems like a delightful little boy 
@Lexiedhb I know you posted it in the wrong thread, but Dex still looks very handsome in his new halloween gear 

-------------------------
It`s a Mr Someones birthday tomorrow  I think I`ve gone a bit overkill with the banners, birthday badge, card, presents and cake LOL.
I`m so shocked he is 3 tomorrow. Doesn`t seem like 2 minutes since I brought him home on Xmas Eve 2012.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bailey!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bailey @Canine K9 and bless Alfie @jamat , I hope your daughter is feeling better?

We are back home, just. We've had a grim journey back with lots of traffic but we had a lovely time at Montacue House where dogs are allowed in all the grounds and there is an off lead area. We have a letter from the vet to say that we've got to get more drops and oral antibiotics as the swabs from Molls eye op show another type of infection her current ones woud not treat. That said, she's looking a lot better.

In the meantime we are sat with Rightmove dreaming of living by the sea.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

H


Dogloverlou said:


> He went under GA and had x-rays taken of his hips. Didn't take long at all really. By the time I'd got home I had a phone call telling me I could come pick him up in an hours time! Now I just have to wait for the BVA to score him.


Hope it all comes back well  I'd be intrigued to get Bigby hipscored, though hip dysplasia isn't very common in smooths, was it expensive if you dont mind me asking 

Happy birthday Bailey for tomorrow @Canine K9


----------



## Day in a dogs week (Oct 16, 2015)

My dogs don't really do much just play around and sleep all day, in fact, I made facebook page dedicated to my dogs where you can see stuff like this


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy thinks she has won the lottery. I slept in the spare room(also known as Chevys room as its the room she is restricted to over night and when we are out) last night so that my coughing didn't disturb the OH, have woken up to a staffy under the duvet snoring, she wasn't there when I woke up during the night and she didn't wake me getting on the bed so she obviously is capable of being gentle and delicate when in stealth mode, its a shame that she only does bull in china shop mode the rest if the time! She is looking very pleased with herself though.

Happy birthday to Bailey @Canine K9 
Hope Cash's scores are good @Dogloverlou 
Glad Molly's eye is looking better now, hopefully the new meds will be the last lot you need @MollySmith


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Horace let us sleep in until 830 this morning!! We're up at 6 most mornings and even weekend lie ins haven't been later than 730 so very much appreciate the extra hour :-D

Tried Horace on some liver and kidney last night as I wanted to give him a bone free breakfast today and he loves it. But then there isn't much he doesn't like lol.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

First day of our holiday - started with a 2hr walk along Weavers Way. Dimwit then kindly helped me finish my bacon and now we are waiting for the rain to ease off a bit before going out again


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-Psssst-

Still no head collar here, in fact I haven't even picked it up to take with us for the last 10 days 
AND we managed to time our walks wrong for the past couple of days so have encountered countless dogs (including two off leash dogs lunging and barking at him) without one single melt down.

Our behaviourist has suggested that Thai has moved from dog reactive too dog selective, so whilst we still have a ton of work to do I am brimming with pride right now 

@Dimwit I hope you have a nice holiday


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Had such a fantastic walk on Saturday morning. The Cavachon crew got together Alfie, Charlie and little Elly went off lead for nearly 2 hours of fun in the fields. 

They were joined by Luca and Sam, two black labradors and they all played hide and seek in the wooded area, basically they all ran off and hid and we humans had to try and find them lol. 

Its amazing how many dogs reappeared when the bag of cooked liver bits was opened 

Alfie was dirty, tired and happy by the time he got home


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

@jamat That sounds like great walk! I bet Alfie was a happy lad!

So we were on a walk Saturday and there is a Springer Spaniel in the distance, Muttly sits his arse firmly on the floor and will not move. I'm thinking well this is unlike him, especially as he's been so good lately As they get closer, he starts wagging his bum, play bowing and whining! It's his old buddy!! We haven't seen them in months, bless him, he was so excited  So we all went for a nice walk together. 
We also then met up with another spaniel, who (not sure why the owner did this) but he had his lead on running about, when he stopped, he dropped the lead, then when he walked on again, he picked up his lead. Was very sweet, he never once forgot to pick his lead up, but not sure why the owner didn't take his lead off 
Then yesterday I just thought I would throw a word out there that would be handy for him to know. 'Ignore' ( I read someone on here used it, possibly @ouesi ? and wanted to teach it to Muttly). So he's looking over at a Lab and starts to veer off and I say "Ignore" and he did! I have no clue how he would know what this mean't other than it was my tone and body language?
He did the same thing with 'Nicely' never picked up 'heel' so threw nicely out there and he got it straight away!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Am sitting on the sofa with Barney asleep beside me while I am like a zombie (not a morning person). As the wee 'Angel' decided once my parents left to do some morning shopping that he needed to come up to my room and pounce on me in bed to wake me up at eight am. 

Sigh it's times like this wished I actually liked caffeine!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> @jamat That sounds like great walk! I bet Alfie was a happy lad!
> 
> So we were on a walk Saturday and there is a Springer Spaniel in the distance, Muttly *sits his arse firmly on the floor and will not move*. I'm thinking well this is unlike him, especially as he's been so good lately As they get closer, he starts wagging his bum, play bowing and whining! It's his old buddy!! We haven't seen them in months, bless him, he was so excited  So we all went for a nice walk together.
> We also then met up with another spaniel, who (not sure why the owner did this) but he had his lead on running about, when he stopped, he dropped the lead, then when he walked on again, he picked up his lead. Was very sweet, he never once forgot to pick his lead up, but not sure why the owner didn't take his lead off
> ...


Alfie does this to every dog we come across, its like he has velcro stuck to his butt and you just can't move him. He waits until the dog gets close and they have both sniffed each other before he unsticks himself from the ground and starts wagging his tail and wanting to play.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Alfie does this to every dog we come across, its like he has velcro stuck to his butt and you just can't move him. He waits until the dog gets close and they have both sniffed each other before he unsticks himself from the ground and starts wagging his tail and wanting to play.


Oh no! It would drive me up the bloody wall if he did this with every dog  He normally comes, when I say "This way boy" as I don't want him to meet every dog. I'm trying to teach 'ignore'
But it was only his stubborness that made me look again and realise "Oh I think that's what's his face"


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Must be the morning for nice walks as we had a lovely one too. We picked blackberries along our way and I used some as dog treats seen as both boys enjoy picking and eating them too. And then met a 20 week old Labrador on our way back to the car and both Ty & Cash were brill with his wriggly self. I'm always in awe of Ty's gentle nature, allowing the pup to lick around his mouth and shove a stick in his face and my boy just stands there like an elderly fella full of life experience and self confidence.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Must be the morning for nice walks as we had a lovely one too. We picked blackberries along our way and I used some as dog treats seen as both boys enjoy picking and eating them too. And then met a 20 week old Labrador on our way back to the car and both Ty & Cash were brill with his wriggly self. I'm always in awe of Ty's gentle nature, allowing the pup to lick around his mouth and shove a stick in his face and my boy just stands there like an elderly fella full of life experience and self confidence.


Aww lovely lads  I noticed yesterday that all the Blackberry bushes had shrivelled up! Which is a shame as we do the same, use them as walk treats


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Aww lovely lads  I noticed yesterday that all the Blackberry bushes had shrivelled up! Which is a shame as we do the same, use them as walk treats


Oh what a shame! Ours are busting at the seams with juicy, ripe, berries


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Then yesterday I just thought I would throw a word out there that would be handy for him to know. 'Ignore' ( I read someone on here used it, possibly @ouesi ?


Yup Ouesi and myself use that cue...be prepared to get some funny looks when people hear it haha


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Yup Ouesi and myself use that cue...be prepared to get some funny looks when people here it haha


:Hilarious I spose it can sound a bit 'offish' if walking past someone and going 'ignore' oh well, at least they will know I want to ignore them and they can keep their dog away


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Had a little chuckle on last nights walk was in the park and I heard this deep man's voice shouting "Romeo, Romeo where are you Romeo" lol

turns out it was his wife's dog but she'd broken her leg so he had to take it out for a walk...... just tickled me pink ....suppose you had to be there


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

A small victory today! Oscar walked right past (albeit across the road) a dog who was clearly too interested in him without so much as a glance. I really think the work we are doing is beginning to see dividends.

Oh, and yesterday I saw a first. I was out walking (dogless) when I spotted a couple of high schoolers (wearing their school tops) walking two dogs. One of the dogs was wearing the Easy Walk no-pull harness is a very unusual fashion. Somehow these kids had managed to wrap the girth strap around the dog's front legs so that the chest strap was over his back with the lead, the dog's chest had no strap going across it. I wanted to take a picture, but my phone was in my backpack and we passed each other too quickly. Also, they would have thought me rather odd taking a photo of one of their dogs!


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Oscar is on a roll!!!! He was able to walk past a dog reactive, barking Bernese who was on the other side of the pavement. The owner was walking the Berner and a Pyrenees, and was so apologetic for her dog and said how well behaved mine was. I felt like doing a happy dance all the way home!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So Thai met a pointer today...It was an impromptu meeting as the pointer's owner was around half a mile away 
However Thai handled it like a boss. OK, we may need to practice walking away from dogs without me looking like a loon trying to gain his attention again BUT no sign of a reaction from him, no warnings, no aggression...nothing!
I felt like a "normal" dog walker


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> I felt like a "normal" dog walker


Awesome when that happens, isn't it?!!!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok firstly a bit of an admission I read the Sun newspaper in the mornings on the way to work 

Now for the reason for the post.

In todays paper there was a story about a young dog that had got its head stuck in a hole a wall while his owner was out. While he waited to get freed he decided to chew through the water pipe at the back of the washing machine which flooded the house.

Now thats not a thing I'd want to come home to and to add insult to injury it took the fire brigade an hour to gently chisel him out by making the hole larger.

One thing that the story didn't clarify was why was there a hole in the wall to begin with 

Just wondered if anyone else had seen it


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

We met a lovely little 21 week old whippet on our walk today, she was absolutely beautiful, I've never really had any dealings with pointy dogs but she was lovely but such a flibbertigibbet as she was zooming about here there and everywhere with such puppy joy, whilst my two stood amazed at her speediness.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Had an 'it's always the little ones' comment last night 
We were in the light part of a dark field last night playing kick the plastic bottle and this black lab flew past us pretty close at 100mph and made me jump!
For starters, why so close (the man was too)? The field is huge and secondly just because Muttly let out ONE bark at it (possibly to say "Shit you scared me, now bugger off") the owner goes "Oh it's always the little ones, isn't it?" 
FFS ****, YOU and YOUR dog interrupted OUR game and then make a dig at my dog, F*** You!!! unch

I didn't respond at all, hope he was embarassed by the silence tbh.
But, I'm trying to think of a response to this that makes the person feel really bad for saying it, any ideas? :Writing


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Gah I hate having to do all my walks in the dark now at weekdays  Never used to bother me when I lived in Village but now I live in a city it worries me slightly when I am out walking in the middle of nowhere.

Anyways tonight I am going to do some training with them / pavement walking. Seperate walks so I can concentrate on each dog, I don't always get time to train them as the house is open planned so hard to split them. Oh well, should be fun, still in the dark though ARGH!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Last night I had 2 x "Aww look at the lil dog, he's so cute!" comments  makes a change.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

So proud of Bigby today 

Took them for a walk to the wood about 10 miles away. There were quite a few cars there so I figured we were going to meet some dogs along the way.

Anyways they were happily playing, ran off slightly into the distance, ran round the corner and something catched their eyes... Bigby stopped, looked and then ran back to me  So we got round the corner and there was 2 people with 4 off lead dogs.. I was so PROUD at the fact he actually ran back to me instead of running towards the dogs ( as he would of done 2 months ago ) as the dogs could have been on lead for all I know.

Anyways they had a play, Bigby got quite excited and had a poor recall off the dogs but oh well, we can't have it all my way.

We then came across a black lab off lead, they had a play and then the labrador ran back to his owner.. Bigby stopped, turned round and ran back to me.. GOOD BOY BIGBY 

Finally we met 5 labradors! Again they all had a play, Bigby was more of a challenge to recall off but he did and very happy 

Slowly getting there.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

@Hanwombat That's bloody brilliant!!! Good Boy Bigby! 

Well there were a lot of dogs over the sports centre yesterday, it was weird, we approached the field and I saw one, so went the opposite way round to them, then spot the 2 mouthy Jacks mouthing off at a terrier of some sort (owners ignoring this and they wonder why I declined their offer of a meeting last week ), then a spaniel, then and off lead Lab in our path, I was like "OH god, we are blocked every way!" 

So what could I do???
I turn to Muttly, who was already getting confused, every dog he spotted he came to me bless him, then he saw another and another and ended up coming to me, then running in their direction, back and forth, it was a bit much.
So......
... we decide to play chase, and tag! Muttly totally focused on me and having a blast! I managed to steer the game through everyone and to an empty area phew :Joyful
Then I heard someone getting increasingly frustrated over their dog ignoring them and trying to come after us, Muttly didn't even care 
So......dogs prefer to play with other dogs? Really? Muttly made that choice on his own yesterday didn't he.:Finger


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> @Hanwombat That's bloody brilliant!!! Good Boy Bigby!
> 
> Well there were a lot of dogs over the sports centre yesterday, it was weird, we approached the field and I saw one, so went the opposite way round to them, then spot the 2 mouthy Jacks mouthing off at a terrier of some sort (owners ignoring this and they wonder why I declined their offer of a meeting last week ), then a spaniel, then and off lead Lab in our path, I was like "OH god, we are blocked every way!"
> 
> ...


I was so proud of him! Sure his recall off the dogs wasn't always perfect but the fact he saw some people / dogs up ahead and DIDN'T run off to them was a miracle 

Good boy Muttly! Bigby loves playing games like that ( and Io! ) I like to throw a treat, then run away, then throw another treat in a different direction when they run over, then I run in another direction.. and so forth


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I was so proud of him! Sure his recall off the dogs wasn't always perfect but the fact he saw some people / dogs up ahead and DIDN'T run off to them was a miracle
> 
> Good boy Muttly! Bigby loves playing games like that ( and Io! ) I like to throw a treat, then run away, then throw another treat in a different direction when they run over, then I run in another direction.. and so forth


Ha! that sounds good too! We have been getting inventive with our surroundings, at night when we go out, we play in the kids playground (because it's empty obviously), they have tilted tables and hills with platforms on and Muttly seems to enjoy exploring them. I get him to "up" and 'stay' on the platforms and jump over things. 
He tried to drag me over there yesterday afternoon though lol, but can't really do that during the day!

Love finding new games for walks


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

At midnight on saturday our hot water tank decided to start erupting water. My kitchen looked like a swamp, the cats kept glaring at me like it was all my fault and because couldn't get an emergency plumber out either that night or on sunday, we have been without any running water/dishwasher/washing machine/shower/flushing toilet since then. 
At some point today a plumber is coming out. At SOME point by 5pm. 
So I cant take Logan out until he is gone and am stuck inside with only a small bit of the house currently dog safe and trying to occupy a 4 and a half month old puppy with toys, training and kongs etc. 

I am absolutely delighted with the potentially astronomical bill I am about to beat the credit card with especially as both of my cats went for their blood tests and check ups/medication changes and Plips is booked in for a dental next week which I may have to put back until after pay day. 

If anyone needs me, I'll be curled up in a corner. Rocking.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope your plumber arrives very soon...it is 'orrible having no water

I'd like to draw a line across the whole of my last week


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Today the dimwit and will mostly be snuggled on the sofa feeling sorry for ourselves. I had a jab today for work and he had 2 jabs at the vets (after our trip to the OOH vets yesterday).
He is mostly upset that the vet laughed at him and called him Munchkin and a wally (and is a bit stoned from the painkiller)...


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Big boast from me. Cuillin was at an agility workshop on Sunday. He's done least agility of all the youngsters there but you wouldn't have known to watch as he was picking it all up so quickly and throwing everything he's got into it - no half hearted attempts for Mr woolly boy. We did have a couple of moments when the other class on the other side of the fence were just too enticing and he had to check them out but he stayed on the right side of the fence and came back and re-focussed quickly so I'm happy with that.

And the bit I'm almost most proud of - when it wasn't his turn he lay quietly in his crate chilling out - for a whole 2 hr session. No tantrums, not even a little one and No barking at other dogs even when a young spaniel had zoomies past him, No screaming fits even when there was a horse walking about. He might have eaten nearly his own body weight in sweeties to help encourage him to settle but he did really well given how highly strung he used to be and didn't need any time outs in the van


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronin has had an educational week courtesy of his big brothers. Last Monday he learned that he is NOT the boss dog. He's been getting a bit cocky at mealtimes, rushing the others and trying to poke them away from their dinners. On Monday he went a step further and rushed Kahn with a snarl, Tyton came through the middle of them and flattened Ronin against the cupboard, proper snarls and slobber with Ronin getting a real fright pinned upside down with 70kg of cross dog on top of him! Tyton is not the pushover he pretends to be and now won't let Ronin press advantage, barge in front of him to get to people, push him out of the best spot in the van etc.

If that wasn't bad enough, Beau has also decided to educate wee Ronin in some doggy manners...... in our house, Tyton and Ronin play a lot of wrestling and bitey face. Kahn likes chase but Beau only wants to play with Ronin if a toy is involved. If holding a toy/tuggy shoving, shouldering and even biting are allowed, but if neither has a toy, teeth are not to be used (Beau's rules). He's spent the weekend picking up a toy, shoving it in Ronins face to play, placing the toy on the floor a few pace away, walking over to Ronin and growling when Ronin bites him, picking up the toy and repeat. Ronin does seem to have got the message, but isn't quite as full of himself as he was getting to be; it's hard work being a younger sibling sometimes


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy had hydro today and for the first time since she fell out the car about a month ago the amount she worked was able to be increased a little bit. She had been having reduced sessions as she couldn't cope with what she had been doing but she was much better today and she did 2 minutes more than last week although still not as much as before its a step in the right direction. Although she is happier in the treadmill the pool would be better for her at the moment and faster at building back up all the muscle she has lost (the physio last week said she has lost a lot over her back as well as over the bad hip) so next week we are subjecting her to the pool again and sticking to weekly sessions for a while. We can also up her on lead exercise by a little bit more now too which means we can start to go further afield now and head to more interesting places again.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Ronin has had an educational week courtesy of his big brothers. Last Monday he learned that he is NOT the boss dog. He's been getting a bit cocky at mealtimes, rushing the others and trying to poke them away from their dinners. On Monday he went a step further and rushed Kahn with a snarl, Tyton came through the middle of them and flattened Ronin against the cupboard, proper snarls and slobber with Ronin getting a real fright pinned upside down with 70kg of cross dog on top of him! Tyton is not the pushover he pretends to be and now won't let Ronin press advantage, barge in front of him to get to people, push him out of the best spot in the van etc.
> 
> If that wasn't bad enough, Beau has also decided to educate wee Ronin in some doggy manners...... in our house, Tyton and Ronin play a lot of wrestling and bitey face. Kahn likes chase but Beau only wants to play with Ronin if a toy is involved. If holding a toy/tuggy shoving, shouldering and even biting are allowed, but if neither has a toy, teeth are not to be used (Beau's rules). He's spent the weekend picking up a toy, shoving it in Ronins face to play, placing the toy on the floor a few pace away, walking over to Ronin and growling when Ronin bites him, picking up the toy and repeat. Ronin does seem to have got the message, but isn't quite as full of himself as he was getting to be; it's hard work being a younger sibling sometimes


so ronins welcome has worn out and it is down to business then?time to learn the house rules and abide by them or things can get ugly lol.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Another week without using a head collar 
Although we still need to create space and we are not quite up to trotting past another dog on the same path whilst ignoring them, for the most part Thai is doing extremely well. Even though we saw two dogs (breeds that Thai can react too) on our evening walk, the first one we just crossed the road and the carried on walking (keeping his attention on me), and the second we ended up following (a short distance behind) and using as a training opportunity.


Considering how bad he was just a few months ago, I am so proud of how far he has come.
Thai may never be a happy go lucky social butterfly, but he is certainly becoming much more tolerant, which makes me very happy


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Another week without using a head collar
> Although we still need to create space and we are not quite up to trotting past another dog on the same path whilst ignoring them, for the most part Thai is doing extremely well. Even though we saw two dogs (breeds that Thai can react too) on our evening walk, the first one we just crossed the road and the carried on walking (keeping his attention on me), and the second we ended up following (a short distance behind) and using as a training opportunity.
> 
> Considering how bad he was just a few months ago, I am so proud of how far he has come.
> Thai may never be a happy go lucky social butterfly, but he is certainly becoming much more tolerant, which makes me very happy


Way to go Thai!!!!!!!!!!! oh and you too of course since you are the trainer.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

It's been a very bumpy road, but finally it feels like we are making some real progress


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

So delighted for you both @StormyThai


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> So delighted for you both @StormyThai


Thank you 

In all honesty I am pleased as punch to be able to ditch the head collar.
Whilst they are a useful tool, and one we very much needed in the early days. And whilst Thai is conditioned to head collars so is happy to wear one...I'm not a fan, and for us the restriction of a head collar did make his reactivity more intense.
It was just a case of weighing up control verses the risk of more melt downs and control was more important.

So yeah...yay no head collar


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Thank you
> 
> In all honesty I am pleased as punch to be able to ditch the head collar.
> Whilst they are a useful tool, and one we very much needed in the early days. And whilst Thai is conditioned to head collars so is happy to wear one...I'm not a fan, and for us the restriction of a head collar did make his reactivity more intense.
> ...


Oh I hear you  We used one with Molly and I was thinking about it after reading through some of the posts on the Reactive Dogs FB group (thank you a million times for the link, I've joined but not posted yet). A lot seem to think the Dogmatic works and I'm not sure as Molly was alright with them in that she doesn't complain about much really. But she's able to sniff a lot more and generally find natural distractions on the harness so I am not tempted back at the moment.

You're doing so well


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Oh I hear you  We used one with Molly and I was thinking about it after reading through some of the posts on the Reactive Dogs FB group (thank you a million times for the link, I've joined but not posted yet). A lot seem to think the Dogmatic works and I'm not sure as Molly was alright with them in that she doesn't complain about much really. But she's able to sniff a lot more and generally find natural distractions on the harness so I am not tempted back at the moment.
> 
> You're doing so well


I'm really not liking this trend of head collars at the moment. It seems to be the first thing suggested these days


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> I'm really not liking this trend of head collars at the moment. It seems to be the first thing suggested these days


Me either - especially when I see people using them with a flexi-lead on a puppy
They work well for some dogs, and can be a useful tool (as in your case, to allow you to work on issues while having the control needed) but I see so many really unhappy dogs in them. I tried a range of headcollars on my dog but he finds them all very aversive.
Well done on all of your hard work though - Thai is doing so well 

Dimwit ended up back at the vets yesterday evening as he was still not right (and still refusing to eat) so he had a top-up of painkiller and a steroid jab which seems to have worked to stimulate his appetite (well, he is eating chicken, at least). I'll have to see how he gets on for the rest of the day - I have painkillers for him for today (sublingual, which I suspect is the vets way of getting revenge ) but if he is still not right tomorrow we will have to go back again...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I'm really not liking this trend of head collars at the moment. It seems to be the first thing suggested these days


Yes agree.

@Dimwit I hope the little one is feeling better today.

We go tomorrow to see if Molly's eye is better.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Took Bigby to his second ringcraft last night - not as gobby as the previous week so yay!

They said he was standing a lot better and seemed more calmer. I am perhaps going to enter him into an open show towards the end of November as need to get him at a show soon really, more so as practice for me!

Ideally next year I want to take up Agility with him, though I am not sure he will be up for it, if not I'd like to do obedience with him.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nothing clever like Bigby, Muttly found a new pillow lol:








He seemed pretty tired tonight as we were playing nose games after dinner, then a pretty energetic walk, so he crashed


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

:Hilarious Just found this pic..
"Is this my good side mum?"









Sorry, ill stop spamming now


----------



## BillyPops (Jun 14, 2015)

We're all feeling a bit subdued this morning. 

Last night Popsie and I came back from her obedience class and I was carrying stuff and I forgot to take her lead off before opening the back door. Billy came rushing out the door to greet us and in their excitement at being reunited, he got caught up in the lead and they were stuck together. There was a huge row before I could get the lead unclipped - a lot of snarling, snapping and barking. Luckily no physical injuries between them, just some surface wounds on my arm where I intervened. 

They gave each other a wide berth for the rest of the evening but before bed, we all sat on the floor together and Billy crawled towards Popsie and started to wash her ears as a peace offering. Popsie responded with her funny whining noise she makes when they're playing and they had a few minutes of face chewing. They're still a bit stand offish this morning but I suppose they're unsure because they don't understand what caused the upset. 

They've only ever scrapped twice in the past. Once over a tripe stick just after they came to me and another when Popsie got Billy's collar caught in her mouth and they were stuck together. Ever since then, they don't have collars on unless we're going out and I usually take leads off to avoid exactly what happened last night! I'm still kicking myself for it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, that's us returned from my mum's caravan until March now when it reopens for the season. Seems like ages away!


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I'm really not liking this trend of head collars at the moment. It seems to be the first thing suggested these days


I use one with my non-reactive boy and it works brilliantly, he is very strong and has a thing for sheep. He often wears it but I only clip the lead onto it when needed. My reactive boy hates them and I find he is easier to control without one on, with one he throws his head round and I worry about his neck. Think it depends on the dog.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

trio25 said:


> I use one with my non-reactive boy and it works brilliantly, he is very strong and has a thing for sheep. He often wears it but I only clip the lead onto it when needed. My reactive boy hates them and I find he is easier to control without one on, with one he throws his head round and I worry about his neck. Think it depends on the dog.


It depends on the dog AND the owner in my experience...many owners just slap the head collar on without any conditioning work done. It seems so long as the dog tolerates it then it's ok 

I would be careful about leaving a head collar on without being attached, the dog can cause serious injury to themselves by getting caught up. Most companies that sell them will advise to take the head collar off if it isn't in use.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Was practising some 'stop...' type rally exercises earlier and shovelling treating into Chevy at an amazing rate while doing so. Was wandering around the flat a little later trying to sort out the washing and each time I paused I had a very hopeful looking dog sitting by my side waiting for her treat/command that will get her a treat! In the end I broke out the cheese to get her out of rally mode and into sniffer mode. Three very quick and easy finds later and she is now snoring in the middle of the living room floor.


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Did another happy dance today! We were on our way back from the lake and I was just crossing the street when I heard "On your left" and a man and his dog came jogging up fast behind us. One of my first posts, probably back in September, was my lament at how Oscar ran after a dog with a jogger, it didn't end badly, but I felt it was a setback. Well, not today! Oscar immediately went into a sit when he saw the dog (nevermind it was in the middle of the road), I walked him over to the opposite pavement and he gave the dog a glance or two (same as the other dog did to Oscar) and kept on walking. I couldn't be more proud, even though it might not sound like a big deal, it's a huge step forward for him.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happpppppppppyyyyy dance here too  

One year, four months, two operations and endless drops... and the special eye is all fixed. Well the tear duct is free from infection at the moment. Long may this last. Daft dog still licked the vet and tried to sit on his knee despite last week's visit that clearly traumatised my husband more than Molly!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad to hear all the good news.
We were back at the vets again today - and dimwit most definitely did not try to lick the vet. He is now just about eating (only chicken with potato) but he is very wary of food and so I can't get him to take his usual medication so his anxiety has gone through the roof again


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Glad to hear all the good news.
> We were back at the vets again today - and dimwit most definitely did not try to lick the vet. He is now just about eating (only chicken with potato) but he is very wary of food and so I can't get him to take his usual medication so his anxiety has gone through the roof again


I am sorry. I expect you've tried all you can - I wish I had some useful advice to offer


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So we met that pointer again today...not once, not twice but 3 fecking times I had to send him packing!!
His owner was no where to be seen, which is always fun...

Thankfully my boy is now able to brush these incidents off (didn't even need to double clip his lead to his collar today -smug mode-) but one of these days that pointer is going to approach the wrong dog and I bet the pointers owner still won't accept responsibility!!


I love how much Thai has come on in the last few weeks tho..we both would have ended up in a stressy mess a while ago.
Not that we should have to cope with random strange dogs joining us - but it is good that we are at a stage where we can brush most off


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

So glad Hannah is coping with her house arrest so well. Its been a week and a half and so far despite 5 mins in the garden and a walk in a doggy stroller a day she has been confined to the house but she doesnt seem any different as yet. 
Maybe the stir crazies are yet to come!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Well Hilde had her first run in with a not so friendly dog today  It was mainly noise with a bit of gnashing and Hilde scream and wailed but seems ok, but bloody idiot owners, apparently there bitch can get a bit funny with other bitches in confined spaces, but we met head on down a narrow path, if she had been on lead then I would have put my two on a lead but as they walked up to each her dog with no apparent warning that I saw just floored Hilde and jumped on her and had a hold of the back of her neck, I think they were shocked at the noise that came out of Hilde (but she is a wuss and does like to make a point) they were apologetic and I said it was ok as you do but still


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> It depends on the dog AND the owner in my experience...many owners just slap the head collar on without any conditioning work done. It seems so long as the dog tolerates it then it's ok
> 
> I would be careful about leaving a head collar on without being attached, the dog can cause serious injury to themselves by getting caught up. Most companies that sell them will advise to take the head collar off if it isn't in use.


He is still attached to his harness, he doesn't go off lead due to living surrounded by sheep. It does spend more and more time attached to my walking belt and not on him but I think he'd struggle to catch it as he is always on lead.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

A very mixed walk. We thought we revisit an old haunt which we stopped going to because it has lots of rabbits. Anyway a bit of a reall disaster - not proper as I put Molls on a long line before she could take off but really cloth ears. We're going to watch Leslie Nelson's Reliable Recall this afternoon - wow we know how to live around here! 

Got better though, we did some lead training in a town called Saffron Walden and visited the cemetery to put flowers on my grandparents graves, and Molly nicely near a spaniel in a pub garden on the way home.


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> A very mixed walk. We thought we revisit an old haunt which we stopped going to because it has lots of rabbits. Anyway a bit of a reall disaster - not proper as I put Molls on a long line before she could take off but really cloth ears. We're going to watch Leslie Nelson's Reliable Recall this afternoon - wow we know how to live around here!
> 
> Got better though, we did some lead training in a town called Saffron Walden and visited the cemetery to put flowers on my grandparents graves, and Molly nicely near a spaniel in a pub garden on the way home.


I love Saffron Walden, very pretty town.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> A very mixed walk. We thought we revisit an old haunt which we stopped going to because it has lots of rabbits. Anyway a bit of a reall disaster - not proper as I put Molls on a long line before she could take off but really cloth ears. We're going to watch Leslie Nelson's Reliable Recall this afternoon - wow we know how to live around here!
> 
> Got better though, we did some lead training in a town called Saffron Walden and visited the cemetery to put flowers on my grandparents graves, and Molly nicely near a spaniel in a pub garden on the way home.


You can't be that far from me now then 

Today I am beaming with pride (I've posted this pic is snapshot of the day but I think it needs to be here as well)








8 months ago Thai would have attempted to rip that off leash dog a new hole, let alone pose for a pic with his concentration fully on me 
The pic was taken after they had met (again....) whilst off leash (the dog flies across fields with no owner in sight). Thai wanted to give chase but one "wait" from me and he stopped to have his leash attached.

So, so, so proud of my fat head. Especially as not long ago he was wearing a muzzle and head collar before we left the house!


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> You can't be that far from me now then
> 
> Today I am beaming with pride (I've posted this pic is snapshot of the day but I think it needs to be here as well)
> View attachment 250194
> ...


Wow, what progress. I am doing a happy dance for you!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> You can't be that far from me now then
> 
> Today I am beaming with pride (I've posted this pic is snapshot of the day but I think it needs to be here as well)
> View attachment 250194
> ...


No we're not - we're in Cambridge 

And well done both of you, that's wonderful and I love the photo


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Mesotes said:


> Wow, what progress. I am doing a happy dance for you!


Thank you, still a way to go before I get my dog neutral dog...but we have made so much progress over thew last month I am floating on air lol
It's so good to see all the D/CC is starting to outwardly show 



MollySmith said:


> No we're not - we're in Cambridge
> 
> And well done both of you, that's wonderful and I love the photo


Oh yes, I think you have said before oops And thank you...not many here really get why I am so chuffed, they are probably silently moaning about me ranting about dogs yet again LOL


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> You can't be that far from me now then
> 
> Today I am beaming with pride (I've posted this pic is snapshot of the day but I think it needs to be here as well)
> View attachment 250194
> ...


Really well done to Thai & you too! He deserved something extra yummy for dinner tonight for his good behaviour


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Thank you, still a way to go before I get my dog neutral dog...but we have made so much progress over thew last month I am floating on air lol
> It's so good to see all the D/CC is starting to outwardly show
> 
> Oh yes, I think you have said before oops And thank you...not many here really get why I am so chuffed, they are probably silently moaning about me ranting about dogs yet again LOL


Honestly I never remember where anyone is! I'm lucky I get home really. I can recommend Saffron Walden for some lead work, Cambridge is much too busy but it wasn't too bad loitering in the market square!

It's so great to see your progress, secretly a bit jealous  I need to do more with Molls hence going today.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. We have had a very quiet one as the dimwit is still not very keen to go out.
He is doing better now but I think will still need a few more quiet days. We were supposed to be starting some new classes this week but now won't be able to until next year. Partly to give him time to recover and also because there are a couple of dogs that could be a problem for him. I suppose it serves me right for saying how well he has been doing lately (pride comes before a fall and all that).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. We have had a very quiet one as the dimwit is still not very keen to go out.
> He is doing better now but I think will still need a few more quiet days. We were supposed to be starting some new classes this week but now won't be able to until next year. Partly to give him time to recover and also because there are a couple of dogs that could be a problem for him. I suppose it serves me right for saying how well he has been doing lately (pride comes before a fall and all that).


It's a blip and in your hands he'll get back on track, I'm sure of it  I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

Woo freaking happy dance woo!!!! . Big achievement today! We were at the park on leash doing pushing, eye contact (by having him look at me instead of my outstretched hand with a treat in it) and healing (it's hysterical seeing a Mastiff heal like a Malinois), in the distance 40 yards or so, was a small retriever cross off lead (not allowed in the park, whatevah). The dog took off towards Oscar, ignoring the owner recalling her, this is usually irresisible for Oscar, but not today! I told him to sit, she came up quite close, owner apologised and Oscar happily walked away with me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

A certain little boy has a very gurgly tummy today, keep letting him out but he won't go and spend even if I go out with him or put him on his lead.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

saw a fantastic thing last night while out walking Alfie in the park but sadly I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture.

As we came round the corner of a stand of trees there was a lady in front of us. At first I thought she was only walking to black labs but as I got closer I realised that in the middle of the labs was a little boy of about 2 or 3. He was holding onto their necks and toddling along between them. 

What made me smile more than anything was the boy had a harness on and it was clipped to his mum's dog walking belt along with the two dog's leads.

The little man was having a wonderful time and the dogs were so gentle with him walking along at his pace rather than theirs.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Mesotes said:


> Woo freaking happy dance woo!!!! . Big achievement today! We were at the park on leash doing pushing, eye contact (by having him look at me instead of my outstretched hand with a treat in it) and healing (it's hysterical seeing a Mastiff heal like a Malinois), in the distance 40 yards or so, was a small retriever cross off lead (not allowed in the park, whatevah). The dog took off towards Oscar, ignoring the owner recalling her, this is usually irresisible for Oscar, but not today! I told him to sit, she came up quite close, owner apologised and Oscar happily walked away with me.


That almost made me want to do a jig for you.Almost...I am at work so i will just do one in my mind for you.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Was told today that someone was mugged and had their face slashed where I walk Muttly, great... They think it was 2-3am in the morning, but still makes me a bit more scared than I already am..

I also took a survey in work as too if a small dog would put a mugger off and everyone said a small dog would put them off more than a big one!!! I was suprised


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Mesotes said:


> Woo freaking happy dance woo!!!! . Big achievement today! We were at the park on leash doing pushing, eye contact (by having him look at me instead of my outstretched hand with a treat in it) and healing (it's hysterical seeing a Mastiff heal like a Malinois), in the distance 40 yards or so, was a small retriever cross off lead (not allowed in the park, whatevah). The dog took off towards Oscar, ignoring the owner recalling her, this is usually irresisible for Oscar, but not today! I told him to sit, she came up quite close, owner apologised and Oscar happily walked away with me.


Well done Oscar! (and you @Mesotes !)

I know what you mean about giant dogs doing heelwork. I get loads of strange looks with my lot. I set up a wee course with orange cones on the common outside our house and do them one dog at a time. I get lots of cars slowing down for a look, other dog owners stopping and smiling, but.... I don't care! If my boys are 'working' they are far less likely to hare off after other dogs. and on that note, to the dachshund owner that was laughing at me and Beau on Monday? MY dog wasn't bouncing at the end of his lead snarling and yapping at anyone; MY dog wasn't on lead, he was doing weaves and sendaways and offlead heelwork while you tried to drag yours down the field rather unsuccessfully.

Go Giant dogs and obedience training


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Was told today that someone was mugged and had their face slashed where I walk Muttly, great... They think it was 2-3am in the morning, but still makes me a bit more scared than I already am..
> 
> I also took a survey in work as too if a small dog would put a mugger off and everyone said a small dog would put them off more than a big one!!! I was suprised


Pity - I was just about to post you a couple of giant bodyguards for you and Muttly


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Well done Oscar! (and you @Mesotes !)
> 
> I know what you mean about giant dogs doing heelwork. I get loads of strange looks with my lot. I set up a wee course with orange cones on the common outside our house and do them one dog at a time. I get lots of cars slowing down for a look, other dog owners stopping and smiling, but.... I don't care! If my boys are 'working' they are far less likely to hare off after other dogs. and on that note, to the dachshund owner that was laughing at me and Beau on Monday? MY dog wasn't bouncing at the end of his lead snarling and yapping at anyone; MY dog wasn't on lead, he was doing weaves and sendaways and offlead heelwork while you tried to drag yours down the field rather unsuccessfully.
> 
> Go Giant dogs and obedience training


Funny how people laugh and make fun until their dog proves they should be working instead of laughing


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Was told today that someone was mugged and had their face slashed where I walk Muttly, great... They think it was 2-3am in the morning, but still makes me a bit more scared than I already am..
> 
> I also took a survey in work as too if a small dog would put a mugger off and everyone said a small dog would put them off more than a big one!!! I was suprised


Oh be careful, it would worry me too. Sounds like Muttly may scare them off by size alone


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Because she is feeling better in herself and the guineas are all well, I was rubbing my hands together in glee about being able to afford to treat myself this month, however little miss PITA has decided that pawing her face is the right way to spend the day but only for me, when OH is around she does it when his back is turned! Not sure what is bothering her as we can't see anything but she has also started to get a little bit of smelly breath the last 48hours. So as a scale and polish won't do her any harm (there is a bit of plaque build up but its not awful yet) she is going in for a dental and for the vet to have a good rummage around next Tuesday. I'm already a nervous wreck even though I know everyone involved and trust them all, she knows and likes them all and she is used to spending the day in the kennels there.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Pity - I was just about to post you a couple of giant bodyguards for you and Muttly


No, you carry on 
It was only cos we were all talking about it and they were like "well you have a dog, so that's ok" and I said "Yeah but he's only small, bless him, not like he can jump and knock them over, but he could have a good old bite at their legs!" and they said "Exactly, we would be more fearful of the little ankle snappers lol"


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmmmm i just dont know about anyone else but i dont see the sense here.Little ankle biter that might break the skin or a big dog that might rip my arm or leg off.Hmm i dont think i would fear the little ones.From a movie i love is this quote."I never did mind the little things"


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> Hmmmm i just dont know about anyone else but i dont see the sense here.Little ankle biter that might break the skin or a big dog that might rip my arm or leg off.Hmm i dont think i would fear the little ones.From a movie i love is this quote."I never did mind the little things"


Well it made me feel better for one night :Hilarious


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Well it made me feel better for one night :Hilarious


I am not saying small dogs can not do any damage and they can deter people as well.But when it comes to fearing a dog i have to go with big dogs.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> I am not saying small dogs can not do any damage and they can deter people as well.But when it comes to fearing a dog i have to go with big dogs.


I agree. To be honest I have never felt 'safe' out walking at night or in a scary place with any dog, because none of mine or my family dogs have been trained to protect humans. So I have no idea how Muttly would react. In fact it makes me feel more at a disadvantage that I would need to grab Muttly and run, than just run. I protect him, not the other way round.
But was good to hear that he could be a detterant. In that, they run the risk of a dog bite and it would be more hassle to attack me, than someone walking alone.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> I agree. To be honest I have never felt 'safe' out walking at night or in a scary place with any dog, because none of mine or my family dogs have been trained to protect humans. In fact it makes me feel more at a disadvantage that I would need to grab Muttly and run, than just run. I protect him, not the other way round.
> But was good to hear that he could be a detterant. In that, they run the risk of a dog bite and it would be more hassle to attack me, than someone walking alone.


I feel the same as you, I'm a big guy but I've not taken Alfie into the park in the evenings seen it started getting dark early. Its not lit and theres some really strange people that go there after dark.

I've even started leaving my wallet at home when I go out walking 

if I ever got attacked Alfie would end up licking them to death


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> I feel the same as you, I'm a big guy but I've not taken Alfie into the park in the evenings seen it started getting dark early. Its not lit and theres some really strange people that go there after dark.
> 
> I've even started leaving my wallet at home when I go out walking
> 
> if I ever got attacked Alfie would end up licking them to death


All I take is my phone. Apparently this person who got slashed said no when the mugger asked for his wallet, so he sliced his face. Makes me think to carry my purse so I have something to give them!!!! sad world


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

My poor dogs haven't had a walk today through no fault of their own. Ever had the feeling you're under siege? Well that's what it's been like here all day! Workman across the road, renovating an old house, workmen with excavators digging up the road, and in the fields behind our house tractors ploughing and even more workmen clearing ditches. From 7 this morning until an hour ago the noise has been deafening! Luckily, yesterday we had two lovely walks so I'm not feeling too guilty about not taking them out, but couldn't face running the gauntlet of all those people and vehicles milling around all over the place. If it's like this tomorrow though I'll take them out in the car and find somewhere quiet where we can have a walk in peace!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly didn't get a walk last night, the fireworks were too loud and too close. Plus I do not trust the people round here at all. We both stayed in for our own safety.
So played fetch, chase, kill the slipper, hide the ball and some good old fashioned wrestling lol

I'm hoping to get him out straight after work, hoping people will start later tonight. If not then at least it's the weekend and he will get some lovely, long daylight walks


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Penny had a trim yesterday


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

we had an oops today. Met a lovely young visla who Cuillin took to immediately and they had great fun playing a bouncy game of chase - until they both bounced into the other owner and knocked her flying into thick mud - a visla to the back of one knee and a collie to the other. She was unharmed but we thought that was a sign that the game ought to be over - since neither dog could play and look where they were going at the same time. Angus meanwhile was busy being superior and beyond such childish misdoings


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

This morning it was just Cash and I venturing out into the miserable, windy, weather, none the wiser to the fact a hunt was making their way back down the track half way down! Thankfully I had popped Cash back on lead 5 mins before as two men on a quad bike came by. Then I looked up to see a pack of Foxhounds and a dozen or so Horses heading our way!  I headed off the main track into the crop field next door and waited for them to pass whilst heavily treating Cash. They were all very thankful and polite and the Foxhounds didn't bat an eyelid at us which was just as well as I had envisaged them perhaps mobbing us!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Was going to take Angus to a mock agility competition to do some training in the ring since his lesson got called off due to the ground being too sodden. Unfortunately it rained all night so today's session was called off too. So instead we went for Angus's favourite walk through the Hermitage of Braid. I'm not convinced that it was really the weather for a swim but both boys insisted it was so I now have one tired damp Cuillin sound asleep upside down in his crate (door is open) and one slightly soggier tired Angus curled up asleep on my duvet. Fireworks are going off all around but we are all too happy and tired to bother


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Today we went for our first proper walk since our holiday (2 weeks ago). Dimwit was very happy and had a great time running about and rolling in something disgusting (he was not so keen on the bath when we got home ). We have sociability tomorrow so hopefully he will be ok and not still too stressed from the fireworks tonight...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Today we went for our first proper walk since our holiday (2 weeks ago). Dimwit was very happy and had a great time running about and rolling in something disgusting (he was not so keen on the bath when we got home ). We have sociability tomorrow so hopefully he will be ok and not still too stressed from the fireworks tonight...


Oh good luck tomorrow, I was too late to be included. We're on the back up list!

I loved your photo on FB! Poor little woof!

@Dogloverlou well done you and Cash, I was so pleased to get to the end of your post and read that it was all okay, I was expecting a mugging.

We've had a very busy day here. Wet walks but I took Molly into the city centre along the tow path and it was a very nice walk. Then we both had nana naps before racking up leaves for compost. This afternoon we did some clicker training learning names of toys. So far we have slipper and ball  Tomorrow I think we might see if we can get to Ickworth, depends on the weather. No scent work tomorrow.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh I didn't know there was a sociability on tomorrow. I seemed to have got different dates, unless I missed the memo for tomorrow. I'll be there next weekend though 

Thanks @MollySmith I was really braced to be mugged too as I wrongly assumed the hounds might be a bit hyped up and/or allowed to range further afield. I saw them last Winter walking through the village and they seemed to be straying ahead more than they was today. Either way I'm not complaining! Being mobbed by a pack of hounds would have been unnerving for the best of dogs I think.

Good girl Molly learning the names of her toys! That's a good one to practice. Have been racking my brain thinking of new things to incorporate in our training exercises at night. Might give this a go


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@Dimwit hope he was OK with the fireworks last night. Glad he is feeling better and well enough to find stinky stuff to roll in now.

@Dogloverlou well done to you and Cash. Meeting the hunt is my worst nightmare. Lots of dogs and horses would cause Chevy's brain to explode and default back to idiot mode.

@MollySmith I always find dogs learning the names of their toys and fetching the right one really impressive. We struggle (read have given up) with general fetch so well done to you and Molly 

Off to scent 3 today, very much looking forward to it. Still quite addicted to scentwork so have also booked scent 4 for next year and a scentwork event too. Chevy is not so excited, she had a doggy friend to stay last night and they spent most of yesterday evening wrestling and playing tuggy and I think they have worn themselves out as I have a sleepy doggy pile this morning.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh I didn't know there was a sociability on tomorrow. I seemed to have got different dates, unless I missed the memo for tomorrow. I'll be there next weekend though
> 
> Thanks @MollySmith I was really braced to be mugged too as I wrongly assumed the hounds might be a bit hyped up and/or allowed to range further afield. I saw them last Winter walking through the village and they seemed to be straying ahead more than they was today. Either way I'm not complaining! Being mobbed by a pack of hounds would have been unnerving for the best of dogs I think.
> 
> Good girl Molly learning the names of her toys! That's a good one to practice. Have been racking my brain thinking of new things to incorporate in our training exercises at night. Might give this a go


Tomorrow is a special class, same format as usual but with COAPE student observation 

Yay to next week, can't wait to see you again


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> @Dimwit hope he was OK with the fireworks last night. Glad he is feeling better and well enough to find stinky stuff to roll in now.
> 
> Off to scent 3 today, very much looking forward to it. Still quite addicted to scentwork so have also booked scent 4 for next year and a scentwork event too. Chevy is not so excited, she had a doggy friend to stay last night and they spent most of yesterday evening wrestling and playing tuggy and I think they have worn themselves out as I have a sleepy doggy pile this morning.


He was not too happy, but is ok now.
Hope you enjoyed Scent 3 - we have scent 6 in a couple of weeks . The events next year sound great but I think they would both be too much for the dimwit.



MollySmith said:


> Tomorrow is a special class, same format as usual but with COAPE student observation


and the dimwit managed not to make me look like a total idiot 
He was a little bit worried by so many people (plus, he is still getting over his illness) but he was very good today.
He was tired when we got home though so we had a little walk and then did some practice of putting his toys in a box and some scentwork.

The rest of the day I have mostly been looking at ovens (mine died yesterday) and knitting a Christmas jumper for the little dog...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Not much been happening. Bigby has been a tad reactive this week so lots of work next week. It's hard when you can't use a dummy dog to practice with but hopeful to do some stuff with him next year. I'd like to give the scentwork a go.

Got a loose lead walking workshop with Io next Sunday


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> He was not too happy, but is ok now.
> Hope you enjoyed Scent 3 - we have scent 6 in a couple of weeks . The events next year sound great but I think they would both be too much for the dimwit.


Good luck!

The events do look good, we are doing scentwork rally as it combines two things we enjoy doing but I don't think I will be able to do any of the others for various reasons.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Not much been happening. Bigby has been a tad reactive this week so lots of work next week. It's hard when you can't use a dummy dog to practice with but hopeful to do some stuff with him next year. I'd like to give the scentwork a go.
> 
> Got a loose lead walking workshop with Io next Sunday


Muttly was very reactive on Saturday, I put it down to not having walks for 2 days before, because of the bloody fireworks.
Then he was much better on Sunday 
Random pics - "Can I go play in the sand Mum, can I? can I?"








Yey!!!
















Had a lovely walk and play in the sand, then he did this for the rest of the evening and huffed at me, every time I had to get up


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bigby wasn't too bad on Saturday and then we met a dog on Sunday, off lead, so he didn't reactive anyways for that.. just a poor recall off the dog as he gets so excited, the spaniels owners loved him though


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Bigby wasn't too bad on Saturday and then we met a dog on Sunday, off lead, so he didn't reactive anyways for that.. just a poor recall off the dog as he gets so excited, *the spaniels owners loved him though*


Aww, well that's good! Muttly wanted to play with a lab, but he does this strange growl, which to humans sounds aggressive  It isn't and the lab knew it wasn't), but the owners called him away and gave a very wide berth...:Sorry


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie was very protective of his little cavachon friend Ellie on our walk yesterday morning. He kept putting himself between her and other dogs.

Turns out Ellie was on heat for the first time, Alfie being done didn't bother with her but he wasn't going to let anyone else bother with her either 

Pity I didn't have my phone out it was hilarious him standing nose to nose with a husky (they are friends so I had no issues with that ) not letting him have a sniff at her


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Doing the happy dance over here ( even at this time of morning!  ) Was just browsing MyKc and saw that Cash's hip score results are up without me yet knowing! He got a total of 8 which is under the BMS so I'm chuffed!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Doing the happy dance over here ( even at this time of morning!  ) Was just browsing MyKc and saw that Cash's hip score results are up without me yet knowing! He got a total of 8 which is under the BMS so I'm chuffed!


Fab news Louise!! Woohoo! Go Cash! I'd be tempted to get Bigby done but don't think I can afford it just yet, maybe next year I may look into it more


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Fab news Louise!! Woohoo! Go Cash! I'd be tempted to get Bigby done but don't think I can afford it just yet, maybe next year I may look into it more


Thank you!! 

Yeah, I think it's definitely interesting to get them done. I mean, for me also it gives me peace of mind that his hips are healthy enough to sustain the jumps in WT training.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Completely agree, I may look into it next year  what is the process of doing it? 


Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Yeah, I think it's definitely interesting to get them done. I mean, for me also it gives me peace of mind that his hips are healthy enough to sustain the jumps in WT training.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Completely agree, I may look into it next year  what is the process of doing it?


Cash was given a pre med sedative and I stayed with him until he was feeling sleepy. Then he was taken to the back where he was prepared for his GA. All in all it took a couple of hours maybe. By the time I had left him, returned home, and done a job or two I had got a text from the vet saying he was done and just coming around!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash was given a pre med sedative and I stayed with him until he was feeling sleepy. Then he was taken to the back where he was prepared for his GA. All in all it took a couple of hours maybe. By the time I had left him, returned home, and done a job or two I had got a text from the vet saying he was done and just coming around!


Aw bless him, thats good then


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash has been to the vets this morning to have two cysts checked out. Looks like I'll be having them removed within the next month hopefully.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly really worried me earlier as he came in to find me looking so happy and wagging his arse off!! He was showing me he had one of those thin rawhide chews  But.... I didn't buy it 

Mind went mad thinking the neighbours were now feeding him through the fence, then I thought what if someone is trying to poison him!!!

I go outside and pick up his big Retriever Roll and tip it and a load of em fall out 
Well, that's new!! Never had little chews inside before! 
Muttly was so happy with his discovery, love him.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy had her dental yesterday, 3 extractions so hopefully that was what was bothering her. She was quite whiney and clingy though today so my housework plan was put on hold as every time I moved she was trying to still touch me and moping the floor with dog attached to your ankle isn't easy. She is a bit more normal this evening, no longer has to be touching me but still wants to be in the same room. Was a real hardship to spend my days holiday snuggled up with the dog and a book!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We went to the "big city" today to do a big shop as it won't be long before we have snow and I won't be able to get out and I need to get the freezers stocked up to the hilt with food for the dogalongs (so long as their tummies are full mother can starve for all they care)! I'm afraid I've made a rod for my back though because as soon as we take the turn off to the shopping mall they both expect to be taken for a walk before I start my shopping. Today was no exception, Georgina started whittling (I think she was pretending she needed a pee, which she didn't), and the little black devil started woofing, so being the kind mum I am, I obliged them by taking them on a "sniffing expedition" in the field behind the mall. That done I made a beeline to the loo (it's a long drive and I was busting), before doing a successful shop which included buying some long sleeved sweaters and a woolly scarf for me, followed by a dash into Decathalon for some Quechua waterproof snow boots and a pair of Quechua ski gloves for when we're out walking. We then came home but by the time I'd unpacked the car and put everything away it was dark ... but tomorrow's another day and there'll be more walks which I might enjoy a bit more knowing that my feet won't get wet in my new boots!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash has been to the vets this morning to have two cysts checked out. Looks like I'll be having them removed within the next month hopefully.


Hope all goes fine


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie's front legs gave way today as we crossed the road, he fell on his chin and his gums were bleeding 

Tried to take him home but he wanted to carry on with the walk 

Every day, the question crosses my mind now...........how much longer do I let him go on?

I think I'm suffering because of it more than him though. I try to keep him happy


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rona said:


> Alfie's front legs gave way today as we crossed the road, he fell on his chin and his gums were bleeding
> 
> Tried to take him home but he wanted to carry on with the walk
> 
> ...


Oh poor Alfie  Bless his heart.

But Rona, the fact HE wanted to carry on his walk shows he's happy to go on, doesn't it?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> Alfie's front legs gave way today as we crossed the road, he fell on his chin and his gums were bleeding
> 
> Tried to take him home but he wanted to carry on with the walk
> 
> ...


Oh bless him, I am sorry Rona that must be so upsetting and I wish there was an easy answer.

@Dogloverlou I am sorry to hear about Cash's cysts. Several of my gran's dogs had problems with them but they seemed very easy to remove.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

rona said:


> Alfie's front legs gave way today as we crossed the road, he fell on his chin and his gums were bleeding
> 
> Tried to take him home but he wanted to carry on with the walk
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Rona, it must be really difficult to decide what to do when you see him like that one moment and then for him to want to continue the walk shortly after. From what I have seen I think you are doing a great job with him and he seems to be having a very happy 'retirement'


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Oh poor Alfie  Bless his heart.
> 
> But Rona, the fact HE wanted to carry on his walk shows he's happy to go on, doesn't it?





MollySmith said:


> Oh bless him, I am sorry Rona that must be so upsetting and I wish there was an easy answer.





Maria_1986 said:


> I'm so sorry Rona, it must be really difficult to decide what to do when you see him like that one moment and then for him to want to continue the walk shortly after. From what I have seen I think you are doing a great job with him and he seems to be having a very happy 'retirement'


Took the silly old fool for a drive out this afternoon and he obviously wanted to get out, so we went for a walk and I had trouble keeping up with him for the first 200yds 
He also pestered for his evening walk and has had his evening fight with the OH 

I've never known such determination.........or is it stupidity?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

rona said:


> Took the silly old fool for a drive out this afternoon and he obviously wanted to get out, so we went for a walk and I had trouble keeping up with him for the first 200yds
> He also pestered for his evening walk and has had his evening fight with the OH
> 
> I've never known such determination.........or is it stupidity?


It sounds to me like he has such determination to keep going.Bless him.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rona said:


> Took the silly old fool for a drive out this afternoon and he obviously wanted to get out, so we went for a walk and I had trouble keeping up with him for the first 200yds
> He also pestered for his evening walk and has had his evening fight with the OH
> 
> I've never known such determination.........or is it stupidity?


That really cheered me up this morning Rona  
Great to hear this, love him. I love his pic in your avatar, he's such a lovely lad.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Not much to report, except he had a shorter walk last night as I have MASSIVE blisters on my heels still from my old boots 
So he had a bit more energy last night and was chasing bugs 








And attacking my slipper:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Was out walking the dogs last night in open field in the dark - Bigby and Io were running like loons and Bigby managed to take out my OH, knocking him to the floor, my OH also fell on Bigby, but its the silly dogs fault!

Bigby was fine.. but poor OH hurt his back and leg and he hobbled back to the car.. it extended the walk by about 20 minutes so I think it was their secret plan !!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Woops!!! Bramble has done this to Mum before (their big GR), hurt mum, dog fine. Hope your OH recovers soon!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dog face still firmly believes 5am is the one and only time for breakfast........................ arrrggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dog face still firmly believes 5am is the one and only time for breakfast........................ arrrggghhhhhhhhhhh


4:30am here for big nose !!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@Muttly Can I borrow him if he is in bug chasing mood - just pulled out the sofa to hoover and a spider came charging out. Am now sat at the dinning table with my feet tucked up trying to gather the courage to suck it up the hoover.

@Hanwombat ouch! hope your OH recovers quickly.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Woops!!! Bramble has done this to Mum before (their big GR), hurt mum, dog fine. Hope your OH recovers soon!





Maria_1986 said:


> @Muttly Can I borrow him if he is in bug chasing mood - just pulled out the sofa to hoover and a spider came charging out. Am now sat at the dinning table with my feet tucked up trying to gather the courage to suck it up the hoover.
> 
> @Hanwombat ouch! hope your OH recovers quickly.


Thank you


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> @Muttly Can I borrow him if he is in bug chasing mood - just pulled out the sofa to hoover and a spider came charging out. Am now sat at the dinning table with my feet tucked up trying to gather the courage to suck it up the hoover.
> 
> @Hanwombat ouch! hope your OH recovers quickly.


Oh yes, he would love that. He is very good at keeping our bug population under control  To the extent I think I posted once 'How many woodlouse are safe to eat in a day'


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Oh yes, he would love that. He is very good at keeping our bug population under control  To the extent I think I posted once 'How many woodlouse are safe to eat in a day'


If he would ever like an Oxfordshire holiday ship him in my direction  if he can teach Chevy to save me from the bugs while he is here even better! She just gives me look when I squeal when spotting a spider that clearly shows her displeasure at my disturbing her nap before she turns over and goes back to sleep.

We don't tend to get many woodlice, it's mainly spiders which is annoying as I can deal with woodlice.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> @Muttly Can I borrow him if he is in bug chasing mood - just pulled out the sofa to hoover and a spider came charging out. Am now sat at the dinning table with my feet tucked up trying to gather the courage to suck it up the hoover.


You need to borrow a whippet, they're exceptionally good at bug catching. I've been known to lift a whippet up to get a spider off the wall that's too high for them to reach themselves :Joyful

OH and I both went out together for the first time since Fitz's accident today, feels like a real milestone!! His pressure sores are all so close to being healed that we don't really need to worry about him licking them anymore and he's perfectly happy in the crate so we thought we'd give it a go. Everyone dealt just fine with the different to usual arrangements for being left which is great as it means we can give ourselves a little bit more freedom!!

Fitz is now starting to use his leg more and more, he even used it to scratch at his ear the other day :Happy He still lifts it and just hops when he's excited (being led into the kitchen for tea for example....) but he's definitely using it a little more each day. We've got the go ahead for very short lead walks (not that he's keen on going out in the hideous weather we've been having ) and we're also hoping to start hydrotherapy when I'm back from a short break (booked pre-accident!!) next week.

Feeling pretty positive about the whole thing at the moment


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@SingingWhippet - I know a few people with whippets shall ask them about their spider catching skills! Glad Fitz is doing well, has he been to hydro before?

Rather excited I have booked the hire of an enclosed paddock and sensory garden in 2 weeks time to have a little scentwork session and let Chev have a blast off lead where I know she will be safe as off lead time has been very limited since she hurt her back. I want to do a bit of work on recall if I am going to start letting her off when we are out again as well as letting her run without the fear of her getting jumped on by a 'friendly' dog and hurting herself again. It's the first time we will have been there and I think its a pretty new business so will be interesting to see what its like. It's about 45 min drive from me so wont be an every weekend thing but if its good fun it will be nice to have somewhere safe to go every now and then.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> @SingingWhippet - I know a few people with whippets shall ask them about their spider catching skills! Glad Fitz is doing well, has he been to hydro before?


He hasn't, I'm expecting the first time to be erm....... "interesting" to say the least :Joyful The vet thinks he'll actually be better with a water treadmill rather than a proper swim, especially as he's now actually using the leg. He will paddle in streams out on walks so hopefully he'll be open to the idea of the treadmill a bit more than that of getting into a pool and being expected to swim.

Interestingly his attitude towards other dogs seems to have changed dramatically since his accident. He's been happy to share the waiting room at the vets with even his most hated breeds. He even curled up on the seat with his head on my knee and didn't remotely care about (let alone react to) two dogs barking their heads off the other day, which is an amazing change. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed that it continues as he gets better!!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@SingingWhippet from what people have told me I think hydro goes down as well with whippets to start with as it does staffies (mud and gross things -great! But clean warm water/rain melts them). Chevy prefers the treadmill to the pool although she will now tolerate a proper swim but the first time if she had thumbs she would have called the RSPCA and reported me for cruelty! Hope it helps him.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

My two are fed on a home cooked diet. Two weeks ago I had the brilliant idea (or so I thought) that this year instead of stocking up their freezer with packets of raw meat, poultry and offal, I'd cook everything beforehand reasoning that chopped meat and poultry minus the skin and bones would take up less room. Great thinking batman! I worked out that to feed my two for a month and taking the weight of skin and bones into account I'd need to buy around 25 kilos of meat etc. So last week I set out on our first big shop and arrived home with 12 kilos of various types of meat and set to preparing it for the freezer. Two days it took me to get it done! On Tuesday this week I bought another 8 kilos which I finally managed to package and put in the freezer only this afternoon. Still have another shop before I've finished this marathon and I'll bet my bottom dollar we won't get snowed in this year like we normally do! I now have dirty saucepans, a stove that's filthy and a dustbin full of bones and I feel like one of the witches out of Macbeth, stirring my stew-pot and mutttering "Hubble, bubble, toil and trouble"! The things we do for those dogs of ours!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> My two are fed on a home cooked diet. Two weeks ago I had the brilliant idea (or so I thought) that this year instead of stocking up their freezer with packets of raw meat, poultry and offal, I'd cook everything beforehand reasoning that chopped meat and poultry minus the skin and bones would take up less room. Great thinking batman! I worked out that to feed my two for a month and taking the weight of skin and bones into account I'd need to buy around 25 kilos of meat etc. So last week I set out on our first big shop and arrived home with 12 kilos of various types of meat and set to preparing it for the freezer. Two days it took me to get it done! On Tuesday this week I bought another 8 kilos which I finally managed to package and put in the freezer only this afternoon. Still have another shop before I've finished this marathon and I'll bet my bottom dollar we won't get snowed in this year like we normally do! I now have dirty saucepans, a stove that's filthy and a dustbin full of bones and I feel like one of the witches out of Macbeth, stirring my stew-pot and mutttering "Hubble, bubble, toil and trouble"! The things we do for those dogs of ours!


fire fire burning higher making music like a choir.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> fire fire burning higher making music like a choir.


I love that film


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Mother of night. Fold your dark arms about me. Protected me in your black embrace. I sit alone an impotent exile. what is this force, this presence returns to torment me…


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

me too if you cant tell


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sociability tomorrow and unfortunately I have to rely on my parent's for a lift which isn't good considering they are then stuck waiting for me for up to three hours!!  but with my plates being stolen, and not having had new ones made up yet it's the only way I can get there without cancelling. Always something isn't there!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

was off on Wednesday this week so managed to take Cuillin to an agility lesson with mixed success. He got a bit overawed with the other dogs at the beginning and kept trying to hide in the tunnel with his tuggy so they couldn't steal it. Was fine when the reactive rescue rushed him barking - just stood quietly till she was retrieved back to her lesson and wasn't in the slightest put out when she ran up and nipped him at the end of her turn, he just play bowed then turned to me for sweeties. She only barks at the others from a distance but she sees them every week while Cuillin's rarely there so I think he just unsettled her a bit and there was no real intent to hurt, she was just telling him to keep a safe distance. We did a slightly simplified version of the jumping sequence the others were doing as Cuillin's never done 5 jumps in a row with abrupt changes of direction before so we decided that we'd rather do that and manage it rather than try to add the next 4 jumps and not manage. Given how little agility training we've managed to get to he's doing really well - just need to change my job and get him to more lessons.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Dogloverlou and @Dimwit so lovely to see you and your doggies today, it was a lovely class and I think we all did very well


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@MollySmith, Molly was so good today 
Poor little dimwit was still not very happy today so definitely no sniffing for him tomorrow


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> @MollySmith, Molly was so good today
> Poor little dimwit was still not very happy today so definitely no sniffing for him tomorrow


I hope he feels better soon, poor little chap


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2015)

Buddy is on a grain free elimination diet as got a feeling grains are causing issues with his skin. He has only had a few meals of the salmon and trout flavour and already his scratching has calmed down and he isn't as red on his chest still red but not as red. I won't have to change brands as it is the same brand he has already. Even his poos are better. Fingers crossed. Not been on a long walk today as weather started off dry but then it was awful this afternoon.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I hope he feels better soon, poor little chap


So do I. If he's still not right next week I'll give the vets a ring but not sure what they will be able to do...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> @Dogloverlou and @Dimwit so lovely to see you and your doggies today, it was a lovely class and I think we all did very well


Thank you MS, great to see you too after all this time and the lovely Molly of course. She's looking fab! Sorry I couldn't stay to watch the ending, and see little Sprocket either @Dimwit. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Sorry Dimwit is struggling again @Dimwit, hope he is feeling better again soon.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

So many poorly dogs I hope they are all feeling better soon!

just realiesed we are only a few days away from Hannahs' 4 weeks of no exercise. Kinda dreading letting her walk again just in case she is still hopping!:Shy She has been such a good girl though, even though she has only been allowed 1 supervised visit to the garden a day and some fresh air in the doggy stroller she is just as chilled out as she was on day 1!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you MS, great to see you too after all this time and the lovely Molly of course. She's looking fab! Sorry I couldn't stay to watch the ending, and see little Sprocket either @Dimwit. Hope he's feeling better soon.


Thank you, it was lovely to see you as well and lovely to meet Cash, he is so handsome, a really beautiful dog... almost as perfect as Ty


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Thank you, it was lovely to see you as well and lovely to meet Cash, he is so handsome, a really beautiful dog... almost as perfect as Ty


He has a long way to go yet before he ever matches Ty's standards  Ty's a one off, my beautiful boy x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> @MollySmith, Molly was so good today
> Poor little dimwit was still not very happy today so definitely no sniffing for him tomorrow


No sniffs for us either, we were the only takers for the class but I didn't fancy my chances in that marquee - assuming it's still there!

We had a quiet day, took Molly for a quick run at the Gogs and was relatively quiet. She was very good with other dogs off and on lead. Went to Saffron Walden for a wander about and there was a lovely little black dog that reminded me of little Dimwit whose owner was determined to say hello and I didn't really have any distance... I tried to remember all that Sian told me and little dog (also a Molly) and my Molly had nose licks whilst on lead. Remembering the other lessons with the stuffed dog (thank you @Dogloverlou!) I left before Molly was too over threshold with a calm 'okay' and off we went! It reminded me of Sian saying about her reactive dog and her other half taking it to places she may not, and I think I'd have totally balked about going to a small town with Molly but it's proving to be useful practice.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> No sniffs for us either, we were the only takers for the class but I didn't fancy my chances in that marquee - assuming it's still there!
> 
> We had a quiet day, took Molly for a quick run at the Gogs and was relatively quiet. She was very good with other dogs off and on lead. Went to Saffron Walden for a wander about and there was a lovely little black dog that reminded me of little Dimwit whose owner was determined to say hello and I didn't really have any distance... I tried to remember all that Sian told me and little dog (also a Molly) and my Molly had nose licks whilst on lead. Remembering the other lessons with the stuffed dog (thank you @Dogloverlou!) I left before Molly was too over threshold with a calm 'okay' and off we went! It reminded me of Sian saying about her reactive dog and her other half taking it to places she may not, and I think I'd have totally balked about going to a small town with Molly but it's proving to be useful practice.


Well done, that sounds like a perfect greeting with great timing/thinking on your behalf


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bigby decided to be his gobby self today when we met a small dog in close proximity.. I thought distance was more for his reactiveness as a fussy greeter but seems he reacts close up to


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Today we did a 2.8 mile walk with a friend and her two dogs. Its the most Chevy has done since hurting her back and she coped really well with it. She did a couple of 5min off lead bits during the walk although most of it was done on lead. We didn't rush and gave her a few breaks on the steep uphill section near the end but the real test will be how well she is moving tomorrow. 

Stupidly happy with how far she has come as when she could bearly stand up I really did think we might have been looking at the beginning of the end. Think hydro and physio ladies deserve chocolates and flowers the next time I see them


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Fitz has had his first walk since his accident today :Happy Just a very gentle little amble down our street and back on a very short but he was _so_ happy to be out and about. I don't think he could believe his luck when we set off down the road rather than me loading him into the car to take him to the vets :Joyful

I also managed to take Wybie and Zem out for something vaguely approaching a "proper" walk which they've been a bit short on recently because of both the weather and trying to fit round OH's w did a bit of pavement pounding to warm up then they had a run in the fields. We've had a lot of rain over the weekend (loads of places locally have flooded) so the fields were pretty waterlogged and they got absolutely _filthy_. It's unreal how much mud they kick up onto themselves when they're running about  I hate this time of year when pretty much every single walk results in filthy dogs that need bathing and harnesses that need washing.

All three of them are now completely zonked out and there's a rather nice whiff of lavender baby shampoo in the air......


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Good thing Adam likes kids... He came with me to the vets and into town today as I needed some pet supplies. I was so busy choosing dog food in the pet shop I didnt notice a lady had walked up with a toddler in a pushchair. When I heard her 'awwing' I looked down and there was Adam nose to nose with the kid for kisses and cuddles. He's such a tart!!LOL


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy has been sick 5 times this morning  poor girl suffers from regular bile vommits, but today is the most she's had in quite some time.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy has been sick 5 times this morning  poor girl suffers from regular bile vommits, but today is the most she's had in quite some time.


Aww  Hope Missy feels better soon.

No walk for Muttly last night, when I finished work the wind was really crazy and just got worse and worse. I was watching him every time he went out in the garden for a wee, because there were twigs and crap flying around. Was a bit worried.

Woke up too bare trees, garden covered in leaves and twigs. That sure spend up the Autumn merge into Winter process!!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@Dogloverlou I hope Missy feels better soon.
I am, once again, waiting for the vet to ring me. Poor little dimwit is still not right and I think it is probably pain related. Not sure if the vets will be able to do or suggest anything but I can't get a physio appointment for another 3 weeks so feel like I at least need to discuss it with them (especially as his behaviour is just getting worse so he is clearly unhappy).
I didn't take him to class last night, given how he was at sociability at the weekend plus the slightly breezy(!) weather, I didn't think he would be in any frame of mind to actually get anything out of it.

Aargh, why is nothing simple...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Aww  Hope Missy feels better soon.
> 
> No walk for Muttly last night, when I finished work the wind was really crazy and just got worse and worse. I was watching him every time he went out in the garden for a wee, because there were twigs and crap flying around. Was a bit worried.
> 
> Woke up too bare trees, garden covered in leaves and twigs. That sure spend up the Autumn merge into Winter process!!





Dimwit said:


> @Dogloverlou I hope Missy feels better soon.
> I am, once again, waiting for the vet to ring me. Poor little dimwit is still not right and I think it is probably pain related. Not sure if the vets will be able to do or suggest anything but I can't get a physio appointment for another 3 weeks so feel like I at least need to discuss it with them (especially as his behaviour is just getting worse so he is clearly unhappy).
> I didn't take him to class last night, given how he was at sociability at the weekend plus the slightly breezy(!) weather, I didn't think he would be in any frame of mind to actually get anything out of it.
> 
> Aargh, why is nothing simple...


Thank you both. She's been ok in herself and hasn't been sick since getting up. I think it's a hunger bile vomit as we had run out of tinned food yesterday and she barely ate her kibble as a result. Back to normal for tonight's dinner! She does suffer with bile vomits though generally like I said, so this isn't anything new or alarming.

@Dimwit I hope poor little Dimwit perks up soon and that your vet can offer you some suggestions x


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, vet didn't phone me and now dog has diarrhoea - pretty much sums up my life at the moment!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Wishing little @Dimwit a speedy recovery, it sounds so complicated and I really do have every sympathy for you.

@Dogloverlou I hope Missy continue to improve too.

Molly was off her food last night, maybe the wind and worry, not sure. The fireplaces all rattle but we have one bedroom that was a quieter so I slept in the spare room with her under the duvet. She slept well and is much better today but I'm exhausted from her snoring! The things we do for our woofs.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

The wind and everything blowing around is really unsettling Chip these past few days and nights are terrible he is so restless and won't settle so I am not getting any sleep either

I hope dimwit and missy are soon back to their old selves


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hope Dimwit and Missy are feeling better soon and that Molly and Chip are able to settle so that you can catch up on your sleep too.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

@Dogloverlou @Dimwit Hope both doggies feel better soon !


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel so awful...still!!! 
I was playing with Muttly last night and it was a mixture between him slipping on the sofa and me grabbing him awkwardly and he yelped!!! 
I still feel so terrible, poor lil love.

I'm definitely forgiven though, I was stroking him going "Oh, boyzy I'm so sorry!!!" Then he hopped down on the floor and I put my arms out to him for a cuddle and he put both paws up on my shoulders and licked my face to bits and I gave him a cuddle. He's sooo sweet, love him to bits!!:Kiss

This is what I love about dogs, they are never mad at you. If it were my late cat Bella, she would of given me a dirty look and walked off, then probably refused to sit on my lap again until I showered her with tuna and chicken :Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Wishing little @Dimwit a speedy recovery, it sounds so complicated and I really do have every sympathy for you.
> 
> @Dogloverlou I hope Missy continue to improve too.
> 
> Molly was off her food last night, maybe the wind and worry, not sure. The fireplaces all rattle but we have one bedroom that was a quieter so I slept in the spare room with her under the duvet. She slept well and is much better today but I'm exhausted from her snoring! The things we do for our woofs.


Aww, poor Molly. Yup things we do for them eh, I slept down with Muttly during a very long and loud thunderstorm.
The wind does unsettle them doesn't, Muttly kept looking around and not really sleeping all evening.

Was Molly ok last night? The wind whipped up again here! (not as bad, but still very strong).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Aww, poor Molly. Yup things we do for them eh, I slept down with Muttly during a very long and loud thunderstorm.
> The wind does unsettle them doesn't, Muttly kept looking around and not really sleeping all evening.
> 
> Was Molly ok last night? The wind whipped up again here! (not as bad, but still very strong).


Thank you, yes much better and in much better spirits. She found a chuck-it squeaky ball on her walk today and is utterly in love with it. I am just emailing our friend who is going to look after her from Monday to Wednesday and I'm missing her already (she's right next to me!)

I hope you're okay too there and Muttly has forgiven you and most importantly you've forgiven yourself  Accidents happen and I'm sure he's totally forgotten it!

Hope little @Dimwit is coping (and his owner  ) and Missy is getting better @Dogloverlou


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

Think Buddy is having an off day today. He's not ill ill just not eaten or drank much but has been having a few sips so not competely stopped and his nose is wet. He has just wanted to lie in his crate and sleep but still wanted walks.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> Hope Dimwit and Missy are feeling better soon and that Molly and Chip are able to settle so that you can catch up on your sleep too.





Hanwombat said:


> @Dogloverlou @Dimwit Hope both doggies feel better soon !





MollySmith said:


> Thank you, yes much better and in much better spirits. She found a chuck-it squeaky ball on her walk today and is utterly in love with it. I am just emailing our friend who is going to look after her from Monday to Wednesday and I'm missing her already (she's right next to me!)
> 
> I hope you're okay too there and Muttly has forgiven you and most importantly you've forgiven yourself  Accidents happen and I'm sure he's totally forgotten it!
> 
> Hope little @Dimwit is coping (and his owner  ) and Missy is getting better @Dogloverlou


Thank you all. Missy has had no sickies today. A last minute dash to the shop's for some emergency tinned food has settled her stomach once again 

@Dimwit I'm sorry the vet never called back. How annoying. Any luck today? How is the little guy doing?

@Muttly don't you always feel terribly guilty when you accidentally hurt them?  i always immediately apologize and I swear they understand!  Glad you're forgiven.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

@Dogloverlou They do understand definitely. It's our reaction isn't it, if I had done nothing he would of been like "OMG why is she hurting me" but because of my reaction showering him with love, he knew I was sorry  I do believe that, they understand a mistake/sorry.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bigby is at a show tomorrow and I'm bricking it  suppose to be really windy tomorrow too 

Glad missy is feeling better @Dogloverlou 
@Dimwit how is the fella?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Hope little @Dimwit is coping (and his owner  )





Dogloverlou said:


> @Dimwit I'm sorry the vet never called back. How annoying. Any luck today? How is the little guy doing?





Hanwombat said:


> @Dimwit how is the fella?


Dimwit is still not very happy, and I am still trying to get hold of a vet. He did try to ring me yesterday so I called back and spoke to the receptionist who apparently didn't write down my message 
I phoned again this morning and hopefully someone will call me after morning surgery. It would probably have been easier to just make an appointment earlier this week but they are generally very good at phoning me back, and as keen as I am for me to not take the dimwit there...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Dimwit is still not very happy, and I am still trying to get hold of a vet. He did try to ring me yesterday so I called back and spoke to the receptionist who apparently didn't write down my message
> I phoned again this morning and hopefully someone will call me after morning surgery. It would probably have been easier to just make an appointment earlier this week but they are generally very good at phoning me back, and as keen as I am for me to not take the dimwit there...


Oh FFS, honestly! I hope you did a call in the end?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Oh FFS, honestly! I hope you did a call in the end?


I think it must have been a new receptionist or nurse who I spoke to yesterday (I didn't recognise the voice and she didn't know my dog ).
I did eventually get a call from the vet which is good and we are adding in another painkiller to try and get him over this blip. After he has had his next physio session we can discuss what to do next but priority for now is getting the little dimwit comfortable again.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I think it must have been a new receptionist or nurse who I spoke to yesterday (I didn't recognise the voice and she didn't know my dog ).
> I did eventually get a call from the vet which is good and we are adding in another painkiller to try and get him over this blip. After he has had his next physio session we can discuss what to do next but priority for now is getting the little dimwit comfortable again.


Oh good, some progress - small steps seem very wise with little Dimwit


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Some interesting body language I noticed yesterday.
Out on our walk and in our path stands a Dalmation (lovely, haven't seen one in years!), he was standing still, ears up, head up, but eyes not looking directly at Muttly. He let Muttly approach and they had a sniff of each other, I had a stroke of the Dally, great, off we went 

Then a little bit later on another dog, not sure what he was but similar size to the Dally and did the same thing (but with a huge stick in his mouth bless him), again he looked friendly and was averting his gaze slightly away from Muttly. Muttly greeted and they sniffed each other, then the dog wandered off and Muttly tried to steal his stick! lol

But again all nice and fine. Very happy with Muttly. I think he just doesn't like dogs that look at him! Perhaps he feels a bit threatened.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Bless Muttly  I think dogs must look at other dogs 'funny' just like humans! I think it can be, Molly isn't that keen when other dogs bound up to her and they stare right at her on lead. I remember that a dog at the DT centre near here didn't like any form of eye contact from humans or dogs.

I have been surgically mentally and physically detached from my hound and report that she's delighted to be with our friend and is probably spreadeagled across one of her three dogs, Red whom she adores (and he's daft enough to let her) using him as a pillow and snoring in his ear. I'm okay, just not hitting the booze too early in case I get weepy and pondering all the dogs on the prom wondering what our second dog might be (currently lakeland terrier or a staff or another lab cross or a lab if you must know!)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Muttly a lot of dogs don't like being stared at by other dogs, especially when the dog staring 'locks' on. Can be very intimidating for the other dog.

@MollySmith glad Molly is ok with Cath. It's lovely you have somewhere you trust to leave her like that. You'll soon be reunited 

My lot have just had the time of their lives with the bauble of a santa hat they ripped off one of their toys


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok just experienced one of those WTF moments. 

Just walking into work when this little dachshund came running up to me barking. I nearly didn't see him in the dark as he was the typical black top brown underside. 

He wasn't vicious or anything and just making a lot of nice for a little thing. Now to set the scene, this was a busy london street in an area with lots of restaurants thus a lot of early morning traffic with goods lorries backing up and the lick.

When I looked up I noticed a man walking down the street he shrugged his shoulders and as he came level apologised for the dog saying he was just very loud but not dangerous.

By then I'd crouched down and was stroking his head ( the dog not the man) and he's gone all stupid on me. I got permission to give him a treat (I have lots in my coat pockets) and suggested he be put on a lead for his own safety. 

The guy was pleasant about it but said "Oh we are nearly at the park and anyway he's never been lead trained, he hates them " --- WTF 

I didn't know what to say to that so just said what a nice dog he had and walked away


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So dangerous @jamat  I hate seeing dogs off lead near roads.

@MollySmith Did you see Paul O'Grady last week? They had a Lab/Lurcher cross but golden and he held his ball just like Molly in your sig! I thought of her when I watched it. They are lovely dogs 

I guess I just need to keep working on the 'ignore' and especially when I clock a dog staring at him.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Muttly said:


> So dangerous @jamat  I hate seeing dogs off lead near roads.
> 
> @MollySmith Did you see Paul O'Grady last week? They had a Lab/Lurcher cross but golden and he held his ball just like Molly in your sig! I thought of her when I watched it. They are lovely dogs
> 
> I guess I just need to keep working on the 'ignore' and especially when I clock a dog staring at him.


I didn't - I'd have been on the phone to Battersea immediately. I'm trying to resist looking it up - I'm at the hotel on my lonesome whilst Mr S watches the football so I could iplayer....!

Anyway in some news I'm going to sneak in here.... I passed my last project of my postgrad degree so it's definitely over. I arrived here as an undergrad and go home as a postgrad with a Masters in Graphic Design and Typography - how anoraky is that?! I looked online before we went for a nice meal yesterday night and then we celebrated with some very yummy wine and amazing food.

Also we saw a Molly lookalike this morning. I'll post a photo later. And I am told that Molly had a very peaceful night, watched some telly with our friend and her dog Red and slept well!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> I didn't - I'd have been on the phone to Battersea immediately. I'm trying to resist looking it up - I'm at the hotel on my lonesome whilst Mr S watches the football so I could iplayer....!
> 
> Anyway in some news I'm going to sneak in here.... I passed my last project of my postgrad degree so it's definitely over. I arrived here as an undergrad and go home as a postgrad with a Masters in Graphic Design and Typography - how anoraky is that?! I looked online before we went for a nice meal yesterday night and then we celebrated with some very yummy wine and amazing food.
> 
> Also we saw a Molly lookalike this morning. I'll post a photo later. And I am told that Molly had a very peaceful night, watched some telly with our friend and her dog Red and slept well!


Wow well done you!! 
Glad to hear Molly was settled.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I might enroll the doggies in some TD Rally lessons with Becky Skelhon, who does classes just 10 minutes down the road from me 

Io did Rally a while back but we had to stop and so hoping to start up again, more so with Bigby perhaps 

Ideally I want to do some workshops with Io next year as opposed to classes.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

I had to pick my daughter up from school yesterday because she was un well. Alfie stayed with her all afternoon and even slept on her pillow last night ... he knew she wasn't well and obviously wanted to comfort her


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly is back - very tired but she did so well, friend's mum adores her and she spent most of yesterday evening with her head on her knee.

Actually she seems very sad to be home  Oh dear!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Not sure what was up with Alfie this evening. He generally settles down on the couch at about 9:00pm but I've had to take him for a second walk but now he's finally collapsed on the floor....

He always does something like this when I've had a shit storm of a day at work 

But sitting here writing this I'm looking at him laying there his legs twitching and he's snoring gently and I just can't be angry with him for long


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We were up really early this morning and as usual I let the dogs out and was sitting enjoying a cup of tea, when the dogs started barking furiously. So I get up, and go to see what they're barking at. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw a ruddy great pig pacing up and down in front of the front gates! Definitely not what you expect to see first thing in the morning! 

I call the dogs, but as expected got no response as they're too busy guarding their property against the porcine marauder! Go back into the house grab their leads and some lumps of cheese and run out onto the driveway in my dressing gown and slippers. Gwylim decided the cheese was more interesting than the porker, and I was just putting his lead on when the local farmer and one of his workers arrived to round up the escapee and escort it back to where it came from. 

Peace at last .... well sort of! Gwylim's now asleep on the sofa, but Georgina's still sitting at the front gate,ready and waiting ... just in case .... the pig makes a second bid for freedom!

Life's never dull when you live in the country!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Not sure what was up with Alfie this evening. He generally settles down on the couch at about 9:00pm but I've had to take him for a second walk but now he's finally collapsed on the floor....
> 
> He always does something like this when I've had a shit storm of a day at work
> 
> But sitting here writing this I'm looking at him laying there his legs twitching and he's snoring gently and I just can't be angry with him for long


Muttly has evenings like this, he has his walk and we get home at 8pm, then sometimes he will be up and down off my lap, then sit right on my lap and just look at me. Me or my OH usually have a game of chase and wrestle with him in the house and he's ok lol. Guess sometimes they have more energy, like us.


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Grahams recall has been the one thing he is consistantly good at, since he was a pup he's been better off-lead than on lead and really enjoys a good run around. He will wander off and do his own thing- 3-4 metres is his max though and then he'll stand and look at me until i get closer and then he'll pootle off again. If i want him to come, a high pitched 'here' and he's always back within a second, no doubt about it. If he sees a dog in the distance, he will immediately plonk his bum down and sit and watch the dog get closer, and for me to catch up. I usually pop him on lead as most dogs on our walks are also onlead, but if not he can stay offlead and walks by my side constantly looking at me until we either meet, a quick sniff and bye or he gets to play with the couple of other labs we meet daily. Either way, he listens. 
I took him to my mums last night, which is a big complex of houses but in a fairly rural area. It has communal green areas, big pathways and grassed areas that back onto some woods. He was offlead, as it was about 10pm and had not seen a soul. I was busy picking up one of his deposits when across the green a woman and dog came out of her house and she turned round to lock the door. I shouted 'here' and he came and sat by my legs as i carried on ( forgot my torch so cautiously feeling ). Next thing i know graham is bounding full speed across the green to this dog. There's me with a hand full of poop worryingly shouting 'here!, here! Graham! HERE!' and nothing, completely ignored. I then resulted to croching down and really excitedly callling him which he LOVES at home, but nope. 
There was a rail fencing between him and the woman, she was stood cooing him from the other side, with me running up to them like a loon. She said the usual 'it's fine mine just wants to play too', and i probably came across a bit snappy mumbling something about how he's not allowed, while clipping his lead on and dragging him away. 

Sorry for the essay, but this has reaaaally bothered me! He is usually great, and i really don't know why this time he totally blew all attempts at getting him back to me. I don't know whether to literally class it as a one off, or not take my chances and put him back on a long lead.  I know it's probably a mixture of being in a new place, when it's dark and me being pre-occupied so he could not 'ask' for permission.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Brannybear could it be he's entering his adolescence? How old is he now?


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> @Brannybear could it be he's entering his adolescence? How old is he now?


He is just over 5 months, which I thought may be a little young to be coming into adolescence? As that was my initial thought, but often its a bit later that they have their 'tricky' stage'


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Brannybear said:


> He is just over 5 months, which I thought may be a little young to be coming into adolescence? As that was my initial thought, but often its a bit later that they have their 'tricky' stage'


Yes, in my limited experience I think of it as slightly later, however I don't think 5 months is unheard of.

At this stage then I'd likely put it down to a one of and continually reinforce his recall in places he's familiar with


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, in my limited experience I think of it as slightly later, however I don't think 5 months is unheard of.
> 
> At this stage then I'd likely put it down to a one of and continually reinforce his recall in places he's familiar with


Yeah, although if he's 'gotten' away with it once i'm apprehensive as to whether he's going to make a habit of it now. I will continue to walk in his usual spots and i think if it happens there then we're going to have to take a step backwards and use the longline for his safety! He really does bound aswell so it can't be nice for onlooking dogs and owners to have a mad pup sprinting at them


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> You can't be that far from me now then
> 
> Today I am beaming with pride (I've posted this pic is snapshot of the day but I think it needs to be here as well)
> View attachment 250194
> ...


Drive's me mad as a farmer to see off lead dogs in crops, even though a perfectly good grass verge has been left. OK, that particular crop won't take much damage, but lots of dogs every day, mucking about playing chase on young winter wheat just coming up will cause loads of damage. Dogs should not be on cropped fields, paths/verges are left as footpaths/ bridleways, but that doesn't give dog owners the right to let their dogs rampage over the whole field, rights of way only apply to the path itself.
Obviously established grass with no livestock or stubble fields there is usually an "understanding " that dogs can be offlead, but it's not a right.
Not talking to you Stormy, can see your dog is on the verge, and brilliantly ignoring the distraction.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Brannybear said:


> Grahams recall has been the one thing he is consistantly good at, since he was a pup he's been better off-lead than on lead and really enjoys a good run around. He will wander off and do his own thing- 3-4 metres is his max though and then he'll stand and look at me until i get closer and then he'll pootle off again. If i want him to come, a high pitched 'here' and he's always back within a second, no doubt about it. If he sees a dog in the distance, he will immediately plonk his bum down and sit and watch the dog get closer, and for me to catch up. I usually pop him on lead as most dogs on our walks are also onlead, but if not he can stay offlead and walks by my side constantly looking at me until we either meet, a quick sniff and bye or he gets to play with the couple of other labs we meet daily. Either way, he listens.
> I took him to my mums last night, which is a big complex of houses but in a fairly rural area. It has communal green areas, big pathways and grassed areas that back onto some woods. He was offlead, as it was about 10pm and had not seen a soul. I was busy picking up one of his deposits when across the green a woman and dog came out of her house and she turned round to lock the door. I shouted 'here' and he came and sat by my legs as i carried on ( forgot my torch so cautiously feeling ). Next thing i know graham is bounding full speed across the green to this dog. There's me with a hand full of poop worryingly shouting 'here!, here! Graham! HERE!' and nothing, completely ignored. I then resulted to croching down and really excitedly callling him which he LOVES at home, but nope.
> There was a rail fencing between him and the woman, she was stood cooing him from the other side, with me running up to them like a loon. She said the usual 'it's fine mine just wants to play too', and i probably came across a bit snappy mumbling something about how he's not allowed, while clipping his lead on and dragging him away.
> 
> Sorry for the essay, but this has reaaaally bothered me! He is usually great, and i really don't know why this time he totally blew all attempts at getting him back to me. I don't know whether to literally class it as a one off, or not take my chances and put him back on a long lead.  I know it's probably a mixture of being in a new place, when it's dark and me being pre-occupied so he could not 'ask' for permission.


I think I posted something very similar to this when Phoebe was about 5 months. Never blew her recall, EVER! And then one day in a place we'd never been before, she just bolted off out of the blue and tried to jump a sea wall. Thankfully she realised the mistake at the last second as it was a huge drop onto the rocks below. I cried the whole way home at how close she came to falling and I worried myself sick about it for days. She's blown her recall maybe twice since then, but it's very rare so I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Nettles said:


> I think I posted something very similar to this when Phoebe was about 5 months. Never blew her recall, EVER! And then one day in a place we'd never been before, she just bolted off out of the blue and tried to jump a sea wall. Thankfully she realised the mistake at the last second as it was a huge drop onto the rocks below. I cried the whole way home at how close she came to falling and I worried myself sick about it for days. She's blown her recall maybe twice since then, but it's very rare so I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet


Thankfully it was at a queit time, with hardly anyone/anything around that could have been harmful. There are some busy roads round so if it had been daytime it would have been pretty scary! 
I can imagine you were terrified, not being able to call her back from something so dangerous. I really hope that he is back to his old self on upcoming offlead walks, as never want to be in a situation like that!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Brannybear said:


> Thankfully it was at a queit time, with hardly anyone/anything around that could have been harmful. There are some busy roads round so if it had been daytime it would have been pretty scary!
> I can imagine you were terrified, not being able to call her back from something so dangerous. I really hope that he is back to his old self on upcoming offlead walks, as never want to be in a situation like that!


It was such a shock for me as I'm sure it was for you too. I knew a time would come where she would be more confident and perhaps blow her recall but I was expecting a slower build up. Taking longer to come back, stopping and thinking about it for a while, pushing the boundaries with distance.. Nope, one day she wouldn't go more than a few feet away, the next day she just bolted. Thankfully Graham chose a quiet time. Hopefully that's it over and done with now and he behaves himself on his upcoming walks.


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

Nettles said:


> It was such a shock for me as I'm sure it was for you too. I knew a time would come where she would be more confident and perhaps blow her recall but I was expecting a slower build up. Taking longer to come back, stopping and thinking about it for a while, pushing the boundaries with distance.. Nope, one day she wouldn't go more than a few feet away, the next day she just bolted. Thankfully Graham chose a quiet time. Hopefully that's it over and done with now and he behaves himself on his upcoming walks.


Definitely, I know he's still a pup so is of course going to want to be a mummies boy for now and then start to venture!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Today I had a want the ground to swallow me moment. On the way to hydro and decided to stop off in a local pet shop to do some xmas shopping/get some ideas (not sure what the family are getting but their animals are sorted!). Chevy was being very well behaved, listening to me (and the treats in my hand) greeted the staff nicely when they came out to make a fuss of her and sitting and waiting in the queue. Until a guy came up and joined the queue behind me at which point she launched herself at him. Jumping up is never an issue we have had with her, she is not a very jumpy up dog and has only ever done it to me when she has been really over excited so I was not expecting it at all. Needless to say I was horrified and apologised to him while the colour of a beetroot, luckily he was nice about it and said he had an over enthusiastic staffy of his own. Popped her back in the car afterwards and then said hi to the staffy I had seen as we came out the shop which jumped up at me - turns out he belonged to the guy Chevy had jumped up at which made me feel a little better!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh dear @Maria_1986 - they certainly know how to pick their moments, don't they?
Dimwit has been doing pretty well this week - he made it through the whole class on Tuesday with only a minor wibble (admittedly, going to a training class is not much of an achievement but we take our victories where we can get them).
After his trip to the vets today (just booster and general health check) the little doughball is on a diet - he has put in 4.5kg since last year 
He is still in very good condition and vet said he certainly wasn't fat but with his joint and back problems I like to keep him lean.
In a weird way I am actually quite pleased as he has always been really difficult to put weight on but I think (apart from all of the setbacks) he is generally happier and more chilled than he used to be...

Now we have a weekend of sniffing and sociability to look forward to


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So today we achieved our Holy Grail 
Thai is ball obsessed (and I don't use that word lightly), we have been working on impulse control so that he didn't lose his head as soon as a ball came in to view. Recently we have been able to put him in a down stay whilst I walked off with the ball, but if I threw the ball near him he would give chase as the movement was just too much for him...

Until today -boing, boing-


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> Drive's me mad as a farmer to see off lead dogs in crops, even though a perfectly good grass verge has been left. OK, that particular crop won't take much damage, but lots of dogs every day, mucking about playing chase on young winter wheat just coming up will cause loads of damage. Dogs should not be on cropped fields, paths/verges are left as footpaths/ bridleways, but that doesn't give dog owners the right to let their dogs rampage over the whole field, rights of way only apply to the path itself.
> Obviously established grass with no livestock or stubble fields there is usually an "understanding " that dogs can be offlead, but it's not a right.
> Not talking to you Stormy, can see your dog is on the verge, and brilliantly ignoring the distraction.


@Catharinem I drives me mad as well. When walking on farmland I will always walk on the designated footpaths or the verges and have taught Thai to stick to the grass (I won't allow him to toilet in the crops either)..it's just respectful IMO


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronin was being a wee ambassador yesterday! He was back at the vets (6th time in 2 weeks!) this time for stitches out and check of his toe wound. It did take three of us to hold him down but there were only squirms and wriggles, no growls or mumps. He was then a wee gentleman in the waiting room. There was a rather nervous Basset came in so Ronin lay down and did some 'watch me' so as not to upset it, he then walked on the opposite side of me to get out and kindly averted his eyes (to the thanks of the Basset's owner). while we were waiting people were asking me about his breed etc. and wanting to say hello. 

We went next door to the pet shop to get him a treat for his good behaviour and he met a couple of kids (8/9/10 yr old?) who were very polite asking if they may stroke him and all about him, etc. (one had just got two chihuahua puppies and was very amused at the difference in size!) He then decided to charm the queue as I was trying to pay for his biscuits. I had to laugh as one lady asked me what breed he was and the lady behind her in the queue (who had also just come from the vets) without missing a beat replied, 'he's something unpronounceable!' 

If only I could get his behaviour at home with his brothers as good as it is when outside we'd be fine!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Very good day today - thanks to my awesome little dog I am now a TDS Accredited Handler 
Dimwit really enjoyed himself and it was just lovely to see him back on top form after his latest problems.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations to you both @Dimwit


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Very good day today - thanks to my awesome little dog I am now a TDS Accredited Handler
> Dimwit really enjoyed himself and it was just lovely to see him back on top form after his latest problems.


So pleased for you both


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok went for a lovely walk this morning crisp and cold. Alfie and I met up with Ellie and Basel and they had fun running headlong round the field

Anyway they found what we thought was a ball and they took it in turns running round and chasing each other with it.

When they got tired us dog walkers had a fright of our lives it was not a ball they were playing with.....oh no.... They had found a still warm rabbits head yuck!!!!

It was like looking at something from The Lord of the flies lol

The others were too squeamish and I couldn't let the dogs have it so I double bagged the rabbits head and binned it.

Definitely wouldn't let Alfie lick me until he'd had a few long drinks of water


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Eww @jamat aww poor rabbit 
I think Muttly is a bit squeamish as we saw a dead rabbit the other day and he sniffed it, then backed right off with his paw up all dainty as if to say "Eww that is gross" :Hilarious

I really feel I'm getting to a great place with Muttly and will be taking him off lead to the beach soon as I'm confident of his recall. He has been showing great impulse control around other dogs, we haven't had one bark all weekend. But lots of down stays , although he is going a bit 'Colliefied' he goes into his downstay, while he watches and then stalks them right down on his belly, bless him.

I also had another thought the other day, not many dogs would do this:








He's well aware I am eating my brekkie, he's not asleep and I've done this since day 1.
I'm very proud of my boy :Kiss


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

We've just had our biggest fight to date. Both boys were asleep cuddled up on my bed then Cuillin rolled over in his sleep and accidentally kicked Angus who woke up because he was being attacked and launched himself at Cuillin who woke up because he was being attacked and fought back till I managed to shout loud enough for them to stop. We then had to have a big cuddle session because they were both aggrieved at being shouted at for defending themselves till they'd both calmed down. Cuillin has now been popped into his crate with some sweeties for the rest of the night to avoid a repeat.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Someone who shall be nameless but is ickle, black and hairy, really blotted his copy book today, which (nearly) made his mum wish she'd never owned him! We had to go to the vets this morning for the yearly Rabies and booster jabs, and knowing that Georgina always goes into melt down the second she puts a paw inside the waiting room decided I'd take them in one by one. For once she wasn't as bad as usual and calmed down after she'd been given loads of cuddles by the vet and made no fuss when she had her jabs. What a very good girl, which is more than can be said for the little black devil! 

He bounced into the waiting room and surgery with much aplomb and greeted the vet by barking at her and wriggled furiously whilst she was trying to give him his jabs. Whilst she was sorting out the bill he decided to lie on his tummy and inspect under the cupboards (at least it kept him quiet). On our way out of the surgery we came face to face with a young GSD which he decided to bark at as we walked past, and it was a very relieved mum who bundled him back into the car! 

I then popped onto Tesco to do a bit of shopping and also bought myself a sandwich to eat on the way home, but didn't get much of it because a certain evil schnevil ate it whilst I was paying for petrol ... needless to say by the time we arrived home he's sicked it up on mum's new car mats! 

Can't help but love him though!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Gwylim!!! I think that you may have outdone Lady Molly's roll in the fox poo.

We have a stinky house but worse Mr S is full of cold so he didn't really notice that much so we have the washing machine on.

@Muttly hope you're okay


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@StormyThai Well done Thai and you!
@Dimwit Congratulations 
@Tyton Well done to the lovely Ronin 
@Muttly Muttly is a very good boy for you really isn`t he? 
@speug Oh that sounds crap, sorry  I hope the boys are okay.

-------------------

Well I`m exhausted today! I went to work, which was supposed to be until 4pm as per usual, however problems unfolded so I only got back at 6pm! After all that, I spent half hour doing Nosework and trick training, 10 minutes hiding treats around the house and then half hour walking him and then giving him a kong (although I still feel guilty!) 
He`s a good Mr Man really though and has been good all day whilst I`ve been out


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Someone who shall be nameless but is ickle, black and hairy, really blotted his copy book today, which (nearly) made his mum wish she'd never owned him! We had to go to the vets this morning for the yearly Rabies and booster jabs, and knowing that Georgina always goes into melt down the second she puts a paw inside the waiting room decided I'd take them in one by one. For once she wasn't as bad as usual and calmed down after she'd been given loads of cuddles by the vet and made no fuss when she had her jabs. What a very good girl, which is more than can be said for the little black devil!
> 
> He bounced into the waiting room and surgery with much aplomb and greeted the vet by barking at her and wriggled furiously whilst she was trying to give him his jabs. Whilst she was sorting out the bill he decided to lie on his tummy and inspect under the cupboards (at least it kept him quiet). On our way out of the surgery we came face to face with a young GSD which he decided to bark at as we walked past, and it was a very relieved mum who bundled him back into the car!
> 
> ...


some days you just get it all at once dont you?


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Has all been pretty boring here recently, although we did hire a paddock and garden for an hour last weekend to do some off lead work and scentwork. Was great to see Chevy listening to my other half although she was still checking in with me while doing it! She is doing really well mobility wise and is almost back to the same level as before she hurt her back although her stamina needs to be built back up again. No vet visits since her dental mid November and I really thought we might make it to the new year without one.... This morning she is head shaking and obssesivly scratching her ear and rubbing it on the floor.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

It's official. Beau is the most gentlemanly dog I have ever met!

At training class last night we had a wee BC puppy joining us for some socialisation. She started the evening cowering in the corner, grew in confidence to try some of the exercises, and was getting brave enough to approach some of the smaller dogs for a wee sniff and a biscuit. She was totally in awe of Beau though. By chance we were doing a lot of the exercises near the corner she was in and every time we approached across the hall she shrank into herself.

Beau however was lovely. he was focussed on me, happy to swing round and sit with his back to her if we were nearby so as not to spook her further by looking in her direction. He then lay on the floor - to TRY and look a little smaller! He did a lovely stock still 'watch me' as she sidled up to him, kissed his ear then sprinted back to her mum! The two of them (and Poppy the Cocker spaniel who was glued to Beau's side/face/biscuits the whole evening) then shared some treats together 

Well done wee Megan for being so brave; and a bit well done to my Beau for being so gentle with the puppy when he was so excited all he really wanted to do was run and bounce


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Not to be outdone by her little brother disgracing himself last Wednesday, this morning Miss Pei Face has been driving me CRAZY! For the past month or so they've been converting an old house opposite mine into a leisure centre. For the most part, all the work and noise hasn't troubled the dogs too much and they've just sat watching the workmen through the fence. Until this morning, when for some reason, Madam decided she was going to bark none stop which is the last thing I needed today because we have to stay home as I'm waiting for a parcel to arrive, but don't know what time. She was so determined to make her presence known to the whole neighbourhood, nothing but nothing would shut her up. Fortunately, no one worries about dogs barking which is a relief, but the fact is that I don't like it. Around mid morning I suddenly remembered some months ago I'd bought an Adaptil collar which I've never used, so dug that out and put it on her in the hope it would calm her down. Nothing much happened until about half an hour ago, when she stopped her incessant barking and now she's inside, fast asleep on the sofa ... thank goodness! It'll be interesting to see the long term effect it has on her behaviour, not that there's much wrong with her!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Not to be outdone by her little brother disgracing himself last Tuesday, this morning Miss Pei Face has been driving me CRAZY! For the past month or so they've been converting an old house opposite mine into a leisure centre. For the most part, all the work and noise hasn't troubled the dogs too much and they've just sat watching the workmen through the fence. Until this morning, when for some reason, Madam decided she was going to bark none stop which is the last thing I needed today because we have to stay home as I'm waiting for a parcel to arrive, but don't know what time. She was so determined to make her presence known to the whole neighbourhood, nothing but nothing would shut her up. Fortunately, no one worries about dogs barking which is a relief, but the fact is that I don't like it. Around mid morning I suddenly remembered some months ago I'd bought an Adaptil collar which I've never used, so dug that out and put it on her in the hope it would calm her down. Nothing much happened until about half an hour ago, when she stopped her incessant barking and now she's inside, fast asleep on the sofa ... thank goodness! It'll be interesting to see the long term effect it has on her behaviour, not that there's much wrong with her!


oh no!!! hopefully it is a one off event.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> oh no!!! hopefully it is a one off event.


Thinking about it, Georgina's always stressed for a couple of days after a visit to the vet which she finds particularly traumatic, bless her! She also had her yearly Rabies and booster jabs and maybe isn't feeling 100%. Anyway she's just woken up and is now eating her dinner so hopefully tomorrow she'll be feeling more mellow!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh your poor ears @Magyarmum, I hope it remains quiet tomorrow.

Molly has walks with our trainer/behaviourist friend once a week, it also helps Mr S who suffers with arthritis. Walking her is good for him but he still has to be careful. Anyway it's the first time she's been out with her doggy mates since she stayed with them last week and they had a lovely time this morning. By the time I got home she was awake and raring to go so we did some clicker work on names for her ball and her kong hedgehog. Then we did impulse control, placing treats on her paws and in front of her with the leave command. She soon tires out!

Just as well as it's lead walks tomorrow. There's fair near our house with a road closure so the traffic will be horrible so we really can't take the car anywhere. The commons near our house have cows grazing so we can't let her off there either


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Horace was good this afternoon, we had a good car session - I can now drive him round the block and he's still happy to hop in the car next time (this is a breakthrough, previously one short journey and he would point blank refuse to go near the car) Really pleased with his progress.

Got him weighed at the vets too - not yet 6 months old and now weighs 35kg! Hoping to buy his FOURTH harness tomorrow if the shop has it in stock.

Little sod has spent the evening trashing the house though. If I stop him killing the sofa he moves onto the coffee table, or the rug, or even even the stairs! Thank gods he's finally settled down with a stag bar!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Colette said:


> Horace was good this afternoon, we had a good car session - I can now drive him round the block and he's still happy to hop in the car next time (this is a breakthrough, previously one short journey and he would point blank refuse to go near the car) Really pleased with his progress.
> 
> Got him weighed at the vets too - not yet 6 months old and now weighs 35kg! Hoping to buy his FOURTH harness tomorrow if the shop has it in stock.
> 
> Little sod has spent the evening trashing the house though. If I stop him killing the sofa he moves onto the coffee table, or the rug, or even even the stairs! Thank gods he's finally settled down with a stag bar!


Bloomin' heck, what are you feeding him on? He sounds like a big lad!   My Cash fully grown is only 3kgs heavier than him at his last weigh in.

Out of interest what is the maximum weight for a Rottie male?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Rottie boys seem to range from 50-60kg. His mum is fairly big for a bitch, still in proportion just a big girl (I've met some very small girls before). I've not met his dad in person but from the photos he's built like the proverbial brick s**thouse! 

I'm estimating Horace will level out around 56 eventually, though I'm trying to keep him lean!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

It is official Alfie is a disgusting little muppet. This morning while out walking he had a tug of war with a lab called Sam over a dead rabbit. Alfie got the intestines and ended up bursting it all over himself.... Rabbit poo everywhere major bath was in order


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

6 months ago I wouldn't have dreamed of walking Thai on this path without a muzzle, head collar and harness...now look at us


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> 6 months ago I wouldn't have dreamed of walking Thai on this path without a muzzle, head collar and harness...now look at us
> View attachment 254270


Way to go and congrats with all the work you and Thai have done.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> 6 months ago I wouldn't have dreamed of walking Thai on this path without a muzzle, head collar and harness...now look at us
> View attachment 254270


Looking very pleased with himself and so he should be - and you too of course


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

For the past couple of weeks it's become increasingly difficult to find places where I can walk the dogs. After all the rain we've had, the cart track and fields behind my house are a quagmire and no fun to walk along unless you enjoy wading up to your knees in mud. And anyway, most of the fields are either ploughed or now have snow barriers in place. Walking along the road is a no-no because for the past few weeks the grass verge (we have no pavements) is being dug up to lay pipes, what for I've no idea! The road is buzzing with workmen (most of whom appear to be doing nothing), excavators, numerous vehicles, piles of sand and soil and its like this for the entire 12 miles to the highway. 

As if that wasn't enough yesterday the power was off from 8 am till noon which we had been told would happen. Being desperate to find somewhere to walk the dogs, I bundled them into the car and drove the 50 miles to the shopping mall where there's a 5 acre grassed area behind the building. What a relief to give them a really good walk, although there aren't any trees or shrubs for them to investigate they did enjoy sniffing at the discarded plastic bags and pieces of paper lying around. After doing some shopping mum and two happy dogs returned home.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Yesterday morning Alfie had a hilarious zoomies moment where the hall rug ended up piled against the front door and the conservatory rug ended up in front of the patio doors.

Half way through this mad 10 minutes the cat jumped off the table and joined him. I can't explain how funny it was seeing both the dog and the cat running side by side like completely demented muppets.

After about ten to fifteen minutes they both crashed and went to sleep either end of the sofa in the conservatory. My daughter nearly wet herself with laughter


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Booked my last half day for tomorrow morning  We going to the beach woop!
The only day it's not raining this week!!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Have fun at the beach @Muttly!

Feeling really guilty today, started Chevy on some meds for acid reflux recently and everyone who has seen her over the last few days has commented on how bouncy and happy she is. I feel so bad that I wrote off her slowing down as a lack of stamina and loss off muscle tone after all the rest and exercise restriction after hurting her back. Turns out she probably just felt rubbish and I missed the more subtle symptoms. Changed her diet and feeding times/number of meals and she thinks its great that she now gets two extra meals a day but doesn't seem to have noticed that they are all small meals!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dogs who'd have em! 

The workmen and their excavators are now digging deep trenches in the grass verge along the road opposite my house. The noise is horrific and even if I wanted to take the dogs for a walk or drive along the road, I can't because its impassable! 

Miss Pei Face has appointed herself as chief invigilator to make sure they do a good job and take no short cuts and she's deputised the evil schnevil to tell the workmen off when the work isn't up to her standard! 

The pair of them spent most of yesterday sitting by the front gates watching the work and neither were in the least bit interested in going for walk along the cart track at the back of the land, although in the end I managed to persuade Gwylim to go with me, leaving Georgina to her guard duties! 

Today I'll try again but don't hold out much hope of success! Dogs who'd have em?


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Bloomin' heck, what are you feeding him on? He sounds like a big lad!   My Cash fully grown is only 3kgs heavier than him at his last weigh in.
> 
> Out of interest what is the maximum weight for a Rottie male?





Maria_1986 said:


> Had fun at the beach @Muttly!
> 
> Feeling really guilty today, started Chevy on some meds for acid reflux recently and everyone who has seen her over the last few days has commented on how bouncy and happy she is. I feel so bad that I wrote off her slowing down as a lack of stamina and loss off muscle tone after all the rest and exercise restriction after hurting her back. Turns out she probably just felt rubbish and I missed the more subtle symptoms. Changed her diet and feeding times/number of meals and she thinks its great that she now gets two extra meals a day but doesn't seem to have noticed that they are all small meals!


Can you send some of it to me I suffer terribly with acid indigestion perhaps it would give me a bit of a bounce over Xmas


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

jamat said:


> Can you send some of it to me I suffer terribly with acid indigestion perhaps it would give me a bit of a bounce over Xmas


Milk of magnesia three times per day and tins of chicken and rice food. Treats are fish and rice or for special extra tasty 'recall if you see a squirrel' treats smoked salmon - no roasties, stuffing or cranberry sauce though so maybe not the best for over Christmas


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> Milk of magnesia three times per day and tins of chicken and rice food. Treats are fish and rice or for special extra tasty 'recall if you see a squirrel' treats smoked salmon - no roasties, stuffing or cranberry sauce though so maybe not the best for over Christmas


No roastie tatas you cruel person that's just inhuman :Arghh


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Bloomin' heck, what are you feeding him on? He sounds like a big lad!   My Cash fully grown is only 3kgs heavier than him at his last weigh in.
> 
> Out of interest what is the maximum weight for a Rottie male?


I have had rotts weigh from 80 lbs to 220 lbs.All depends on size and lineage.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So, I was sitting in the kitchen when I heard a 'knock' at the back door. Muttly was outside, he always scratches the door to come in/out, always.
So I open it and he has his bone in his mouth at an angle that he had used it to knock! Proper knock too mind, like 'knock, knock'
Clever lil lad


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie lays across my lap when he wants to go out or if I'm asleep at night he will lay across my chest until I can hardly breath to let me know he needs a pee


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> Alfie lays across my lap when he wants to go out or if I'm asleep at night he will lay across my chest until I can hardly breath to let me know he needs a pee


lol! Now that's a tactic!!!
If I sleep down with Muttly, he just licks me in the eye if he wants to go out/play/get lazy mum to wake up


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Muttly said:


> lol! Now that's a tactic!!!
> If I sleep down with Muttly, he just licks me in the eye if he wants to go out/play/get lazy mum to wake up


Oh if alfie wants his dinner he snuggles up to me near my shoulder then suddenly dives in and shoves his tongue in my ear... not nice 

Its funny when he greats my daughter when she comes home he sits and wags his tail waiting quietly for her to play with him.

With me he comes over then as soon as I sit down he's on my lap licking my forehead.

With my wife he quietly walks up behind her and licks the back of her knees lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

When Oliver wanted to go out he would sit in front of the tv and block the whole screen


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Rally group yesterday did a sign that I have never attempted before because to read it looked like a good way to end up in A&E - stop, leave dog, call front while running, finish left. Broke it down into bits and Chevy was a little star during all of it. It's very sloppy and rough but no broken bones and a huge sense of achievement. Doing a little course though Chevy proved that she is a good dog but her handler is useless, at the stop leave dog sign put her in a sit and walked away only for her to come with me looking all happy and waggy in a nice, close position like I would want her to be around the rest of the course because I forgot to ask her to wait.

First scentwork practice/social group tonight, really looking forward to it. For ages I struggled to find things that fit in with my work schedule or that weren't too far away but lots of new things seem to be popping up recently.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

We did a car ride!!

After a couple of months of being restricted to very local walks, whilst desensitizing Horace to the car, I finally took the next step and drove us to the foot of the downs.

Horace aced it! Hopped straight in the car, didn't make a squeek on the way, had a lovely walk complete with some rolling in fox poo (!) and then hopped straight in the car to come home.

Of course the proof is in the pudding, so we'll see how he feels about the car when we go for tonights walk (we do a no-driving car session almost every time we go out).

But considering we had some trips where it took us 15 minutes of begging and bribing to get him back in this is a breakthrough. 

Very pleased!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, we went visiting on Sunday, so because it was just in and out the car and into houses, I didn't bother with Muttly's harness, just collar and lead. He has forgotten how to walk on a collar!! He was terrible, pulling,choking, omg!
I did take him for a short stroll and got him walking better again, but next time he was out the car, just pulling again. It seemed to be the excitement of going to see different people and places.
He walks lovely on a harness, has anyone else found this???


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly can be the same @Muttly, she's never been great on lead a collar and honestly I've not much worried about it. If we see one thing on a walk - a leaf that may look like a cat  - then she's back to pulling like a train.

We're on hols and I am so proud of Molly. She had an upset tummy on Sunday night in her first night in a strange house but she woke me up with licks and straight down to the back door. Three times. She's eating fine so I think something she may have chewed on her walk at home before we left - the perils of lead walks in a city.

We've had beach walks every day which involves a walk down a single width road past dogs and she's been great. The only reactions have been when the other dog has barked and I've asked her to sit which she does promptly (I'm using this default with lots of rewards as there isn't much opportunity to create more space) and without further fuss. Her behaviour has been impeccable. We've seen seals swimming out to sea but she has ignored them in favour of playing ball and her 'give' is great. So happy with her and generally very happy to be here. Going home will suck and my goal for 2016 is to be closer to these beaches.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh god, just spent the past 5 mins apologizing to Cash for poking him in the eye whilst training and him reacting like I'd just kicked him or something!  Lots of hugs and kisses later and I'm forgiven!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Ah, poor Cash.
Dimwit has been back to the vets today as he is still not fully recovered from the gastroenteritis. He is being referred to a specialist to see if there is any IBD or anything and in the meantime has more steroids.
He also rolled in something disgusting on our walk this afternoon so had a bath. He was not impressed and is now getting his revenge by lying next to me on the sofa, farting!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Oops! Poor Cash.

Hope the referral gets you some answers and that Dimwit can have a healthy 2016.

We have major sulking here for very minor issues. Have just got home from a stroll around the block. We started the walk in drizzle but ended it with strong wind blowing the heavy rain in our faces. Not sure if she is more annoyed at the weather or that she has to stay off the furniture till she is dry!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> Ah, poor Cash.
> Dimwit has been back to the vets today as he is still not fully recovered from the gastroenteritis. He is being referred to a specialist to see if there is any IBD or anything and in the meantime has more steroids.
> He also rolled in something disgusting on our walk this afternoon so had a bath. He was not impressed and is now getting his revenge by lying next to me on the sofa, farting!


Oh, poor Dimwit.
I hope they get to the bottom (is that the right word?) of his problems soon.
He looks such a sweet lad (even if he is farty right now )


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Aw bless Cash - but what a baby  

We're home now from our time away to my parents. Bigby wasn't too bad on walks - I was rather proud actually.

The other day we saw loads of dogs out walking, he was on the flexi and met a patterdale puppy and some sort of mongrel and said hello. Then as we were walking back, there was a labrador running around with a family near us and also the same two dogs we saw up ahead. he was interesting, but not a beeb out of him 

He also saw a couple of dogs on our walk yesterday and didn't make a noise either  :d


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> Ah, poor Cash.
> Dimwit has been back to the vets today as he is still not fully recovered from the gastroenteritis. He is being referred to a specialist to see if there is any IBD or anything and in the meantime has more steroids.
> He also rolled in something disgusting on our walk this afternoon so had a bath. He was not impressed and is now getting his revenge by lying next to me on the sofa, farting!


Poor boy  Hope he is better soon!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Our walk yesterday almost ended in near disaster! We'd just gone through the gap in the copse at the top of my land when the dogs picked up the scent of the fox who's taken up residence in the nearby wood and crosses my land en route to my neighbour's hen house looking for a free dinner. Luckily both dogs were on their leads otherwise they'd have been off like bats in hell, and it was only with great difficulty and loads of treats I managed to usher them down the hill and into the garden without ending up on my backside in the mud.

The weather today has finally altered and he rain and fog has been replaced by a clear blue sky and a bitterly cold wind. As there's snow forecast for the weekend I thought I'd better do a big stock up on food which took up most of the day and by the time we got home and unpacked all the shopping it was beginning to get dark, so instead of going for a walk, we did some work on recall in the garden. The monsters are now fast asleep on the sofa and the peace in wonderful!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

silvi said:


> Oh, poor Dimwit.
> I hope they get to the bottom (is that the right word?) of his problems soon.
> He looks such a sweet lad (even if he is farty right now )


I hope we can get some answers. He has always had occasional bouts of colitis, which I can deal with but the last few episodes have been really stressful for him, (and for me seeing him obviously in pain) so I just want to know if there is anything going on, and if I can do anything to help prevent it happening again.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> I hope we can get some answers. He has always had occasional bouts of colitis, which I can deal with but the last few episodes have been really stressful for him, (and for me seeing him obviously in pain) so I just want to know if there is anything going on, and if I can do anything to help prevent it happening again.


Poor lad.
I know he's been troubled with his stomach on and off for a long time. So I hope they can find a way to ease the pain for him when he gets bad bouts of colitis.
Perhaps it is like some humans. Everything checks out okay but they still get upset and painful stomachs.
Not nice though.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

silvi said:


> Perhaps it is like some humans. Everything checks out okay but they still get upset and painful stomachs.
> Not nice though.


It is a possibility, in which case we will carry on just treating the symptoms when he does have these bouts. But it has been going on for so long that I think we need to try to find out if there is anything going on.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Just found this thread. This might seem silly to most but I'm feeling quite proud of myself 
Sukie my mum's JRT has always hated having her nails clipped and my mum won't even attempt to do them. I would get growled at just for attempting it so my mum would get the vet to restrain Sukie and cut them but she would get incredibly stressed, her nails would bleed and it has never really helped get her nails to a nice, comfortable length.
I have become much more aware about the length of her nails after some of @ouesi's previous posts about nail length and how it can effect the dog when walking so the length of her nails have been really bothering me for a while. 
I have been slowly working with her, getting her comfortable with me touching and messing with her feet, the feel of the clippers around her feet, clipping the odd nail and today I actually managed to clip all of her nails! She didn't seem to care, I'm so proud of her!  Now I'm hoping the quick? will slowly recede so I can get her nails to a better length and hopefully it will be more comfortable for her.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> Just found this thread. This might seem silly to most but I'm feeling quite proud of myself
> Sukie my mum's JRT has always hated having her nails clipped and my mum won't even attempt to do them. I would get growled at just for attempting it so my mum would get the vet to restrain Sukie and cut them but she would get incredibly stressed, her nails would bleed and it has never really helped get her nails to a nice, comfortable length.
> I have become much more aware about the length of her nails after some of @ouesi's previous posts about nail length and how it can effect the dog when walking so the length of her nails have been really bothering me for a while.
> I have been slowly working with her, getting her comfortable with me touching and messing with her feet, the feel of the clippers around her feet, clipping the odd nail and today I actually managed to clip all of her nails! She didn't seem to care, I'm so proud of her!  Now I'm hoping the quick? will slowly recede so I can get her nails to a better length and hopefully it will be more comfortable for her.


i have had this issue with many of my dogs in the past.I saw a commercial for the pedi paw and realized i could use my dremmel with a sanding disk on it.It seemed to take all the stress out of doing the nails.I could also do them once a day if needed to get the quick to quick....ly recede


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well done @Shikoku I would be proud too!
I use the dremel on Muttly (again thanks to Ouesi!), but I really need 3 hands, because he does insist on sticking his nose on it!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I need a little rant, sorry. It's been bothering me since before Xmas :Shifty
Everytime we go and visit OH's parents (2 different houses, 3 different cats), he comes away with bloody fleas!!!! I know they treat them (just not sure how often though).
Poor Muttly sits there itching like mad! He doesn't often pick up fleas back at home and I 'spot on' him every 4 weeks and it usually does the trick. But for gods sake he is like a magnet for them when we go into a cat house!
I have to bath him in his tea tree to calm the itching.

Really dreading going there again!!!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yesterday we had one of those "OMG, what's happening" moments! 

I'd woken up with a streaming cold and didn't feel like taking the dogs for a walk so was quite relieved when my neighbour offered to take them instead They'd been gone about 15 minutes when I heard a dog barking none stop and someone frantically trying to call it back. When I went out to see what was happening, I saw the dog, was racing across the village green barking furiously, in hot pursuit of my two who were walking down the road. 

I know nothing about this dog, whether it's friendly or not, and his owner other than standing in the middle of the green and shouting after him, wasn't making any attempt to get him back which really annoyed me as the dog wasn't taking a blind bit of notice of her.

I was so proud of my two because even though they saw the dog heading towards them, apart from Gwylim giving a warning "woof" they kept on walking and ignored it completely. . Once I saw my dogs weren't reacting, instead of following them along the road I left the owner to deal with her dog and walked down the lane to meet my two as they came across the bridge and down the lane.towards the house. They were both pleased, and I think somewhat relieved, to see me, and headed straight into the house and had a drink of water, before having a well deserved snooze!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

The inevitable decline of Chevy's one good leg has finally shown signs and she is now lame on her 'good' leg. She is a bit miserable in comparison to normal but still quite happy to do stuff. We already do hydrotherapy and physiotherapy, she has NSAIDs and yumove and tramadol when needed. She was so happy to see the vet today (until it was anal gland time ) but her 'good' hip is now her marginally better hip 

A different vet did the original xrays 3 years ago and when the vet today looked at them the look on her face did make me giggle - no one can quite believe that a joint that looks as horrific as her does on xray can only slightly bother the dog!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I need a little rant, sorry. It's been bothering me since before Xmas :Shifty
> Everytime we go and visit OH's parents (2 different houses, 3 different cats), he comes away with bloody fleas!!!! I know they treat them (just not sure how often though).
> Poor Muttly sits there itching like mad! He doesn't often pick up fleas back at home and I 'spot on' him every 4 weeks and it usually does the trick. But for gods sake he is like a magnet for them when we go into a cat house!
> I have to bath him in his tea tree to calm the itching.
> ...


Do you give Muttly garlic? Garlic is said to be a good natural repellant of fleas.
Mine get two garlic tablets twice a day and Io hasn't had a spot on flea for over a year and Bigby I haven't flead since I've owned him


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Do you give Muttly garlic? Garlic is said to be a good natural repellant of fleas.
> Mine get two garlic tablets twice a day and Io hasn't had a spot on flea for over a year and Bigby I haven't flead since I've owned him


No, I don't. But I will now! Thanks very much for that


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The joys of adolescence! :Arghh

Bigby Wolf since turning 1 in December has decided he is going to be a naughty teen!

If he isn't having a barking fit, he is mouthing, then if he isn't doing that he is whacking my poor boyfriend across the face and giving him a swollen eye 

Took him to the pet shop yesterday and he screamed his head off 

He barks for attention obviously, so we ignore him BUT we live in a terrace and there is only so much ignoring one can do without worrying the neighbours will complain!

So generally I redirect him with a small training session as toys generally don't work.

Hes a right tinker! I am seeing a behaviourist at the beginning of Feb to help with his lead reactiveness :Nailbiting


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> No, I don't. But I will now! Thanks very much for that


Quite a alot of people use it and garlic is good for them, given they're given the correct amount and not overdosed  and plus I love the smell of garlic 

You can give them garlic from garlic cloves but I can't remember how much a dog by weight should have a day, but Google would have the answer 

Keeps the vampires away too


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Quite a alot of people use it and garlic is good for them, given they're given the correct amount and not overdosed  and plus I love the smell of garlic
> 
> You can give them garlic from garlic cloves but I can't remember how much a dog by weight should have a day, but Google would have the answer
> 
> Keeps the vampires away too


I've always got Garlic in, cos we humans love it! So will have a google and do it that way. thanks 

Oh no Bigby's going through his teenage stage! Good luck with the behaviourist, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I've always got Garlic in, cos we humans love it! So will have a google and do it that way. thanks
> 
> Oh no Bigby's going through his teenage stage! Good luck with the behaviourist, let us know how it goes.


Hes a flaming nightmare  but then Io was at this age and now she is 80% an angel  
Im looking forward to it and learning some new exercises to help him with his impatience


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Hes a flaming nightmare  but then Io was at this age and now she is 80% an angel
> Im looking forward to it and learning some new exercises to help him with his impatience


Muttly seemed to be fearful at that stage. I think they can go either way can't they? Last year I remember he was terrified of the Xmas decorations! This year he couldn't give a crap :Happy


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Muttly seemed to be fearful at that stage. I think they can go either way can't they? Last year I remember he was terrified of the Xmas decorations! This year he couldn't give a crap :Happy


He made me laugh yesterday. My other half has put a photo of Io on his raspberry pi background. Bigby saw it on the Tele, walked up to it, did a small growl, a little woof and then went and sulked on the rug


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> He made me laugh yesterday. My other half has put a photo of Io on his raspberry pi background. Bigby saw it on the Tele, walked up to it, did a small growl, a little woof and then went and sulked on the rug


Aww bless him!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Aww bless him!!!!


Clearly wasn't happy it wasn't him  but we don't have a good enough photo for it of him


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Took Alfie for his early morning walk today (5:30am) and we were walking up this street when Alfie decided he needed to do his toilet. the street was deserted 

So I stood there quietly while he crouched but I got this feeling we were being watched. as I turned my head to look over the road I came face to face with a large fox laying casually across the roof of the car next to us....literally about a foot to a foot and a half away from me.

Freaked the hell out of me as I'm used to foxes in the area and seeing them in the street but not this close up. He just lay there without a care in the world not scared of me at all. I took a few steps back I can tell you.

Also let me say that trying to keep hold of a lead and pick up poo in a poo bag while keeping an eye on a fox that is suddenly above you because you have to bend down is not easy to do.

Luckily Alfie was oblivious to the fox, he hates them with a passion, and I managed to walk him away quickly. The fox just watch us go down the road and was still there when I turned back to look over my shoulder as we turned the corner


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww how lovely, what a treat! I've not seen a fox for ages. I guess they are now more common in Urban places, Used to see them in Bristol, but not seen one up here.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

if I time it wrong we can end up bumping into about 4 or 5 of them on any one street walk in the mornings. Which is a real pain if Alfie sees them


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> if I time it wrong we can end up bumping into about 4 or 5 of them on any one street walk in the mornings. Which is a real pain if Alfie sees them


Was gonna ask if you got any pics, but guess not if you have an Alfie in hand....


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

pictures you say...my god it was soooo bloody cold this morning I tried my hardest to keep my hands in my pockets when ever I could, no way was I going to try and wrestle a dog, a poo bag and a phone in the dark to get a pic lol...... and its only going to get colder


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

jamat said:


> pictures you say...my god it was soooo bloody cold this morning I tried my hardest to keep my hands in my pockets when ever I could, no way was I going to try and wrestle a dog, a poo bag and a phone in the dark to get a pic lol...... and its only going to get colder


:Hilarious. I walk Muttly about 7:30 at night and yeah, last night plus the wind was freeeezing!!! 
I don't mind the cold, as long as I'm wrapped up :Coldfeet Wish this snow would settle though


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Cold I can deal with but cold and wet is not the best and Alfie hates the rain


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

It has been really cold here.I went to shovel the driveway last night and my fingers were completely numb in 10 minutes with my big gloves on.It was -4 F and felt like -25 F


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me and Bailey had our first snow today! He was delighted


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> Me and Bailey had our first snow today! He was delighted


Ugggg you can have the snow i am already so sick of it


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Well Mr Barney was very happy when he realised that everything was covered in snow, he was doing zoomies round the fields as he was just so happy to have so much snow! He is having a well deserved nap now.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We had 4 inches of snow overnight and this morning both dogs went out to play around 7 am. It's now 2 pm and Georgina hasn't been inside, she's enjoying the snow so much, and being a real pest by barking at the fellows who are busy clearing the paths!


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Day 8 with Casper and finally he slept through the night  (And I shed a couple of tears for my Mara, she loved a frosty morning  )


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Vets again today as she has a funny tummy and the normal bland diet and prokolin are making no diffence, in fact she was getting worse. Was very flat and lethargic today. She has had a B12 injection and we are going to cover for giarrdia as she is a poo muncher but the basic in-house bloods were all normal which is good. Going to see how things go over the next few days feeding her very little and very often (she is eating every 45mins during the day a spoon at a time) and then investigate further if things don't improve.

She is looking very skinny though as she had lost weight anyway recently due to us struggling to find the right amount and mix of food to maintain her weight but not worsen her acid reflux, she should be about 15.2kg, Monday she weighed in at 14.1kg and today at 13.65kg so she really can't afford to lose any more


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

@Maria_1986 I hope you get some answers soon. I am in the same position with the dimwit at the moment - he lost 3kg in a fortnight before Christmas and was just so unhappy. He seemed to pick up after a course of steroids and a long time eating just boiled chicken and boiled fish but today has had diarrhoea again


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, I am hopeful that the panacur will sort it and we can go back to just worrying about the rest if her health issues.

Sorry Dimwit is poorly again @Dimwit. Its horrible when they drop so much weight so quickly, did you get a referral sorted for him or do your vets have any other ideas as to what might be causing it?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Took Io to her first ever Talking Dogs Rally class today and was lot's of fun  we used to do Kennel Club Rally with @Dogloverlou and Cash 

Really enjoyed it - I've been wanting to get back into something with Io as we used to do agility and stopped as she wouldn't stop sniffing and Rally she doesn't sniff as much so its nice. Though I may try Agility again one day as perhaps she just needs to grow up a little more.

The trainer said shes a cracking dog and was in great condition 

Look forward to next week


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> Thank you, I am hopeful that the panacur will sort it and we can go back to just worrying about the rest if her health issues.
> 
> Sorry Dimwit is poorly again @Dimwit. Its horrible when they drop so much weight so quickly, did you get a referral sorted for him or do your vets have any other ideas as to what might be causing it?


Fingers crossed the panacur works.
Dimwit's blood tests indicated intestinal disease, but we don't know the cause really. Currently he is fairly stable and there is no point in taking him to the specialists for scoping as they would want to see him "at his worst". The vet suggested trying him on one of the cold-pressed kibble diets as he may find them easier to digest, and it certainly appeals to me more that the hydrolysed protein exclusion diet. I am not convinced it is totally diet-related anyway so this seems like a reasonable compromise. 
If he has another flare up then, in the words of my vet "we beat down the door of the specialist"


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> Fingers crossed the panacur works.
> Dimwit's blood tests indicated intestinal disease, but we don't know the cause really. Currently he is fairly stable and there is no point in taking him to the specialists for scoping as they would want to see him "at his worst". The vet suggested trying him on one of the cold-pressed kibble diets as he may find them easier to digest, and it certainly appeals to me more that the hydrolysed protein exclusion diet. I am not convinced it is totally diet-related anyway so this seems like a reasonable compromise.
> If he has another flare up then, in the words of my vet "we beat down the door of the specialist"


Bless Dimwit! I hope a change in his diet helps x


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. Hope the diet change helps @Dimwit


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> Ugggg you can have the snow i am already so sick of it


Isn't the bloody Jet stream supposed to deliver USA's weather to us?? I'm still waiting for my snow


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Isn't the bloody Jet stream supposed to deliver USA's weather to us?? I'm still waiting for my snow


I will send you some along with the -22 degrees F we are having right now


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

If you don't mind please


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> If you don't mind please


It was so cold this morning that i think my breath froze and fell to the ground before it got more than an inch from my mouth.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> It was so cold this morning that i think my breath froze and fell to the ground before it got more than an inch from my mouth.


Is that minus 22F, so minus 30C????


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io has hydrotherapy at the end of the month  yay! I think BigGay would have a heart attack if I booked him


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Is that minus 22F, so minus 30C????


yep it sure is


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowan has hardly left my side for the last couple of days. I have been laid up with a chest infection and she wants to keep an eye on me. She reluctantly went to the farm with OH when he did the ponies, but very uncharacteristically, she refused to get out of the car for a walk. When they got home she ran in and leapt up beside me again! There really is no companion like a dog!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> yep it sure is


Never experienced cold like that  The lowest I remember here was 5 years ago and it was minus 15 in December, my beloved V6 beast froze and the block cracked :Arghh


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww @Cedar What a sweetie Rowan is


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Never experienced cold like that  The lowest I remember here was 5 years ago and it was minus 15 in December, my beloved V6 beast froze and the block cracked :Arghh


It is pretty darn cold.My hand was going numb within minutes.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> It is pretty darn cold.My hand was going numb within minutes.


Bet you could get frostbite pretty quick in that too! When I cycled home on Thursday in that Blizzard, my fingers where so cold, I couldn't move them and they hurt like hell. Took about 15 mins for them to be normal again, once I got in. That was only minus 12 windchill, let alone minus 30!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Bet you could get frostbite pretty quick in that too! When I cycled home on Thursday in that Blizzard, my fingers where so cold, I couldn't move them and they hurt like hell. Took about 15 mins for them to be normal again, once I got in. That was only minus 12 windchill, let alone minus 30!


ya it is nasty.When i went for my morning cig break i didnt even finish it because my face hurt from the cold.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> ya it is nasty.When i went for my morning cig break i didnt even finish it because my face hurt from the cold.


Wow, that's crazy!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Wow, that's crazy!


so are you sure you want me to send you some weather?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> so are you sure you want me to send you some weather?


Well, if you get some warmer snow then send it :Hilarious


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Well, if you get some warmer snow then send it :Hilarious


lol


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Doing the solid poo happy dance  

Pretty sure my neighbours think I'm crazy!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> Doing the solid poo happy dance
> 
> Pretty sure my neighbours think I'm crazy!


lol i know that feeling


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash did a 7 min down stay today at training surrounded by distraction & passing dogs. So proud!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I had to cancel Gwylim's "hairdressing" appointment today, for the third time because I still can't open the driveway gates to get the car onto the lane, which is covered with 6 inches of snow. All very boring but according to the forecast from Tuesday onwards the weather will be getting warmer and hopefully I'll be able to get out and do some shopping before we all starve to death! 

The dogs did manage to get a good walk this morning even though it was snowing heavily and Gwylim had great fun leaping into the snow drifts and ended up looking more white than black! Neither of them seems to feel the cold unlike their dear old mum, and they only came in about an hour ago and are now fast asleep!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash did a 7 min down stay today at training surrounded by distraction & passing dogs. So proud!


Very Impressed - Ronin managed 30 seconds into a 2 minute down stay last Tuesday before sitting up - NOT looking good for his Gold KCGC test this week  (especially as he then did a 'send to bed' where he lay with one paw on the mat, but wouldn't go an closer, his offlead heelwork was done from 2 feet behind me and wouldn't come closer. At least his food manners are good - about the only part of the test he would have passed based on last week's performance!)


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash did a 7 min down stay today at training surrounded by distraction & passing dogs. So proud!


That's amazing. We really struggle with down stays especially with distractions.

Taking OH with me to scentwork club tonight as I'm on crutches/morphine so can't drive or work Chevy. This could be amusing as he has only tried scentwork once before. Looking forward to seeing how he does, I'm hoping that it will be something he is happy to do with her a bit more as since I've been unable to do much life has been very boring for her with limited walks and little to no training. Have used the food toys lots and she has been a very good girl but she is starting to get a bit bored and cheeky.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Very Impressed - Ronin managed 30 seconds into a 2 minute down stay last Tuesday before sitting up - NOT looking good for his Gold KCGC test this week  (especially as he then did a 'send to bed' where he lay with one paw on the mat, but wouldn't go an closer, his offlead heelwork was done from 2 feet behind me and wouldn't come closer. At least his food manners are good - about the only part of the test he would have passed based on last week's performance!)


They all have their off days though. Cash was somewhat distracted and sluggish today too. But his down stay was out of sight also so all the more reason to be proud. I could see him from a little window, but he couldn't see me bless him.

I remember the food manners part of the Silver ( which we haven't taken yet ) - a plate of sausages laying on the floor and you had to recall your dog past the distraction. Utter failure here!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm getting really jealous reading all these posts about training. Because of the weather and it being an hour's drive to get there we had to give up training in the middle of November and I doubt whether we'll be able to start again until the middle of next month! Can't wait to get back again ... we'd just started agility which the little black devil loves. Miss Pei Face is not so keen so I'm hoping to get her started on scent work which I think will be right up her street!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

I may make a proper dog out of Barney yet! took too field as normal after some sniffing he started to do zoomies . So i picked up a stick and threw he and instead of just watching it with disinterest and now moving like any other time , he actually run after it and did it a few more times and he kept doing it. Fetch here we come!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Found a nice new walk yesterday, however the fields were full of rabbit holes and poo. I think Muttly must have eaten more that I noticed, because he threw up when we got home and then threw up his dinner during the night 
Hope he doesn't throw up again, bless him. Told OH to call me if he starts again.

He was very tired when we got home, but he normally just sleeps a long time after a good walk. He did spend the whole time, nose to the floor just running, running, running. If someone saw they may have thought we were actually doing some kind of Scent work/training! 
I do think I should do something with this....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am going to order some platforms from this site to start to do some platform training with both dogs  I might order 3 so I can do stacking them and also side by side 

My training who does Rally, might be starting a Platform class soon so can't wait 

http://trainupplatforms.com/


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just got Bailey measured for agility as hoping to try competing again at the end of the year, as at 4 years old he will be mature and trained enough if our classes and lessons go to plan.
He is 38cm at the withers which means he is going to be in medium category which is really irritating! I totally wanted him to be in small :Arghh


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Yesterday was Chevy's 3rd Gotcha day. We didn't do anything special this year as she has been struggling a lot recently with her mobility. We live in a 1st floor maisonette so quite often she gets carried up the stairs or she takes them very slowly and gently with us supporting her in a harness. Yesterday when we got home from hydro she ran up the stairs all by herself  Once in the living room she launched herself at her duck toy and shook him till he surrendered.

It probably sounds like a stupid thing to get excited about to most people but its a huge step in the right direction again for her and shows that the new physio/hydro plan is working.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Really exited today, this morning my daughter and I met our neighbours new puppy, though it was just a look as she's still not had all her injections.

She's a lovely spaniel / lab cross and is chocolate brown.

Once she has had her last injections we are going to introduce her to Alfie and then she can joint cavachon crew on our Saturday walks


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just read this on a breed website about terriers : The dogs most people identify as terriers — small, wire-coated dogs such as Scotties — are such incurable in-your-face busy-bodies that they get a lot of exercise on their own. And their small stature and short legs makes a brisk walk an aerobic workout for them. As such, a good walk three times or more a week suits them fine.

I really hope new owners don`t go thinking that. I wouldn`t want to live with Bailey if he got only a walk (and by a walk they mean on a leash) three times a week 
No wonder people buy dogs that are totally wrong for them


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Canine K9 said:


> Just read this on a breed website about terriers : The dogs most people identify as terriers - small, wire-coated dogs such as Scotties - are such incurable in-your-face busy-bodies that they get a lot of exercise on their own. And their small stature and short legs makes a brisk walk an aerobic workout for them. As such, a good walk three times or more a week suits them fine.
> 
> I really hope new owners don`t go thinking that. I wouldn`t want to live with Bailey if he got only a walk (and by a walk they mean on a leash) three times a week
> No wonder people buy dogs that are totally wrong for them


How stupid. What an irresponsible thing to say.

Muttly said "What???" :Jawdrop


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Complete dog over load these last 2 days walks. :Sorry Some good meetings, sometimes I had to say 'quiet' and he did straight away. But when his Nemesis the other Jack Russell came along all hell broke loose. The other Jack behaves in the exact same way. They stalk each other and then bark, bark, bark. The woman just went "I'm glad it's not just mine" 

I hate that we had to walk by them, but there was nowhere to get away, I could either jump in the river or in someone's back garden lol. But I know this face to face passing is not good. Sorry Monkey 
I blame the damn council for digging up and blocking off my field :Arghh the reason I have to walk along this path.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Since Gwylim had his coat cut he hasn't wanted to go for a walk 'cos it's much too cold outside for his liking (even though he's muffled up like an eskimo). Which means that Georgina won't go for a walk either as she doesn't want to leave "little brother" alone. (mere humans like me don't count). And the blooming cat hasn't helped either by sitting in the roof space with her head poking out just far enough for Georgina to see her which gets my poor dog all het up! She's such a worrier that Pei girl of mine. By her reckoning everyone in her family has to be happy otherwise she's miserable and spends her time trying to put everything back into order again ... bless her!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The joys of having an over enthusiastic dog playing - I have an instant puncture bruise on my hand and a bleeding thumb


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> The joys of having an over enthusiastic dog playing - I have an instant puncture bruise on my hand and a bleeding thumb


Ouch.....i hope you will be ok.How bad is it?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> Ouch.....i hope you will be ok.How bad is it?


Stopped bleeding now and is just a graze really, but I think the bruise will be sore later!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Stopped bleeding now and is just a graze really, but I think the bruise will be sore later!


at least it is not super bad.I am glad you are ok.The worst i ever got was getting sent but over kettle landing face first in the dirt by a steaming locomotive rocket named Oliver.Couldnt hardly walk for a week and broke my nose.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> at least it is not super bad.I am glad you are ok.The worst i ever got was getting sent but over kettle landing face first in the dirt by a steaming locomotive rocket named Oliver.Couldnt hardly walk for a week and broke my nose.


Jeez, that was some knock!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Jeez, that was some knock!


120 lb rott running full steam running head first into my knee


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> 120 lb rott running full steam running head first into my knee


Eek! Lucky he didn't blow your knee cap too!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Eek! Lucky he didn't blow your knee cap too!


i thought he did at first.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally after months and months it finally clicked and Bigby managed to do a 'down' last night without a hand cue and just by verbal command 

We then were starting to learn Crawl - which is did lovely. Looked like a SAS dog 

Lot's of balance pod work with Io.. we're just managing to get her to go on one with her hind legs but its very jittery as she needs to find her balance. Shes doing very well though.

Still waiting on the behaviourist with Bigby. I am away next week so think I'll be cooked up lots of chicken to take with me at a hope to try and keep him less reactive, but I am not hopeful


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

Just dropped Buddy off at the groomers. I do believe the boy gets travel sick.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash met his match today in a crazy Lurcher called Phoebe. She was doing zoomies all over the place and Cash stood there whining, not knowing what to do with himself and when he did join in the zoomies he was no where near catching her  So good for him to make new friends though.


----------



## Joyful (Dec 8, 2012)

Roy had an encounter with a ninja cat today! We were out walking when he stopped to sniff some bushes. It must have smelt really interesting because he was sniffing away... when suddenly, we both noticed that there was a cat sitting right in the middle of the bush, with Roy's questing nose mere centimetres away! He got such a shock he jumped backwards and hurried off. Thankfully the cat wasn't afraid or aggressive, just sat there looking down her nose at my silly boy :Joyful


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie went to the vets today for his kennel cough spray booster injection and general check up.... All fine apart from a slight eye infection that is common for his breed


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Bumping back up 

Had a good night training tonight. Was very proud of Cash :Kiss


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yay thats fab!

I'm still waiting on a new platform class up here in Peterborough as I plan to take Io


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah forgot about this thread! Thanks for bumping Lou!

Had a very reactive night last night  So staying in quite spots for the rest of the week. Such a shame as he's been really good for a while. I think there were just too many little dogs, jumping around, barking (which he isn't keen on) because the night before he happily greeted and had a little play with a male Dalmation 

On the way home though this random bloke stopped us and said hi to me (which I thought wtf?  ) and then gushed over Muttly, asked what his cross was and said "Ooh I've never seen one of them before, he's very cute"
What a lovely man, he was :Happy


----------



## Anneboxermad (Dec 27, 2015)

My day started today. At 5.10 to a cage full of poo ziggy was covered in it his bed but when I walked he he started to wag his tail so it was flying everywhere. With him haveing a dodgy tummy anyway it was like mush.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Ah forgot about this thread! Thanks for bumping Lou!
> 
> Had a very reactive night last night  So staying in quite spots for the rest of the week. Such a shame as he's been really good for a while. I think there were just too many little dogs, jumping around, barking (which he isn't keen on) because the night before he happily greeted and had a little play with a male Dalmation
> 
> ...


Bigby was very reactive the other evening - loads of dogs and barked and went crazy at all of them! So yesterday we went out for a walk at 5am and then at 9pm.. so to avoid everyone


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Bigby was very reactive the other evening - loads of dogs and barked and went crazy at all of them! So yesterday we went out for a walk at 5am and then at 9pm.. so to avoid everyone


Damn summer and light nights!!! :Shifty


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Damn summer and light nights!!! :Shifty


Damn fair weather walkers! They don't come to my walks when its dark or raining but they're all there when its sunny and light


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Glad you're happy to see it bumped back up @Muttly. I like this thread and had wondered where it had gone.

Well, we had our first breeding request today! This lady spotted us as we was leaving our house this morning and beelined us straight away. She said she'd seen us a few times around the village as her children attend the school in front of my house and that she adores the big breeds. So she asked his breed and all the things that goes with that. Said she had her own large dog at home and asked me whether Cash was entire which I said yes he is and that I do the occasional show with him too. She immediately said her dog was entire too and that she too is a rare breed but not KC recognized yet. Guess what it was?

A Caucasian Ovcharka! She said she would be very interested in how their puppies would turn out and told me not to get Cash done! Gave me her name and the village she lives in. Also said we could keep one of the puppies each.

I mean, I didn't take her to seriously as she was just being nice probably, admiring him and making conversation. But can you imagine the cross??!! :Nailbiting


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Glad you're happy to see it bumped back up @Muttly. I like this thread and had wondered where it had gone.
> 
> Well, we had our first breeding request today! This lady spotted us as we was leaving our house this morning and beelined us straight away. She said she'd seen us a few times around the village as her children attend the school in front of my house and that she adores the big breeds. So she asked his breed and all the things that goes with that. Said she had her own large dog at home and asked me whether Cash was entire which I said yes he is and that I do the occasional show with him too. She immediately said her dog was entire too and that she too is a rare breed but not KC recognized yet. Guess what it was?
> 
> ...


Black'n'Tan Ronins!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Black'n'Tan Ronins!


Oh, they'd be adorable all right....but temperamentally? Not well matched IMO.

Do Ovcharka's come in b&t btw?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Black'n'Tan Ronins!


lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh, they'd be adorable all right....but temperamentally? Not well matched IMO.
> 
> Do Ovcharka's come in b&t btw?


Not really. Fawn/sable with black mask and markings is typical. there are all sorts of variations from nearly white to nearly black, some sites mention 'black and tan' COs but I've never seen a picture of one (a google search brings up lots of Tibetan Mastiff pics, some labelled as COs) Ronin does have some ginger highlights in his coat, but that's as close as he gets 

ETA: no, I wouldn't reccommend the match in terms of temperament. This lady sounds a bit like Beau and Kahn's 'breeder' - sees big fluffy puppies; sees £££s no thought to health/temperament/ethics, etc


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Not really. Fawn/sable with black mask and markings is typical. there are all sorts of variations from nearly white to nearly black, some sites mention 'black and tan' COs but I've never seen a picture of one (a google search brings up lots of Tibetan Mastiff pics, some labelled as COs) Ronin does have some ginger highlights in his coat, but that's as close as he gets
> 
> ETA: no, I wouldn't reccommend the match in terms of temperament. This lady sounds a bit like Beau and Kahn's 'breeder' - sees big fluffy puppies; sees £££s no thought to health/temperament/ethics, etc


Ah ok. Was going to say I can imagine them being near identical to a TM if they did.

Yes, I think money and cute puppies was the motivating factor in this case too.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chev walked backwards - on cue! It's taken us three years and help from a trainer/behaviourist but today we cracked what I thought was impossible!

Backwards is an alien concept to Chevy, she does asleep and full steam ahead, teaching a steady walk was difficult but we did it however I though backing up was far beyond my capabilities as a trainer. Turns out we can do it and I will show myself up in public when she does it by doing a little happy dance!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Taking the dogs to training is going to be the death of me! 

Now the weather's getting hot, particularly for Georgina, from now on we're going to the 8.30 class which wouldn't be too bad if it wasn't for the hour and half drive to get there which means I'm up around half five! On a Sunday morning, how ridiculous when any normal human of my age is still tucked in bed! 

We're concentrating on recall at present because HRH has put on her darkest sun specs, unplugged her hearing aid and apparently lost all understanding of the English language! And as the evil schnevil always does what "big sister" does, he's getting nearly as bad. To be fair though they both did well, apart from one time when Gwylim decided he'd rather go walkabouts than recall to me. Georgina did much better than the last lesson when all she wanted to do was go home. Other than having a fit of the "vapours" when she did a belly flop and gave me "this is all too much" look she was near perfect.

Next Sunday we'll be working them together (which should be fun) because mad as it sounds I want them to be "coordinated" if that makes sense? 

Anyway I've decided from now on Monday is going to be my Sunday when this lady chills out!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy has a very poorly tummy the past four days. Looks like it will be a vet job tomorrow if the diarrhoea hasn't cleared up, or at least firmed up somewhat


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy has a very poorly tummy the past four days. Looks like it will be a vet job tomorrow if the diarrhoea hasn't cleared up, or at least firmed up somewhat


Get well soon Missy !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Get well soon Missy !


Thank you! x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So, appears Cash has caught the bug Missy had. Day 3 and we have the sickness today and a very withdrawn boy....not even wanting his walk!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> So, appears Cash has caught the bug Missy had. Day 3 and we have the sickness today and a very withdrawn boy....not even wanting his walk!


sorry, totally missed that poor wee Missy had been unwell, and sad to hear that Cash has it now too


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sunday morning's always a rush because now the weather's getting warmer we go to training very early which as it's an hour and a half drive away means getting up at 5.30 to give me time to have some breakfast and load the car. I was particularly looking forward to going so I could show off how much Georgina's recall has improved over the past week.

Sadly, twas not to be because she woke up limping badly.which immediately sent me into a panic convinced she was suffering from SPAID! Grabbed the thermometer and vaseline and after a bit of a struggle managed to take her temperature. Breathed a sigh of relief to find it was normal and as none of her legs were hot or swollen decided she most likely pulled a muscle chasing after Gwylim on Saturday evening. 

Needless to say after suffering such indignities, apart from demanding her breakfast which she quickly scoffed, madam studiously avoided me and took herself off to her hidey hole under the front hedge where she stayed until the afternoon when Joska and his son arrived to empty the septic tank. When they arrived I thought as I was enemy numero uno I'd have a hard time persuading her to come inside but I think the odour of sewage proved too much for her delicate nostrils and she needed no persuading, but spent the hour or so it took them hobbling around the house complaining and looking very sorry for herself.

After they'd gone, I let her out and she spent the rest of the afternoon snoozing in the middle of the driveway ,,, until ... she spotted the neighbour's cat walking along the path in front of our house and she was up like a shot to tell it off, her limp forgotten! And since then she's been walking perfectly normally, so I think she must have just twisted a muscle when she was running after Gwylim!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> sorry, totally missed that poor wee Missy had been unwell, and sad to hear that Cash has it now too


No worries, Cash is now on the mend and Missy is fully recovered


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> No worries, Cash is now on the mend and Missy is fully recovered


I missed this too! Glad they are ok now.

Was nice to see Missy pics too 

So, what an amazing week so far, weather wise. Today 21.5 C at the mo 
Sat in the garden at lunch and played a little fetch, then he decided that was too much effort:
"Not bringing it back, I'm hot"


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Good day today at our show. Cash placed 1st in Open Dog and then went on to take Reserve Best Dog  Crufts qualified 2017.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie was amazing last night on his walk. M daughter and I met up with Ellie and Charlie and we walked for a good hour and a half off lead. Some of the walk was near woods and although he went a little bit up the track into the trees when called he returned straight away.

When in the field he noticed a few larger dogs off in the distance but with a little word to him he turned away and continued walking with us. Usually he would race off across the field to play.

Lastly every time he went to pick something up t chew and I said drop he did and carried on walking.

We are so proud of him, lately he's been fantastic off lead..... we are about 80% there now and although we have a little way to go he has matured over the last month or so and I'm more relaxed on my walks to.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well done Cash! and good boy Alfie! 

So I got home last night and my raw delivery was there. OH had put it away (which was nice), but he then proceeded to tell me that he doesn't like me feeding raw because (he was looking at the chicken feet) he said that how will he know that he can't go and kill a chicken or a duck when he feels like it, when I am feeding him raw meat.

I just went  Because a dead animal smells a lot different to an alive one for a start??? secondly feeding raw doesn't turn them into savage killers ffs :Banghead Muttly doesn't have it in him to kill anything bigger than a spider!
:Bored


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Well done Cash! and good boy Alfie!
> 
> So I got home last night and my raw delivery was there. OH had put it away (which was nice), but he then proceeded to tell me that he doesn't like me feeding raw because (he was looking at the chicken feet) he said that how will he know that he can't go and kill a chicken or a duck when he feels like it, when I am feeding him raw meat.
> 
> ...


And even the spiders make him make funny faces.I would like to see muttly and the reaction to this


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> And even the spiders make him make funny faces.I would like to see muttly and the reaction to this
> View attachment 271602


:Hilarious OMG he would crap himself I think!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious OMG he would crap himself I think!


so would i :Vomit


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I really want to go to DogFest!! Anyone else going?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I really want to go to DogFest!! Anyone else going?


I'm going to Windsor on June 25th


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm going to Windsor on June 25th


Are you??
That's the one I want to go to, so I can meet Mum and Dad there. 
Found a Travelodge 5 miles away, but have to check dog situation. Then tell OH I;m going


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Are you??
> That's the one I want to go to, so I can meet Mum and Dad there.
> Found a Travelodge 5 miles away, but have to check dog situation. Then tell OH I;m going


I think we're just planning on driving down on the day and back up again. Hoping to take both dogs obviously but unsure how Bigby is going to be.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I think we're just planning on driving down on the day and back up again. Hoping to take both dogs obviously but unsure how Bigby is going to be.


I was thinking of travelling down Fri night, then home Sat as it's nearly 3 hours for me. I will be bringing Muttly, but same as you not sure how he will be. I;m hoping with that many dogs, he will decide it's too much hassle to bark at all of them! 
This is mainly why I want to come on my own, OH has already voiced his annoyance of Muttly barking there, so waste of money if OH ain't gonna chill and just enjoy it 

I've also discovered something lately, which I would rather not do, but it's tempting...if I pick him up, he stops barking at other dogs....


----------



## jessicapeige (Apr 19, 2016)

Muttly said:


> I really want to go to DogFest!! Anyone else going?


We're going to Cheshire on the 18th! I say 'we'...I've bought tickets for me and the OH, he doesn't know yet though .


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me and Bailey are going walking Snowdonia tomorrow !


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Kite's in the finals of the 4th Height Jumping Cup, so we'll be at Windsor on the 26th and possibly 25th too.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

No photos to show so I thought I'd write instead about what an eventful Sunday we had.

When we left home at 7.30 yesterday morning to make the hour and a half drive to training, it was already hot and an even hotter 28C when we finally arrived at nine. Despite having to take frequent breaks for the dogs to have a drink of water and cool down in the shade we had a really good session. Georgina's recall was "spot on" every time and Gwylim successfully negotiated the seesaw several times without falling off! The little black devil then went and spoilt it all by barking at Mango, our trainer's Mini Schnauzer who was minding her own business and playing in the garden Totally un-miffed by his bad manners she ignored him and it was left to Georgina to apologise for her brother's rude behaviour!

We then had a mad cross country dash to the groomer who thankfully said Georgina could also stay whist the "shaggy sheep" was being shorn of his fur. Having 3 hours to waste I headed to the cool of the nearest hypermarket to do some leisurely shopping which saves me having to go again during the week. Then back again to collect my two and the long journey back home where we arrived just before 4 pm, by which time we were all hot and thirsty! Next Sunday because the forecast is for a scorching 33C training will be a 8 in the morning which means leaving at 6.30 am. The things I do for my dogs! 

Two weeks tomorrow Gwylim and I are off on a short holiday, leaving poor Georgina behind with her trainer, something I feel quite guilty about but realistically know it's much too hot for her and she'll be just as happy staying with Kinga whom she absolutely adores. To compensate I've ordered a new bed for her, which I'm hoping will be delivered today. Just hope she likes it!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

A very action packed Sunday @Magyarmum. Glad all went well though, and training was successful.

Talking of training, last Sunday before we went away for a few days, we had our training and Cash did a perfect sit & down stay not breaking it once. Total of 12 minutes  In the pouring rain too! Yesterday we rented the field out for practice and he performed the best yet! Managed to clear the long jump at 6ft.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> A very action packed Sunday @Magyarmum. Glad all went well though, and training was successful.
> 
> Talking of training, last Sunday before we went away for a few days, we had our training and Cash did a perfect sit & down stay not breaking it once. Total of 12 minutes  In the pouring rain too! Yesterday we rented the field out for practice and he performed the best yet! Managed to clear the long jump at 6ft.


Thanks.

I follow Cash's progress on some of the other forums we both subscribe to. He's very impressive, especially not to break his stay in the pouring rain! My two wimps would be back inside the house before you could say "Jack Robinson" as they both consider rain to be a highly toxic substance!

On top of everything else, my computer went into meltdown last week and somehow "un subscribed" me from all my forums. FB and emails and seems determined not to let me rejoin the internet world by rejecting all my user names, passwords and verification codes.

It's probably something quite simple to someone who understands computers, but far too complicated for my atrophying pea brain! The wonders of modern technology!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So I'm off to DogFest on Saturday and I'm spending the weekend with my parents, I'm going to Bristol tomorrow morning 

I never go anywhere just me and I'm really looking forward to the break with Muttly, to do some nice things with other dog people. 

So far I have had my OH to contend with having a terrible cold for 2 weeks, then 3 people go off sick at work with a diarrhea bug, now I have driven over something and my tyre is totally ruined.

Is this a sign? 

I also woke up this morning with a sore throat! So here comes the cold :Hungover


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not going to DogFest anymore now - so have fun @Muttly  Instead I am off to Rutland Water as they have a vintage steam/car/tractor thing on and my OH loves steam/traction engines.

Oh noes @Muttly Not good indeed! Everything always seem to go wrong with me too :/


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm not going to DogFest anymore now - so have fun @Muttly  Instead I am off to Rutland Water as they have a vintage steam/car/tractor thing on and my OH loves steam/traction engines.
> 
> Oh noes @Muttly Not good indeed! Everything always seem to go wrong with me too :/


Oh no! That's a shame. Can the dogs go to the Rutland Water event? That was somewhere we looked at holidaying, looks lovely.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Oh no! That's a shame. Can the dogs go to the Rutland Water event? That was somewhere we looked at holidaying, looks lovely.


Rutland is very nice and not far from me. I think the dogs can go but they'd just get bored I reckon.. so a good walk in the morning and we'd only probably be up there a few hours


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Super busy weekend had here - training all day Saturday and a fun dog show today and on top of that my mum surprised me with new décor and flooring for my bathroom. So that was nice to come home to :Happy


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Super busy weekend had here - training all day Saturday and a fun dog show today and on top of that my mum surprised me with new décor and flooring for my bathroom. So that was nice to come home to :Happy


As long as you share the same taste!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Georgina's been behaving like a real wuss! 

It's still very hot here, but for the past 3 evenings we've had horrendous thunderstorms with torrential rain. HRH couldn't care less about the thunder and lightening, but OMG getting her to go out for her late night pee is almost impossible because she hates getting her paws wet.

The other night when I let both dogs out it'd stopped raining and Gwylim dashed out had a quick pee and then came back in again, but Madam refused to poke more than her nose round the porch gate before wandering down to one end of the semi enclosed terrace. When I told her to come inside, she came trotting towards me then all of a sudden took a leap back as though she'd been scalded. Called her again and the same thing happened and after that she wouldn't move at all but stood there looking at me with a pained expression on her face. 

When I looked at the floor saw the rain had blown in and she was standing in front of a puddle of water ..... WE can't possibly walk through a puddle and get the royal paws wet can WE? What a ninny! I had to get the bucket and mop to clear the puddle up before she very carefully made her way back into the house. I ask you!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh Georgina!! How funny!

Well, Muttly has cleverly conned me into a half hour walk in the morning as well as night now as he's decided he won't eat, unless he has exercised :Smug

I really enjoy it though that time of the morning tbh, but I am struggling with my tiredness, so doesn't help that...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I lost my Camera case and Rechargable batteries!! :Arghh but on the upside, it means I have a great excuse to drive out to the river for a lovely evening walk tonight 

Really hope I find it though!!!

I'm hoping if someone did see it they picked it up, realised no camera inside and chucked it back down. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Reviving of the thread....

Walk at the park today with Cash & Ty. Did some training with Cash and a down stay from probably 200 yds away. Stays are always really impressive to me


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Reviving of the thread....
> 
> Walk at the park today with Cash & Ty. Did some training with Cash and a down stay from probably 200 yds away. Stays are always really impressive to me


Your Cash stays ARE impressive yes. Ours are not very interesting yet lol

Not much to report here except Muttly lost another 200g, so I have upped his food a little. I got some pics that i'll post up later to see what people think as OH thinks he's now too thin, but I don't


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Not much happening here really - trying to teach the dogs various new things for trick titles. Currently for Io it is 5 second hold, sustained chin hold, headcock and cross paws.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Your Cash stays ARE impressive yes. Ours are not very interesting yet lol
> 
> Not much to report here except Muttly lost another 200g, so I have upped his food a little. I got some pics that i'll post up later to see what people think as OH thinks he's now too thin, but I don't


we've a weight loss plan here too - Kahn has always tended to be a bit too rotund (I blame the early neutering) but since April he's lost nearly 10kg! I think he looks much better, and it's bound to help with his hips just now, so working on maintaining his weight where he is and building up muscle mass instead


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Tyton said:


> we've a weight loss plan here too - Kahn has always tended to be a bit too rotund (I blame the early neutering) but since April he's lost nearly 10kg! I think he looks much better, and it's bound to help with his hips just now, so working on maintaining his weight where he is and building up muscle mass instead


10kg! wow. You should do a before and after thread, would love to see that


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

This probably sounds odd, but I'm so chuffed I managed to interrupt an eye stalk between my GSD and a collie today, with just my voice (my dog was on a trailing long line). I'm working really hard to make him dog neutral and to focus on me when these sort of distractions are around. It's sooo hard for him to not stare back!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Doesn't sound odd at all. Dogs can be sooo fixated sometimes, that's it quite an achievement to get their attention. When Muttly is stalking another dog, I have to squeak his toy, nothing else works!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Me & Mont in London for a few days. 

Mont hates motorbikes being behind us when he's in the car (he's in a crate in the boot). Hubby thinks Mont is getting worse at barking when this happens as last night he was barking at cyclists behind us which is new.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I've always avoided this thread because I thought it was someone waiting for something awful to happen, and just getting through by taking a day to day approach! Then I couldn't understand how it had run for so long. I shouldn't make assumptions.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I had to laugh at my two at training last week. We decided to take them to the football pitch to do some off leash recall. Would you believe it? Neither of them would leave my side but just stuck to me like glue. It didn't matter what Kinga and I did the pair of them were determined to stay close to me!

In the end we decided to give up and take them for a walk instead. They were both very good until we crossed the main road on our way back to my car. Kinga and Georgina were just ahead of me and Gwylim when about 50+ school children with their teacher came jogging past us along the pavement together with a poodle type dog, who seemed to have tagged along with them. As soon as it saw Georgina it decided to say hello which Georgina as is her wont totally ignored, but Gwylim however started to growl as he doesn't welcome strange dogs who want to get close up and personal with him. 

Unfortunately, not much I could do as we were hemmed in between the main road, the joggers, bushes on one side and the dog on the other, so I hugged him close to me and talked to him quietly whilst Kinga shooed.the dog away. We then made a dash between the joggers and headed towards the car which Georgina was anxious to get to having decided she'd had too much excitement for one day!

Love those two!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Yesterday Chev and I got through the test day so I am now a talking dogs scentwork accredited handler  She was fabulous yesterday and worked so well for me even though my nerves meant I made lots of silly handling mistakes.


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> Yesterday Chev and I got through the test day so I am now a talking dogs scentwork accredited handler  She was fabulous yesterday and worked so well for me even though my nerves meant I made lots of silly handling mistakes.


Oh well done! Scent work is another thing on my list to try


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> Yesterday Chev and I got through the test day so I am now a talking dogs scentwork accredited handler  She was fabulous yesterday and worked so well for me even though my nerves meant I made lots of silly handling mistakes.


Great! Well done 

I'm wanting to try TD Rally in the next few months I think.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Popadilly said:


> Oh well done! Scent work is another thing on my list to try


Thank you. It's great fun, we love it so would highly recommend giving it a go when you can.



Dogloverlou said:


> Great! Well done
> 
> I'm wanting to try TD Rally in the next few months I think.


Thank you. Sparkle and I do TD rally and that's also great fun. Not at competition level yet but we are aiming for it (assuming she doesn't find her forever home before then.) Chevy has done some too but all the sitting is starting to be a bit much for her arthritic hips now


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd love to try scentwork - well, I'd love to try Timber at scentwork obviously ...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

BUMP...!

Hi guys...! Thought as we're back we'd resurrect this thread...!
So this post will be more of a cram in the past however long it's been... I'll promise to keep its short...

We've moved house...!
Jaxon took it very well as we've moved in with OHs Gran (which I'll leave the details for another day)
We now have a garden twice the size as before and Jaxon loves it...!









We also have a lovely walk right on our doorstep.

We've been on a canal boat.









And just generally had lots of adventures 









And he's still as gross as ever...









Jaxon started struggling with his joints about 12 or so months ago but since being on yumove we've seen such an improvement


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Squeeze said:


> BUMP...!
> 
> Hi guys...! Thought as we're back we'd resurrect this thread...!
> So this post will be more of a cram in the past however long it's been... I'll promise to keep its short...
> ...


What a beautiful happy boy.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> What a beautiful happy boy.


That looks awesome....I am so glad to hear I am not the only one that moved for a really big upgrade.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

That last pic reminds me so much of my old boy Travis all covered in slob after a run and play


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> BUMP...!
> 
> Hi guys...! Thought as we're back we'd resurrect this thread...!
> So this post will be more of a cram in the past however long it's been... I'll promise to keep its short...
> ...


What a gorgeous location to live at! Jaxon looks like he's having the time of his life  Glad the Yumove has helped improve his aches and pains.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> What a beautiful happy boy.


He is such a happy little pup ☺



Rott lover said:


> That looks awesome....I am so glad to hear I am not the only one that moved for a really big upgrade.


I'm a bit daunted by the amount of work that needs doing but we'll get there...!



Dogloverlou said:


> What a gorgeous location to live at! Jaxon looks like he's having the time of his life  Glad the Yumove has helped improve his aches and pains.


It is beautiful here... Apart from the foxes that visit the garden to us it as a toilet


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Squeeze said:


> He is such a happy little pup ☺
> 
> I'm a bit daunted by the amount of work that needs doing but we'll get there...!
> 
> It is beautiful here... Apart from the foxes that visit the garden to us it as a toilet


I felt the same but a bit of time and a lot of elbow grease we are getting there.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

You can see mine https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/house-2.497901/


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow...! a beautiful house and garden space...!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Squeeze said:


> Wow...! a beautiful house and garden space...!


thank you very much


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

We went on a new walk today...
The tide was too high so we had to walk around and over the bridge...
















Don't be fooled by the smile.... He'd just rolled on a dead crow....:Hungover









Any opportunity to dip those paws...















The field we took a wrong turning and ended up walking about a mile out of our way... :Facepalm


















The tide was low enough on the way back...

















Thanks for looking


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dead crow is a specialty round here. He has a lovely face.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks @Boxer123 

Luckily I don't think it had been dead for very long so it wasn't too minging... 
It's the first bird he's had in a while... The last thing was a part of a dead seal...:Vomit
Don't you just love them...?


----------



## Bracken&co (May 25, 2018)

Just thought I'd share some pics of our dog, whom we adopted Oct last year.
His name is Rossi.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

When you put this collar on your dog and people still try to touch it :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Fabulous pictures Squeeze, can Emma and I move in with you please!

Beautiful Katie Harker, love that last picture, fab looking dog



niamh123 said:


> That last pic reminds me so much of my old boy Travis all covered in slob after a run and play


Not seen some pics of your lovely Bulley dogs for a while niamh123!!!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Fabulous pictures Squeeze, can Emma and I move in with you please!


Thank you... :Shamefullyembarrased

You sure can... There's always room for more doggies (even if I try to convince myself otherwise)


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Will try and get some not been on for a while,had a bad bout of real flu as the GP called it then had a secondary chest infection.Now my Fibro is really bad so tired and in pain constantly hope to be back to normal soon


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

niamh123 said:


> Will try and get some not been on for a while,had a bad bout of real flu as the GP called it then had a secondary chest infection.Now my Fibro is really bad so tired and in pain constantly hope to be back to normal soon


So sorry to hear that. I had the 12 day 'cold' bug all over Xmas & now the OH has a chest infection !
Dam weather is not helping. Hope your Bulleys giving lots of cuddles and concern. Get better soon.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Sally has been at my side through all of this bad bout she is amazing and picks up when I am ill and not feeling great,Liam just keeps bringing me his Kong wubba wanting me to throw it,the boy doesn't care how ill I am


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

niamh123 said:


> Sally has been at my side through all of this bad bout she is amazing and picks up when I am ill and not feeling great,Liam just keeps bringing me his Kong wubba wanting me to throw it,the boy doesn't care how ill I am


I was only thinking of you yesterday, I saw a man with an EBT, it's a breed I very rarely see, and I thought I'd not seen you on PF for a while. Or have I just missed your posts? 
So sorry you've been poorly and it's caused your other problems to flare up. 
Do you find you manage your fibromyalgia better in warmer weather? My daughter moved to Spain a couple of years ago, hers is so much better in the warmer climate. 
Hopefully it won't be long til we get some nicer weather and you will pick up. 
Look after yourself, and take it easy


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

To be honest I do feel a little better in the warm weather,don't know though if it's the case of everyone feels better when the weather is nice and warm,I also don't absorb vit D from my diet so the sunshine is great for giving me a boost


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

niamh123 said:


> To be honest I do feel a little better in the warm weather,don't know though if it's the case of everyone feels better when the weather is nice and warm,I also don't absorb vit D from my diet so the sunshine is great for giving me a boost


I take a high value Vit D capsule everyday (from Healthplan) & I noticed the difference within a week how much better I felt - maybe placebo effect but whatever I recommend it


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I take a high value Vit D capsule everyday (from Healthplan) & I noticed the difference within a week how much better I felt - maybe placebo effect but whatever I recommend it


I'm gonna get some and give them a try. At the moment I'm just feeling yuck all the time. Really tired, no energy and just miserable. 
Menopause has a lot to do with it I think but I'm getting fed up. 
I feel better when we have nice weather, so maybe a boost of the sunshine vitamin will help.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Bugsys grandma said:


> I'm gonna get some and give them a try. At the moment I'm just feeling yuck all the time. Really tired, no energy and just miserable.
> Menopause has a lot to do with it I think but I'm getting fed up.
> I feel better when we have nice weather, so maybe a boost of the sunshine vitamin will help.


I think Healthspan have a sale still on at the moment or if your a first time buyer they give a % off. 
Holland & Barrett sell Vit D but at a low dosage which arent as good IMHO


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I am also going to try these ones I have been getting Holland and Barrets version but if these ones are higher I am going to order some
I doesn't help that I am constant anaemic and also have pernicious anaemia,should feel a bit better in a few days though I am off to get my B12 injection this morning a very painful jab but well worth it


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I think Healthspan have a sale still on at the moment or if your a first time buyer they give a % off.
> Holland & Barrett sell Vit D but at a low dosage which arent as good IMHO


Thank you @DaisyBluebell , Just placed an order for 240! 
My friend has just been over for coffee and to try and cheer me up, and blow me down if she didn't bring with her a big strip of these exact vit D tablets for me to try. She's been taking them for a few months now and swears they've made her feel so much better. I've taken one already .


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Placed my order


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh wow great, perhaps I should ask for recommendation fees from them 
Seriously I do hope it helps both of you, I have to say my sister recommended them to me (she suffers from anxiety) as they had made her feel more able to cope with life in general - I thought it was probably a placebo effect but said I would give them a go and blow me but within a week I did actually feel really 'good' - fingers crossed you both get a similar reaction to taking them


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I will let you know


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh wow great, perhaps I should ask for recommendation fees from them
> Seriously I do hope it helps both of you, I have to say my sister recommended them to me (she suffers from anxiety) as they had made her feel more able to cope with life in general - I thought it was probably a placebo effect but said I would give them a go and blow me but within a week I did actually feel really 'good' - fingers crossed you both get a similar reaction to taking them


I also suffer from anxiety, and just lately have not been feeling good, can't quite put my finger on what's wrong just generally feeling unmotivated and lethargic, it would be brilliant if these helped give me a boost. I'll let you know if they help. Just taken today's one.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hope these work for you


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

niamh123 said:


> Hope these work for you


Thank you. How are you feeling now?
Hope your vit b12 injection has perked you up a bit.

It's so miserable feeling unwell and being in pain and discomfort most of the time isn't it. 
I have a kidney condition which I've had since I was a child and also now have arthritis in lots of my joints, so I'm on strong pain relief every day. And some days I just feel grim!


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

It's the tiredness that I hate,by Monday my injection should of kicked in And I will have more energy.I always take the dogs out for their offlead run by 7 in the morning if I leave it any later I don't have the energy to do it.I hope your pain relief works for you,mine does work to a certain extent


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

niamh123 said:


> It's the tiredness that I hate,by Monday my injection should of kicked in And I will have more energy.I always take the dogs out for their offlead run by 7 in the morning if I leave it any later I don't have the energy to do it.I hope your pain relief works for you,mine does work to a certain extent


Hope your injection has started to take affect and you're feeling better today. I too hate the tiredness! I'm not one who likes to just sit about and do absolutely nothing, I like to at least potter about a bit and do stuff, a bit of gardening, crafting, stuff like that, but some days I just can't find the energy.
I too like to get out with Woody early, it seems to help get me going and sets me up for the day, it really helps my mood to get out with him. I suffer with ocd and severe anxiety disorder too, and I can't go out alone, Woody is my life saver. I can walk for miles and go anywhere if he's with me, but I struggle to go to the local shop, which I can see from my house, if I'm alone. Dogs are wonderful things!

Most of the time my pain relief keeps things reasonably under control. I've had pain every single day, for so long now that I would probably think I was dead if I woke up one day totally pain free! 

Really hope you have a good day today.  The weathers nice here, it's cold but dry and looks like it's gonna be a lovely day, I hope it's nice wherever you are, cos I always think nice weather improves everything.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

The sun is shining today but it is very cold,went to the local woods today with the dogs we all had a great time,only thing the 2 EBT are dirt magnets so had to have a good bath when they came home and once they are in the bath won't get out,But my injection has starting to kick in today so feel a little brighter


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Pictures please niamh123 I want to see how that little young one of yours is growing !
Glad your feeling a bit better today, you can read that in your post actually.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Just back from a lovely long walk with the boy...
Saw the dreaded labradoodle that normally jumps all over me and steals Jaxons toy but I think he’s (and his owner!) been to training because as they approached his owner called him back and distracted him until we passed... Fingers crossed she keeps up the good work with him... I usually dread bumping into them..!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

niamh123 said:


> The sun is shining today but it is very cold,went to the local woods today with the dogs we all had a great time,only thing the 2 EBT are dirt magnets so had to have a good bath when they came home and once they are in the bath won't get out,But my injection has starting to kick in today so feel a little brighter


Glad you had a better day yesterday, I hope you continue to improve over the coming days. It was lovely weather yesterday, Woody and I were out for about 2 and a half hours, so he was one tired boy when we got home. 
It's very windy at the moment so we won't be going out just yet, will see if it dies down a bit later. 
Hope you have another good day today


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Cloudy and drizzly day today so we took the opportunity to have a nice longer walk... 
It's been too hot the past few weeks that we've mostly been on our "from home" walk and timing it with the high tide so Jax can paddle/swim to keep cool...
Also nice to get out on one of our favourite walks before it's off limits for the next 6/7 weeks...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Jaxon I love you... 
But please stop rolling on dead animals... :Vomit


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Well today was the day of fox poo. First just before I had to go back to work after my lunch break, one of the dogs (who will not be named.....*cough*FLY*cough*) decided to roll in fresh fox poo. And not only did he smear it all over his neck but all in the buckle of his lovely collar :Vomit So cue me rushing to clean him and his collar up before heading back to work. Then came home this pm and after sorting the dogs out let said dog who will not be named *cough*FLY*cough* out for a bit. He went down the field to toilet and came back as usual, so I let him in. I noticed that Puzzle was giving him a good sniff, and lo and behold MORE FOX POO! I think it was the same bit as earlier, and thankfully this time was dried up and crusty so it didn't smell or smear like at lunch. And he didn't get any on his clean collar either...
Bloomin' dogs! Who'd have 'em?!?!?!


----------



## Puggydog (Jul 28, 2019)

Getting better at training puggles, he's learning to stay out of the kitchen, stop marking terrority (getting there only done once today) and stop jumping on me.
Hoping in near future I can teach him to fetch.


----------



## Puggydog (Jul 28, 2019)

Only problem I have started noticing is he keeps following me everywhere! Even to the bathroom, I literally can't move to feet or he's up and walking with me.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

In March I decided once a month we'd try and do a new walk or a walk we haven't done for ages...
Today we went to a local "nature trail"... 
It was basically a path which ran along side two playing fields... There were two paths which went into the woods behind the fields, one was so over grown we had to turn back and the other ended in a dead end after 10 minutes... 
We managed to mooch around for an hour and 1/2 but it wasn't what I was expecting and I doubt we'll be going back...
This one still had fun which is the main thing...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

This is the dog who runs a mile when the hoover is taken out from under the stairs... 
But when it comes to the lawn mower, I have to request he moves his furry, black ass... 
Jaxon you are a funny little creature...


----------

